# Βιντεάκια για γέλια και για κλάματα



## Lexoplast (Apr 7, 2008)

Ένα άρθρο μου θύμισε την ομιλία του Γερουσιαστή Τεντ Στήβενς που προσπαθούσε να δικαιολογήσει τους περιορισμούς πρόσβασης που θέλουν να θέσουν οι ISPs (καταργώντας το λεγόμενο net neutrality), λέγοντας ότι το ίντερνετ υπερφορτώνεται. Ιδού η ομιλία και ένα remix.


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2008)

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες, αφού δείτε το βίντεο, εδώ.

_Σημείωση: Απλώς τοποθετούμε τη διεύθυνση της σελίδας του Youtube στο πλαίσιο που εμφανίζεται όταν πατήσουμε _




.


----------



## oublexis (Apr 17, 2008)

Με την ευκαιρία της *πατσαρέλας* στις Λεξιπλασίες: Hazardous Runways






Και το καλύτερο:


----------



## nickel (Apr 19, 2008)

*Ronnie Barker: Nows at Ton*

Θα σας πάω πάνω από 30 χρόνια πίσω. Μια αλυσίδα συνειρμών μού θύμισε τον Ronnie Barker, έναν παλιό αγαπημένο κωμικό από τα χρόνια της Αγγλίας (άρχισε να παίζει όταν εγώ γεννιόμουν, πέθανε το 2005). Στο παρακάτω σκετσάκι (του 1975) κάνει ένα αρκετά διασκεδαστικό παιχνίδι με τη γλώσσα, οπότε δίνω αποκάτω και το κείμενο.






Good evening, here is the News.
*Phone rings* Excuse me.
*Talking on phone* Yes, yes. Right, I see. Thank You. *Hangs up*
Sorry, it appears we’ve had a slight problem with the news. Our new electronic typewriter has developed a minor fault. It's been typing o's instead of e's. I hope you'll bear with us.
Good ovoning. Horo is tho Nows at Ton.
At the Primo Ministor's country houso, Choquors, thoro was a mooting of all throo party loaders to discuss this country’s oxoptionally sorious oconomic scono. Tho conforonco was followod by an appotizing moal of roast boof, bootroot and jolly and croam. Aftorwards, tho dologatos hoard a spooch by tho ox Foroign Socrotary, Sir Aloc Douglas Homo. In a short addross, Mr Onoch Powoll said Sir Aloc had his --- support.
Hor Majosty tho Quoon was at Homol Hompstoad today to unvoil a momorial to sovoral groat mon of lottors and poots, including Anthony Trollopo, H.G. Wolls and Hilairo Bolloc.
*Answers Phone* That's what it says. If it says that, it says that. *Hangs Up*
In Kow Gardons today, a lady was frightonod by a Scotsman with a wooden log who jumpod out from bohind somo troos. Ho told the polico, ho was stung on tho noso by a swarm of boos, aftor tho bolt had brokon on his trousors. Aftor his arrost, ho statod ho was turning ovor a now loaf, and undorgoing a chango of sox.
In Wostministor today, Mr Wodgowood Bonn spoko of his plan to nationaliso tho stool industry. And Mr Donnis Hoaloy discussod his plans for a furthor tax on bots and botting shops. Ho said its "No good boating about the bush, I must lay it on tho lino." "It will cost tho puntor only a couplo of ponco".
Now tho woathor. Tomorrow it will bo wot. It will bo what? It will bo wot... with a touch of sloot. That's all from mo. Tomorrow tho nows will bo road by Roggie Bosonquot. Now I'm going to croop away to my little bod, and *sed* the lot of you. Goodnight.


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2008)

*Monkey with a death wish*


----------



## ednorton (Apr 21, 2008)

*Four candles - a.k.a. Fork handles*



nickel said:


> *Ronnie Barker: Nows at Ton*
> 
> Θα σας πάω πάνω από 30 χρόνια πίσω. Μια αλυσίδα συνειρμών μού θύμισε τον Ronnie Barker, έναν παλιό αγαπημένο κωμικό από τα χρόνια της Αγγλίας (άρχισε να παίζει όταν εγώ γεννιόμουν, πέθανε το 2005). Στο παρακάτω σκετσάκι (του 1975) κάνει ένα αρκετά διασκεδαστικό παιχνίδι με τη γλώσσα, οπότε δίνω αποκάτω και το κείμενο.



Τι μου θύμισες, Νίκο! Ο Ronnie (Barker) έκανε απίστευτα παιχνίδια με τη γλώσσα, πραγματικά απολαυστικός! Ίσως το πιο διάσημο σκετσάκι του, μαζί με τον έτερο Ronnie (Corbett) είναι το παρακάτω:




Το πλήρες κείμενο εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2008)

Η αλυσίδα συνειρμών που ανέφερα παραπάνω ξεκίνησε από το standup του Κάρλιν περί μουσικής στο άλλο νήμα, οπότε σκέφτηκα ότι το πιο αγαπημένο μου standup ήταν το ... καθιστό του Κόρμπετ, που είχε ανακαλύψει τα παράθυρα πριν από την ελληνική τηλεόραση. Για όσους δεν έχουν υπόψη τους τον Ρόνι Κόρμπετ, το χαρακτηριστικό του ήταν να λέει ένα ανέκδοτο επί 5 λεπτά και πάνω, κάνοντας συνεχείς παρεκβάσεις («ανοίγοντας το ένα παράθυρο μετά το άλλο»). Και, αφού είχα διαλέξει δύο γιουτιουμπάκια του Κόρμπετ, κατέληξα στον συνονόματό του. Έχοντας ξοδέψει μία τουλάχιστον ώρα ανακινώντας μνήμες.


----------



## nickel (Apr 26, 2008)

*Nora: Practice makes purr-fect*


----------



## crystal (Apr 30, 2008)

*Ameriquest commercials*

Don't judge too quickly...


----------



## nickel (May 11, 2008)

Τουρλού από σαρδάμ και αντζελομενεγάκια μαργαριτάρια.


----------



## cythere (May 11, 2008)

Άντζελα θεά!


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2008)

*Blue Man Group on global warming*


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 15, 2008)

*Aναγνώριση*

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQDHYojviZQ


----------



## stathis (May 15, 2008)

All time classic! Το έχω δει τόσες φορές, κι ακόμη δυσκολεύομαι να πιστέψω ότι δεν είναι στημένο. Νόμπελ ηλιθιότητας στον ανώνυμο στρατιώτη...

ΥΓ Προχώρει ο αφοδεύων...


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2008)

*Goodbye to the Normals*

Το φιλμάκι κυκλοφόρησε την άνοιξη του 2007 για να διαφημίσει τον δίσκο Rudebox του Robbie Williams. Το φιλμάκι ονομάζεται Goodbye to the Normals και το τραγούδι Burslem Normals.






Το τραγούδι μπορείτε να το ακούσετε εδώ:

```
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkhsUxFzraM
```


----------



## Zazula (May 22, 2008)

Τα 'χει ήδη αναρτήσει κανείς σας ετούτα 'δώ;


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2008)

*Rude Awakening*


----------



## cythere (May 23, 2008)

Η πιο ωραία καμπάνια για προφυλακτικά που έγινε ποτέ!
Εμένα, πάντως, με έπεισε (μην πω ότι μου έκοψε την όρεξη γενικώς).

Στη Γαλλία όπου το "παιδί-βασιλιάς" έχει απομυθοποιηθεί, έχει κυκλοφορήσει ένα εκπληκτικό και πολύ αστείο βιβλίο με τίτλο:
*No Kid : Quarante raisons de ne pas avoir d'enfant *
(40 λόγοι για να μην κάνεις παιδί) γραμμένο από μητέρα δύο παιδιών. Το συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα στους γαλλομαθείς που δεν καίγονται ν' αναπαραχθούν!


----------



## Elsa (May 23, 2008)

Προς επίρρωσιν των λόγων της, πρόσφατη ανακοίνωση του καθηγητή ψυχολογίας Ντάνιελ Γκίλμπερτ, κατά την διάρκεια ενός συνεδρίου στο Σίδνεϊ, ο οποίος είπε ότι τα επιστημονικά στοιχεία δεν συμφωνούν με την κοινά αποδεκτή πεποίθηση ότι τα παιδιά φέρνουν ευτυχία! 
_"Σύμφωνα με μελέτες που έχουν γίνει στις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες και στην Ευρώπη τα τελευταία 10 χρόνια δείχνουν ξεκάθαρα ότι τα ζευγάρια νοιώθουν πολύ ευτυχισμένα όσο καιρό περιμένουν ένα παιδί να γεννηθεί, αλλά μετά από λίγο καιρό τα πράγματα αλλάζουν.
*Η χειρότερη εποχή για τους γονείς με παιδιά είναι όταν τα τελευταία βρίσκονται μεταξύ 12 και 16 χρονών*." _
Μου 'ρχεται να ξαπλώσω μερικά χρόνια, να περάσει...


----------



## oublexis (May 29, 2008)

Μια και πιάσατε τις συντομογραφίες στο διαδίκτυο και τα sms, ιδού και το σχετικό βιντεάκι.


----------



## cythere (May 31, 2008)

Νομάρχης-κολομπίνα!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WdFi_IsGSk&eurl=http://www.troktiko.blogspot.com


----------



## Elsa (Jun 4, 2008)

Ο τίτλος του νήματος δε λέει μόνο για γέλια, οπότε:




Από το site των πανθήρων, πορτογαλική διαφημιστική καμπάνια για το παράνομο παρκάρισμα. Από κει και η μετάφραση:
"Obrigado pelos obstáculos, pelas barreiras e pelas dificultades. Estamos en forma para o Pequin. Obrigado", δηλαδή: "Ευχαριστούμε για τα εμπόδια, τις μπαριέρες, τις δυσκολίες. Είμαστε σε φόρμα για το Πεκίνο. Ευχαριστούμε."


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2008)

This sort of landed in my inbox but I managed to find it in youtube as well. The email version was titled _Why Leno Needs Bodyguards_.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 11, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Ο τίτλος του νήματος δε λέει μόνο για γέλια, οπότε:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhFTFiJf4g4
> "Obrigado pelos obstáculos, pelas barreiras e pelas dificultades. Estamos en forma para o Pequin. Obrigado", δηλαδή: "Ευχαριστούμε για τα εμπόδια, τις μπαριέρες, τις δυσκολίες. Είμαστε σε φόρμα για το Πεκίνο. Ευχαριστούμε."



Δυνατό το βιντεάκι, αλλά να πω κάτι γιατί θα σκάσω: barreira σημαίνει «εμπόδιο, κώλυμα», όχι μπαριέρα :)


----------



## Elsa (Jun 11, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ! Ήμουν σίγουρη πως κάτι δεν πήγαινε καλά και περίμενα τον πορτογαλομαθή που θα το έλεγε...Πρέπει να το πούμε και στους Πάνθηρες να το διορθώσουν.


----------



## curry (Jun 12, 2008)

Μιλάμε για τρομερά σουρεάλ αφρικάνικη διαφήμιση δεκαετίας '80!
Μπορεί να τα λέει γαλλικά, αλλά δεν χάνετε και πολλά οι μη γαλλομαθείς!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=RodlDOMkgSQ


----------



## oublexis (Jun 12, 2008)

Πω πω, όλοι (όλο) με το ποδόσφαιρο ασχολείστε! Βάλτε και κανένα βιντεάκι...


----------



## cythere (Jun 13, 2008)

Για όσους έχασαν ή θέλουν να ξαναδούν τα βιντεάκια της Ελληνοφρένειας!

http://ellinofreneia.blogspot.com/


----------



## curry (Jun 17, 2008)

Μια που μας προέκυψε Μπουλάς ιδού απόσπασμα από το "Ας περιμένουν οι γυναίκες". Κλασική σκηνή! 

Ήταν πέναλτι;


----------



## zephyrous (Jun 17, 2008)

Και ένα απίστευτο βίντεο για τη νέα επιτυχία των "πειρατών" 
Explicit lyrics


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2008)

(Ευχαριστώ, Ευδοξία!)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 19, 2008)

Η θείτσα είναι καταπληκτική. Πρέπει να την βάλουν του χρόνου στη Eurovision να χορεύει δίπλα στον τραγουδιστή, αντί για τον ξεπλυμένο, τον Πλούσενκο.

Κι ένα ωραίο σχόλιο από επισκέπτη του βίντεο στο YouTube:
at lest she steal fell youth u will found a lot of young people cant move or have fun like her


----------



## Zazula (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2008)

Και αφού ξεραθήκαμε με το παραπάνω, άλλη μια γερή δόση γέλιου. Αφιερωμένο στα γατόπαιδα και την εορτάζουσα.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 20, 2008)

Αφιερωμένο στο Στάθη, μια και σα χθες, πριν από 45 χρόνια, επέστρεφε από το διάστημα η Ча́йка, Βαλεντίνα Βλαντιμίροβνα Τερεσκόβα:


----------



## Porkcastle (Jun 22, 2008)

Το έχετε δει;
Με προβλημάτισε κάπως.

http://www.koreus.com/video/telephone-portable-mais-popcorn.html


----------



## Zazula (Jun 22, 2008)

Μπράβο Porkcastle - τώρα ξέρουμε τι θα κάνουμε στην επόμενή μας μάζωξη!  Αλλά (ευτυχώς) δεν αληθεύει: http://www.hoax-slayer.com/cell-phone-popcorn.shtml


----------



## Porkcastle (Jun 22, 2008)

Ουφ, ευτυχώς...

(θα το δοκιμάσω πάντως)


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2008)

Αλλά ακόμα και αν αλήθευε, θα σήμαινε απλώς ότι θα έπρεπε να αποφεύγουμε να τρώμε ποπκόρν με τρία-τέσσερα τηλέφωνα να βαράνε στραμμένα προς το μέρος μας. Καλύτερα να περιμέναμε να «βράσει» πρώτα το ποπκόρν.


----------



## danae (Jul 13, 2008)

Δεν είναι ανέκδοτο αλλά ένα βιντεάκι που βρήκα στο bbc με έναν καταπληκτικό διαιτητή! Δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να μπει σε άλλο νήμα...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/7502968.stm


----------



## Naerdiel (Jul 20, 2008)

Μια και ο Ζαζούλιος Καίσαρας δεν σας το κατέβασε, behold! Για τους απανταχού λάτρεις του MATRIX και παγωτού Scandal ..


----------



## Zazula (Jul 20, 2008)

Ναι, σωστά — το 'χα υποσχεθεί και στη συνέχεια ολιγώρησα... 
(Πάντως το _Ζαζούλιος Καίσαρας_ είναι όλα τα λεφτά — θενξ!)


----------



## Naerdiel (Jul 20, 2008)

Με πρόλαβες... Αυτό ήταν _ό,τι πιο χειρότερο _ μπορούσε να συμβεί...


----------



## Zazula (Jul 20, 2008)

Naerdiel said:


> Με πρόλαβες... Αυτό ήταν _ό,τι πιο χειρότερο _μπορούσε να συμβεί....


Επειδή ετούτο το «_ό,τι πιο χειρότερο_» το είπε όντως ο στόμας μου χθες, αντιμετωπίζω τώρα το δίλημμα τι να κάνω... Να παραδεχθώ την κοτσάνα, ή να υπερασπιστώ το δημιουργικό δικαίωμα στις επιτατικές κατασκευές; Να 'ξερα μόνον να κάνω _ό,τι το καλυτερότερο_!... 

(Πού να ΄ξερες, sarant, πόσοι θέλουν διακαώς να σε μιμηθούν — τόσο, που σε λίγο θα λέμε «everyone's a sarant»! )


----------



## Naerdiel (Jul 20, 2008)

_Ό,τι το πιο καλυτερότατο_ χρυσέ μου...


----------



## Porkcastle (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## nickel (Jul 25, 2008)

Κι εγώ που περίμενα πώς και πώς το μέρος με το σεσουάρ...


----------



## Porkcastle (Jul 25, 2008)

Το λυπήθηκε η ψυχή μου... τι φάτσα απελπισίας και παράδοσης ήταν αυτή;
(αν και, κάπου στο βάθος, το ευχαριστήθηκα )


----------



## Lexoplast (Aug 6, 2008)

Canadians are easily amused and so am I.


----------



## nickel (Aug 10, 2008)

Στο Youtube υπάρχουν πολλά βιντεάκια με σκυλιά και καθρέφτες (βάλτε puppy ή dog και mirror). Ένα είναι αυτό:






Αλλά το πιο αστείο το βρήκα αλλού:

http://www.gagfilms.com/puppymirror.html


----------



## Lexoplast (Aug 10, 2008)

Πού να δεις τα βιντεάκια με γυναίκες και καθρέφτες!


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 13, 2008)

*Get out of my bed, cat!*


----------



## Lexoplast (Aug 20, 2008)

This is why I love Australians.


----------



## nickel (Sep 13, 2008)

Η συζήτηση για το lipstick on a pig μου θύμισε μακιγιαρισμένη μαϊμού με φουρό. Την περιέφερε ο γύφτος στις γειτονιές και την έβαζε να κάνει κάποια ηθοποιό που ήταν στην μόδα εκείνη την εποχή, αλλά πάνε πολλά χρόνια για να θυμηθώ το όνομά της. Πήγα πάντως στο youtube να βρω κανένα παρεμφερές γιουτιουμπάκι και έπεσα πάνω σ' αυτό:


----------



## stathis (Sep 21, 2008)

Τις προάλλες ήμουν με μια παρέα και κάποια στιγμή ήρθε η κουβέντα στους γονείς που ξενυχτούν από αγωνία μέχρι να γυρίσει στο σπίτι το παιδί τους. Θυμήθηκα λοιπόν το παρακάτω βιντεάκι:


----------



## Elsa (Sep 26, 2008)

*χταποδο-έρωτας σε ελληνικό φόντο!*


----------



## Tapioco (Sep 29, 2008)

Θέλουμε, αφού έχει σχέση με τη γλώσσα, από το σάιτ αυτό να λείπει αυτό ή δε θέλουμε αυτό το κλασικό βίντεο να υπάρχει. Δηλαδή αν θέλαμε, και να μη θέλαμε αφού, πρέπει οπωσδήποτε αυτό το βίντεο υποχρεωτικά να προβάλλεται στα σχολεία, θέλουμε εμείς, ακριβώς μετά τον αγιασμό, θα θέλαμε.
"*Αυτό ακριβώς, τίποτα άλλο!*"

Ανεπανάληπτες στιγμές μετά το 1:01!!! 

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=Vm2oyynssEQ&feature=related


----------



## Zazula (Sep 29, 2008)

Αυτό δα μας έλειπε να λείπει το ευαγγέλιο: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=2597#post2597


----------



## Tapioco (Sep 29, 2008)

Ψάρακας είμαι ακόμη. Σόρι.


----------



## Lexoplast (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## curry (Oct 9, 2008)

Παιδιά, φτιάξαμε καινούργιο συκώτι μ' αυτό το βίντεο! Το έδειξε προ ολίγου στο Ράδιο Αρβύλα και έσπευσα! 






Το τυπάκι που το έφτιαξε είναι απίστευτο!


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2008)

Μη χάσετε το αποπάνω. Στο μεταξύ, από τα σημερινά του ταχυδρομείου:





.


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2008)

Νομίζω ότι είναι ξεκαρδιστικό. Ρε τι μας έχει κάνει το ανατολικό μπλοκ.







Το πρωτοβρήκα εδώ.


----------



## Lexoplast (Nov 2, 2008)

Επιτέλους μια αξιόλογη διαφήμιση της Cosmote! Αλλά για άλλη χώρα...


----------



## cythere (Nov 2, 2008)

Χιχιχιχι, την πάτησε η Σάρα!


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 3, 2008)

cythere said:


> Χιχιχιχι, την πάτησε η Σάρα!


Κι εδώ, ένα από τα πολλά φόρουμ που σχολιάζουν τη βλακεία της.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 3, 2008)

Πάντως έχει τρελό σουξέ ο Πέιλιν. Σήμερα το πρωί άκουσα ότι της ετοιμάζουν και ταινία για ενήλικες.


----------



## Porkcastle (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## VGNFZ31M (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## Elsa (Nov 9, 2008)

Εντυπωσιακή τεχνική animation:


----------



## nickel (Nov 12, 2008)

Ναι, k., αλλά σαν το κρασάκι του Τσου δεν είναι.


----------



## nickel (Nov 20, 2008)

Βιντεάκι που (μέρος του) προβλήθηκε στο Ράδιο Αρβύλα. Ο αναρτήσας έφτιαξε το μηχάνημα που πετάει τα μπαλάκια για να παίζει ο σκύλος του ο Τζέρι. Του πήρε κάπου δύο χρόνια, όπως λέει.

Jerry and the ball machine


----------



## nickel (Dec 1, 2008)

Να κλείνετε τα αφτιά σας όταν «δίνουν» το τέλος ταινίας που δεν έχετε δει.


----------



## curry (Dec 3, 2008)

A blast from the past!!!


----------



## sopherina (Dec 3, 2008)

ΟΥΑΟΥ! ΕΝΘΟΥΣΙΑΣΤΗΚΑ! ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ!
Και ας μου επιτραπεί να ανακράξω:
ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΤΕΡΥ! ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΤΕΡΥ!
ΔΩΣΤΕ ΤΟΝ ΤΕΡΥ ΣΤΟΝ ΛΑΟ (ΤΟΥ)!


----------



## curry (Dec 3, 2008)

Θα σας εξομολογηθώ κάτι: στη β' δημοτικού, μέσα σε ένα αμάξι όπου βρίσκονταν όλα τα παιδάκια της γειτονιάς (Nissan Cherry, 7-8 παιδάκια, μην ρωτάτε), αγοράκια και κοριτσάκια, η αδερφή μου ΑΚΑ La Usurpadora (τότε στο νήπιο) μας έδωσε στεγνά (εμένα και την καλύτερή μου φίλη) ότι ήμαστε ερωτευμένες με τον Άντονι! Δηλαδή, μιλάμε για τρομερή ντροπή, δεν είχαμε μούτρα να κυκλοφορήσουμε! 

Μετά βέβαια, ήρθε ο Τέρι με το τσιγάρο και τη χαίτη κι από τότε τραβιέμαι με το κάθε κωλόπαιδο αυτής της κοινωνίας... Γκρρ...


----------



## stathis (Dec 14, 2008)

Όπως έγραψε ένας τύπος στα σχόλια του YouTube, "most successful move of the Bush Administration: the shoe duck"...


----------



## Lexoplast (Dec 15, 2008)

Αν κρίνω από τα άριστα αντανακλαστικά του προέδρου, μάλλον του έχει ξανασυμβεί. Λέτε και η Λώρα...;


----------



## Costas (Dec 15, 2008)

Δε θα λερώσω τη Λεξιλογία με εικόνα, αλλά σ' ένα χρυσαυγίτικο βίντεο στο 



 μ' ένα τραγούδι που τιτλοφορείται "Μίλα ελληνικά ή ψόφα" υπάρχει αποκάτω ο εξής αμίμητος διάλογος ανάμεσα σ' έναν σχολιαστή και στον αναρτήσαντα το βίντεο:

JasonBK2000
ανέβασες ολόκληρο τραγούδι με θέμα τη σωστή χρήση της ελληνικής γλώσσας και γράφεις στο description ΠΕΡΕΤΕΡΟ sites?δεν ξέρεις εσύ ο ίδιος να γράφεις το περαιτερω και θεωρείς τον εαυτό σου προστάτη της γλώσσας μας...??
THERMOPYLON7
Αναγνωρίζω το λάθος μου.Ομολογώ πως δεν ήξερα πως γράφεται η λέξη γιατι δεν είχε τύχει να την δω κάπου....
JasonBK2000
ΟΚ δεν μπορώ μετά από μία τόσο ώριμη αναγνώρηση του λάθους σου να έρθω σε ρήξη...


----------



## stathis (Dec 20, 2008)

Μπορεί το κολπάκι με τα χέρια να είναι γνώριμο από την Ελληνοφρένεια, όμως το συγκεκριμένο βίντεο είναι εξαιρετικό.


----------



## crystal (Dec 30, 2008)

Μη μας κάνεις χάλι γκάλι την καρδιά! Έχει και μεταφραστικό ενδιαφέρον...


----------



## Tapioco (Jan 16, 2009)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrDxe9gK8Gk


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2009)

Αυτό έπρεπε να το είχα ανεβάσει πρωί πρωί, τσαγκαροδευτεριάτικα, για να σας δημιουργήσει τους σωστούς ρυθμούς. Αλλά μου το έστειλαν τώρα. Είναι μια απολαυστική εκτέλεση του γνωστού _Mom's Song_, που έχει γραφτεί πάνω στην εισαγωγή του _Γουλιέλμου Τέλλου_ του Ροσίνι. Ποτέ δεν χώρεσαν τόσο πολλές λέξεις μέσα σε λιγότερα από τρία λεπτά της ώρας. Κι αν χώρεσαν λέξεις, ποτέ δεν χώρεσαν τόσα κλισέ.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 19, 2009)

Αγχώθηκα!!!


----------



## Elsa (Jan 19, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Νίκελ! Το έχουμε δει με τα παιδιά ίσαμε 5 φορές (για να δουν πόσο χειρότερα θα μπορούσαν να είναι τα πράγματα και να εκτιμήσουν αυτό που έχουν! ) και έχουμε ξεραθεί στα γέλια!


----------



## Porkcastle (Jan 25, 2009)

Κι όμως...


----------



## Lexoplast (Jan 29, 2009)

Το επόμενο είναι για γερά στομάχια (excuse the pun).


----------



## stathis (Jan 30, 2009)

Lexoplast said:


> Η πειρατεία σκοτώνει


Πειratεία, για την ακρίβεια.



Lexoplast said:


> Το επόμενο είναι για γερά στομάχια (excuse the pun).


Το δικό μου πάντως πρέπει να είναι πολύ γερό: αν και μόλις είχα φάει τρία πιάτα σούπα, στάθηκα στο ύψος των περιστάσεων...


----------



## stathis (Jan 30, 2009)

*Όρμα, Τζακ!*

Το παρακάτω βίντεο βλέπεται σε συνδυασμό με αυτή την είδηση. :)
(Thanx, Elsa!)


----------



## nickel (Jan 30, 2009)

Για όσους δεν θα βγουν να χορέψουν απόψε:


----------



## nickel (Feb 3, 2009)

Στις 10/1/09 1.200 Νεοϋορκέζοι ταξίδεψαν στον παγωμένο υπόγειο χωρίς παντελόνι, χωρίς φούστα — επιδεικνύοντας τα βρακιά τους (ή τα χοτ παντς τους).

No Pants Subway Ride 2009

Το (όγδοο αυτό) στήσιμο του No Pants Subway Ride ήταν πρωτοβουλία της εταιρείας Improve Everywhere, που οργανώνει διάφορες τέτοιες διασκεδαστικές φάρσες.

Στο Παρίσι κάποιοι αντέγραψαν ένα άλλο κόλπο της εταιρείας, το «πάγωμα». Στις 8/3/08 3.000 άνθρωποι στο Τροκαντερό κοκάλωσαν επί 5 λεπτά στο σημείο όπου βρίσκονταν.

The Paris freeze

Το καλύτερο απ’ όλα είναι η διαφήμιση της T-Mobile στο Λονδίνο. Στις 16/1/09 ο σταθμός της Λίβερπουλ Στριτ ζωντάνεψε με τη συμμετοχή 350 χορευτών και… ανυποψίαστου κοινού.

The T-Mobile Dance


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 3, 2009)

Α, θέλω κι εγώ....! Γιατί δεν μπορούν να κάνουν και στην Ελλάδα τέτοια;


----------



## nickel (Feb 9, 2009)

On January 1, 2009, Robbie Maddison successfully jumped 96 feet 0 inches (29.26 meters) up onto the Arc de Triomphe in front of Paris Las Vegas and then descended a 40 feet drop off the monument to return safely to ground level. Robbie said after the jump that he may have broken his hand and had a gash to the bone in the webbing of his left hand.


----------



## Porkcastle (Mar 19, 2009)

Sheep art:


----------



## Zazula (Mar 19, 2009)

Porkcastle said:


> Sheep art


Some baaa-studs have too much time in their hands...


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## SBE (Apr 1, 2009)

...Kαι της είχα πει "Σούλα, μη με τυραννάς άλλο γιατι θα έρθω μια μέρα στη δουλειά σου και θα στουκάρω με το ιχ και θα μας γράψουν οι εφημερίδες, Σούλα, θα είμαστε παρέα στο χώμα, Σούλα"


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 1, 2009)

Νομίζω πως τη γλίτωσε γιατί πετάχτηκε έξω από το παράθυρο (φαίνεται στο βιντεάκι αν κοιτάξεις προσεκτικά). Συνέβη γιατί έπαθε κάποιας μορφής κρίση (επιληψίας νομίζω).


----------



## SBE (Apr 1, 2009)

Ωχ, επιληψία καιιχ...
Επομένως αλλάζω το πιο πάνω: Σούλα, εσυ στο χωμα κι εγώ στη φυλακή. 

(ελπίζω να μην τα ακούσω για την έλλειψη ευαισθησίας μου στον πόνο του άλλου)


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Zazula (Apr 9, 2009)

Σε συνέχεια μιας κουβέντας που 'χα με τον nickel σχετικά με τη _φυσαρμόνικα_ (λέξη που οφείλει την εννοιολογική απογείωσή της στη γνωστή Μόνικα), ιδού και το zeitgeist-videoclip (όπου το 01:23 είναι όλα τα λεφτά):


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 10, 2009)

Καθόλου για γέλια, αλλά definitely worth watching.


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2009)

Αφιερωμένο στον ξανθό Υπνοβάτη από το βορρά που βρέθηκε να νυχτοβατεί με πουρούς, πούρους και ερζάτς Κρητικούς.


----------



## pshleas (Apr 18, 2009)

*Απογοήτευση σε όλο της το μεγαλείο*

Ξεκινά η γάτα, ως δεινή κυνηγός, να πιάσει το περιστέρι, αλλά... δεν τα καταφέρνει!
Δείτε την αντίδρασή της!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## nickel (Apr 29, 2009)

Διασκέδασα πολύ με μια σεκάνς σε νήμα του Σαραντάκου. Μαζεύω αποδώ κι αποκεί τα βιντεάκια, αλλά παραπέμπω στο Youtube για να μην αργεί η σελίδα στο φόρτωμα (ξετσεκάρω το Automatically embed media κάτω από το πλαίσιο).

Λοιπόν, το καινούργιο Σέατ, το Seat Exeo 2009, διαφημίζεται με την πρώτη στροφή από την _Ιθάκη_ του Καβάφη:

Μπορείτε να δείτε και να ακούσετε τη διαφήμιση:

Στα ισπανικά

Στα γαλλικά

Στα αγγλικά

Τα σλόγκαν:
Cada viaje, algo excepcional
Faites de chaque trajet un moment extraordinaire
Make every drive sensational

Πώς δεν το έκαναν «Σε κάνει να εύχεσαι να 'ναι μακρύς ο δρόμος»; It makes you hope your journey is a long one.

Θυμήθηκαν λοιπόν στο νήμα του Σαραντάκου μια παλιότερη ισπανική διαφήμιση για γιαούρτια, με μια Ελληνίδα χωριάτισσα να λέει αγανακτισμένη: «Χρόνια και χρόνια μάς παίρναν τ' αρχαία μας... Μετά, μας πήραν και τις Ολυμπιάδες μας. Τώρα θέλουν να πάρουν και το γιαούρτι μας». Φαίνεται ότι τους έπρηξαν μ' εκείνη τη διαφήμιση, γιατί εκείνο το εναρκτήριο «Χρόνια και χρόνια» έγινε μόδα και σλόγκαν στην Ισπανία! Οπότε ακολούθησαν και τα σατιρικά. Η πλάκα είναι που σ' αυτό εδώ ο Γκάλης γίνεται Μπούτρος-Γκάλι!


----------



## daeman (Apr 30, 2009)

*Did You Know 3.0*

Δεν ξέρω αν το έχετε δει, κι επειδή δεν το βρήκα με μια πρόχειρη αναζήτηση σε τούτο το νήμα, δείτε αυτό εδώ:





 
Δεν είναι ούτε για γέλια, ούτε για κλάματα, αλλά δίνει τροφή σε πολλές σκέψεις
γιατί περιέχει πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες πληροφορίες, για την κοινωνία της πληροφορίας, κυρίως!


----------



## daeman (May 1, 2009)

Zazula said:


> (όπου το 01:23 είναι όλα τα λεφτά):


 
Δεν είναι βίντεο, αλλά πολύ σχετικό με τη δημοσίευση του Zazula στο #101· μου ήρθε τις προάλλες ως ηλεμήνυμα 

Change Has Come, indeed!


----------



## crystal (May 12, 2009)

Landed on my mail today.


----------



## Lexoplast (May 14, 2009)




----------



## daeman (May 18, 2009)

Από μια κουβέντα του nickel θυμήθηκα παλιές αγγλικές σειρές, όπως αυτή:





 
 

πληροφορίες εδώ ή εδώ


----------



## SBE (May 19, 2009)

Στη σημερινή πολιτικά ορθή εποχή αυτό θα είχε πάει στο πυρ το εξώτερο.


----------



## daeman (May 19, 2009)

SBE said:


> Στη σημερινή πολιτικά ορθή εποχή αυτό θα είχε πάει στο πυρ το εξώτερο.


Όπως αναφέρει η Wikipedia:
The series focuses on the adult students of the English as a Foreign Language class in a London school. ... The class consists of foreigners with varying degrees of English proficiency. The humour of the show is derived from the students misunderstanding English words or terms, and plays up to the cultural stereotype of their individual nation of origin. ...
_The show was cancelled in 1979 by __Michael Grade__, then LWT's Deputy Controller of Entertainment, who considered the stereotyping offensive. _

ήδη από το 1979 πήγε στο πυρ το εξώτερο, κόπηκε δηλαδή, γι' αυτόν ακριβώς το λόγο. 
Μόνο στο ΗΒ, όμως, καθώς μόνον οι Βρετανοί θεωρήθηκαν ικανοί για τέτοιες ευαισθησίες και άξιοι να "προστατευτούν" από τη διάδοση-ενίσχυση στερεοτύπων, οι "θιγόμενοι" την έβλεπαν ευχαρίστως:
_Nevertheless the series was sold to other countries, including __Pakistan__, __Australia__, __New Zealand__, __Sri Lanka__, __India__, __Malaysia__, __Kenya__, __Nigeria__, __Ghana__, and __Singapore__. ...__ It was resurrected briefly for the export market by an independent producer in the mid 1980s. _

Δεν παύει όμως να είναι απολαυστική, παρά τις όποιες αντιρρήσεις των φαρισαϊστών Βρετανών περί στερεοτύπων...

Squeeze me, please, lady. I'm coming here for to be learning the English!


----------



## La usurpadora (May 20, 2009)

Ένα αστέρι γεννιέται...


----------



## daeman (May 22, 2009)

Τι ξεβράζει η γιουτούμπα, αμερικάνικο τσιμπουροτράγουδο σε κιτς γερμανική εκτέλεση, του 2007, παρακαλώ!




:


----------



## daeman (May 22, 2009)

Στο γαλλικό δε, το σκηνικό είναι όλα τα λεφτά!;)


----------



## SBE (May 22, 2009)

La usurpadora said:


> Ένα αστέρι γεννιέται...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuECSogs3yc&feature=channel_page


Αυτός μοιάζει σα να παρωδεί το νεό αστέρι της Γκάρνταν και του γιουτιουμπ, μια τύπισσα που γυρίζει κλιπάκια περι μακιγιάζ στο σπίτι της και ακούς στο βάθος κάποιον να ροχαλίζει, περνάει ένας σκύλος έτσι χωρίς λόγο απο τη μια μεριά στην άλλη κλπ ενω αυτη βαφεται και μιλάει καιμας λεέι για τη ζωή της, για το ραντεβου με τον οδοντίατρο κλπ. Η Γκάρντιαν της έδωσε ενα χαρτί με λουλουδάκια να βαζει για φόντο αλλά δεν άλλαξε τίποτα- τα production values παραμένουν ανύπαρκτα.


----------



## Lexoplast (May 28, 2009)

Θα μπορούσε να είναι και σχόλιο περί προεκλογικών παροχών.


----------



## daeman (May 28, 2009)

Αχ, βαριά η καλογερική!​


----------



## Lexoplast (Jun 6, 2009)

The advert was shot in Wellington Station, New Zealand. Why? Because sheep in the UK don't have woolly coats in the summer.
 40 sheep spent a month training with the sheep handler from the film 'Babe', they were taught among other things how to baa on demand, step out of taxis and read newspapers.
Sheep will do anything for a biscuit - No computer generated imagery was used to manipulate their actions. Instead they all left the commercial with full tummies (and slightly boosted egos!)


----------



## daeman (Jun 6, 2009)

Με την ευκαιρία των 25ων γενεθλίων του Tetris:





ο παίκτης, πάντως, δεν είναι και αστέρι...:)


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2009)

Θα τη θυμάστε την ασπρόμαυρη διαφήμιση (για μάρκα ουίσκι) με εκείνες τις δύο ομάδες που παρατάσσονται στο γήπεδο και, αφού η μία κάνει μια εντυπωσιακή επίδειξη φωνών και ποδοπατημάτων που θυμίζει τελετουργία των Μαορί, η απέναντι ομάδα, σκοτσέζικη σαν το ουίσκι, απλώς σηκώνει τα κιλτ της. Την παρακάτω διαφήμιση της ίδιας μάρκας, στο ίδιο πνεύμα, γιατί δεν την έχω δει ποτέ εδώ;


----------



## daeman (Jun 7, 2009)

Η σύγχρονη Κλωθώ...


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2009)

Είναι ένα από τα ωραιότερα βιντεάκια που έχω δει και είχα την εντύπωση ότι ήταν ήδη ανεβασμένο στο νήμα, αλλά ίσως να το θυμάμαι και από άλλο φόρουμ. Καλά που το θυμήθηκες, γιατί θα μπορώ τώρα να εικονογραφήσω την απάντησή μου σε τούτο το νήμα.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 7, 2009)

nickel said:


> ...είχα την εντύπωση ότι ήταν ήδη ανεβασμένο...


Τελικά θα ζητήσω το search τής Λεξιλογίας να ονομαστεί «Ask Zazula» προς τιμήν μου :
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=13810&postcount=6
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=15189&postcount=11


----------



## daeman (Jun 7, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Τελικά θα ζητήσω το search τής Λεξιλογίας να ονομαστεί προς τιμήν μου :
> http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=13810&postcount=6
> http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=15189&postcount=11



Συγγνώμη για τη διπλοεγγραφή, αλλά αναζήτησα μόνο τον τίτλο Spin χωρίς αποτέλεσμα... 
Ναι, είναι παλιό (2005, νομίζω), αλλά πολύ καλό, έξυπνο και με ωραία μουσική, οπότε σκέφτηκα ότι δεν πρέπει να λείπει από εδώ.
Και μια πρόταση: Simple search, Advanced search, Zazulean search (κατά το Boolean)


----------



## curry (Jun 10, 2009)

Αναμφίβολα, το σουξέ του φετινού καλοκαιριού:


----------



## curry (Jun 10, 2009)

Και ιδού η πηγή έμπνευσης του σουξέ:


----------



## daeman (Jun 21, 2009)

Οκταπόδι το λένε οι Γάλλοι που το έφτιαξαν, χταπόδι-χταποδάκι εμείς. Άσχετα με το όνομα, είναι απολαυστικό και ως θέαμα και ως γεύση, καλοκαιρινό κι ευχάριστο...




Εναλλακτικός τίτλος: χταπόδια σε παρκούρ 
και, αν έχει ξαναδημοσιευτεί εδώ, λυπάμαι αλλά έψαξα (oktapodi, οκταπόδι, χταπόδι, κ.α.) χωρίς αποτέλεσμα.


----------



## daeman (Jun 21, 2009)

Χρόνια πολλά στους πατεράδες σήμερα, από τον Άχμεντ


----------



## Zazula (Jun 22, 2009)

Kiss Madiam:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ochqy1OkfGQ


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## Zazula (Jun 23, 2009)

Τι πά' να πει «να λείπουν τ' αστεία»;


----------



## Lexoplast (Jun 24, 2009)

Μαζί με τα υπόλοιπα, μου φάνηκε αστείο και το ρήμα "complacing" που χρησιμοποιεί η παρουσιάστρια στο 1'09" (προφανώς εκ του complacent). Οι φίλοι μας οι Αμερικανοί δεν είναι απλά γλωσσοπλάστες, είναι γλωσσο-οδοστρωτήρες!


----------



## daeman (Jun 28, 2009)

Αυτό είναι eye–hand coordination!
http://www.dailymotion.com/related/...a-de-bolas-no-triangulo_shortfilms?hmz=746162
αν έλειπε και ο σχολιασμός...


----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2009)

This is in response to this video.






"Always Look on the Bright Side of Life" is a popular song written by Eric Idle that originally featured in the 1979 film Monty Python's Life of Brian and has gone on to become a common singalong at public events such as football (soccer) matches as well as funerals.
[...]
When Graham Chapman died in 1989, the five remaining members of Monty Python, as well as Chapman's close relations, came together at his private funeral to sing "Always Look on the Bright Side of Life" as part of Idle's eulogy. In 2005, a survey by Music Choice showed that it was the third most popular song Britons would like played at their funerals.



_Angels_ by Robbie Williams is the song Britons would most like played at their funeral, a survey has suggested.
While the melancholy hit topped the UK poll, Europeans favoured Queen's more upbeat anthem _The Show Must Go On_ as their first choice.
Frank Sinatra's _My Way_ was second in the UK vote with Monty Python's _Always Look on the Bright Side of Life_ in third place. 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/entertainment/4336113.stm


Τι θέλετε; _Βιντεάκια για γέλια και για κλάματα_ λέει ο τίτλος!


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2009)

Βρε με τι ασχολείται ο κόσμος...

«Αθώο» το βλέμμα του Ομπάμα, «ένοχο» του Σαρκοζί






Η φωτογραφία είναι αλλοιωμένη, τελικά;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 11, 2009)

Όχι, η φωτογραφία δεν είναι αλλοιωμένη, απλώς είναι πολύ εύκολο να αλλοιώσεις την αλήθεια όταν την στηρίζεις σ' ένα ενσταντανέ. Γιατί, δεν είναι πανεύκολο να δείξεις ότι κάποιος κοιμόταν σε μια ομιλία, αν τον φωτογραφίσεις στο κλάσμα δευτερολέπτου που ανοιγοκλείνει τα μάτια του;


----------



## Porkcastle (Jul 27, 2009)

Ο τύπος είναι απλά θεός:


----------



## crystal (Jul 27, 2009)

Δε ούλτιμεϊτ μίστερι! 
Το πόσταρε κι η Usurpadora μερικές σελίδες πριν.


----------



## Porkcastle (Jul 27, 2009)

φτου, με πρόλαβε!


----------



## crystal (Jul 27, 2009)

Το κραγιόν είναι το αγαπημένο μου... πεθαίνω!


----------



## crystal (Jul 29, 2009)

Κιτς (τα ρούχα, κυρίως), αλλά τόσο, μα τόσο χαρούμενο.


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2009)

Καλά, αφήσατε να περάσει ολόκληρος Αύγουστος χωρίς ούτε ένα γιουτιουμπάκι εδώ; (Ναι, καλά, τα βάζατε σε άλλα νήματα, όλο δικαιολογίες είστε.)

Αυτό εδώ μου το έστειλε μια φίλη, η... (Μια στιγμή.)

Η μπαλάντα του ξεχασιάρη


----------



## daeman (Sep 6, 2009)

Για να μην γκρινιάζει ο Νίκελ που ξεχάσαμε αυτό το νήμα:
Ανορθόγραφο αλλά ευρηματικό!  
Κάπου έχω ξαναδεί άλλη παρωδία με βίντεο το συγκεκριμένο απόσπασμα, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι πού...


----------



## Zazula (Sep 6, 2009)

daeman said:


> Κάπου έχω ξαναδεί άλλη παρωδία με βίντεο το συγκεκριμένο απόσπασμα, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι πού...


Βατοπέδι! :) 



 (έχει αναρτηθεί κι εδώ)


----------



## daeman (Sep 6, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Βατοπέδι! :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SI1njjBm0IE (έχει αναρτηθεί κι εδώ)


 
Α, γεια σου, Ζαζ! Το φαντάστηκα, αλλά βαρέθηκα να το ψάξω.


----------



## daeman (Sep 19, 2009)

Τρία βιντεάκια που μόλις παρέλαβα. 
Διαφημίσεις. Δεν διαφημίζουν προϊόντα ή υπηρεσίες, όμως, αλλά κάτι που, ακόμη και από τους πιο έξυπνους ανθρώπους, καμιά φορά ξεχνιέται: 
κοινή λογική και σύνεση.​


----------



## Zazula (Sep 21, 2009)

Πράγματι πολύ ωραία, daeman. :)

Εγώ, από την άλλη, παρέλαβα ετούτο:


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 21, 2009)

Γέλασα μέχρι δακρύων! Ειδικά μ' αυτόν που πηδάει σκοινάκι και τον λεβέντη που παίρνει αγκαλιά την κυρία.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 22, 2009)

Ελπίς Χορτερού (Σερρών) — όλα τα λεφτά!


----------



## daeman (Sep 22, 2009)

Η έκπληξη για τέτοια κατηγορία: το γήπεδο δεν είναι ξερό· έχει χορτάρι! ευτυχώς, με τόσες τούμπες. Κι αμέσως, το κλικ: αν δεν είχε και το Χορτερό χορτάρι...
 Το παπαδαριό.
 Οι παράγοντες μέσα στο γήπεδο, ως συνήθως.
 Παίρνεις τη μπάλα από δω, Θεοδόση, εκατό φορές...


----------



## Zazula (Sep 22, 2009)

daeman said:


> Το παπαδαριό.


Σημειωτέον ότι δεν είναι ο παπάς τού χωριού, είναι ο Μητροπολίτης (Σιδηροκάστρου)! 
Τα δε σχόλια στο youtube είναι να κυλιέσαι κάτω απ' τα γέλια!


----------



## daeman (Sep 25, 2009)

Για όσους ισχυρίζονται ότι οι πιγκουίνοι δεν πετάνε ;):


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2009)

*Η αλήθεια για τη μαρούλα* 

Πρώτα, παρακολουθήστε το διασκεδαστικότατο αυτό απόσπασμα από την ταινία _Animals Are Beautiful People_ (1974) του Τζέιμι Ουάις (Jamie Uys), που έγινε πιο γνωστός εδώ από τα _Και οι θεοί τρελάθηκαν_ (1 και 2).






Η αλήθεια είναι ότι η μαρούλα (σκληροκαρυά) δεν ευθύνεται για αυτά που βλέπουμε στο βίντεο. Σύμφωνα με την Wikipedia:
The marula fruit is also eaten by various animals in Southern Africa. In the movie _Animals Are Beautiful People_ by Jamie Uys, released in 1974, some scenes portray elephants, warthogs and monkeys becoming intoxicated from eating fermented marula fruit. Later research showed that these scenes were improbable and, in all probability, staged. Elephants would need a huge amount of fermented marulas to have any effect on them, and other animals prefer the ripe fruit. The amount of water drunk by elephants each day would also dilute the effect of the fruit to such an extent that they would not be affected by it.​Για πιο φλύαρη ανάλυση υπάρχει το National Geographic.


----------



## Aurelia (Oct 3, 2009)

Ένα σύντομο φιλμ για την ανθρώπινη επικοινωνία. Βραβεύτηκε στις Κάννες το 2009.








Προσθήκη αντμίν: Ακολούθησα την (αποκάτω) συμβουλή του Ζαζ και έκανα αντιγραφή στο σχετικό νήμα. Αλλά είναι τόσο καλό το βιντεάκι, που μπορεί να φιλοξενηθεί και στα δύο νήματα.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 3, 2009)

Πολύ ωραίο, Aurelia — με την ευκαιρία να σε γνωρίσω και με το νήμα όπου ανεβάζουμε τα μικρά φιλμάκια: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=1282. :)


----------



## stathis (Oct 5, 2009)

*Blast from the past!*

20 χρόνια πριν, ο Γιώργος Παπανδρέου κάνει κοιλιακούς και απλωτές μπροστά στο φακό, με άψογο '80s λουκ. Ατόφιος σουρεαλισμός!





Ένα χρόνο μετά (1990), ο 16άρης Αλέξης "Elvis" Τσίπρας εξηγεί τα αιτήματα των καταληψιών μαθητών στην Άννα Παναγιωταρέα, πιο χαριτωμένος από ποτέ.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 6, 2009)

Όχι και τόσο πρόσφατο, αλλά δεν ξεπερνιέται εύκολα:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 9, 2009)

Πώς ξεπερνάμε τα....


----------



## stathis (Oct 9, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πώς ξεπερνάμε τα....
> προβληματάκια...


Καταπληκτικό, ντόκτορ!


----------



## Elsa (Oct 13, 2009)

Giorgio Gaber - Qualcuno era comunista...




(Το εντόπισε κάποιος φίλος στο TVXS. Για γέλια ή για κλάματα; )


----------



## daeman (Oct 13, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Giorgio Gaber - Qualcuno era comunista...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9yiePFNWqw
> (Το εντόπισε κάποιος φίλος στο TVXS. Για γέλια ή για κλάματα; )


 
Και για τα δύο και για άλλα πολλά... μια ολόκληρη εποχή σε 10 λεπτά. Εξαιρετικό!


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 14, 2009)

Κάνω δίαιτα. Μια σαλάτα μόνο έφαγα όλη μέρα.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4zw99VsoMA


----------



## SBE (Oct 14, 2009)

Με μαγνήτισε η συνταγή αυτή, δεν μπορούσα να πάρω τα μάτια μου από την οθόνη ούτε δευτερόλεπτο, περιμένοντας το επόμενο χτύπημα. 
Ειδικά στην αρχή με το γάλα....
Πού πουλάνε το βιβλίο;

Υ.Γ. Εγώ προτιμώ να κάνω δίαιτα με ένα γιαουρτάκι το βράδυ, πριν και μετά το φαγητό.


----------



## kapa18 (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## Ambrose (Oct 16, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω αν το έχετε δει αυτό. Είναι απίστευτο. Ο δημοσιογράφος κάνει διάλογο με το βίντεο!


----------



## Aurelia (Oct 16, 2009)

Και για γέλια και για κλάματα!!!


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2009)

Πληροφορία: Ολόκληρη την ταινία του Βούλγαρη (όπως και άλλες ταινίες) μπορεί να τη δει κανείς σε αυτό το μπλογκ.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 18, 2009)

the fun theory
'Η, το τερπνόν μετά του ωφελίμου! :)


----------



## ednorton (Oct 20, 2009)

*Hitler revisited, with a lxl twist...*

Πολύ καλησπέρα σας!

Μετά από αποχή πολλών μηνών και ψάχνοντας μία καλή αφορμή να επανέρθω στα τεκταινόμενα του φόρουμ, πριν από λίγο βρέθηκε στα χέρια μου η πιο κατάλληλη αφορμή. Προσωπικά το βιντεάκι θα το αφήσω ασχολίαστο (αλλά θα περιμένω τα δικά σας, και ειδικά αυτά των άμεσα εμπλεκόμενων - you will know who you are!), πέρα από το να δώσω απλώς τα συγχαρητήριά μου στον άγνωστο (σε μένα) δημιουργό του - έχω πολύν καιρό να γελάσω τόσο.

Ενεργοποίηση των ελληνικών υπότιτλων (αν χρειαστεί) με το κουμπάκι της κάτω δεξιάς γωνίας. Καλή διασκέδαση!


----------



## Naerdiel (Oct 22, 2009)

αχ, δεν ξέρω εαν έχει ήδη παίξει αυτό στη λεξιλογία αλλά μιλάμε είναι για ΠΟΛΥ γέλιο ο τύπος. Ταλεντάρα!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCiuGoNeoe0&feature=related


----------



## Naerdiel (Oct 22, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FH9-aVSlL9I&feature=related


----------



## Naerdiel (Oct 22, 2009)

κ το αποκορύφωμα... μακιγιάζ για σεξ...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuECSogs3yc


----------



## Elsa (Oct 22, 2009)

Να σαι καλά!  Πολύ γέλιο! Μου άρεσε πιο πολύ αυτό:
My make up technique to trap the feelings on the face


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2009)

Καινούργιο κοσκινάκι μου και σκέφτηκα να το κρεμάσω εδώ.


----------



## Marinos (Nov 5, 2009)

Παίρνω την πάσα, αλλά σε άλλο λιμάνι:


----------



## daeman (Nov 5, 2009)

Είναι αμαρτία μετά τον Μπρελ, αλλά το βρήκα τυχαία και, ακόμη και φτιαχτό να είναι, μου άρεσε πολύ η αντίδραση της γιαγιάς. 
Μπράβο της και καλά να πάθει ο γιάπης MD!


----------



## Marinos (Nov 5, 2009)

Ωραία η γιαγιά!
Ο Μπρελ, είπαμε, το ξαναλέω κι εδώ, μπήκε σε λάθος νήμα! Οπωσδήποτε όχι "για γέλια και για κλάματα".


----------



## daeman (Nov 5, 2009)

Marinos said:


> Ωραία η γιαγιά!
> Ο Μπρελ, είπαμε, το ξαναλέω κι εδώ, μπήκε σε λάθος νήμα! Οπωσδήποτε όχι "για γέλια και για κλάματα".


 
Σε πειράζω, όπως κατάλαβες. Και το κομμάτι μπορεί να μην είναι για γέλια, αλλά αν το καλοσκεφτούμε, για κλάματα είναι - άλλωστε και ο ίδιος λέει "κλαίω" στο τέλος, έτσι δεν είναι; Μη χολοσκάς, πάντως· έγινε καλό παιχνίδι! Δεν συμφωνείς; :)


----------



## Marinos (Nov 5, 2009)

Καλό παιχνίδι, δε λες τίποτα -σε δύο ταμπλό, που λέμε! :)
(δεν παρεξηγήθηκα -τη διευκρίνιση την έβαλα για όποιον δεν είδε το άλλο νήμα...)


----------



## stathis (Nov 7, 2009)

*Κομματόσκυλο!*

Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά στον Νίκελ, για περισσότερους από έναν λόγους. ;)


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2009)

Ωραία η αφιέρωση! Κυνώς, συγκυνήθηκα.


----------



## SBE (Nov 7, 2009)

Ωχ, στο τυρόνημα βλέπω να προστίθεται το κυνόνημα


----------



## nickel (Nov 9, 2009)

Μια από τις εκδοχές που υπάρχουν στο διαδίκτυο, στα αγγλικά και καλοφωτισμένη.


----------



## stathis (Nov 9, 2009)

Αρχίζω και εκνευρίζομαι επικίνδυνα με όλα αυτά τα σποτάκια/κλιπάκια/βιντεάκια που είναι καλοφτιαγμένα, συγκινητικά, "ανθρώπινα", περνάνε διάφορα μηνύματα (θεμιτά, δε λέω), μπλαμπλαμπλά και στο τέλος αποκαλύπτεται ότι πρόκειται για διαφήμιση της x, y, z πολυεθνικής. Ουστ!


----------



## nickel (Nov 9, 2009)

Βρίσκω ότι είσαι σε γνήσια διάθεση Στάθη (του άλλου Στάθη, εκείνου που τα βρίσκει όλα στραβά, ιδιαίτερα αν έχουν να κάνουν με ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία).


----------



## stathis (Nov 9, 2009)

Μερσί πουρ λε κομπλιμάν. Θα προτιμούσες να τα βρίσκω όλα υπέροχα; :)
Απλώς προτίμησα, αντί να πω ότι το βιντεάκι είναι ωραίο, έξυπνο κλπ., να κάνω ένα γενικότερο σχόλιο για κάτι που με ενοχλεί πραγματικά (όπως, ας πούμε, με ενοχλεί και αυτό). Ελπίζω να μη θεώρησες ότι το «Ουστ» αφορά εσένα... (Άλλο ουστ κι άλλο Προυστ, όπως θα έλεγε και η πάλαι ποτέ Πέπη )
Η ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία πού κολλάει;


----------



## nickel (Nov 9, 2009)

stathis said:


> Η ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία πού κολλάει;


Οπουδήποτε υπάρχει μέλι (ενίοτε και ξίγκι). :)


----------



## Elsa (Nov 9, 2009)

stathis said:


> Αρχίζω και εκνευρίζομαι επικίνδυνα με όλα αυτά τα σποτάκια/κλιπάκια/βιντεάκια που είναι καλοφτιαγμένα, συγκινητικά, "ανθρώπινα", περνάνε διάφορα μηνύματα (θεμιτά, δε λέω), μπλαμπλαμπλά και στο τέλος αποκαλύπτεται ότι πρόκειται για διαφήμιση της x, y, z πολυεθνικής. Ουστ!



Συμφωνώ! Ειδικά όπου γίνεται καπηλεία του πόνου, των ιδανικών κλπ. 
Μου τη δίνουν επίσης τα, και καλά, "προχώ" αισθητικής που τελικά διαφημίζουν ...κινητή τηλεφωνία (όπως εκείνο με το "φτου ξελευτερία για όλους"). 
Εκεί που δεν μπορώ να ...αντισταθώ, είναι στα έξυπνα όπως αυτά της VW με την fun theory.


----------



## stathis (Nov 9, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Συμφωνώ! Ειδικά όπου γίνεται καπηλεία του πόνου, των ιδανικών κλπ.


Κορυφαίο παράδειγμα όλων των εποχών η καμπάνια ελληνικής τράπεζας (δεν θυμάμαι ποιας) πριν από λίγα χρόνια, με concept του τύπου «τα λεφτά δεν είναι το παν». Πραγματικά εμετική!


Elsa said:


> Εκεί που δεν μπορώ να ...αντισταθώ, είναι στα έξυπνα όπως αυτά της VW με την fun theory.


Ναι, τα έχω δει. Εντάξει, δεν τα βάζω στο ίδιο τσουβάλι (ειδικά το Piano stairs είναι έξυπνο), αλλά πιστεύω ότι ο βαθύτερος μηχανισμός παραμένει ο ίδιος, άσε που τα βρίσκω και λίγο εφετζίδικα (η πρακτική αξία των συγκεκριμένων ιδεών είναι αμφισβητήσιμη).


----------



## SBE (Nov 10, 2009)

Για το πιο πάνω βέβαια αντιλαμβάνομαι γιατι καποιος να ενοχλείται βλέποντας ότι η διαφημιση προέρχεται από φαρμακευτική εταιρέια. Γιατί το ξερουμε ότι τα φάρμακα δεν είναι το παν, αλλά κάθε μερα πεθαίνουν άνθρωποι που έχουν όλη την αγάπη και τη φροντίδα των δικών τους αλλά δεν εχουν τα φάρμακα.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 10, 2009)

Από την άλλη, βέβαια, πολλοί αναρωτιούνται αν οι φαρμακευτικές εταιρείες νοιάζονται έστω και ελάχιστα για την πρόληψη και την ευεξία, ή απλώς ασχολούνται μόνο με τη διαχείριση της ασθένειας (νοσηρό show-me-the-money).


----------



## SBE (Nov 10, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Από την άλλη, βέβαια, πολλοί αναρωτιούνται αν οι φαρμακευτικές εταιρείες νοιάζονται έστω και ελάχιστα για την πρόληψη και την ευεξία, ή απλώς ασχολούνται μόνο με τη διαχείριση της ασθένειας (νοσηρό show-me-the-money).



Μα φυσικά και νοιάζονται για την _φαρμακευτική_ πρόληψη. Όταν κυκλοφορούν τόσα σκευάσματά με βιταμίνες, περίεργα βότανα κλπ που υποτίθεται κάνουν καλό και που τα παίρνουμε χωρίς να ρωτήσουμε κανέναν, πως να μη νοιάζονται;

ξέρω κάποιον που κυκλοφορεί με αυτά τα κουτάκαι για τα χάπια με τα χάπια της ημέρας. ρώτησα και μου είπε:
μία πολυβιταμίνη (για παν ενδεχόμενο)
ενα βιταμίνη Α και Ε (λόγω του Alli)
μία λεκιθίνη (βλ. ανω)
ένα Alli (για αδυνατισμα)
ένα σκόρδου (για την καρδια))
ένα μαγνήσιο (για τους πονοκεφάλους)
ένα μίγμα βοτάνων (για γενικότερη ευεξία)
μια βιταμίνη C και ψευδάργυρος (για τα κρυολογήματα)

Κανένα δεν είναι εμ συνταγη, δεν ξερει αν αλληλεπιδρούν ή αν ο συνδιασμός τους έιναι ασχημος. 
Όχι δεν έιμαι κατά των βιταμινών και συμπληρωμάτων, κατα της υπερβολής είμαι.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 10, 2009)

Εγώ δεν έχω θέση για τις βιταμίνες και τα συμπληρώματα. Αλλά έχω πρόβλημα με τη φαρμακευτικοποίηση των πάντων.


----------



## SBE (Nov 10, 2009)

Έψαχνα να βρς κανένα βιντεάκι με βιταμίνες για να μείνουμε στο πνευμα του νήματος και το μόνο που βρήκα ήταν


----------



## SBE (Nov 10, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Εγώ δεν έχω θέση για τις βιταμίνες και τα συμπληρώματα. Αλλά έχω πρόβλημα με τη φαρμακευτικοποίηση των πάντων.



Κι εγω είχα μεχρι που άρχισα να μεγαλώνω και να έχω μικροενοχλήσεις και μικροπροβλήματα τα οποία φέυγουν στο πι και φι με φάρμακα. Οπότε στην επιλογή πονοκέφαλος ή ασπιρίνη η απάντηση ειναι ασπιρίνη,


----------



## stathis (Nov 10, 2009)

SBE said:


> ξέρω κάποιον που κυκλοφορεί με αυτά τα κουτάκαι για τα χάπια με τα χάπια της ημέρας. ρώτησα και μου είπε:
> μία πολυβιταμίνη (για παν ενδεχόμενο)
> ενα βιταμίνη Α και Ε (λόγω του Alli)
> μία λεκιθίνη (βλ. ανω)
> ...


Και υποχόνδριος, και νοσοφοβικός, και πρωταθλητής της αυθυποβολής... (Φαντάζομαι θα είναι από αυτούς που σου λένε «πάρε μια βιταμίνη να νιώσεις καλύτερα», λες και πρόκειται για χάπι με άμεση δράση.)



SBE said:


> Έψαχνα να βρς κανένα βιντεάκι με βιταμίνες για να μείνουμε στο πνευμα του νήματος και το μόνο που βρήκα ήταν αυτο


Δεν πειράζει, τώρα θα έρθει ο daeman να ανεβάσει το Vitamin C των Can.


----------



## daeman (Nov 10, 2009)

Με φώναξε κανείς; 
Μα καλά, τόσο προβλέψιμος είμαι ή τόσο καλά μ' έχεις ψυχολογήσει, Στάθη; 






Για να ξεφύγω και λίγο από τη νόρμα, ορίστε και η καναδέζικη ελεκτρόνικα του Bryce Kushnier (Vitaminsforyou), ένα είδος που προσδιορίζεται ως "lo-fi bedroom electronics". Άντε να το μεταφράσεις αυτό κι άντε να δούμε τι άλλο θ' ακούσουμε, με τη μανία της υπερβολικής κατηγοριοποίησης στη μουσική!  
Ο τίτλος, πάντως, με αγγίζει...


----------



## stathis (Nov 10, 2009)

daeman said:


> Μα καλά, τόσο προβλέψιμος είμαι ή τόσο καλά μ' έχεις ψυχολογήσει, Στάθη;


Both...


daeman said:


> Για να ξεφύγω και λίγο από τη νόρμα, ορίστε και η καναδέζικη ελεκτρόνικα του Bryce Kushnier (Vitaminsforyou), ένα είδος που προσδιορίζεται ως "lo-fi bedroom electronics". Άντε να το μεταφράσεις αυτό κι άντε να δούμε τι άλλο θ' ακούσουμε, με τη μανία της υπερβολικής κατηγοριοποίησης στη μουσική!


_Ηλεκτρονική μουσική υπνοδωματίου χαμηλής πιστότητας_...
(Πλάκα πλάκα, η περιγραφή είναι ενδιαφέρουσα, θα το τσεκάρω στο σπίτι.)


----------



## Aurelia (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## daeman (Nov 17, 2009)

Never underestimate an old gal... ​


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 17, 2009)

Η ξεφτίλα των γονιών που θα έκαναν οτιδήποτε προκειμένου να βγει το παιδί τους στην τηλεόραση/κινηματογράφο.

http://failblog.org/2009/11/17/bruno-exposes-parenting-fail-own-bruno-1117-on-dvd-blu-ray/


----------



## SBE (Nov 17, 2009)

Θέλω κι εγώ μια μαμά που θα με κάνει σε μια βδομάδα να χάσω το 30% του βάρους μου. 

Σοβαρά πάντως, ένας τουλάχιστον από αυτούς τους γονείς θα πρέπει να τους δουλεύει ψιλό γαζί, δεν είναι δυνατό όλοι να είναι τόσο ηλίθιοι.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 18, 2009)

Εξτρίμ σπορτς!


----------



## nickel (Nov 18, 2009)

*Βλητική* ή *βαλλιστική* είναι η επιστήμη που ερευνά τους νόμους κίνησης των *βλημάτων*.

Τώρα το κατάλαβα αυτό με όλες του τις σημασίες.


----------



## stathis (Nov 18, 2009)

Τύφλα να 'χει ο Μπάστερ Κίτον! 

Spoiler


----------



## nickel (Nov 18, 2009)

Το παραπάνω σχόλιο συνοδεύεται απαραιτήτως από αυτό:


----------



## stathis (Nov 19, 2009)

Υπέροχο!

Η συνέχεια, στο ίδιο ύφος, ανήκει στον Harold Lloyd και την ταινία _Safety Last!_, που περιέχει μια από τις πιο εμβληματικές εικόνες στην ιστορία του σινεμά:






Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι λίγα χρόνια πριν ο Harold Lloyd είχε χάσει τον αντίχειρα και τον δείκτη του δεξιού του χεριού σε ατύχημα.

(Τη μουσική του βίντεο έγραψε η ίδια η ανεβάσασα.)


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 20, 2009)

Απίστευτο!!! Δείτε όλο το βίντεο μέχρι το τέλος.
http://www.zougla.gr/page.ashx?pid=2&aid=79728&cid=25


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 23, 2009)

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα!

Δώστε προσοχή στο αρνί και τον καρχαρία!


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2009)

Μήπως κατά τα IG nobel, θα έπρεπε να θεσπίσουμε κι εμείς τα μ-ΟΣΚΑΡ-ια του κιτσαριού; :)


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 23, 2009)

Κάποιος να στείλει επειγόντως το βιντεοκλίπ στην Αντζελίνα. Είναι προφανές ότι η θέση της είναι πολύ επισφαλής πλέον.


----------



## stathis (Nov 23, 2009)

Παιδιά, δεν το είδα το βίντεο, αλλά ας έχουμε υπόψη μας ότι δυστυχώς μιλάμε για κλινική περίπτωση πλέον.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 23, 2009)

Κάποιοι άνθρωποι πάνε να τη δουν στα νυχτερινά κέντρα και στα πανηγύρια που εμφανίζεται και πληρώνουν λεφτά. Οπότε, αυτή η κλινική περίπτωση βγάζει λεφτά και δεν μπορώ να τη λυπηθώ ιδιαίτερα. Υπάρχουν κλινικές περιπτώσεις που βρίσκονται μέσα στη δυστυχία.


----------



## stathis (Nov 23, 2009)

Διαφωνώ, αλλά ο καθένας έχει τις απόψεις του. Μηδένα προ του τέλους μακάριζε, πάντως.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 23, 2009)

Η απορία μου είναι αν ο καρχαρίας τρώει τον Κιάμο από τη μαρκίζα...


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 23, 2009)

stathis said:


> Διαφωνώ, αλλά ο καθένας έχει τις απόψεις του. Μηδένα προ του τέλους μακάριζε, πάντως.



Δες το κι έτσι: Κλινικές περιπτώσεις κυκλοφορούν δίπλα μας πάντοτε. Υπάρχει ο δυστυχής που είναι άστεγος, υπάρχει ο άλλος δυστυχής που χωρίς να είναι άστεγος, αγωνίζεται να συντηρηθεί και η κλινική του κατάσταση δεν τον αφήνει. Ε, η συγκεκριμένη είναι η κλινική κατάσταση που έχει πέσει στα μαλακά, επειδή βγάζει χρήμα (ακόμα). Αν μεθαύριο την έχουν μαδήσει και την έχουν παρατήσει στον δρόμο, όντως θα τη λυπηθώ, και φυσικά ισχύει το "μηδένα προ του τέλους μακάριζε". Αλλά δεν τη μακαρίζω, απλώς δεν τη λυπάμαι ιδιαίτερα.


----------



## stathis (Nov 23, 2009)

Βλέποντας την Έφη Θώδη στο ίδιο πλάνο με τον Μπραντ Πιτ, θυμήθηκα συνειρμικά το παρακάτω βίντεο. Ίσως να έχει ξαναμπεί εδώ, αλλά θα το ρισκάρω. :)
I'm fucking Matt Damon


----------



## Zazula (Nov 24, 2009)

Κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου, βλέποντας το _I'm ƒů¢ķĭñĝ Matt Demon_, δεν μπόρεσα να μην θυμηθώ το _Scotty Doesn't Know_ (το 'χε και χθες το _Eurotrip_, αν δεν κάνω λάθος): 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfT19lVLLf0


----------



## Zazula (Nov 24, 2009)

Count Baltar said:


> Δώστε προσοχή στο αρνί και τον καρχαρία!


Το αρνί είναι αναπόσπαστο κομμάτι τής αδιατάρακτης πορείας τού ελληνικού πολιτισμού:
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=28602&postcount=110. :)
Ο καρχαρίας πάντως τα σπάει όλα!


----------



## Zazula (Nov 24, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Μέχρι στιγμής το απόλυτο ρεμίξ τού Gummy Bear είναι ένας ύμνος που ο δημιουργός του τον αφιερώνει στις Σερραίες: *Σαψαλώθηκα*.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWthFiYOinU


Φυσικά ένα τόσο viral βιντεάκι όπως το _Gummy Bear_ δεν θα γλύτωνε από τουλάχιστον μία gangsta εκδοχή. :) _Παριζάκι Μηδενιστής_, λοιπόν, από τον MC Μηδενιστής. Προσοχή — μην πατήσετε πάνω στην παρακάτω εικόνα αν είστε αλλεργικοί στις ασχρολογίες!


----------



## Elsa (Dec 2, 2009)

Επίκαιρο, αφιερωμένο στο Ζαζ, που κάτι μου λέει οτι θα του αρέσει!


----------



## nickel (Dec 2, 2009)

Πω πω, πολύ θόρυβο κάνουν! Εγώ αντέχω μέχρι εδώ (Hindi Sad Diamonds).


----------



## Zazula (Dec 2, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Επίκαιρο, αφιερωμένο στο Ζαζ, που κάτι μου λέει οτι θα του αρέσει!







Τέλειο!


----------



## nickel (Dec 11, 2009)

Η μακαρίτισσα η μάνα μου είχε μια γάτα (μακαρίτισσα πια κι αυτή), την Καλυψώ, που στα τελευταία της τη φωνάζαμε Καλυψώρα, επειδή είχε μαδήσει η ουρά της. Μια από τις (πολλές) περίεργες συνήθειες της Καλυψώς ήταν που ήθελε να πίνει νερό από τη βρύση. Οπότε η μάνα μου είχε ρυθμίσει να τρέχει το νερό από τη βρύση του νιπτήρα του μπάνιου της σταγονηδόν, για να μπορεί να ανεβαίνει όποτε ήθελε η Καλυψώ και να ποτίζεται. Η γάτα του βίντεο (ευχαριστώ σας, κυρία μου, που το στείλατε) θα ήθελε να έχεις μια περιουσία για να πληρώνεις το λογαριασμό του νερού...


----------



## SBE (Dec 11, 2009)

Και μετά από τέτοια κατανάλωση νερού ο Ζαζ την έβαλε να κάνει πουσαπ για τιμωρία.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 11, 2009)

nickel said:


> Η γάτα του βίντεο θα ήθελε να έχεις μια περιουσία για να πληρώνεις το λογαριασμό του νερού...


Τουλάχιστον όμως δεν ανοίγει μόνη της τη βρύση — ενώ τούτη 'δώ...


----------



## Elsa (Dec 12, 2009)

nickel said:


> ... Μια από τις (πολλές) περίεργες συνήθειες της Καλυψώς ήταν που ήθελε να πίνει νερό από τη βρύση. Οπότε η μάνα μου είχε ρυθμίσει να τρέχει το νερό από τη βρύση του νιπτήρα του μπάνιου της σταγονηδόν, για να μπορεί να ανεβαίνει όποτε ήθελε η Καλυψώ και να ποτίζεται ...



Κάτι τέτοιο; 





Βρε, μπας κι είναι μύθος ότι οι γάτες σιχαίνονται το νερό;


----------



## SBE (Dec 12, 2009)

Με αφορμή το ότι προ καιρού η Αλεξάνδρα είχε στείλει διαφήμιση γυναικείου αρώματος για το artistic merit της, λέω να να στείλω κι εγώ μια διαφήμιση ανδρικού αρώματος. 




 
Προφανώς οι πωλήσεις στη Σανέλ έχουν πέσει, δεν εξηγείται το ότι η πιο πάνω διαφήμιση παίζεται είκοσι φορές καθε βράδυ.


----------



## crystal (Dec 22, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω καν αν είναι πραγματική διαφήμιση ή πλάκα - το ακούσαμε ένα πρωί στον Best, πριν από δυο-τρεις εβδομάδες, και λίγες μέρες πριν μου είπαν πως κυκλοφορεί και στο youtube. In any case... αριστούργημα!


----------



## Zazula (Dec 22, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι αυθεντικό ή όχι, αλλά πάντως ο κειμενογράφος δεν ξέρει μαθηματικά.


----------



## SBE (Dec 22, 2009)

Τι ήταν αυτό το στο 80% της αξίας τους; Δηλαδή αν έχει 100, μου ζητάς 80 για το ιμιτασιόν;


----------



## daeman (Dec 22, 2009)

Ακόμα και στο 80%; Ουάο! Ουραίους ου τζιτζιλόν'ς... 
Δεν είναι καθόλου απίθανο να είναι πραγματική διαφήμιση. Σε επαρχιακούς ραδιοφωνικούς σταθμούς, μικρής εμβέλειας ιδίως, μπορεί κανείς να αλιεύσει πάμπολλα τέτοια σουρεάλ διαμάντια. Από τα λιι και νιι, ίσως από Αχαΐα ή Φθιώτιδα.
Κίνητρο για αποκέντρωση; Για μένα, πάντως, ένας από τους λόγους που συνήθως δεν ακούω τοπικούς ραδιοφωνικούς σταθμούς.


----------



## SBE (Dec 22, 2009)

daeman said:


> Από τα λιι και νιι, ίσως από Αχαΐα ή Φθιώτιδα.
> Κίνητρο για αποκέντρωση; Για μένα, πάντως, ένας από τους λόγους που συνήθως δεν ακούω τοπικούς ραδιοφωνικούς σταθμούς.


Αχαΐα μάλλον όχι. Δε μιλάνε έτσι (τζιτζιλουόνης). Στερεά Ελλάδα και Θεσσαλία θα το έψαχνα. 
Πάντως δεν είναι η χειρότερη διαφήμιση σε επαρχιακό σταθμό.


----------



## daeman (Dec 22, 2009)

SBE said:


> Αχαΐα μάλλον όχι. Δε μιλάνε έτσι (τζιτζιλουόνης). Στερεά Ελλάδα και Θεσσαλία θα το έψαχνα.
> Πάντως δεν είναι η χειρότερη διαφήμιση σε επαρχιακό σταθμό.


 
Δίκιο έχεις και στα δυο. Έπρεπε να ψάξω πιο κοντά μου. 
Αν έχει κανείς όρεξη να εντρυφήσει στους θεσσαλικούς: http://www.ota.gr/catalog/media/5.html


----------



## nickel (Dec 31, 2009)

Ανασκόπηση της χρονιάς από αμερικάνικη χιουμοριστική σκοπιά.


----------



## nickel (Dec 31, 2009)

Είδα ελάχιστες σκηνές στο δελτίο του Μέγα και αναζήτησα το βίντεο στο YouTube. Είναι ένας ύμνος στο πείσμα, στην αφοσίωση, στην ευρηματικότητα. Λίγες σκηνές στην αρχή μάς θυμίζουν πώς έχει κατακτηθεί τόση δεξιοτεχνία. Και τουλάχιστον δύο σκηνές υπογραμμίζουν το ρόλο του υπεύθυνου πολίτη. Ένα από τα ωραιότερα γιουτιουμπάκια της χρονιάς, που μέχρι στιγμής έχει προβληθεί πάνω από 13.000.000 φορές.


----------



## nickel (Dec 31, 2009)

Επειδή δεν μας φτάνουν οι ώρες να βλέπουμε και μπάσκετ (θέλει να μην ξεκολλάς τα μάτια από την οθόνη αυτό το απαιτητικό σπορ), βολευόμαστε και με τις καλύτερες φάσεις. Τα buzzer beaters, κορυφαία!


----------



## daeman (Dec 31, 2009)

Επειδή πλησιάζει η ώρα των πρωτοχρονιάτικων αποφάσεων και υποσχέσεων προς τον εαυτό μας, 
που ποτέ δεν τηρούμε ;):

_New Year's Resolution Song_ - Rhett & Link​


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2010)

Δείτε τη συνταγή, αλλά κυρίως δείτε τον απίστευτο σκύλο Francis που συντροφεύει την κυρία στη διάρκεια του μαγειρέματος!

http://www.youtube.com/user/cookingwithdog?blend=7&ob=4#p/u/2/qWLBaQcvqF0


----------



## Zazula (Jan 6, 2010)

Να ευχαριστήσω θερμά τον Νίκελ, έστω και καθυστερημένα, για τα εκπληκτικά #238 και #239. :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2010)

Από διαφήμιση της Nationwide (χωρίς τη διαφήμιση), κάνει τους γύρους αυτές τις μέρες: πώς μια πεταλούδα κατέστρεψε τη στέγη του γείτονά μου. Καμία σχέση με το φαινόμενο ...


----------



## daeman (Jan 14, 2010)

_Language Lab_ - Monty Python ​


----------



## crystal (Jan 21, 2010)

Μα πώς δεν το είχα δει εγώ αυτό; Τον λατρεύω τον Σερβετά!


----------



## Palavra (Jan 21, 2010)

Χε, εγώ το είχα πετύχει λάιβ :) Φανταστικός είναι, ο άτιμος!


----------



## Zazula (Jan 23, 2010)

Δεν θα κουραστώ να το λέω: Η διαφήμιση είναι η νέα και απόλυτη μορφή κωμωδίας.


----------



## daeman (Jan 27, 2010)

Έλα, να γελάσουμε! Ξέρεις εσύ ποια είσαι! 
_Fever _- Rita Moreno and Animal​


----------



## Palavra (Jan 27, 2010)

Daeman, roflmao!


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2010)

Εγώ τώρα το πήρα χαμπάρι (ευχ, Μίνα). Δείτε το καλύτερα σε ολόκληρη την οθόνη.


----------



## daeman (Jan 31, 2010)

Από κείνη την ορεκτική συζήτηση για χοχλιούς και εσκαργκό, θυμήθηκα αυτή τη σκηνή από το _Αρχίστε την επανάσταση χωρίς εμένα_, όπου οι Κορσικανοί αδελφοί ΝτεΣίσι (Ντόναλντ Σάδερλαντ και Τζιν Γουάιλντερ) συναντούν τον Δούκα Ντ'Εσκαργκό (Βίκτορ Σπινέτι) και τα λογοπαίγνια με τη φράση "_business or pleasure" _δίνουν και παίρνουν :

My pleasure - Start The Revolution Without Me




 
Από την ίδια ταινία, η ατάκα "Make haste, Escargot!" , στο 2':53".​ 
No One Can Be Trusted - Start The Revolution Without Me​


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## SBE (Feb 11, 2010)

Ακόμα πιο εύκολο είναι να βάλεις το καπάκι της κατσαρόλας, αν έχει καπάκι. 
Αν όμως το καπάκι είναι γυάλινο μπορεί να σπάσει από τη θερμότητα. 
Πιο εύκολη η πετσέτα. 
Το σημαντικότερο πάντως είναι ψυχραιμία. Το χειρότερο που μπορεί να σου συμβεί αν ψύχραιμα πας να σβήσεις φωτιά στην κουζίνα είναι κανένα μικρό έγκαυμα, ενώ αν κάνεις χαζομάρες μπορεί να καείς ολόκληρος.


----------



## SBE (Feb 13, 2010)

Kαι σε μια πιο σοβαρη νότα, ένα μικρο φιλμάκι του Άνταμ Κέρτις, που τον εχουμε αναφέρει και παλια αλλά δεν μπορώ να βρω που (το σερτς ρε παιδια!). Θέμα του η μαζική υστερια που παθαινουμε με τις ειδήσεις. Παίχτηκε σε ενα προγραμμα του BBC που διακωμωδεί την ειδησεογραφική τηλεοπτική εβδομάδα, επισημαίνοντας τις υπερβολές, τις τσαπατσουλιές και τις ανοησίες των δελτίων ειδησεων


----------



## Zazula (Feb 14, 2010)

Το Matrix τρέχει σε Windows XP:




 
Οι άνθρωποι των γραμμάτων πενθούν εξαιτίας τής βαρβαρότητας γνωστότατης εταιρείας ανιμέισον:




 
Ασκήσεις ακριβείας για συνταξιούχους:


----------



## daeman (Feb 21, 2010)

Ο Χάρι Κλιν περιγράφει αγώνες μιλώντας άπταιστα κάμποσες γλώσσες, αλά μπουρνέζ.


----------



## daeman (Feb 21, 2010)

Από την τσιγκλητήρια (_επίθ._) είδηση της ημέρας.


----------



## nickel (Feb 25, 2010)

Του ... τα εννιά μεταφράσματα. Δίνω στο μεταφραστικό μηχανάκι του Google τροφή για σκέψη. και να τι μου γυρίζει:

secretary's ass > ass γραμματέα

the secretary's ass > κώλο του γραμματέα

The secretary's an ass. > Ο γραμματέας του έναν γάιδαρο.

Και, του Ντίκενς:
The law's an ass > Ο νόμος είναι ένας γάιδαρος [Δεν παίζω, του το σφύριξαν]
Βάζω τελεία:
The law's an ass. > Ο νόμος για έναν γάιδαρο.

Τους αφιερώνω το παλιό βιντεάκι:


----------



## crystal (Feb 25, 2010)

Η τηλεοπτική διαφήμιση της Google μού άρεσε πάρα πολύ:


----------



## daeman (Feb 27, 2010)

Καλημέρα. 
Λιακάδα σήμερα, ας γελάσει λίγο το χειλάκι μας.:)

Ο Eddie Izzard σχολιάζει το Ευρωπαϊκό Όνειρο,




την Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση,




την πολυγλωσσία στην Ευρώπη




και την εκμάθηση γαλλικών (με αγγλικούς υπότιτλους για μη γαλλομαθείς).


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2010)

Είναι το βιντεάκι που πάει με όλα (σε πόσες διαφορετικές περιπτώσεις να έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί άραγε;), αλλά αυτό όχι μόνο είναι πετυχημένο, αλλά περιλαμβάνει και ήχους κοινού! Απολαύστε! (Από το Ράδιο Αρβύλα της περασμένης εβδομάδας)


----------



## StellaP (Mar 3, 2010)

Αυτό το βίντεο που το ξανάδειξαν και χθες και προχθές είναι από τα πιο επιτυχημένα σατιρικά βίντεο του Ράδιο Αρβύλα και από τη μία σε κάνει να γελάς ενώ από την άλλη σου αφήνει και μία πικρή γεύση στο τέλος.


----------



## nickel (Mar 5, 2010)

Αυτό είναι κανονικά μουσικό βιντεάκι, αλλά νομίζω εδώ θα πιάσει τόπο περισσότερο.


----------



## daeman (Mar 6, 2010)

Ένα black-and-white επώνυμο, το bluesmobile. 
The most common variant is white roof and four white doors, _the second most common is white roof and only the two front doors._


----------



## daeman (Mar 6, 2010)

6 Μαρτίου σήμερα κι αναρωτιέμαι τι θα 'λεγε η ψυχωμένη, αξέχαστη Μελίνα για τον βίο και την πολιτεία μας.

_Κυρ Αντώνης_ - Μελίνα Μερκούρη & Μάνος Χατζιδάκις​



 
_Η Σονάτα του Σεληνόφωτος_ (Γιάννης Ρίτσος) - Μελίνα Μερκούρη​







 
«Α, φεύγεις; Καληνύχτα.» Ὄχι, δὲ θἄρθω. Καληνύχτα. Ἐγὼ θὰ βγῶ σὲ λίγο. Εὐχαριστῶ. Γιατί ἐπιτέλους, πρέπει νὰ βγῶ ἀπ᾿ αὐτὸ τὸ τσακισμένο σπίτι. Πρέπει νὰ δῶ λιγάκι πολιτεία, - ὄχι, ὄχι τὸ φεγγάρι - τὴν πολιτεία μὲ τὰ ροζιασμένα χέρια της, τὴν πολιτεία τοῦ μεροκάματου, τὴν πολιτεία ποὺ ὁρκίζεται στὸ ψωμὶ καὶ στὴ γροθιά της, τὴν πολιτεία ποὺ ὅλους μας ἀντέχει στὴν ράχη της μὲ τὶς μικρότητές μας, τὶς κακίες, τὶς ἔχτρες μας, μὲ τὶς φιλοδοξίες, τὴν ἄγνοιά μας καὶ τὰ γερατειά μας, - ν᾿ ἀκούσω τὰ μεγάλα βήματα τῆς πολιτείας, νὰ μὴν ἀκούω πιὰ τὰ βήματά σου μήτε τὰ βήματα τοῦ Θεοῦ, μήτε καὶ τὰ δικά μου βήματα. Καληνύχτα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 9, 2010)

Να 'σαι καλά, δόκτορα. Οι συντελεστές πρέπει να έκαναν καινούργιο συκώτι.


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2010)

Αυτό εδώ, κι αν το ήξερα, το είχα ξεχάσει. Γαλλικός _Εκατομμυριούχος_. Η ερώτηση: «Τι γυρίζει γύρω από τη Γη;» Ο παίκτης παίρνει τη βοήθεια του κοινού, που το έχουν φέρει από το χωριό του Αστερίξ (είναι στον καιρό που φοβούνται μην τους πέσει ο ουρανός στο κεφάλι). Ο παίκτης κάνει ανώμαλη προσγείωση (με το κλασικό επιφώνημα του στρατηγού Καμπρόν).

http://www.koreus.com/video/qui-veut-gagner-des-millions-gravite-terre.html


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 25, 2010)

Πάλι καλά που δεν είπε κανείς τον Άρη... χωρίς πλάκα τώρα, είναι τραγικό, δεν είναι διόλου αστείο. Κάτι αντίστοιχο: ένα παιδί σε άλλο φόρουμ είπε ότι μια συμμαθήτριά του "δεν πιστεύει στην εξέλιξη", λες και είναι θέμα πίστης αυτό. Τι στην ευχή κάνουν στα σχολεία?

Το βιντεάκι με τις κατσίκες θεϊκό, κατουρήθηκα στο γέλιο.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 25, 2010)

Περίτρανη απόδειξη ότι η ελληνική είναι η μητέρα όλων των γλωσσών.






Η μνήμη μου πάσχει, έχω την εντύπωση ότι το έχω ξαναποστάρει, αλλά δεν το βρίσκω τώρα. Αν είναι διπλοποστ ας το σβήσουν οι διαχειριστές και ας με ενημερώσουν.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 25, 2010)

Άλλο ένα λατρεμένο βίντεο: ο μεγαλύτερος μάγος του κόσμου. Θαυμάστε!


----------



## LostVerse (Mar 30, 2010)

Football fails. Είναι δυνατόν να είσαι ένα μέτρο από την αντίπαλη εστία, μόνος σου με την εστία, κι όμως να στείλεις την μπάλα στο δοκάρι; Κι όμως είναι... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMZiNQcEang


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 1, 2010)

Υπάρχει μια έκφραση στα αγγλικά για τις ΠΟΛΥ μεγάλες αποτυχίες, που λέει "it's so bad, that it's good". Δείτε τι σημαίνει η φράση: 






*Σχετικά: *


----------



## daeman (Apr 2, 2010)

Στον αντίποδα εκείνου. 
_Swing Low, Sweet Cadillac -_ Dizzy Gillespie & the Muppets


----------



## nickel (Apr 14, 2010)

Η ταινία είναι η _Πτώση_ (_Downfall_), ο ηθοποιός είναι ο Μπρούνο Γκαντς και η σκηνή είναι χιλιοειδωμένη καθώς πρέπει να είναι μερικές εκατοντάδες οι παρωδίες της (There have been parodies everywhere from Poland to Malaysia). Το βιντεάκι ανήκει πια στα διαδικτυακά μιμίδια. Μόνο οι γνώστες της γερμανικής δεν διασκεδάζουν! (Αυτοί παρακολουθούν τα γιαπωνέζικα, σαν το κρασάκι του Τσου.) 

Και τι νομίζει ο ίδιος ο Χίτλερ για το μιμίδιο;






Σχετικό άρθρο στο BBC, αλλά και:
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/02/25/technology/personaltech/25basics.html?scp=1&sq=Downfall&st=cse
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adolf_Hitler_in_popular_culture#Hitler_as_Internet_Meme


----------



## daeman (Apr 19, 2010)

Το τραγούδι είναι γνωστό γλυκανάλατο των Έιτιζ, αλλά το literal video version το ανακάλυψα σήμερα και γέλασα. Ελπίζω να γελάσετε κι εσείς. :)

Total Eclipse of the Heart: Literal Video Version
​



 
Περισσότερα, από παγωμένα έως χλιαρά και μερικά έξυπνα, εδώ: http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query="Literal+Video+Version"&aq=f


----------



## SBE (Apr 21, 2010)

Αυτό δεν είναι για γέλια ή για κλάματα (όπως το βλέπει κανείς, βέβαια), αλλά το βάζω εδώ για ενημέρωση.


----------



## daeman (Apr 21, 2010)

Δε θ' αργήσει και πολύ.


----------



## Zazula (May 2, 2010)

Μάθε ορθογραφίτσα, αγόρι μου!


----------



## Porkcastle (May 2, 2010)

Τι να λέμε τώρα, μία από τις καλύτερες σκηνές της ταινίας! :)


----------



## daeman (May 5, 2010)

Κατά τύχη το βρήκα. Οι παπατζήδες (1954).


----------



## nickel (May 9, 2010)

Πώς νιώθω τελευταία όταν ακούω οικονομικές ειδήσεις.







Για το μέρος της νότιας Ισπανίας διαβάστε εδώ:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caminito_del_Rey


----------



## daeman (May 9, 2010)

Γι' αυτό δεν τις διαβάζω, ούτε τις ακούω.

Επίσης, αυτό το Caminito θέλει μόνο 7 εκατ. ευρώ για να επισκευαστεί (όπως λέει στη Βίκι: The regional government of Andalusia budgeted in 2006 for a restoration plan estimated at € 7 million), ενώ ο δικός μας Γολγοθάς θέλει πολλά δις ή μήπως δισ. δυστυχία μας...


----------



## nickel (May 9, 2010)

Ακούσαμε κανέναν σε ελληνικό δελτίο να προσπαθεί να πει το ισλανδικό ηφαίστειο με το όνομά του;


----------



## SBE (May 10, 2010)

Δεν θα έλεγα ότι προσπάθησαν και στα αγγλόφωνα δελτία που ακούω να το πουν το


----------



## daeman (May 12, 2010)

Δεν ξέρω γιατί, αλλά μου φάνηκε αστείο.  Spiel! Oy vey!

Schvereh Togedikeh Nakht (A Hard Day's Night in Yiddish)


----------



## Ambrose (May 13, 2010)




----------



## daeman (May 14, 2010)

Ist Geiz wirklich Geil?​



 
Geiz macht klein und hässlich - Τομ και Τζέρι​



Να ξέραμε κι εμείς τη συνταγή του Τζέρι...​


----------



## daeman (May 18, 2010)

Πειραγμένα τρέιλερ. 
Η _Μαίρη Πόπινς_ σε θρίλερ :​Scary Mary Recut Trailer




 
και _Η Λάμψη_ σε ρομαντική κομεντί :):​The Shining Recut


----------



## SBE (May 18, 2010)

Η Λάμψη είναι πολύ πετυχημένη!


----------



## somnambulist (May 20, 2010)

http://www.snotr.com/video/4192


----------



## Porkcastle (May 26, 2010)

Δόκτωρα 7χ, μου έδωσες εξαιρετική πάσα:

Ο γερμανός Επίτροπος Oettinger μιλά για το πόσο χρήσιμη είναι η γνώση της αγγλικής γλώσσας:





(δεν θυμάμαι, μπορεί και να το έχω ξαναποστάρει, συγγνώμη προκαταβολικά αν δεν το θυμάμαι...)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 26, 2010)

LOL

Μου θυμίζει τον Πρώσο αξιωματικό στην κλασική κωμωδία _Άνθρωποι υπέροχοι και ιπτάμενες σακαράκες_, που μάθαινε κολύμπι από το εγχειρίδιο. Για τους μη μετέχοντες της γερμανικής παιδείας :) το αρχικό και τα ενδιάμεσα αποσπάσματα είναι από συνέντευξη που είχε δώσει ο Έτινγκερ ως πρωθυπουργός της Βάδης-Βιρτεμβέργης, όπου εξηγούσε τη σημασία που έχουν τα αγγλικά ως διεθνής γλώσσα εργασίας. Προφανώς πέρασε από ταχύρρυθμη εκπαίδευση δι' αλληλογραφίας....


----------



## daeman (May 26, 2010)

Porkcastle said:


> Δόκτωρα 7χ, μου έδωσες εξαιρετική πάσα:
> 
> Ο γερμανός Επίτροπος Oettinger μιλά για το πόσο χρήσιμη είναι η γνώση της αγγλικής γλώσσας:


 
Από τη μια εξαιρετική πάσα στην άλλη, και μάλιστα στην μπάλα που οι πάσες είναι το παν.
Αν ο επίτροπος μιλάει σπρεχάρει έτσι την αγγλική που συγγενεύει και λίγο με τη γερμανική, ο Τραπατόνι μετά τη θρυλική πια συνέντευξή του, ως προπονητής της Μπάγερν το 1998, πρέπει να θεωρείται γλωσσικά άψογος. 
Άσε που καθιέρωσε και το Ich habe fertig.


----------



## daeman (May 29, 2010)

As light as it gets. Pacman ghosts discuss TV.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 1, 2010)

Σε μερικά χρόνια με το καλό, έτσι θα θυμόμαστε και μεις τις μαύρες μέρες της κρίσης:


----------



## daeman (Jun 1, 2010)

Μακάρι! 
Από τα πολύ καλά τους. 
Βέβαια, μου θύμισε το κλασικό: κόψε κάτι απ' το ψάρι, γιατί δε θ' αφήσω κανέναν ζωντανό...


----------



## daeman (Jun 5, 2010)

Day-O (Banana Boat Song) - Harry Belafonte & the Muppets


----------



## daeman (Jun 5, 2010)

Για γέλια ή για κλάματα;

How NOT to discuss rates with a translator


----------



## daeman (Jun 5, 2010)

-I need to find someone who can translate into seven different languages.
-Well, I can do that.​ 
The offensive translator - Catherine Tate


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 5, 2010)

είναι ένα απίστευτο βιντεάκι για τη σημασία του να μιλά κανείς αγγλικά. :) :) :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2010)

Ελληνικό ανιμέισον (πώς το λέμε αυτό, είπαμε;)


----------



## daeman (Jun 10, 2010)

Από τις Κοκκινοσκουφίτσες στον μοντιπαϊθονισμό. 

Little Red Riding Hood - Monty Python at the Hollywoοd Bowl


----------



## daeman (Jun 13, 2010)

Από την πάσα της 'Εφης εκεί, ένα έξυπνο βιντεάκι. 





Μπορεί να είναι ημίμετρο, παρηγοριά στον άρρωστο ή σταγόνα στον ωκεανό, όπως λέει ο Νίκελ εκεί, αλλά μέχρι να επιβάλουμε τα ουσιαστικά μέτρα, κάτι κάνουν και τα ημίμετρα.


----------



## SBE (Jul 14, 2010)

Με αφορμή αυτό εδώ θυμήθηκα την ακόλουθη διαφήμιση


----------



## Palavra (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## nickel (Jul 26, 2010)

Κάνει ζέστη και στα βόρεια; Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## daeman (Jul 26, 2010)

Ωραίο το αλα τούρκα! :)
Δυο σχετικά που κατά σύμπτωση χάζευα χτες το βράδυ. 

Ο Πίτερ Σέλερς απαγγέλλει το A Hard Day's Night αλά Λόρενς Ολίβιε




 
και "Αν οι Μπιτλς ήταν Ιρλανδοί"​


----------



## daeman (Jul 27, 2010)

Άντε τώρα να βρούμε λέξη και γι' αυτούς τους ποιητές, τους Βόγκον. 
Το poetaster μου φαίνεται εξαρετικά αδύναμο για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις.


----------



## SBE (Aug 9, 2010)

Εξαιρετική παρουσίαση της νέας τεχνολογίας, που είναι σαν την παλιά. Στα ισπανικά με αγγλικούς υπότιτλους.


----------



## Elsa (Aug 21, 2010)

Εξαιρετικά ευφυές, το προηγούμενο! :)

Η Αλεξάνδρα, με το θέμα της διαίρεσης μου θύμισε το παρακάτω αξιοπερίεργο, που δεν ξέρω αν έχει ξαναμπεί στο φόρουμ:


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 21, 2010)

Απίστευτο!


----------



## daeman (Aug 21, 2010)

Καλημέρα.

Απίστευτο, ναι! 
Αλλά τι κάνουν οι Κινέζοι που έχουν αστιγματισμό;
Αγοράζουν γιαπωνέζικο κομπιουτεράκι;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 21, 2010)

Elsa said:


> [...] που δεν ξέρω αν έχει ξαναμπεί στο φόρουμ: Πώς πολλαπλασιάζουν οι Κινέζοι


Τελικά, βάλθηκες να διαψεύσεις τον Νίκελ (διότι, ως γνωστόν, ου γαρ έρχεται μόνον): http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=13815&postcount=48.


----------



## Elsa (Aug 21, 2010)

Χαχαχα! Μα, κάτι ψυχανεμιζόμουν, η γιαγιάκα...


----------



## daeman (Aug 27, 2010)

Καλησπέρα.

Μια και αναφέρθηκε εκεί ο Σούζα, ένα σχετικό ψιχίο: η σύνθεσή του The Liberty Belle χρησιμοποιήθηκε σαν μουσικό θέμα της σειράς Monty Python’s Flying Circus:
The series' famous theme song is the first segment of John Philip Sousa's _The Liberty Bell_, chosen because it was in the public domain, free to use without charge.​



 
Τυχαίο είναι που ο _Σούζα_ έγραψε κυρίως μαρς, 136 από δαύτα;


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 5, 2010)

Γέλια μέχρι δακρύων. Δείτε το μέχρι το τέλος, το φινάλε είναι το καλύτερο.


----------



## Porkcastle (Sep 5, 2010)

Μου θύμισαν την ανεπανάληπτη Βίκι Πόλαρντ...
(το Little Britain είναι έπος... δείτε το)


----------



## daeman (Sep 12, 2010)

...
Η Ανίερη Εξέταση :)​


----------



## daeman (Sep 22, 2010)

...
Μια και ανέφερε ο Νικέλ εκεί τη λίστα με τα 50 καλύτερα καρτούν μέχρι το 1994, ιδού το πλασέ που για μένα είναι το γκανιάν, επειδή σμπαραλιάζει εντελώς τον τέταρτο τοίχο και πάντα προτιμούσα τη γνήσια, σουρεαλιστική παλαβομάρα τού συνήθως χαμένου Ντάφι από τη συχνά εκνευριστική αυταρέσκεια τού συνήθως κερδισμένου Μπαγκς.

Duck Amuck






[videο=dailymotion;x1ym7k7]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1ym7k7_daffy-duck-ep-68-duck-amuck_fun[/video]
http://vimeo.com/90596545
​
 


Καλημέρα. :)​


----------



## nevergrown (Sep 26, 2010)

Platanos Productions breathless greek version video clip






Το πάρτυ αρχίζει μετά το 1:16

Ρέκλα ή ρέκλες;


----------



## nevergrown (Sep 29, 2010)

Σταρόβας - Λέει τραγούδι του Κ. Μακεδόνα σε ρώσικα, γαλλικά, τούρκικα και αφρικανικα!​




Ο Σταρόβας πρόσφατα τσάκισε το ΚΚΕ με τις δηλώσεις του όταν είπε ότι το εν λόγω κόμμα έκανε περισσότερες σε ποσοστό απολύσεις από όσες γίνονται στο ελληνικό δημόσιο.

Και η γαλλόφωνη Θώδη


----------



## crystal (Oct 7, 2010)

Εν όψει των δημοτικών εκλογών, μια ομάδα αρπαγμένων έχει ανεβάσει μια ιδιότυπη προεκλογική εκστρατεία στο youtube. Με τρελαίνει ο Έλβις στο τέλος.


----------



## Lexoplast (Oct 10, 2010)

Theytube


----------



## Lexoplast (Oct 29, 2010)

*British news versus American news*​


----------



## nickel (Oct 29, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ τον Lexoplast και για το ακόλουθο βίντεο του Taylor Mali:


----------



## daeman (Nov 30, 2010)

Ιδού για τους άπιστους, οι ΑΗΠ εφηύραν και τους κομπιούτορες. 
Εδώ θαυμάστε ορολογία.


----------



## daeman (Dec 1, 2010)

Ο Χανς Ρόσλινγκ, 200 Countries, 200 Years, 4 Minutes - The Joy of Stats.




 
Μου άρεσε η ομιλία του στο TED, επειδή δεν τα βλέπουν όλοι μαύρα.


----------



## daeman (Dec 3, 2010)

Για γέλια ή για κλάματα;
Προς το παρόν γελώ· δεν θα μαυρίσω πρωινιάτικα. 

Σήμερα έμαθα ότι μετονομαστήκαμε επισήμως και διεθνώς σε *Troika-Greece*, και μάλιστα χωρίς σημαία, 
όπως έχουν όλες οι άλλες χώρες :




Αυτό το ενωτικό δηλώνει προσδιορισμό ή συνδυασμό, άραγε;
A province in the Unhappy States of Troika? 

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι μοντάζ (δεν μου φαίνεται πιθανό, γιατί έτσι φαίνεται και από τα πλάγια), φάρσα ή γκάφα των διοργανωτών (μάλλον), αλλά σ' αυτό το βίντεο παραπέμπει η επίσημη ιστοσελίδα του πρωθυπουργού.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 3, 2010)

Όχι, είναι άλλη τρόικα, στην οποία μάλιστα προεδρεύσαμε: :)

The Chairmanship (of OSCE) rotates annually, and the post of the Chairperson-in-Office is held by the foreign minister of the participating State which holds the Chairmanship. The CiO is assisted by the previous and incoming Chairperson-in-Office; *the three of them together constitute the Troika.* The origin of the institution lies with the Charter of Paris for a New Europe (1990), the Helsinki Document 1992 formally institutionalized this function.​Γουίκη, εδώ.


----------



## daeman (Dec 3, 2010)

Α, τώρα κατάλαβα, η άλλη είναι η Αποπάνω Τρόικα και τούτη η Αποκάτω (αναλόγως τη στάση που προτιμάει ο καθείς, βεβαίως). 
Ευχαριστώ, Δρ7χ. Άρα η γκάφα ήταν δική μου που δεν το έψαξα, όχι των διοργανωτών που έσπευσα να κατηγορήσω. Αυτομαστιγώνομαι, (μα όχι και πολύ· έχω ευαίσθητο δέρμα  Άσε που είναι Παρασκευή και πλησιάζει απόγευμα, κι άντε να βρεις νοσοκομείο...


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2010)

Ναι, να και η εξήγηση που δόθηκε από το Ελληνικό Υπουργείο Εξωτερικών :
«Η συγκεκριμένη τρόικα που αναγράφεται στην ταμπελίτσα δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το μηχανισμό στήριξης και τους πιστωτές της Ελλάδας. Αφορά στην τρόικα του ΟΑΣΕ, μέλος της οποίας είναι και η Ελλάδα, που την περασμένη χρονιά είχε την προεδρία του Οργανισμού. Την τρόικα συμπληρώνουν το Καζακστάν και η Λιθουανία».

Βέβαια, όταν βλέπεις τι συμβαίνει όταν ο Πάγκαλος λέει «Όλοι μαζί τα φάγαμε» ή ο διοικητής της Τράπεζας της Ελλάδος προτείνει να κοπούν για λίγο οι εκδρομές των ΚΑΠΗ και πώς διαστρεβλώνονται οι δηλώσεις τους στη συνέχεια από τα μέσα, τα παραμέσα και τα παραέξω, πρέπει να βλέπεις ταμπελάκι με ΤΡΟΪΚΑ και να αλλάζεις δρόμο.


----------



## crystal (Dec 5, 2010)

Μου το έδειξαν χθες. Δεν έχω λόγια.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 5, 2010)

Δεν αντέχεται...τι θρίλερ και αηδίες, αυτή είναι αληθινή φρίκη. Έχω κάνει κι εγώ σα γονιός τις μαλακίες μου αλλά αυτό το πράμα και η ψυχρότητα με την οποία εκτελείται, είναι ανατριχιαστικό.
Δεν κατάλαβα, τι έγκλημα υποτίθεται οτι έκανε ακριβώς το παιδί, πέρα από το ψέμα;


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 5, 2010)

Μάλλον το έγκλημά του είναι ότι είναι υιοθετημένο -- από μια βασανίστρια.

Jessica, a mom of six, sent Dr. Phil a home video so disturbing it brought his wife, Robin, and many audience members to tears. Jessica admits that she’s angry all the time and says she struggles to parent her 7-year-old adopted son, Kristoff. She says she screams at the boy, puts hot sauce in his mouth and places him in a cold shower when he acts up. Jessica says she’s tried other disciplinary methods but nothing works, and she doesn't know what to do. Do her actions constitute child abuse? Attorney and child advocate Areva Martin weighs in. Then, several irate women in the audience give Jessica a piece of their mind! Will this stressed-out mom get a wake-up call when confronted with her discipline techniques? It’s an intense _Dr. Phil_ you don’t want to miss!
http://community.drphil.com/boards/?EntryID=19536&SubCategoryID=81&CommentID=167924


----------



## Porkcastle (Dec 5, 2010)

...και όταν το παιδί αυτό αρχίσει να βασανίζει ζωάκια για να βγάλει το άχτι του (κι ενδεχομένως το γυρίσει αργότερα σε ανθρώπους), θα ψάχνουν να βρουν τι έφταιξε.
Δεν ξέρω τι με αηδιάζει περισσότερο, η ηλίθια που το βασανίζει ή οι εκπομπές αυτές που δείχνουν τέτοιους αρρωστημένους ανθρώπους για να κάνουν νούμερα και να βγάλουν φράγκα.


----------



## Costas (Dec 5, 2010)

Πώς αλλάζουν τα ήθη! Η σκηνή αυτή θα προκαλούσε μηδενική έως ελάχιστη ενόχληση πριν από μερικές δεκαετίες. Μας έχει δε γίνει τόσο δεύτερη φύση η χολλυγουντιανή δραματουργία ώστε μόλις ακούσουμε πραγματικό κλάμα _στην οθόνη_, μας φαίνεται πως ήρθε η συντέλεια του κόσμου. Οποιοδήποτε φιλμάκι μ' ένα παιδί που τρομοκρατείται και τελικά καταρρέει σε γοερά κλάματα απέναντι σε μια ανώτερη εξουσία, θα ήταν εξίσου disturbing, έστω και χωρίς καυτερές σάλτσες και κρύα ντους. (Ειδικά για το κρύο ντους, όταν πέφτει παγωμένο νερό στο κεφάλι σου δεν μπορείς να κλάψεις γοερά, αντιθέτως σου κόβεται η ανάσα.) Επίσης το όλο στήσιμο, χολλυγουντιανό αυτό, με την τηλεοπτική Ηλιαία του και την κάθαρση που προσφέρει στο αγελαίο πλήθος που φρίττει ολόγυρα σε γκροπλάν, είναι εξίσου φρικιαστικό και δρακουλιάρικο.


----------



## Costas (Dec 5, 2010)

Βίντεο: Collateral murder. http://www.collateralmurder.com/ (δε δουλεύει το toolbar) Αλληλεγγύη στη Wikileaks και στον Julian Assange.


----------



## daeman (Dec 11, 2010)

Από την τραγικωμική απονομή του βραβείου ειρήνης "Κομφούκιος" που θέσπισε άρον-άρον η κινεζική κυβέρνηση, για να μη με αφήσει να μαυρίσω, το δαιμόνιό μου θυμήθηκε παλιές, κλασικές ατάκες στάνταπ από τον Redd Foxx:




κι έναν παλιό γνωστό, τον Kwai Chang Caine:


----------



## nickel (Dec 11, 2010)

Προφανώς ο άνθρωπος μπέρδεψε το Hunt με το Culture, αν δεν το προλάβαινε θα έλεγε Cunt και Hulture, σιγά το κακό. Πιο πολλή πλάκα έχει που δεν μπορεί να πνίξει το γέλιο του. 






Να πώς τα λέει ο Κουίνιον:
Two embarrassing errors on BBC radio programmes last Monday and a misspeaking in the House of Commons the same day have led to the — possibly temporary — creation of two new slang terms.
It started at 8am, when James Naughtie, a regular presenter of the BBC Radio Four flagship breakfast magazine _Today_, was trailing what was to follow after the news. Through a slip of the tongue, he changed the surname of the Culture Secretary, Jeremy Hunt, into the C-word. He was so embarrassed that he could only splutter his way through the remainder of his script. (I’m glad to learn that in BBC circles the inane giggling sound that erupts in such cases, caused by mortification, horror and stress, is still called _*corpsing*_, a term that has been borrowed from the theatre.) A colleague, Andrew Marr, while mentioning the gaffe 90 minutes later on his own live programme, _Start The Week_, promised listeners he wouldn’t use it, then accidentally did. Nick Herbert, Labour police spokesman, made it a hat trick by saying it in Parliament later in the day when he intended to mention cuts. For a moment, it felt like an epidemic.
The _Today_ story went around the world and clips appeared on YouTube and elsewhere. A rhyming slang term appeared: _*Jeremy*_, short for _Jeremy Hunt_. The error began to be referred to as a _*naughtie*_ (one joker wrote, “Naughtie by name and naughty by nature”, a try at nominative determinism, in which people take on roles suggested by their names). Some newspapers played on his name with headlines such as “Radio 4 slips up with Naughtie word”, “Naughtie language” and “Oh, who’s been a Naughtie boy?” These strain at wit: their writers surely know James Naughtie (a Scot) says his surname as /lɒxtI/ (the first bit rhyming with _loch_) and not as “naughty”.
The main response to James Naughtie’s fluff was sympathy, not least among broadcasters, for whom verbal catastrophe is never more than a breath away. One infamous train wreck of an announcement was perpetrated by the late Jack de Manio. In 1956 a big feature about Nigeria was aired on the BBC Home Service to mark a visit by the Queen and Prince Philip. Its title was _Land of the Niger_, but he misread his script and added an extra _g_ to the last word. That one resulted in questions being asked in Parliament.​
Και για του λόγου το αληθές, από OED:
*corpse* _verb_
*2* _Actors' slang_. To confuse or ‘put out’ (an actor) in the performance of his part; to spoil (a scene or piece of acting) by some blunder. 
1873 Slang Dict., Corpse, to stick fast in the dialogue; to confuse or put out the actors by making a mistake.    1886 Cornh. Mag. Oct. 436 (Farmer) He [an actor] expressed a hope that Miss Tudor ‘wouldn't corpse his business’ over the forge-door again that evening.​


----------



## daeman (Dec 11, 2010)

nickel said:


> Προφανώς ο άνθρωπος μπέρδεψε το Hunt με το Culture, αν δεν το προλάβαινε θα έλεγε Cunt και Hulture, σιγά το κακό. Πιο πολλή πλάκα έχει που δεν μπορεί να πνίξει το γέλιο του.
> [...]


 
Όντως, και στο τέλος που βλέπει τη λύτρωση να πλησιάζει, κοντεύει να πνιγεί λέγοντας:
The news cums comes from Rorry Morris...


----------



## SBE (Dec 23, 2010)

Μια που λέγαμε για σπατάλη ενεργειας, ένα 





Αν και νομίζω ότι ο γέιτονας του πιο κάτω έκανε


----------



## daeman (Dec 25, 2010)

*Χρόνια καλά σε όλους!*​
Ένα χριστουγεννιάτικο, για όσους δεν το έχουν δει. ;)

A Christmas caper


----------



## nickel (Dec 30, 2010)

Πολύ καλή συλλογική δουλειά. Θέλω να μάθω κι εγώ να φτιάχνω τέτοια βιντεάκια όταν θα μεγαλώσω.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 9, 2011)

Το θυμήθηκα με αφορμή αυτό της SBE, αλλά μπορεί να το έχουμε ξαναβάλει, (οι φορουμοδίφες, Ζαζ και Daeman, θα ξέρουν σίγουρα! )


----------



## daeman (Jan 9, 2011)

Εξαιρετικό, Έλσα! 
Δεν το έχω ξαναδεί και όντας καφεδίφης καφεδομανής, θα το θυμόμουνα...:)


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 9, 2011)

Καταπληκτικό!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 19, 2011)

Δεν θυμάμαι αν το έχουμε ξαναβάλει, νομίζω ότι σήμερα το είδα πρώτη φορά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2011)

Είχα δει μια πιο μικρή βερσιόν, στα Κλασικά Εικονογραφημένα.


----------



## daeman (Jan 19, 2011)

Μπορεί να μην είναι πρωτότυπο, αλλά εγώ γέλασα· αν όχι ραγδαία, τουλάχιστον σποραδικά και κατά τόπους.


----------



## nickel (Jan 31, 2011)

Αφιερωμένο στον Ζαζ:


----------



## Zazula (Feb 1, 2011)

Στίβος μάχης και για κούνελους — αυτ(ι)ά είναι! 

ΥΓ Πάντως αγνοούσα ότι τα κουνέλια πηδάνε τόσο πολύ και με αυτήν την έννοια...


----------



## daeman (Feb 2, 2011)

Πασάρω εαυτόν.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## SBE (Feb 3, 2011)

Όντως, μας έχουν φλομώσει με αυτή τη διαφήμιση!


----------



## Zazula (Feb 3, 2011)

Δεν ξέρω αν θα 'πρεπε να τη λέμε όντως διαφήμιση ή μήπως διαφόβιση — αφού το μόνο που θέλει είναι να φοβίσει τον κόσμο να μην κατεβάζει ταινίες.


----------



## kapa18 (Feb 4, 2011)

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι για γέλια ή για κλάματα.. Μάλλον εντυπωσιακό θα έλεγα.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 4, 2011)

Πραγματικά εντυπωσιακό. Θα έπρεπε να το υποψιαζόμαστε, βέβαια. Όταν βλέπουμε σκηνές γυρισμένες σε πολυσύχναστους δρόμους μεγάλων πόλεων ή σε τοποθεσίες στην άλλη άκρη της γης, μάλλον στοιχίζει πολύ λιγότερο να στείλουν ένα συνεργείο να τραβήξει μόνο τα τοπία, αντί να κάνουν όλο το γύρισμα της ταινίας εκεί.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 4, 2011)

Εμένα με εντυπωσιάζουν οι ικανότητες και η εκπληκτική τεχνική που πρέπει να έχει πια ένας ηθοποιός για να παίζει αντιμέτωπος με πράσινες οθόνες.


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2011)

Αν οι σχετικές πληροφορίες δεν συνοδεύουν το βιντεοκλίπ σε κάποιο σημείο της πορείας του, είμαι βέβαιος ότι κάπου, σε κάποια γωνιά του ίντερνετ, κάνουν διαγωνισμό ποιος θα βρει την προέλευση των περισσότερων σκηνών. (Δυο-τρεις τις εντόπισα κι εγώ.)


----------



## nevergrown (Feb 8, 2011)

Mr. W 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mTLO2F_ERY


----------



## nickel (Feb 9, 2011)

Crown Prince Hapnick of Carpania (from _The Great Race_)


----------



## nickel (Feb 12, 2011)

Το σημερινό άρθρο του Μανδραβέλη («Σε απόσταση 100 μ. εκατέρωθεν των πλησιέστερων άκρων της εξωτερικής κεντρικής πύλης των νοσοκομείων άνω των 150 κλινών επιτρέπεται η μεταφορά και ίδρυση επιπλέον φαρμακείων, των οποίων ο αριθμός δεν μπορεί να υπερβαίνει τον αριθμό των ήδη λειτουργούντων κατά τη δημοσίευση του παρόντος») μού θύμισε λίγο αυτό, αν και περισσότερο βοήθησε ο daeman (ξέρει αυτός):


----------



## daeman (Feb 22, 2011)

Ξεχάσατε κάτι; Την μπάλα, ρεεεε!


----------



## somnambulist (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Zazula (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## daeman (Feb 27, 2011)

Stick Magnetic Ribbons on Your SUV - Asylum Street Spankers​


----------



## Marinos (Feb 28, 2011)

Έχω πεθάνει στο γέλιο. Προσέξτε πώς συμμετέχει η πανίδα της ερήμου:


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 8, 2011)

Έχω να προτείνω τοποθεσία για την επόμενη συνάντα της Λεξιλογίας. Αν συμφωνείτε, βρείτε ημερομηνίες για να κλείσουμε τραπέζια από νωρίς γιατί μετά δεν θα βρίσκουμε ούτε σκαμπουδάκι.


----------



## daeman (Mar 9, 2011)

Από εκείνο το σχόλιο της Leximaniac (ευχαριστώ για την πάσα, θυμήθηκα την Αρχόντισσα του Σκουπιδότοπου, τη φοβερή και τρομερή Μαριωρή Σκουπιδοσωρού (Marjory Trash Heap) του Φραγκλ Ροκ, αν και η σχέση της με τον Lord of the Dump είναι αρκετά μακρινή.


----------



## daeman (Mar 21, 2011)

Μαρτς 2020, ο ερχομός της άνοιξης. :)


----------



## daeman (Mar 24, 2011)

...
A discussion of Language - Stephen Fry & Hugh Laurie






Language is...
the first downy growth on the upper lip of a Mediterranean girl... :-\


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2011)

Από την ταινία _He's Just Not That Into You_:






— That’s not the point. I can’t text. You know, I’m not charming via text.
— Maybe you should just stop texting.
— But it’s not just texting, it’s e-mail. It’s voicemail. It’s snail mail.
— That’s regular mail.
— Whatever. None of it’s working. I had this guy leave me a voicemail at work, so I called him at home. And then he e-mailed me to my BlackBerry, and so I texted to his cell. And then he e-mailed me to my home account and the whole thing just got out of control. And I miss the days where you had one phone number and one answering machine. And that one answering machine housed one cassette tape... and that one cassette tape either had a message from the guy or it didn’t. And now you have to go around checking all these different portals... just to get rejected by seven different technologies. It’s exhausting.


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 30, 2011)

Cliché ! english version


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 31, 2011)

Eλπίζω να μην τρώτε τώρα... :s

L'Aspirine, Dany Boon


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 31, 2011)

Η καλύτερη συνομιλία όλων των εποχών. Οι συνομιλητές δεν διακόπτουν ποτέ ο ένας τον άλλον.


----------



## crystal (Mar 31, 2011)

Αυτή είναι μια παρωδία του Breathless (κάντε υπομονή, το καλό αρχίζει γύρω στο 1:10):






Αυτή *δεν* είναι παρωδία του Breathless (τουλάχιστον όχι επίτηδες):


----------



## daeman (Apr 2, 2011)

...
George Carlin. Έχει μερικά λαθάκια στους υπότιτλους, αλλά ονομάζεται "αμερικανικό όνειρο" επειδή...


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 4, 2011)

Ένα γαλλικό τραγουδάκι για όλους τους κομπιουτερόπληκτους!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 4, 2011)

Άλλο ένα...ελπίζω να μην έχει ξαναμπεί.


----------



## daeman (Apr 4, 2011)

...
Θάρρος, αδέρφια, δεν είμαστε έθνος ανάδελφο.


----------



## crystal (Apr 4, 2011)

Χαχαχα! Τέλειο!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 4, 2011)

daeman said:


> ...
> Θάρρος, αδέρφια, δεν είμαστε έθνος ανάδελφο.



Χμμμμ, απουσίες, απουσίες; 



drsiebenmal said:


> Succeeding as a Translator, step 1:


----------



## daeman (Apr 4, 2011)

Δίκιο έχεις. :blush: Δεν είμαι δα και πανόπτης.

Ωραίο βιδεάκι πάντως. Ελ Πάσο Συρραπτικόν.


----------



## daeman (Apr 5, 2011)

Αποκεί θυμήθηκα αυτόν τον σχολιασμό για τη λέξη "gay" :laugh:


----------



## oliver_twisted (Apr 13, 2011)

Αφορμή το σημερινό κουίζ του Νίκελ:

the biggest hecklers ever!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 17, 2011)

Ευτυχώς που υπάρχει κι η διαφήμιση, και βλέπουμε και κάτι πιο upbeat κι εμπνευστικό: _Free Yourself_ από τη Nike, λοιπόν.

Η ελληνική βερσιόν (60"):




 
Η γυναικεία βερσιόν (30"):




 
Η LP βερσιόν (90"):


----------



## Zazula (Apr 21, 2011)

Μιλάμε έχω ξ-ε-ρ-α-θ-ε-ί!


----------



## daeman (Apr 21, 2011)

:woot: :laugh:

That's not a pickup, that's a hiccup!


----------



## daeman (Apr 23, 2011)

...
You must use the Force. 

'Star Wars (John Williams Is The Man)' a cappella tribute medley by Moosebutter






_Close Encounters of the Droid Kind
Super Han
E.T. - The DiscoTerrestrial
Jaws: The Wookiee
Jurassic Darth
Close Encounters of the Droid Kind - Reprise_


----------



## SBE (Apr 30, 2011)

*Βασιλικοί γάμοι*

Αυτό εδώ το έχουν δει λέει 14000000000000000000 ανθρωποι σε όλο το συμπαν (περιλαμβάνει και εξωγήινους η στατιστική)





Και το making of...


----------



## daeman (Apr 30, 2011)

It does include aliens. They live among us. :blink:


----------



## daeman (May 1, 2011)

Έχει και ο υποτιτλισμός τις ευχάριστες στιγμές του. :)

The Saga Begins - Weird Al Yankovic






Οι στίχοι εδώ ή εδώ (αστροπολεμικά εμφανιζόμενοι) και οπτικοποιημένοι εδώ.


----------



## daeman (May 8, 2011)

...
Bollocks Song - Hale & Pace






Και από τον κόσμο της διαφήμισης, για ενηλίκους:


----------



## daeman (May 11, 2011)

Σήμερα το τσίμπησα, από τα παιδιά που είχαν ξεκαρδιστεί στα γέλια. Εγώ, από την άλλη, δυσκολεύτηκα πολύ να τα μιμηθώ. 

Επειδή τελευταία πολλές απεργίες κάνουν οι τραπεζοϋπάλληλοι και οι πολίτες δεν έχουν πού να καταθέσουν το περίσσευμά τους (:lol::curse::lol:), ο δήμαρχος Χαρχούδας αποφάσισε να ιδρύσει "την πιο ελβετική Χαρχουδοπριγκιπική Τράπεζα Κρίσεως που έγινε ποτέ". Σπεύσατε, λιλιπουπολίτες!

Η ιδέα (Μάθημα αποταμίευσης)
Η Πιπινέζα προσπαθεί να μάθει στον παπαγάλο για την αποταμίευση. Ως ύστατη λύση καλεί τον δήμαρχο Χαρχούδα ...να του βγάλει τον λόγο. Η αποταμίευση όμως δίνει στον Χαρχούδα μία νέα, απίστευτη ιδέα!





Η ίδρυση της Τράπεζας
Ο Χαρχούδας με τσιράκια την Πιπινέζα και τον Πρίγκιπα ιδρύει τράπεζα και καλεί τους λιλιπουπολίτες να καταθέσουν τα υπάρχοντά τους...





Η ληστεία
Ο Χαρχούδας οργανώνει σχέδιο για να ληστέψει την ...τράπεζα του, με τη βοήθεια της Πιπινέζας και του Πρίγκιπα...


----------



## Cadmian (May 19, 2011)

Για κάποιο αδιευκρίνιστο λόγο, το βιντεάκι αυτό μου έφτιαξε (μέχρι στιγμής) τη μέρα. :up:

Έχει και ωραίο τραγούδι.


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2011)

Ναι 'σαι καλά. Βοηθά, βοηθά. Πήγα να διαβάσω λεπτομέρειες στο YouTube και λέει ότι η γάτα η Fum και η κουκουβάγια (barn owl, κλαψοπούλι, πεπλόγλαυκα) η Gebra είναι ενός έτους και γνωρίζονται από ηλικία ενός μηνός. Η κουκουβάγια φεύγει μακριά και πάντα γυρίζει και κάθεται κοντά στη γάτα.


----------



## Aurelia (May 19, 2011)

Το παρακάτω δεν είναι τόσο γούτσου όσο το παραπάνω...εμένα όμως μου προκαλεί ένα αίσθημα δέους. :upz:


----------



## SBE (May 19, 2011)

Και αναρωτιέμαι αν ο αφηγητής είναι ο Τζέρεμυ Άιρονς....


----------



## daeman (May 19, 2011)

SBE said:


> Και αναρωτιέμαι αν ο αφηγητής είναι ο Τζέρεμυ Άιρονς....


 
Εκτός από τη χαρακτηριστική φωνή, ιδού.


----------



## SBE (May 19, 2011)

Κλασσικά, αν κι εγώ δεν θα τον έπαιρνα για αφηγητή επειδή είναι ψευδός. Στους Αμερικανούς αρέσει όμως νομίζουν ίσως ότι όλοι οι Άγγλοι έιναι ψευδοί. Βεβαίως με οτν Αρχιεπίσκοπο Καντουαρίας και τον αρχηγό της αντιπολίτευσης να σφυρίοζουν το Σ (ο εκπρόσωπος του Θεου ακούγεται σα φίδι, όπως είχε παρατηρήσει κάποιος), με τον κοινοβουλευτικό εκπρόσωπο των φιλελυθερων στο ευρωπαικό κοινοοβούλιο να τραυλίζει κλπκλπ, ε, τι να πουν κι αυτοί οι Αμερικανοί...


----------



## daeman (May 20, 2011)

...
Από την πάσα του Δόχτορα εκεί, το κλασικό νούμερο των Άμποτ και Κοστέλο, από την ταινία _The Naughty Nineties_.

Who's on First?


----------



## nevergrown (May 21, 2011)

Πού είναι ο Ντουντού;

Où sont passées mes pantoufles ? - de Jean Constantin


----------



## Elsa (May 23, 2011)

Για κλάματα, γοερά όμως!  
Πράσινα κοτόπουλα, μπλε λουκάνικα, φαιό μέλλον...


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 24, 2011)

Αηδίασα...
Λυπάμαι, πολύ λυπάμαι. Θυμάμαι στο ΤΕΙ να παίζει ξύλο, να παίζουν μικρές και μεγάλες διαπλοκές (δεν υπερβάλλω) των 2 μεγάλων παρατάξεων με τη Γραμματεία, τους αρχηγούς να είναι πάνω από δεκαετία στα πόστα τους, αλλά τέτοια άθλια ηλιθιότητα δεν την έχω ξαναδει. Κρίμα κρίμα κρίμα...


----------



## Aurelia (Jun 3, 2011)

Διαφημίσεις: Batelco


----------



## Marinos (Jun 11, 2011)

Manslator, ο αυτόματος διαφυλικός μεταφραστής:


----------



## daeman (Jun 11, 2011)

...
Κατευθείαν από τα εργαστήρια της Λεωφόρου του Ανέφικτου, στη Νομανσλάνδη. Με τη συνεργασία του Ινστιτούτου Μαουτζάουζεν, προϊόν κλινικά δοκιμασμένο στις εγκαταστάσεις του Ντασό και στην πράξη από τον Μπαρμπαμπλού (που όμως έχασε τις οδηγίες χρήσης, με τα γνωστά αποτελέσματα). Χρησιμοποιείται με επιτυχία σε διεθνείς συνομιλίες από τον πρόεδρο Μπαρόκο Μπάρμα. 
By appointment to her Majesty the Queen. Με ραντεβού της Αυτής Μεγ*ε*λειότητας τους Κουίν.
;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 22, 2011)

Η πλάκα με την Τσαπανίδου αρχίζει από το 5:00 περίπου.

Μα πού είναι οι καναπέδες-φέρετρα να τους λινκάρω;

Λέει ο άλλος αντμίν:
Εδώ ντε http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?16-Λεξιπλασίες-(Nonce-words)&p=109790&viewfull=1#post109790


----------



## daeman (Jun 22, 2011)

"...επειδή τα πράγματα ήταν μαύρα και η δουλειά νέκρα": "Επαγγελματικές" απαντήσεις στο "Πώς πάει η δουλειά;"

"Όταν έρθεις, θα 'ρθεις εδώ πέρα να σε κάνω μια πρόβα". 
Τι πρόβα; "Να σε πάρω τα μέτρα" θα περίμενα, ιδίως για την Πόπη.  ;)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 25, 2011)

Υπάρχει φέτα-ραπ; Και όμως υπάρχει!


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2011)

Σύμπτωμα μιας κοινωνίας που επιστρέφει στα στοιχειώδη. Back to basics. Καλημέρα.


----------



## daeman (Jul 9, 2011)

Στην αρχή δεν του φαίνεται, αλλά από το 1':40" και μετά δείχνει ότι και οι αγαναχτισμένοι έχουν χιούμορ.


----------



## daeman (Jul 13, 2011)

...
Γιατί το iPad δεν θα αντικαταστήσει την εφημερίδα...






Και άλλοι λόγοι εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Jul 18, 2011)

No comments. (Τώρα γελάω...)


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2011)

...
Για χαμένους στη μετάφραση ή και στα βάθη του προσωπικού τους διαστήματος. Καφέ!






Henrik Bjerregaard Clausen


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2011)

Κατά το Geiger counter έχουμε και Giger coffee machine.


----------



## Elsa (Aug 24, 2011)

Και για γέλια και για κλάματα, αλλά δεν μπορώ να το ενσωματώσω, δυστυχώς:

http://boingboing.net/2011/08/19/jon-stewart-on-foxs-response-to-warren-buffets-socialism.html

(Το βρήκα χτες το βράδυ στα σχόλια της τελευταίας ανάρτησης του Techie Chan)


----------



## pontios (Sep 2, 2011)

Φυσαρμόνικα στο Carnegie Hall ; 

http://www.wimp.com/harmonicacarnegie/


----------



## Cadmian (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## daeman (Sep 2, 2011)

pontios said:


> Φυσαρμόνικα στο Carnegie Hall ;
> 
> http://www.wimp.com/harmonicacarnegie/


 
Thanks, Pontios! That guy's harp is sssmoking! 
"Φυσσσάει" στη φυσαρμόνικα, φυσσσέκι πάει!  

Κι αυτοί οι δυο δεν τα πάνε άσχημα:

Flight of the Bumblebee - Yoram Cohen & Eliaz Mail


----------



## daeman (Sep 3, 2011)

...
Από τις μούφες στις μπαρούφες, στα χνάρια του ανεπανάληπτου _Το κρασάκι του Τσου_.

La Trampa (Καΐλα τράβα) - Manu Chao (ksembarkos)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 8, 2011)

Το χειρότερο (λέει) πέναλτι του κόσμου (μέχρι τώρα, τουλάχιστον)!


----------



## daeman (Sep 25, 2011)

...
Από το σημερινό χτεσινό γκουγκλοσκαρίφημα, για την 75η επέτειο από τη γέννηση του Τζιμ Χένσον, του δημιουργού του Μάπετ Σόου και άλλων διασκεδαστικών. Πέθανε νωρίς, πρόλαβε όμως να μας χαρίσει πολλές στιγμές χαράς.

Happy Birthday - Animal and Swedish Chef





 

Danny Boy - The Leprechaun Brothers (Animal, Swedish Chef & Beaker)





 

Sax and Violence - Zoot & Mahna Mahna





 

Statler & Waldorf





 

Ωδή στη Χαρά - Beaker





 

Muppet Show Theme Song - OK Go & the Muppets


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2011)

Αυτό εδώ το ετοίμαζα για το μουσικό νήμα, αλλά ας κάνει παρέα στα δικά σου. Είναι από την επιμνημόσυνη τελετή που έγινε στις 20 Μαΐου 1990, πέντε ημέρες μετά το θάνατο του Τζιμ Χένσον. Οι συνάδελφοί του μαριονετίστες τραγουδούν τραγούδια των Μάπετς που αγαπούσε ο Χένσον. Η αποθέωση τού «γέλα, παλιάτσο».


----------



## SBE (Sep 30, 2011)

Αυτόν εδώ τον κύριο που λύνει το πρόβλημα του παρκαρίσματος τον ανακάλυψα χάρη στο igNobel Ειρήνης που του απονεμήθηκε


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 3, 2011)

Μπράβο οι Φινλανδοί...


----------



## daeman (Oct 3, 2011)

Μ' αρέσει στο τέλος που γράφει: Further questions?
Sure, her digits and make it snappy! :twit:


----------



## SBE (Oct 15, 2011)

Στο 8:30 περίπου του ακόλουθου βιντεακιού διαπιστώνουμε την πολιτισμική και γλωσσική συνέχεια των Ελλήνων από τον καιρό του ΑΗΠ Μ. Αλέξανδρου. 






Φανταζομαι το σεναριoγράφο να σκέφτεται, να σκέφτεται, να ρωτάει και το διπλανό του τι να πει ρε συ ο Αλέξανδρος σε κείνη τη φάση;
Και να λέει ο άλλος Ξέρω γω, δε ρωτάμε το Λάκη τον καφετζή; Λάκη, τι λένε στην Ελλάδα όταν τους ενοχλεί κάποιος;


----------



## daeman (Oct 15, 2011)

:laugh:  :lol:

Αν σκεφτείς τι άρρωστο μπαόκι ήτανε, λίγα τους είπε. ;)


----------



## SBE (Oct 18, 2011)

Θέλω κι εγώ...





Πολύ μου άρεσαν τα υαλορολά. Και τα άλλα βεβαίως.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 19, 2011)

Από τη γαλλική σατιρική εκπομπή Les Guignols de l'info.


----------



## nickel (Oct 30, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Αυτό το είδα στο protagon.gr. Είναι η καλή εκδοχή τού παραπάνω: αφού θα το κάνουμε, ας το ευχαριστηθούμε τουλάχιστον. Μπορεί στο τέλος να μας επιβραβεύσει κάποιος με μια ταμπελίτσα που θα γράφει: «Συγχαρητήρια! Μόλις χάσατε το έξτρα λίπος σας!»

Ma Contrexpérience


----------



## daeman (Oct 30, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> [...]
> Από τη γαλλική σατιρική εκπομπή Les Guignols de l'info.


 
Out goes Darwinism, in comes DaRichWinism. :curse:

Και για μη γαλλομαθείς, το ίδιο με ελληνικούς υπότιτλους:


----------



## Zazula (Nov 9, 2011)

Η ταινία _Ελλαδιτανικός _σπάει ταμεία:





Και το νέο πολυπλατινένιο άλμπουμ:


----------



## Zazula (Nov 10, 2011)

Και η απάντηση της PASOK Music στο αποπάνω cd τής Νουδού Music:


----------



## nickel (Nov 10, 2011)

Τώρα χρειαζόμαστε μερικά τρελά καλάθια...


----------



## daeman (Nov 12, 2011)

...
Από το νήμα της κρίσης, διάβασα στη Γουικιπίντια αυτό: "Since its founding, the discussion group has produced an official journal called _Trialogue._" και με λίγο ψάξιμο, κλικ στο κλικ, λίνκι στο λίνκι, βρήκα τον Clown Prince of Denmark, τον Unmelancholy Dane Victor Borge κι ένα βιντεάκι για την πληθωριστική γλώσσα: 





 

κι ένα κατάλληλο και για εκείνο το νήμα, για τη φωνητική στίξη:


----------



## Costas (Nov 13, 2011)

Βιντεάκια (μέσω FashionOne), ούτε για γέλια ούτε για κλάματα, απλώς υποβρύχια.


----------



## daeman (Nov 20, 2011)

...
Από το blue murder που φωνάζουν με τρόμο όσοι δέχονται επίθεση, στις _ατάκες_ από το _Murder by Death_:


----------



## Zazula (Nov 30, 2011)

Αφιερωμένο σ' όσους κάνουν δίαιτα: :twit:


----------



## Zazula (Nov 30, 2011)

Για όσους γνωρίζουν τα περί Μπίμπερ κλπ:


----------



## nickel (Dec 1, 2011)

Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα.

Ξεκινάμε με μερικά πράγματα που βρήκα στο ταχυδρομείο μου, όπως τον κ. Τσίπρα σε ρόλο γουντι-αλενικού διερμηνέα


----------



## nickel (Dec 2, 2011)

Το είδα στο Protagon.gr, ιδού κατευθείαν από το ανανεωμένο YouTube:

He Said She Said: The Dinner Date


----------



## daeman (Dec 2, 2011)

...
10 things you shouldn't say on a date 







10 things you shouldn't do when you have her round for dinner 







10 embarrassing moments you hope never happen on a date 







10 reasons not to take drugs on a date


----------



## daeman (Dec 2, 2011)

...
10 drugs not to use while driving 







10 things you should not do if the police stop you


----------



## Elsa (Dec 6, 2011)

Δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να γελάσει ή να κλάψει κανείς με όσα ακούνε οι Αμερικανοί από τους σχολιαστές σε κάποια κανάλια...
Κομμουνιστικός δάκτυλος πίσω από τα Μάπετς κάνει πλύση εγκεφάλου στα μικρά αμερικανόπουλα και τους μαθαίνει -απαπαπα!- για την πάλη των τάξεων!


----------



## SBE (Dec 7, 2011)

Και βλεπεις και τι φρούτα είναι οι ομογενείς, ε;


----------



## nickel (Dec 23, 2011)

Τραύματα, τραύματα, παιδικά τραύματα...

I Gave My Kids a Terrible Present


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 26, 2011)

*Έλληνας τραγουδιστής τρώει κατακέφαλα τα ταψιά μαζί με τα λουλούδια*

Ανέβασα στο YouTube ένα βιντεάκι.


----------



## daeman (Jan 4, 2012)

...
Michael Winslow, the "Man of 10,000 Sound Effects", impersonates Jimi Hendrix using only his voice and a mic :up:







and "gremlins" a telemarketing call center employee:


----------



## Elsa (Jan 13, 2012)

Μα τι σκληραγωγημένοι τύποι είναι αυτοί; Δεν περίμεναν λιγάκι, να καλοκαιριάσει; mg:


----------



## SBE (Jan 16, 2012)

Μια διαφήμιση που μας θυμίζει με τι ασχολούνται οι πάντες τον Ιανουάριο (με γέλιο) :)


----------



## daeman (Jan 17, 2012)

...






Ακατάλληλο για υψοφοβικούς.


----------



## Themis (Jan 17, 2012)

> Ακατάλληλο για υψοφοβικούς.


- Παπαπά;
- Άπαπα.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 19, 2012)

Νέα κατηγορία: Σχόλια (σε βιντεάκια) για γέλια και για κλάματα. Αλλά θα πρέπει να πάτε στη σελίδα τού youtube για να δείτε τι εννοώ — και, ναι: Οι Έλληνες είν' αυτοί που το έκαναν πάλι το σχετικό θαύμα τους.


----------



## Aurelia (Jan 20, 2012)

Για γαλλομαθείς...Face de Bouc!


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Αυτό μπορεί να σας φτιάξει λίγο το κέφι. Καλύτερα να πάτε στο YouTube και να το βάλετε να γεμίζει την οθόνη.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 28, 2012)

Μέχρι και συγκινητικό. Ο ιδανικός τρόπος να βιώνεις την Ελλάδα --από μακριά-- και να τη νοσταλγείς.


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2012)

Εντάξει, δεν ήθελα να ομολογήσω ότι μέχρι και το σπάσιμο των πιάτων μού άρεσε...


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 7, 2012)

Έπεσα κάτω από τα γέλια, αλλά μου φαίνεται ότι τα λέει σοβαρά αυτός ο κύριος.


----------



## daeman (Feb 7, 2012)

Μα βέβαια, είναι το καναπέρετρο!


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 7, 2012)

Συγγνώμη, δεν το είχα δει το καναπέρετρο.


----------



## daeman (Feb 14, 2012)

...
One hundredth of a second - Susan Jacobson and Alex Boden


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 15, 2012)

Μια λίγο παλιότερη διαφήμιση της Orange Ισραήλ, που πολλές φορές έχω δει στο youtube με περίεργους τίτλους, όπως "γιατί οι γυναίκες και οι άντρες δεν είναι ίσοι":


----------



## oliver_twisted (Feb 21, 2012)

Priceless :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nickel (Feb 21, 2012)

Έχεις ένα κενό ενημέρωσης. Το συγκεκριμένο γυρίστηκε / κυκλοφόρησε ... το 2005. Είναι ακόμα και στην imdb:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0790688/

:)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Feb 21, 2012)

Ουπς! Ήμαρτον!


----------



## nickel (Feb 29, 2012)

Κι αυτό εδώ είναι σχεδόν ενάμιση χρόνο στο YouTube, αλλά αν δεν είστε ένας από τα τρία+ εκατομμύρια που το έχουν δει...

Το πίτμπουλ και το γατάκι







Μέρος δεύτερο, 10 μήνες αργότερα:


----------



## nickel (Mar 19, 2012)

*Tim Minchin: The three-minute song *








My people rang me up a coupla weeks ago,
(Yeah I’ve got people, and a phone, and a grasp on the passage of time)
Yeah, they rang me up, said, “Tim, will you go on Ruth Jones’ show?”
They want you to sing a song, it’ll be fine, fine, fine.

But the problem with my particular oeuvre
Is that half my songs are five minutes and over
And the wisdom here at the BBC
Is that viewers switch off if you go past three

And a lot of my songs have a bit of bad language
Which causes the viewers untold anguish
It seems their tolerance for smuttiness is reserved
For pussy puns on Are You Being Served?

And so I…

Need a song that only goes for three minutes
Without no bums nor blasphemy in it
A lovely little song specifically written
For the delicate skin of middle-class Britain

I need a song with a chorus and a verse
Without no nasty-ass cussin’ and a-cursin’
I’m a little too lewd and a little too long
I gotta find myself a three-minute song

And they said
Remember, boy, that music is like love-making:
It’s simply self-indulgent to take it past three minutes.
Remember, boy, that music is like love-making:
Everybody loves a pianist, but length must have a limit.

So you

Need a song that only goes for three minutes
Without no pornography or politics in it
You’re a little verbose and a little bit wrong
You gotta find yourself a clean-livin’, three minute song

300 beats at 100 beats a minute
With nice clean jokes and a hoedown in it.
Something for the telly that never ever fails
To appease the viewers of BBC Wales

And even in the bridge
I won’t be lyrically adventurous
Intellectually unmentionous
Or racially contentious
And I won’t make double entendres
At the expense of the Chinese
For China is a country that can bring me to my knees
For China, for China, for China, for China
For China is a cunt-ry, that will bring us to our knees.

Ooh Mr Humphries, my pussy is all wet.

Two, three, four (skin)

I need a little happy clappy country song
Nice and repetitive and not too long
Boring enough but not too boring
With a key change here to prevent me snoring

I need a song that is only three minutes
Without no buggery or blasphemy in it
Something with a pleasing rhyme and rhythm
Well, if you can’t beat ’em, get conservative with ’em

SOLO

I need a song that causes no offense
To flog more tickets to my concerts
By convincing the viewer that musical satire
Hasn’t progressed since Victor Borge
You’ve got a telly and I wanna be in it
And apparently you’ll only watch for 3 minutes
Yeah, apparently you’ll only watch for 3...


----------



## daeman (Mar 21, 2012)

...
Ο Τζιμάκος για Μπενύτο


----------



## Elsa (Apr 7, 2012)

Μικρές ιστορίες σαν την παρακάτω, εδώ τις βάζουμε;


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2012)

Λουσίλ ή Ο πιανίστας


----------



## bernardina (Apr 28, 2012)

Γιατί τι νόημα έχει να κλαις αν δεν σε βλέπουν...; Ε;


----------



## daeman (Apr 29, 2012)

...
*No Parking - Στάμος Τσάμης*


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 30, 2012)

Πολύ καλό!


----------



## Zazula (May 15, 2012)




----------



## drsiebenmal (May 17, 2012)

Φρέσκο, φρέσκο!


----------



## pidyo (May 18, 2012)

*Η σημασία της σωστής προφοράς*


----------



## daeman (May 18, 2012)

...

- How much is this?
- Depends if it's for drinking, snorting, eating or burning. (κόκα, κόκα, κοκ, κοκ)
Για το κοκό θα μιλήσουμε στο επόμενο μάθημα. Δεν είναι φτηνό πάντως, απεργούν οι κο-κο-κότες, cock-a-rollin' in the hay.

- Μα πες το κι εσύ «κόλα», κοπέλα μου, που δεν έχει ομόηχα! 
- Ε, ψιτ, κύριος! Ελληνιστί: αναψυκτικό, συγκολλητικό, χαρτί, τόκα.


----------



## pidyo (May 18, 2012)

daeman said:


> drinking, snorting, eating or burning


Θαυμάζω τη διακριτικότητά σου να περιοριστείς σ' αυτά τα γερούνδια...


----------



## daeman (May 18, 2012)

I refrain from dirty licks, pidyo; better to reserve those for the refrain guitar parts. :)


----------



## bernardina (May 19, 2012)

I just looooved the way she says _ναι! _Cookadoodledoooooo
Εσείς, καλέ μου κύριε, διαθέτετε κικιρίκου;
Αμέεεε!:devil:


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2012)

Και αυτό φρέσκο και ωραίο:


----------



## Elsa (May 21, 2012)

Τι ποιος φταίει ρε;


----------



## crystal (May 21, 2012)

Η διαφήμιση της Procter & Gamble για τις μαμάδες (ντρέπομαι που το παραδέχομαι, αλλά μ' έκανε κι έκλαψα):






Και της Volkswagen για τους μπαμπάδες:


----------



## didge (May 23, 2012)




----------



## bernardina (May 23, 2012)

Didge, έκλαψα από τα γέλια (και το πρώθησα στη στιγμή! :lol::lol:)


----------



## daeman (May 24, 2012)

didge said:


>



χε χε χε


----------



## bernardina (May 29, 2012)

Vatrogasci Traktori

*Το τρακτόρι με το βλέμμα της τίγρης! * (από το 1:40 και μετά)


----------



## bernardina (May 29, 2012)

Guitar - Peter Nalitch

Κομ του μάι Γιάγκουαρ μπέιμπε


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Vatrogasci Traktori


Τι γίνεται, τι έχουμε εδώ; Αποθέωση του κιτσαριού (από το κιτς και από τον Κίτσο) ή προετοιμασία για τον βαλκανικό νεοσοσιαλισμό;


----------



## SBE (May 29, 2012)

Νίκελ, νομίζω ότι είναι οι υποψηφιότητες για τη Γιουροβίζιον 2013.


----------



## daeman (May 29, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Vatrogasci Traktori



Έρλι έιτιζ, πρώτη φορά στο Βελιγράδι, πρώτα καφέ στο Κόνι, βόλτα κι αγνάντεμα στο Καλεμέγκνταν, και το βράδυ στο Σλάβιγια για την καλή την καρατζόρτζεβα σνίτσλα και λευκό κρασί απ' τις όχθες του Δρείνου, με το ινχάους σερβογιουνιβέρσαλ κάβερ μπαντ με τη μελαχρινή-στερνοκοκκινομάλλα γλαστραγουδίστρια να κάνει τσαχπινιές και ψόφια κέφια, πόζντραβ ιζ Μπεόγκραντα. Αυτά τις πρώτες μέρες που είχαμε ακόμα ντόλαρς. Μετά, φασόλια με λουκάνικα απ' το μπακάλικο, αν βρίσκαμε, σάλτσα αΐβαρ (πιπερομελιτζάνα) στο ψωμί και σλιβόβιτσα χύμα. Υπαρκτός βαλκανισμός.


----------



## Zazula (May 30, 2012)

*Αυτή* πρέπει να είναι η πιο κουλή διαφήμιση που σκέφτηκε ποτέ άνθρωπος!


----------



## Alexandra (May 30, 2012)

Φοβερός. Δείτε τον.

[video=youtube;60GJ0dJ1xmE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=60GJ0dJ1xmE#![/video]


----------



## bernardina (Jun 2, 2012)

Αχ ρε Ρίκι Μάρτινε, φά' τις ρε άτιμε! :lol::lol:

*Δαεμάνε, θέλω μετάφραση!!*


----------



## daeman (Jun 2, 2012)

Κάτσε πρώτα να βρω τον κολέγκα σερβοσπουδαγμένο αρχαιολόγο-δύτη, γιατί τέτοια ωραία μέρα θα 'χει πάρει τα βουνά και τα λαγκάδια με το ποδήλατο. Τα δικά μου σέρβικα είναι για τα κλάματα (και για βρισίδι).


----------



## bernardina (Jun 19, 2012)

*Εκλεκτ(ικ)ές συγγένειες*








*Αυτό το βίντεο αποτελεί απάντηση σ' αυτό εδώ*


----------



## SBE (Jun 19, 2012)

Κι άμα τους βάλεις και τον Έλληνα και τον Άγγλο σε κουστούμι και τους δώσεις μια ποδοσφαιρική ομάδα τότε γίνονται σαν τον κύριο του άλλου βίδεου (που δεν μπορώ να το βρω πρωί πρωί, ξέρετε ποιόν λέω, ντε! ).


----------



## daeman (Jun 19, 2012)

...
Δεν ξέρω αν εννοείς αυτό - που είναι δίκοπο και μάλλον άσχετο με το αρχικό που έβαλε η Μπέρνι με τον _Homo erectus imbecilius_ - όμως μου το θύμισες, SBE, και κατά σύμπτωση το ξανάβλεπα πάλι χτες το βράδυ. Good ev'nin' Brian. 

Literary Football - Monty Python 






http://www.ibras.dk/montypython/episode11.htm#4


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2012)

Η SBE εννοεί το κλασικό και αξεπέραστο με τον αντιπρόεδρο του Εδεσσαϊκού. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ud2UhW6LIs


----------



## SBE (Jun 19, 2012)

Εννοούσα αυτό με τον ποδοσφαιρικό παράγοντα ελληνικής επαρχιακής ομάδας που κάτι λέει στους ρεπόρτερ, αλλά μόνο αυτός καταλαβαίνει τι λέει.

ΥΓ Μπράβο Νικελ, με κατάλαβες!


----------



## LostVerse (Jun 20, 2012)

Αν και είναι πολιτικού περιεχομένου, θεωρώ ότι εδώ ταιριάζει καλύτερα: :clap:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lkW0elQUCg

Υ.Γ. Όλα τα λεφτά στο *1:45*. Μία εικόνα χίλιες λέξεις :devil:


----------



## SBE (Jun 22, 2012)

Διαμαρτυρίες


----------



## bernardina (Jun 23, 2012)

To βίντεο της SBE μού θύμισε αυτό εδώ (στο λιγάκι πιο άχαρο  )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 23, 2012)

Και για να ανέβει ξανά το ρέτζιστερ, η Λυρική στο Μετρό του Συντάγματος






(Συνέχεια εδώ)


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2012)

Το απόσπασμα (από τη σειρά _Walk On The Wild Side_) με τους σκαραβαίους (dung beetles) όπου ο ένας έχει κολλήσει στο μπαλάκι της κοπριάς και ο άλλος, ο Ντέιβ, σπρώχνει και σπρώχνει και δεν παίρνει χαμπάρι που του φωνάζει ο πρώτος γιατί έχει βάλει τα ακουστικά, ακούει τη μουσική του και έχει χαθεί στον κόσμο του... 

Πώς περιγράφει ο Βενέζης στη _Γαλήνη_ την πορεία ενός σκαραβαίου (μπούρμπουλα, κοπρομπούρμπουλα):
«Ελάτε να δείτε! Ένας κοπρομπούρμπουλας σπρώχνει, υπομονετικά, ένα μικρό στρογγυλό βόλο κοπριά στο θαλάμι του. Κουράζεται, σταματά, βρίσκει ένα μπόδιο, ο βόλος σκάλωσε σ' ένα λιθαράκι, ο κοπρομπούρμπουλας με υπομονή φέρνει τη μαύρη του ύπαρξη πότε απ' τη μια πότε απ' την άλλη, ο εχτρός παραμέρισε κ' η αργή πορεία αρχίζει πάλι».


----------



## pontios (Jul 7, 2012)

Back to the future: This man interviews his 12-year-old self
MEET Jeremiah McDonald. He's 32 years old. And he's 12 years old.
This extraordinary video is the result of his interview with himself, 20 years in the making.

http://www.news.com.au/technology/b...12-year-old-self/story-e6frfro0-1226418770516


----------



## LostVerse (Jul 8, 2012)

"Call Jen"
"Which Jen?"


----------



## SBE (Jul 9, 2012)

Συσκευή για τον καύσωνα





Για τους ενδιαφερόμενους, εδώ η εταιρεία και τα προιόντα διατίθενται στο Άμαζον.


----------



## SBE (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## Zazula (Jul 29, 2012)

Αυτό είπαμε το έχουμε βάλει;


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2012)

A fitting end for all grammar Nazis. (Έτσι νιώθω από τότε που μου είχες βρει την κλητική προσφώνηση χωρίς το κόμμα...)


----------



## daeman (Jul 29, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Αυτό είπαμε το έχουμε βάλει;
> [...]



Ναι, η Irini εκεί, μαζί με ignoramuses, platipi και άλλους inglourious basterds. :laugh:


----------



## Zazula (Jul 29, 2012)

A να γεια σου! :laugh:


----------



## Zazula (Aug 5, 2012)

Ο Κωστάλας δεν είναι ποτέ αρκετός:


----------



## Zazula (Aug 12, 2012)

H Λωρήν δεν μας αφήν' (ενν. άκλαυτους):


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 12, 2012)

Μ' αρέσει που έχει και αστερίσκο στον υπότιτλο, στο "κωλοδάχτυλο".


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 19, 2012)

If George Lucas Directed NBC's Olympic Coverage


----------



## Marinos (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2012)

Είναι ξεκαρδιστικό το βιντεάκι με τη δικαιολογημένη διαμαρτυρία του καπουτσίνου (πιθήκου) που νιώθει ριγμένος όταν η δική του επιβράβευση παραμένει αγγούρι την ώρα που ο διπλανός πίθηκος παίρνει σταφύλι. Διάβασα γι' αυτό στη σελίδα της Αγλαΐας Κρεμέζη στο protagon.gr.

http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2012/08/video-income-inequality-enrages-monkey/261374/


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 24, 2012)

Από τα πιο αστεία πράγματα που έχω δει τον τελευταίο καιρό. Λύθηκα στα γέλια. :)


----------



## bernardina (Aug 24, 2012)

Και ταυτόχρονα από τα πιο σοβαρά. Makes you wonder (you know --human superiority, moral values, "άνω θρώσκω" κλπ. Άμα ούτε το πιθήκι δεν αντέχει την αδικία...)


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2012)

Δεν έχουμε αναρωτηθεί γιατί το δεύτερο πιθήκι δεν διαμαρτύρεται που το πρώτο παίρνει αγγούρι. Από πού ως πού και πότε δομήθηκε σύστημα αξιολόγησης των καρπών;
:)


----------



## bernardina (Aug 24, 2012)

nickel said:


> Δεν έχουμε αναρωτηθεί γιατί το δεύτερο πιθήκι δεν διαμαρτύρεται που το πρώτο παίρνει αγγούρι. Από πού ως πού και πότε δομήθηκε σύστημα αξιολόγησης των καρπών;
> :)



Καταλάβατε γιατί οι υγιεινιστές δεν πρόκειται να με πείσουν ποτέ ότι το να τρώω μπρόκολαλάχαναμαρούλιασπανάκια και δε συμμαζεύεται _*πρέπει *_να μου φαίνεται πιο ευχάριστο από το να τρώω τούρτεςσοκολάτεςςμπακλαβάδεςπαγωτά και δε συμμαζεύεται; Βασίζεται στην ίδια αρχή της ηδονής: αγγούρι ίσον αγγούρι, σταφύλι ίσον λατρεμένα μπινελίκια.  :devil:

Ποιος δεν κατάλαβε;


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 24, 2012)

Βέβαια υπάρχει λόγος που μας αρέσουν οι τούρτες και όχι τα αγγούρια κι αυτό έχει να κάνει με την επιβίωσή μας. Περισσότερη ζάχαρη και πρωτεΐνες ίσον περισσότερη ενέργεια, σε μια εποχή που δεν είχες απόθεμα τροφίμων και μπορεί να έκανες μέρες να φας. Εξάλλου όταν το προσδόκιμό σου είναι 30 χρόνια, δεν ανησυχείς για καρδιακά, χοληστερίνες και λοιπά κακά. Δεν προλαβαίνεις να ζήσεις αρκετά για να τα πάθεις. Αν είσαι οκέι με το προσδόκιμο να είναι 30 χρόνια, τότε είναι απολύτως οκέι να τρως αποκλειστικά τούρτες. :)


----------



## bernardina (Aug 24, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Βέβαια υπάρχει λόγος που μας αρέσουν οι τούρτες και όχι τα αγγούρια κι αυτό έχει να κάνει με την επιβίωσή μας.


Όχι, παλικάρι μου. Απλώς είναι _πιο νόστιμες._ 
Ever heard of sugar-high? ;);)


----------



## daeman (Aug 24, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Όχι, παλικάρι μου. Απλώς είναι _πιο νόστιμες.  _ Ever heard of sugar-high? ;);)



Yep, ever since I got high with brown sugar at a tender age. And when I saw her too, there was no river deep enough, no mountain high enough...  Once you go brown, you never come down.  Πιο νόστιμες, λέει; Μπουκιά και συχώριο!


----------



## bernardina (Aug 24, 2012)

daeman said:


> Yep, ever since I got high with brown sugar at a tender age. And when I saw her too, there was no river deep enough, no mountain high enough...  Once you go brown, you never come down.  Πιο νόστιμες, λέει; Μπουκιά και συχώριο!



Ha! That's why I'm gonna get you mthfckn' sugahspanked, you sweet  beatjunkie, you! ;)


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 24, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Όχι, παλικάρι μου. Απλώς είναι _πιο νόστιμες._
> Ever heard of sugar-high? ;);)



Για σένα είναι πιο νόστιμες. Επειδή ήταν καλό για την επιβίωσή σου να τις βρίσκεις νόστιμες, 200,000 χρόνια πριν. Και μην πεταχτεί κανείς να πει ότι δεν υπήρχαν τούρτες πριν από 200,000 χρόνια.


----------



## daeman (Aug 24, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Ha! That's why I'm gonna get you mthfckn' sugahspanked, you sweet  beatjunkie, you! ;)


Χα! Σπάνξε με, αγά μου, ν' αγιάσω! I already have a sweet tooth for that sugah (and a bad tooth), and although I'm a 20th century boy, I'm still swinging with the cool cats. :up:


----------



## bernardina (Aug 24, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Για σένα είναι πιο νόστιμες. Επειδή ήταν καλό για την επιβίωσή σου να τις βρίσκεις νόστιμες, 200,000 χρόνια πριν. Και μην πεταχτεί κανείς να πει ότι δεν υπήρχαν τούρτες πριν από 200,000 χρόνια.



Εγώ θα περιμένω την ετυμηγορία του Panadeli :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Elsa (Aug 24, 2012)

Κι όμως
"Considering human evolution, it is in our best survival interest that we have an inherent desire for foods high in calories (that’s why they taste so good). Indeed, research shows that, like humans, other mammals enjoy tasty treats (even without the influence of the modern food industry and its propaganda). Unfortunately, for those of us in environments conducive to food addiction, this natural desire can go awry."
και 
"Since sugar is a basic form of energy in food, a sweet tooth was adaptive in ancient times, when food was limited. However, excessive sugar in the bloodstream is toxic, so our bodies also evolved to rapidly convert digested sugar in the bloodstream into fat."

Το πρόβλημα με μας σήμερα είναι ότι
"The evolution of our enzyme systems required millions of years, and throughout those millions of years purified sugar was not available. Therefore, your body simply is not programmed to handle anything more than the quantity of simple sugars present in, for example, a couple of peaches or a couple of apples. Those peaches or apples, by the way, come with their mineral supply — and loads of other nutrients — intact."


----------



## SBE (Aug 24, 2012)

Βεβαίως πολλά από αυτά παραβλέπουν τις συνήθειες. Δεν είναι όλα τα γλυκά ίσα, μερικά είναι πιο ίσα από άλλα. Και μερικά είναι τόσο άνισα που στην επιλογή μπριζόλα ή κέικ η επιλογή να είναι μπριζόλα.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 25, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω σε ποια ακριβώς εποχή της εξέλιξης αναφέρεται εκεί που λέει Since sugar is a basic form of energy in food, a sweet tooth was adaptive in ancient times, when food was limited , αλλά προσπαθώ να φανταστώ την εικόνα και αναρωτιέμαι: τι έδινε περισσότερη ενέργεια/θερμίδες στον άνθρωπο εκείνης της περιόδου --ένα κομμάτι σκέτο λίπος από το ζώο που μόλις είχε σκοτώσει ή η αντίστοιχη ποσότητα γλυκών καρπών; Πόσα μήλα, λόγου χάρη, θα έπρεπε να φάει για να ισοφαρίσει το λίπος και την πρωτεΐνη ενός ζουμερού κυνηγιού;
Επιστροφή στο σήμερα. Επειδή όλες οι ουσίες που παίρνουμε μέσω της τροφής είναι απαραίτητες, και επειδή η κατεργασμένη ζάχαρη είναι όχι μόνο περιττή αλλά και βλαβερή στην κατάχρησή της -άλλοι λένε και στην απλή χρήση της- κατά τη γνώμη μου η διαφορά βρίσκεται ανάμεσα στο τερπνό και το ωφέλιμο. Το δεύτερο μας βοηθά να επιβιώσουμε. Το πρώτο μας βοηθά να το γλεντήσουμε. Ε, με το πέρασμα του χρόνου, το παραδεισένιο μηλαράκι εξελίχθηκε σε σουφλέ σοκολάτα. Όλα τ' άλλα είναι δικαιολογίες για να απαλλαγούμε από τις ενοχές όταν καταβροχθίζουμε ένα σκασμό σουδάκια αλά κρεμ και καπάκι έναν κουβά παρφέ ανάμικτο. (Δεν φταίω εγώ, καλέ. Το sweet tooth μου που αναπτύχθηκε in ancient times, when food was limited, λες στον απέναντι που σε κοιτά και αναρωτιέται πού στην οργή χωράει ένα ταψί μίνι μπακλαβαδάκια Βηρυτού, και μένει παξιμάδι  )

SBE, δυστυχώς, στην επιλογή μπριζόλα ή κέικ, εννιάμιση φορές στις δέκα η επιλογή μου είναι κέικ.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 25, 2012)

Μιαν άλλη που άκουγε φωνές την κάψανε στην πυρά.

Τούτη εδώ έχει ξεφύγει πια. Εντελώς όμως.
Τι σόι εργολαβία είναι πάλι τούτη, Παναΐαμ;






"Can we stop the language thing now?_ Makes me feel like I'm in the *European Parliament"*_ (Κι αυτό θα ήταν κακό επειδή...; )


----------



## Zazula (Aug 25, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Άμα ούτε το πιθήκι δεν αντέχει την αδικία...


Όπως παρατήρησε κι ο Νίκελ, δεν πρόκειται για «αδικία» (αφού το άλλο την αντέχει μια χαρά, και την απολαμβάνει μάλιστα), αλλά για την αίσθηση ότι ΕΣΥ είσαι ο αδικημένος και το θύμα της υπόθεσης.


----------



## SBE (Aug 25, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Τούτη εδώ έχει ξεφύγει πια. Εντελώς όμως. Τι σόι εργολαβία είναι πάλι τούτη, Παναΐαμ;



Αυτό εδώ το είδα μέχρι το τέλος γιατί δεν γκαρίζει όπως στο άλλο. 
Στην αρχή νόμισα ότι ήταν από κανένα αμερικάνικο πρόγραμμα που διακωμωδούν τις ειδήσεις, φταίει κι έτσι που μιλάνε, αλλά τελικά δεν ήταν.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 25, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Όπως παρατήρησε κι ο Νίκελ, δεν πρόκειται για «αδικία» (αφού το άλλο την αντέχει μια χαρά, και την απολαμβάνει μάλιστα), αλλά για την αίσθηση ότι ΕΣΥ είσαι ο αδικημένος και το θύμα της υπόθεσης.



Δεν εννοούσα κάτι διαφορετικό.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 26, 2012)

Έκανα search κι αυτό δεν βρήκα να το βάλαμε, αν έκανα λάθος πάλι, σφάχτε με. My halloumia!


----------



## nickel (Aug 28, 2012)

Είναι μουσικό γιουτιουμπάκι που πήρα στο πρωινό μου ταχυδρομείο και θα ήθελα να το βάλω σε νήμα «αισιόδοξα βιντεάκια». Στην αρχή νόμιζα ότι είναι κάποια εκδήλωση για την εξασφάλιση της επόμενης δόσης. Είναι flash mob από το αρμενικό Ερεβάν, παγκόσμια πρωτεύουσα βιβλίου για το 2012. Κάποιο είδος ρεκόρ θα διεκδικεί για τη διάρκεια και το πλήθος. Το κακό είναι που στο τέλος θυμίζει Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες....


----------



## bernardina (Aug 29, 2012)

Αντικοινωνικά στοιχεία και ακροδεξιοί  Πολίτες του Βελγίου διαμαρτύρονται για την πρόωρη αποφυλάκιση της Ντιτρού.

Στο εδώλιο και οι αρχές... 
Μία δίκη που θέτει στο εδώλιο όχι μόνο τον Ντιτρού και τους συνεργούς του αλλά και ολόκληρο το αστυνομικό και δικαστικό βελγικό σύστημα... «Γιατί έπρεπε να περάσουν οκτώ χρόνια για να προσέλθει σε δίκη ο ένοχος;», είναι το ερώτημα που επικρατεί παντού... Η απάντηση δεν δίνεται επισήμως από πουθενά, ίσως όμως κρύβεται στις ελλείψεις, στα τραγικά σφάλματα... Ο Ντιτρού είχε καταδικαστεί παλαιότερα για βιασμούς ανηλίκων, *κι όμως είχε εκτίσει μόλις τα τρία από τα 13 χρόνια της ποινής του.*


----------



## bernardina (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## Earion (Aug 30, 2012)

Ωραία τα Αρμενάκια, ωραίες και οι παγκόσμιες αναφορές στο χορό τους (μέχρι και αυτό που εμείς ονομάζουμε "ποντιακά" χόρεψαν, και γιατί όχι εδώ που τα λέμε, αφού δεν είναι οι Αρμένιοι αμέτοχοι), ωραίο και το πουθενιάτικο πλήθος, αλλά δεν κατάλαβα με ποιο ειδικό τρόπο γιόρταζαν τη Γιορτή του Βιβλίου. Δεν είδα κάποιο υπαινιγμό. Ας είναι, φτάνει που έχουν ζωντάνια και χαρά της ζωής.


----------



## SBE (Aug 30, 2012)

Μπέρνι, η απάντηση σε ό,τι έχει να κάνει με την υπόθεση Ντιτρού είναι ότι το Βέλγιο μπορεί να δίνει την εντύπωση ευνομούμενης και πολιτισμένης χώρας αλλά από τα γνωστά πολιτικά προβλήματα δεν υποφέρει μόνο η κυβέρνηση (που δεν είχαν) αλλά κάθε κλάδος, μεταξύ αυτών κι η αστυνομία. Εκεί εφαρμόζεται πλήρως το δεν γνωρίζει η αριστερά τους τι ποιεί η δεξιά τους. έτσι μια πληροφορία που φτάνει στην αστυνομία και καταγράφεται κοινοποιείται μόνο στη γαλλόφωνη ή τη φλαμανδόφωνη αστυνομία, ή θάβεται κλπκλπ Αποτέλεσμα της ασυνεννοησίας, ότι ο κάθε εγκληματίας είναι ανενόχλητος. Ομοίως και στο σωφρονιστικό τους σύστημα. Αν και για την τωρινή αποφυλάκιση δε νομίζω ότι υπάρχει τίποτα περίεργο. Έστειλα την είδηση προχτές, αποφυλάκιση με πολύ περιοριστικούς όρους και επανεξέταση σε δέκα χρόνια.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 10, 2012)

Θεραπεία ημικρανίας στη Μοζαμβίκη






Διάλογος μεταξύ γιατρού - ασθενούς:

Θα ξαναπάθεις ημικρανία, ρε;
Θα ξαναπάθω.
_*ΚΑΡΠΑΟ!*_
Θα ξαναπάθεις ημικρανία, ρε;
Θα ξαναπάθω
*ΚΑΡΠΑΑΑΟΟ*
Θα ξαναπάθεις ημικρανία, ρε;
Θα ξαναπάθω
*ΖΓΚΡΑΜΠΑΝΤΑΟΟ*
Θα ξαναπάθεις ημικρανία, ρε;
ΟΧΙΙΙΙΙΙ!
Άντε, στρίβε. Γιατρεύτηκες.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 11, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει βάση η ιστορία, αλλά το βιντεάκι είναι καλοφτιαγμένο!


----------



## bernardina (Sep 12, 2012)

Δε μπορώ, θα το βάλω! και yea _πουρή_ μιχθήτω. 










Σας έχω πει από πόσες κρίσεις κατάθλιψης με έχει γλιτώσει _*αυτό το μπλογκ;*_:wub:


----------



## SBE (Sep 12, 2012)

Πάνω απ'όλα η βιρτουοζιτέ. 
Πού εμφανίζεται η κυρία να παω να της πετάξω γαρύφαλα; Και ο στιχουργός, να μας γράψει κι άλλα;


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 12, 2012)

Απ' ό,τι ξέρω, η κυρία ανήκει στο δυναμικό της Εθνικής Λυρικής Σκηνής εδώ και χρόνια.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 12, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Απ' ό,τι ξέρω, η κυρία ανήκει στο δυναμικό της Εθνικής Λυρικής Σκηνής εδώ και χρόνια.



Δυστυχώς να δεις που η κυρία θα γίνει γνωστή στο πόπολο μ' αυτή την παπαριά και κανείς δεν θα θυμάται τη σοβαρή προσφορά της. Κάποιοι άνθρωποι έχουν τάσεις αυτοκαταστροφής επειδή δεν έχουν την αίσθηση του γελοίου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 12, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Δυστυχώς να δεις που η κυρία θα γίνει γνωστή στο πόπολο μ' αυτή την παπαριά και κανείς δεν θα θυμάται τη σοβαρή προσφορά της. Κάποιοι άνθρωποι έχουν τάσεις αυτοκαταστροφής επειδή δεν έχουν την αίσθηση του γελοίου.


Και πώς αλλιώς θα κάνει επαγγελματικό αναπροσανατολισμό στους καιρούς που ζούμε; Εδώ η άλλη ξεκίνησε από διευθύντρια ορχήστρας (λέμε τώρα...).


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 15, 2012)

Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να κλάψω για την βλακεία που δέρνει τον κόσμο ή να γελάσω με το απίστευτο σκηνικό. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, είναι τουλάχιστον εντυπωσιακά απίστευτο:


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2012)

Τραγικό, άγριο, αποκαλυπτικό ήταν αυτό που είδαμε στις χτεσινές ειδήσεις:







Ευτυχώς καλύτερη τύχη είχε η μαμά με το παιδί που δεν είχε εμπεδώσει καθόλου εκείνο το... «Mind the gap».


----------



## SBE (Sep 15, 2012)

Γι'αυτό χρειάζονται τα προστατευτικά που έχουν βαλει εδώ σε όλους τους καινούργιους σταθμούς (και πρέπει να γενικευτούν)


Εγώ αν ήμουνα κλέφτης θα τον έβγαζα από εκεί και μετά θα τον λήστευα. 
Ο τύπος που κοιτάζει τις κάμερες τι κάνει σε αυτή την περίπτωση; Γιατί δεν μπορεί να σταματήσει το τρένο;


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 15, 2012)

SBE said:


> Γι'αυτό χρειάζονται τα προστατευτικά που έχουν βαλει εδώ σε όλους τους καινούργιους σταθμούς (και πρέπει να γενικευτούν)
> View attachment 3064
> 
> Εγώ αν ήμουνα κλέφτης θα τον έβγαζα από εκεί και μετά θα τον λήστευα.
> Ο τύπος που κοιτάζει τις κάμερες τι κάνει σε αυτή την περίπτωση; Γιατί δεν μπορεί να σταματήσει το τρένο;



Μάλλον έτσι σταμάτησε το τραίνο. Το είδε κάποιος στις κάμερες. Αν και κατά την γνώμη μου πρέπει να γίνει αντικατάσταση του ανθρώπου από υπολογιστή, σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση. Ένα ηλεκτρονικό μάτι μπορεί να κάνει πολύ καλύτερα αυτήν την δουλειά. Η ανάλυση ενός live feed από πρόγραμμα, για το αν έχει πέσει κάτι ή κάποιος στις γραμμές, δεν είναι καθόλου δύσκολη και, σε αντίθεση με τον άνθρωπο, ένας υπολογιστής μπορεί να ελέγχει feed από χιλιάδες κάμερες ταυτόχρονα.


----------



## SBE (Sep 15, 2012)

Εμένα μου έδωσε την εντύπωση ότι το τρένο σταμάτησε γιατί τον είδε ο οδηγός, και ως γνωστόν χρειάζεται χώρος για να σταματήσει, γι' αυτό τον πάτησε. 
Γενικά, πιο απλό από τους υπολογιστές το διαχωριστικό. Γιατί έτσι περιορίζεται κι ο κίνδυνος τραυματισμού από την πτώση.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 15, 2012)

Τότε που είπαν στις ειδήσεις για το επεισόδιο με τη μητέρα και το παιδί, έλεγαν ότι όταν ρωτήθηκε μετά γιατί έπεσε, είπε ότι νόμιζε πως ο συρμός ήταν στην δική της πλευρά της αποβάθρας και πήγε να μπει στο βαγόνι! Μου έκανε πολλή εντύπωση και συζητώντας το με φίλους, διαπίστωσα πως πράγματι κάποιοι μπερδεύονται όταν είναι ο συρμός στην απέναντι αποβάθρα (πιθανότατα, συνδυάζοντας αστιγματισμό και αφηρημάδα).
Όταν προ καιρού κάναμε μια μελέτη για λογαριασμό του ΗΣΑΠ, ο διευθύνων μας έλεγε πως στα άμεσα σχέδια ήταν τότε και η εγκατάσταση γυάλινων προστατευτικών πετασμάτων με συρόμενες πόρτες στις αποβάθρες, κατά τα πρότυπα της Jubilee line του λονδρέζικου μετρό. Τώρα με την κρίση, πάνε κι οι μελέτες (τσάμπα και τα λεφτά που πήραμε), πάνε και τα προστατευτικά. 
Κι όχι τίποτ' άλλο, σιγά-σιγά αυξάνονται κι οι απελπισμένοι που θα πέφτουν επίτηδες  

Το άλλο βίντεο, δεν το πίστευα όταν το είδα, δεν μπορώ καν να το σχολιάσω. Τελικά σώθηκε ο άνθρωπος; Είπαν πως έχασε το πόδι του...


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 15, 2012)

SBE said:


> Εμένα μου έδωσε την εντύπωση ότι το τρένο σταμάτησε γιατί τον είδε ο οδηγός, και ως γνωστόν χρειάζεται χώρος για να σταματήσει, γι' αυτό τον πάτησε.
> Γενικά, πιο απλό από τους υπολογιστές το διαχωριστικό. Γιατί έτσι περιορίζεται κι ο κίνδυνος τραυματισμού από την πτώση.



Και τα δυο χρειάζονται. Η πιθανότητα να πέσει κάτι στις γραμμές δεν εξανεμίζεται (και δεν εννοώ μόνο άνθρωπο) και αποτελεί σημαντικό κίνδυνο για τον συρμό.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 16, 2012)

για γέλια και για κλάματα...


----------



## nickel (Sep 16, 2012)

Το σχολιάσαμε εδώ (είμαστε σβέλτα παιδιά):
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?11681-vowel-φωνήεν&p=156984&viewfull=1#post156984


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 17, 2012)

φτου! παρά τρίχα....


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 27, 2012)

David Cameron Stumped By David Letterman's History Quiz:






Και το αποτέλεσμα: (BBC)


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2012)

Είπαν την κουταμαρίτσα τους στο Mega, ότι ο Κάμερον δεν ήξερε τι είναι η Magna Carta. Ας εξηγήσουμε ότι ο Εγγλέζος που δεν ξέρει τι είναι η Magna Carta είναι ή εντελώς αδιάφορο παιδί ή ενήλικος σε καταστολή. Ωστόσο, με εντυπωσίασε που ο Κάμερον δεν ήξερε τι σημαίνει το λατινικό όνομα. Έχουμε μια απόσταση από τα χρόνια του Τσόρτσιλ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 27, 2012)

nickel said:


> Είπαν την κουταμαρίτσα τους στο Mega, ότι ο Κάμερον δεν ήξερε τι είναι η Magna Carta. Ας εξηγήσουμε ότι ο Εγγλέζος που δεν ξέρει τι είναι η Magna Carta είναι ή εντελώς αδιάφορο παιδί ή ενήλικος σε καταστολή. Ωστόσο, με εντυπωσίασε που ο Κάμερον δεν ήξερε τι σημαίνει το λατινικό όνομα. Έχουμε μια απόσταση από τα χρόνια του Τσόρτσιλ.



Φταίει που δεν διδάχτηκε πολυτονικό. Ωπ, στάσου· αυτοί δεν είχαν.


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2012)

Ναι, τα είδαμε και τα δικά τους τα χαΐρια. Πόσοι Εγγλέζοι γράφουν σήμερα naïve ή résumé; :)


----------



## SBE (Sep 27, 2012)

Όπως έχει πει ο δήμαρχος του Λονδίνου και συμφοιτητής του Κάμερον: ο Κάμερον σπούδασε ΡΡΕ που είναι εύκολο, εγώ έκανα Κλασσικές Σπουδές.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 27, 2012)

Ορίστε και σχετικό κουίζ για αγγλομαθείς: Your alternative British knowledge quiz for David Cameron

(Πέτυχα 3 στα 10, στο λότο και τα 3... )


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 28, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ορίστε και σχετικό κουίζ για αγγλομαθείς: Your alternative British knowledge quiz for David Cameron
> 
> (Πέτυχα 3 στα 10, στο λότο και τα 3... )



Φσςςς! Έπιασα 8 στα 10. Δεν βρήκα μόνο το πρώτο -τι καρκίνος ερώτηση ήταν αυτή;- και το τέταρτο, αν και ομολογώ ότι έπαιξα λότο το έκτο (Aneurin Bevan).



nickel said:


> Ναι, τα είδαμε και τα δικά τους τα χαΐρια. Πόσοι Εγγλέζοι γράφουν σήμερα naïve ή résumé; :)



Και γιατί να τα γράφουν έτσι; Το δεύτερο είναι δανεικό χαρακτηριστικό από τα γαλλικά, πακέτο με την λέξη. Το πρώτο είναι άχρηστο, έτσι κι αλλιώς. Λες και η προφορά είναι τόσο ομοιογενής που τα διαλυτικά σώζουν την κατάσταση.


----------



## SBE (Sep 28, 2012)

Έλλη, σε έφαγα. Ένα λάθος, την τιμή του γάλακτος. Είναι εμφανές ότι αυτά τα φροντίζει η οικονόμος κι ο μπάτλερ μου.

Τους τόνους και τα διαλυτικα τα κρατάμε για να κάνουμε φιγούρα στους άσχετους.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 28, 2012)

Εγώ τη βρήκα την τιμή του γάλακτος (7 στα 10), αλλά γιατί μου λέει _Not bad, but you may have to turn to the Liberal Democrats for support._;


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 28, 2012)

SBE said:


> Έλλη, σε έφαγα. Ένα λάθος, την τιμή του γάλακτος.



Καλά, στην τιμή του γάλακτος έκανες λάθος; Εδώ εγώ που δεν πίνω το ξέρω. Δεν παίζει να υπάρχει κάτι πιο σταθερό σε τιμή.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 29, 2012)

Παλιό αλλά πραγματικά ξεκαρδιστικό.
*Φυσικά* από εδώ


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2012)

SBE said:


> Έλλη, σε έφαγα. Ένα λάθος, την τιμή του γάλακτος.



Για να μην αφήνουμε τους ξερόλες να τρομάζουν τους περαστικούς: Εγώ έπιασα 6 στα 10, αλλά δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα να ομολογήσω ότι απάντησα με σιγουριά μόνο τη σημασία τού _pasty_ και θα μπορούσα να έχω πιάσει 1/10. Ακόμα και το Leeds, όπου έχω πάει και έχω περάσει ωραία, δεν μπορούσα να πω με σιγουριά πού είναι. Δεν αποκλείω να πιάσατε με τύχη τις απαντήσεις που πιάσατε, αλλά, αν ισχυριστείτε ότι απαντήσατε με σιγουριά και γνώση όλες (ή τις 8 ή τις 9 από) τις ερωτήσεις, είστε τέρατα. Μένει να αποφανθούμε τι είδους τέρατα.



ΥΓ. Να πω ότι δεν ξέρω ακόμα ποιες ήταν οι σωστές και ποιες οι λάθος απαντήσεις μου. Κάτι δεν δουλεύει σωστά στα ιστοπλοϊκά μου και δεν μου βγαίνουν οι απαντήσεις, που σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να τις ψάξω μόνος μου. Δεν σκάω. Είδα μόλις ότι το Λιντς είναι (πριτς) αλλά σε μια βδομάδα θα το έχω ξεχάσει...


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Παλιό αλλά πραγματικά ξεκαρδιστικό.


Όπως εξηγεί στο YouTube, είναι από την τούρκικη ταινία _Kareteci kiz_ του 1974 — κι ας μοιάζει ο πυροβολημένος (ή μάλλον «ο πυροβολούμενος») με κάποια διαφορετική εκδοση του Ρόουαν Άτκινσον.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 29, 2012)

nickel said:


> Για να μην αφήνουμε τους ξερόλες να τρομάζουν τους περαστικούς: Εγώ έπιασα 6 στα 10, αλλά δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα να ομολογήσω ότι απάντησα με σιγουριά μόνο τη σημασία τού _pasty_ και θα μπορούσα να έχω πιάσει 1/10. Ακόμα και το Leeds, όπου έχω πάει και έχω περάσει ωραία, δεν μπορούσα να πω με σιγουριά πού είναι. Δεν αποκλείω να πιάσατε με τύχη τις απαντήσεις που πιάσατε, αλλά, αν ισχυριστείτε ότι απαντήσατε με σιγουριά και γνώση όλες (ή τις 8 ή τις 9 από) τις ερωτήσεις, είστε τέρατα. Μένει να αποφανθούμε τι είδους τέρατα.



Σιγά μωρέ. Οι ερωτήσεις δεν ήταν τόσο δύσκολες. Εγώ ομολόγησα ότι τρεις τις απάντησα στην τύχη. Τον Τζον Λοκ τον έχω μελετήσει (ομολογώ ότι μου τον έμαθε το _Lost_), οπότε αυτό δεν ήταν δυσκολάκι, η φορολογική κλίμακα των 80's ήταν ευκολάκι, οι ημερομηνίες για το τσάι και τον πρώτο πρωθυπουργό ήταν ευκολάκια, ενώ η τιμή του γάλακτος, το Λιντς και τα πιτοειδή της Κορνουάλης (νιαμ νιαμ. Κρίμα όμως που δεν φτιάχνουν μπουγάτσες) είναι γνωστά σε όποιον μένει στο νησί. Φαντάζομαι ότι για κάποιον που πήγε σχολείο στο νησί δεν θα ήταν δύσκολα ούτε τα άλλα.


----------



## SBE (Sep 29, 2012)

Εγώ είμαι τέρας γιατί με λέει έτσι η γιαγιά μου. 
Τις απαντήσεις τις έπαιξα προπό και βγήκανε, αλλά δεν ήταν το προπό του άσχετου. Για το Ληντς π.χ. θυμήθηκα ότι είναι δυτικά της Υόρκης, άρα πιο πιθανό να είναι στο Δ. Γιορκσάιρ. Τα πιτοειδή φυσικά τα ξέρουμε και τα τρώμε (το μόνο μέρος με καλό φαΐ είναι η Κορνουάλλη). Χωρίς προπό μπορεί να έπιανα τα έξι. 
Διαφωνώ ότι τις απαντήσεις ξέρουν όσοι έχουν πάει σχολείο εδώ. Και διαφωνώ από τότε που πήγα με τα (μεγάλα) παιδιά φίλων μου στο Γκλόουμπ και διαπίστωσα ότι εγώ ήξερα περισσότερα για τον Σαίξπηρ και για την ελισαβετιανή Αγγλία από αυτά. Μόνο που εγώ δεν τα έμαθα στο σχολείο αλλά από τα βιβλία που διάβαζα μικρή (είχαμε κάτι φανταστικές παιδικές εγκυκλοπαίδειες).


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 29, 2012)

Καλά κι εγώ ξέρω περισσότερα για τον Σαίξπηρ από τον μέσο Άγγλο, καθώς κυριολεκτικά έμαθα αγγλικά πάνω του, αλλά αγγλική ιστορία δεν μπορώ να ξέρω το ίδιο καλά με τον μέσο απόφοιτο ΗΒ.


----------



## SBE (Sep 30, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Καλά κι εγώ ξέρω περισσότερα για τον Σαίξπηρ από τον μέσο Άγγλο, καθώς κυριολεκτικά έμαθα αγγλικά πάνω του, αλλά αγγλική ιστορία δεν μπορώ να ξέρω το ίδιο καλά με τον μέσο απόφοιτο ΗΒ.



Προφανώς εγώ δεν κάνω παρέα με τον μέσο απόφοιτο αλλά με τον μέσο κακό μαθητή. Και εννοείται ότι δεν ξέρω τι έχουν διδαχτεί στο σχολείο, τα οποία υποψιάζομαι ότι περιέχουν και κάμποση μυθολογία και μικροανέκδοτα κλπ κλπ αλλά άμα τα ήξεραν κι αυτοί δεν θα είχαν ακροαματικότητα τα ντοκυμανταίρ του Σάιμον Σάμα. 

Αλλά εσύ είσαι λίγα χρόνια εδώ, γλύτωσες την τρέλλα των ιστορικών ντοκυμανταίρ (η Ιστορία της Βρετανίας του Σάμα ήταν προς το τέλος της τρέλλας)


----------



## mariposa (Sep 30, 2012)

Φρέσκο!


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 30, 2012)

mariposa said:


> Φρέσκο!


Είναι το ίδιο μ' αυτό;


----------



## mariposa (Sep 30, 2012)

Ουπς! Πρόλαβαν και το ανέβασαν σε άλλο νήμα!


----------



## bernardina (Oct 2, 2012)

Ουλουάχατ ουλουάχατα σαλαμαλέκουμ αχλαμπούχλα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 3, 2012)

Πώς (δεν) ψηφίζουν οι Αμερικανοί:


----------



## bernardina (Oct 7, 2012)

Ο παπάς θυμιατίζει, τραγουδά και χορεύει μπροστά από το φέρετρο το γνωστό λαϊκό άσμα "ο κυρ Θάνος πέθανε παραπονεμένος". :lol::lol:


----------



## Zazula (Oct 16, 2012)

Βέβαια, στην ηλικία μας, δεν νομίζω ν' αρκέσει ένα Βολταρέν!  Κάντμιααααααααν!!!


----------



## bernardina (Oct 22, 2012)

Τώρα και με υπότιτλους.
Ή τι εννοεί αυτός ο τύπος όταν λέει: προσπάθησα να σπάσω τον πάγο.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 28, 2012)

*Μόνον* για όποιον ξέρει τι θα πει «Ντόρα η εξερευνήτρια»!


----------



## nickel (Oct 30, 2012)

Τη διαφήμιση του αναψυκτικού με την ολοκληρωτική εκμετάλλευση της μουσικής, της δράσης και των εφέ του τζεϊμσμποντικού θαύματος θα την είδατε (κι αν όχι, εδώ είναι).

Υπάρχει κι άλλη μία επικαιρική εκμετάλλευση:

Unlock the 007 in you. You have 70 seconds!
Coke Zero challenged unsuspecting train passengers to unlock the 007 in them for their chance to win exclusive tickets for the new James Bond movie SKYFALL.
However, the exclusive tickets weren't free. People had to go the extra mile and unlock their inner 007 in less than 70 seconds to win.

Δεν θα είχαν φτιάξει ποτέ βιντεάκι με μένα. Θα είχα σταματήσει στην κόκκινη πρόκληση...


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 30, 2012)

Εγώ θα είχα σταματήσει στο "_enter your name_". Αν ήμουν τόσο περίεργος ώστε να γράψω το όνομά μου, στο "_go to platform 6_" θα είχα σταματήσει στα σίγουρα. Σιγά μην έτρεχα σαν τον ηλίθιο για ένα εισιτήριο. Αν, για κάποιον διεστραμμένο λόγο τολμούσα να το κάνω, στην γκόμενα με τα κόκκινα θα έλεγα "καλά είσαι ηλίθια;". Δεν θέλετε καν να μάθετε τι θα έλεγα σ' αυτήν με τα σκυλάκια. Στο τέλος αποκλείεται να χρησιμοποιούσαν τις σκηνές μου, γιατί τα μπινελίκια θα ακούγονταν ακόμη κι αν με είχαν κάνει mute.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 30, 2012)

Βρε μίζεροι τύποι, ήταν εκπληκτικό! Σε πιστεύουμε, Χέλε, ότι δεν θα χρησιμοποιούσαν τις δικές σου σκηνές, αλλά ευτυχώς κάποιοι άλλοι είχαν διάθεση να παίξουν το παιχνίδι και βγήκε αυτό το εκπληκτικό βιντεάκι :)


----------



## Zazula (Oct 30, 2012)

Hellegennes is not impressed by the gameplay.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 30, 2012)

Αχαχαχαχα! Είσαι κορυφή!:lol:

Εγώ πάντως είμαι πάντα δύσπιστος όσον αφορά τέτοιου είδους διαφημίσεις. Τα πλάνα είναι εξαιρετικά καλά για να είναι τυχαία και οι τύποι πιο πολύ μού μοιάζουν να υποδύονται τον ρόλο του ανυποψίαστου παρά να είναι στ' αλήθεια.


----------



## crystal (Oct 30, 2012)

Σε λίγο θα μας πεις κι ότι δεν υπάρχει ο Άι-Βασίλης!


----------



## Elsa (Nov 2, 2012)

Αν η Peta με αυτό το βιντεάκι νομίζει ότι κάνει διαφήμιση για τον βεγκανισμό... 
Είναι τόσο κιτς, τόσο γελοίο που δεν μπορώ καν να θυμώσω:


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 2, 2012)

:blink: :blink: wtf?? Ακόμα και το Φάε τη μπανάνα είναι κλάσεις ανώτερο!


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 3, 2012)

Καραγκιοζοπαίχτες. Παρεμπιπτόντως, οι βέγκαν, σύμφωνα με κάποιες μελέτες, έχουν μικρότερο προσδόκιμο ζωής.


----------



## SBE (Nov 3, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Καραγκιοζοπαίχτες. Παρεμπιπτόντως, οι βέγκαν, σύμφωνα με κάποιες μελέτες, έχουν μικρότερο προσδόκιμο ζωής.



Αυτό λέγεται επιστημονικά φυσική επιλογή. :lol:

(σεβομαι τις διατροφικές σας ιδιαιτερότητες φίλοι βέγκαν, αλλά είσαστε αφύσικοι, παραδεχτείτε το)


----------



## Elsa (Nov 3, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Καραγκιοζοπαίχτες. Παρεμπιπτόντως, οι βέγκαν, σύμφωνα με κάποιες μελέτες, έχουν μικρότερο προσδόκιμο ζωής.


Ξέρω τις μελέτες που λες, αλλά υπάρχουν κι άλλες που λένε το αντίθετο. Εξαρτάται τι συγκρίνεις: υπάρχουν βέγκαν που τρέφονται με βέγκαν junk food, καπνίζουν, πίνουν, ξενυχτάνε κλπ, και κρεοφάγοι που τρώνε ελάχιστο κρέας, γυμνάζονται, δεν καπνίζουν, είναι αδύνατοι κλπ. Ε, προφανώς οι δεύτεροι έχουν μεγαλύτερο προσδόκιμο. Αυτός είναι κι ένας από τους λόγους που είναι γελοίο το βιντεάκι. 
Πάντως, για μένα, *δεν ήταν θέμα υγείας* η απόφαση, αλλά εσωτερικής ισορροπίας σε σχέση με τις καθημερινές επιλογές μου.



SBE said:


> (σεβομαι τις διατροφικές σας ιδιαιτερότητες φίλοι βέγκαν, αλλά είσαστε αφύσικοι, παραδεχτείτε το)


Μεγάλη κουβέντα! Πάλι, θα βρεις πολλούς να υποστηρίζουν το αντίθετο επικαλούμενοι τη διατροφή των ανώτερων ανθρωποειδών κλπ κλπ. 
Αλλά και πάλι, ούτε η «φυσικότητα» είναι το ζήτημα. Άλλωστε, από όσα κάνεις σήμερα εσύ, όλοι μας, τι είναι «φυσικό»; Το ντύσιμό σου, οι μετακινήσεις, ο τρόπος και τα μέσα με τα οποία εργάζεσαι, ή μήπως ο τρόπος με τον οποίο βρίσκεις την τροφή σου; Μπαααα...


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 3, 2012)

Κι εγώ σέβομαι φυσικά την επιλογή του καθενός να τρώει ό,τι θέλει. Αρκεί βέβαια κι αυτός/ή να σέβεται τις δικές μου επιλογές και να μην προσπαθεί να με πείσει ότι ο τρόπος ζωής μου είναι κακός, ανθυγιεινός και ανήθικος ούτε να προσπαθεί να μου πασάρει παραπληροφόρηση και κατάφωρα ψέματα όπως αυτός.


----------



## SBE (Nov 3, 2012)

Το δικό μου παράπονο με τους χορτοφάγους (ούτε καν τους αυστηρούς τύπου βέγκαν) είναι ότι συχνά δίνουν την εντύπωση ότι το κάνουν όχι για λόγους υγείας/ ιδεολογίας κλπ αλλά για να τραβήξουν την προσοχή επάνω τους και να ποζάρουν με φωτοστέφανο. Δηλαδή δεν βλέπω να διαφέρουν από αυτούς που δηλώνουν ότι κάνουν μακροβιοτική διατροφή ή ότι δεν τρώνε σιτηρά (γιατί πείστηκαν ότι τους πειράζουν). Προσοχή: δεν αμφισβητώ τις πραγματικές αλλεργίες, δυσανεξίες ή προτιμήσεις. Το φωτοστέφανο αμφισβητώ. 

Και απόδειξη των περί φωτοστέφανου, μια γνωστή μου που ζει ΗΠΑ και είχε έρθει περαστική από Λονδίνο για δυο βράδια μας μάζεψε όλους τους ταλαίπωρους γνωστούς της για να πάμε έξω για φαγητό (δυο- τρεις δεν μπορούσαν, οι τυχεροί, όπως φάνηκε μετά). Είναι χορτοφάγος και επέλεξε για φαγητό εστιατόριο με πολύ καλές κριτικές για την ποιότητα των υλικών του κλπ ονόματι ΜΕΑΤ. Όταν φτάσαμε εκεί είδε το μενού και διαπίστωσε ότι δεν είχε παρά μόνο ένα σαλατοπιάτο χωρίς κρέας και άρχισε να γκρινιάζει. Εγώ σε εκείνη τη φάση άρχισα να σφυρίζω ανέμελα στον αέρα κι άφησα τους άλλους να βγάλουν το φίδι από την τρύπα. Της προτείνανε λοιπόν να αφήσουμε το ΜΕΑΤ και να πάμε στο απέναντι εστιατόριο που ήταν τούρκικο και όλο και κανένα λαδερό θα είχε. Η χορτοφάγος μας άρχισε τη γκρίνια ότι όλο σε τούρκικα εστιατόρια πάει κι όλο λαδερά τρώει, δεν έχει διάθεση. Της προτείνανε να πάμε στην παραδίπλα πιτσαρία που θα είχε μακαρονοπιάτα. Αρνήθηκε λέγοντας ότι δεν της αρέσει η συγκεκριμένη αλυσίδα. Τέλος πάντων, κάποια στιγμή καθίσαμε στο ΜΕΑΤ, όπου ήταν αγενέστατη προς τον σερβιτόρο σχετικά με το μενού, όσο τρώγαμε τα ομολογουμένως εξαιρετικά κοψίδια μας γκρίνιαζε γιατί η ίδια έτρωγε σαλάτα και γενικώς ήταν μία ευχάριστη ατ(ι)μόσφαιρα. Την επόμενη φορά που πέρασε από Λονδίνο εγώ δήλωσα ότι είχα φοβερή ημικρανία και δεν μπορούσα να ξεμυτίσω. Και ναι, ξέρω ότι τέτοια άτομα είναι προβληματικά γενικότερα, ακόμα κι όταν τρώνε κρέας, αλλά η χορτοφαγία είναι μια πολύ καλή δικαιολογία για να αισθάνονται ότι έχουν πάντα δίκιο.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 3, 2012)

Μεγάλο λάθος να βγαίνεις για φαγητό με τέτοιους ανθρώπους! 
Αλλά προφανώς, δεν είναι έτσι όλοι οι χορτοφάγοι, ρώτα και τον Νίκελ που είδε προχτές ένα σωρό από δαύτους μαζεμένους!


----------



## Marinos (Nov 3, 2012)

Καλά, η χορτοφάγος διάλεξε εστιατόριο που λεγόταν ΜΕΑΤ; Αμ έτσι εξηγείται... ;)


----------



## Elsa (Nov 3, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Καλά, η χορτοφάγος διάλεξε εστιατόριο που λεγόταν ΜΕΑΤ; Αμ έτσι εξηγείται... ;)


Προφανώς! :laugh:

Helle, κι εμένα ακόμα δε μ' αρέσει το ύφος του, όχι όμως γιατί λέει ψέματα (κατάφωρα, μάλιστα!) αλλά γιατί είναι πολύ επιθετικός. Προτιμώ τούτον εδώ:


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 3, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Προφανώς! :laugh:
> 
> Helle, κι εμένα ακόμα δε μ' αρέσει το ύφος του, όχι όμως γιατί λέει ψέματα (κατάφωρα, μάλιστα!) αλλά γιατί είναι πολύ επιθετικός. Προτιμώ τούτον εδώ:




Μια χαρά είναι αυτός ο τύπος. Ο άλλος λέει ψέματα, ηθελημένα. Μερικά από τα "ψεματάκια" του:

Ο άνθρωπος είναι φυτοφάγο ζώο. Όχι, δεν είναι· αν ήταν, δεν θα μπορούσε να χωνέψει το κρέας. Αν ταΐσεις κρέας σε φυτοφάγο, στην καλύτερη περίπτωση δεν θα το χωνέψει και στην χειρότερη θα πάθει δηλητηρίαση ή θα βοηθήσει στην ανάπτυξη νόσου (όπως των τρελών αγελάδων). Ο άνθρωπος λοιπόν είναι εκ φύσεως παμφάγο.

Λέει ότι τα φυτά δεν μπορούν να σου κάνουν κακό ενώ το κρέας προκαλεί ένα σωρό ασθένειες και εκμεταλλεύεται το γεγονός ότι άνθρωποι πεθαίνουν από καρκίνους, αλτσχάιμερ και τα λοιπά, για να κάνει προπαγάνδα. Καμμιά μελέτη ως τώρα δεν έχει βρει πραγματική σύνδεση της κατανάλωσης κρέατος με καρκίνους και λοιπές νόσους, πλην της στεφανιαίας. Κι εκεί η διαφορά μεταξύ κρεατοφάγων και φυτοφάγων είναι μικρή κι ακόμα μικρότερη μεταξύ των πρώτων και των βέγκαν* (όπου αυτός ισχυρίζεται 100% μικρότερη πιθανότητα προσβολής από τέτοιες νόσους). Φυσικά η διατροφή που περιλαμβάνει πολλά λαχανικά και φρούτα είναι πιο υγιεινή, αλλά η αλήθεια είναι ότι η συντριπτική πλειονότητα των αλλεργιών μας προκαλούνται από φυτά και καρπούς. Αλλεργίες σε κρέατα είναι πολύ σπάνιες. Ακόμα και τα κοινότατα όσπρια προκαλούν δυσπεψίες.

Ίσως όμως τα χειρότερα ψέματα τα λέει με αφορμή το 1000% ανήθικο βιντεάκι με την φάρμα και τις αγελάδες που κακοποιούνταν (από έναν ψυχοπαθή κι έναν βέγκαν -αυτόν που τραβάει το βίντεο).


* "_Further categorization of diets showed that, in comparison with regular meat eaters, mortality from ischemic heart disease was 20% lower in occasional meat eaters, 34% lower in people who ate fish but not meat, 34% lower in lactoovovegetarians, and 26% lower in vegans. There were no significant differences between vegetarians and nonvegetarians in mortality from cerebrovascular disease, stomach cancer, colorectal cancer, lung cancer, breast cancer, prostate cancer, or all other causes combined_"

Key T. J., Fraser G. E., Thorogood M., Appleby P. N., Beral V., Reeves G., Burr M. L., Chang-Claude J., Frentzel-Beyme R., Kuzma J. W., Mann J., McPherson K. Mortality in vegetarians and nonvegetarians: detailed findings from a collaborative analysis of 5 prospective studies. Am. J. Clin. Nutr., 70 (Suppl. 3): 516S-524S, 1999


----------



## SBE (Nov 3, 2012)

Το έχω ξαναπεί νομίζω. 
Απέναντι απο ένα Planet Organic εδώ στην περιοχή είναι ένα Nandos που παλιά είχε την εξής ταμπέλα απ'έξω:
Βέλος να δείχνει απέναντι στο βιολογικό σουπερμάρκετ: Eat there and live forever
Βέλος να δείχνει τον Νάντο: Eat here and die happy

Όσοι δεν πάμε από ατύχημα ή γηρατειά από κάτι άλλο θα πάμε. Κι επειδή είμαι σε ηλικία που έχουν αρχίσει να εμφανίζονται κάποια προβλήματα υγείας στον ορίζοντα, δηλώνω ότι δεν μετανιώνω καθόλου για τα κοψίδια που τσάκισα πριν είκοσι χρόνια, για τα βάζα τη Μερέντα, για τους μουσακάδες, τα παστίτσια, τα χωριάτικα λουκάνικα, τα σαλάμια κλπ. Αν μετανιώσω καθοδόν προς την τελευταία κατοικία για κάτι, δεν θα είναι για το φαγητό ή για την υγεία μου.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 3, 2012)

Καταλαβαίνεις ότι αυτό που λες είναι εντελώς άσχετο με τη χορτοφαγία, ε; Μπορείς κάλλιστα να είσαι σαβουροχορτοφάγος, και να πεθάνεις γρήγορα και ευτυχής, αν εννοείς έτσι την ευτυχία! :inno: Υπάρχουν κάθε είδους νόστιμα χορτοφαγικά junk, ειδικά εκεί που ζεις εσύ, αν αυτό είναι το εμπόδιο!  Ξαναλέω, βέγκαν (ή χορτοφάγος) *δεν* σημαίνει υγιεινιστής! :)


----------



## SBE (Nov 3, 2012)

Απαντούσα σε αυτό του Ελληγενή περί των ποσοστών παράτασης της ζωής σε χορτοφάγους και μη.


----------



## nickel (Nov 4, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Αλλά προφανώς, δεν είναι έτσι όλοι οι χορτοφάγοι, ρώτα και τον Νίκελ που είδε προχτές ένα σωρό από δαύτους μαζεμένους!


Πήγα από τους πρώτους, έμεινα πάνω από οκτώ ώρες, εμείς κλείσαμε το μαγαζί, έκανα πολύ γερή κατανάλωση, και δεν κατάφερα να καταλάβω γιατί είστε βέγκαν αφού μοιάζετε τόσο πολύ σε εμάς τους κρεοφάγους. 

Ιδεολογική συζήτηση με βέγκαν και χορτοφάγους δεν ανοίγω γιατί συμφωνώ μαζί τους — και πορεύομαι στη ζωή χωρίς να τα συζητώ ή να τα μελετώ αυτά τα πράγματα, για να μην έχω εσωτερικές συγκρούσεις και πρακτικά προβλήματα.


ΥΓ. Μου έχει μείνει τεράστια περιέργεια να γνωρίσω το quorn.


----------



## SBE (Nov 4, 2012)

Eννοείς τα προϊόντα της εταιρίας Quorn. Να σου πω εγώ γνώμη: έχουν γεύση μόνο γιατί είναι πνιγμένα στο μπαχαρικό και τη σάλτσα. Για παράδειγμα τα ιμιτασιόν φιλέτα κοτόπουλου σε σάλτσα από μόνα τους έχουν υφή σαν στήθος κοτόπουλο νερόβραστο μέχρι τελικής πτώσεως, και γεύση εντελώς ουδέτερη- για να μην πω αδιάφορη, σα να τρως γλυκό που ξέχασαν να του βάλουν ζάχαρη. Αν δεν συνοδεύεται από κάτι να του δίνει γεύση, δεν έχει γεύση. Βεβαίως στην πρόσφατη σχετικά επιστροφή μου στα θρανία ξαναδοκίμασα φαγητό αγγλικής καντίνας- καμιά φορά αναρωτιόμασταν τι μας σερβίρουν κι αν είναι κομμάτι ζώου ή φτιαγμένο στο εργαστήριο. Και ομολογώ ότι το Quorn έχει παρόμοια γεύση με το κοτόπουλο της καντίνας (άρα η απάντηση ήταν: φτιαγμένο στο εργαστήριο μας σερβίρανε). Τα ιμιτασιόν λουκάνικα είναι τρισάθλια, έχουν υφή σα λιωμένη πατάτα, αλλά περιέργως τα ιμιτασιόν χάμπουργκερ τρώγονται. Βεβαίως δεν ξέρω γιατί να θέλει κανείς που έχει απαρνηθεί τα λουκάνικα να φάει ιμιτασιόν λουκάνικα.
Πιο καλά χορτοφαγικά προϊόντα έχει η Cauldron, αλλά αυτοί χρησιμοποιούν τόφου. Οι μαριναρισμένοι κύβοι τους π.χ. είναι πάρα πολύ καλοί. Δυστυχώς, τα προϊόντα σόγιας τα έκοψα μαχαίρι για λόγους υγείας (δεν είναι κατάλληλα για όλους, φευ!). 
Τέλος, το δικό μου βραβείο ατυχέστερου ονόματος το παίρνει η αμερικανική σειρά χορτοφαγοτροφών Τοφούρκι (tofu+turkey). Εδώ την έχει ένα συγκεκριμένο σουπερμάρκετ και όποτε πάω εκεί και περνάω από το ψυγείο και το βλέπω φαντάζομαι _φουρκισμένους_. 
A, και παρεμπιπτόντως, το γιαούρτι από γάλα καρύδας (δηλαδή το σκεύασμα με εμφάνιση γιαουρτιού) που δοκίμασα πρόσφατα είναι φοβερά λιγωτικό, σα να τρως βούτυρο. Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο θα δοκιμάσω στο όνομα της περιέργειας.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 4, 2012)

nickel said:


> [...] και δεν κατάφερα να καταλάβω γιατί είστε βέγκαν [...]
> για να μην έχω εσωτερικές συγκρούσεις [...]


  (αυτό θα πει _διαβάζω ανάμεσα στις γραμμές_)

@SBE, δεν διαφωνώ καθόλου με αυτά που γράφεις, γιαυτό και μίλησα για junk food. Γενικά, δεν είμαι φαν των ιμιτασιόν, θεωρώ πώς δεν χρειάζονται. Αν έχεις πρόβλημα με τη σόγια, υπάρχει το αμυγδαλόγαλο, το γάλα βρώμης κλπ, ακόμα και γιαούρτια χωρίς σόγια υπάρχουν. Επίσης, αν λιγουρεύεσαι μερέντα, στο Συν Άλλοις (Σπόρος) βρίσκω τη Bonita που είναι και fair trade! 
Εγώ στο σπίτι παίρνω μόνο -κι όχι συχνά- το "παριζάκι" της Fry's το οποίο είναι ανατριχιαστικά παρόμοιο με το κανονικό και κάτι τυράκια σε φέτες της -ελληνικής εταιρίας- Βιοτρός για να κάνουν τα παιδιά τοστάκια όταν θέλουν. Επίσης, παίρνω βέγκαν μαργαρίνη κι αυτό γιατί δεν έχει λακτόζη (ούτε υδρογονωμένα λιπαρά) που έχει το Βιτάμ. Πάντως, όταν έτρωγα κρέας, προτιμούσα να το τρώω μαγειρεμένο με αρκετά μπαχαρικά, δεν μου άρεσε σκέτο, οπότε δεν μου κάνει εντύπωση που και τα ιμιτασιόν έχουν πολλά. Η γνώμη μου είναι πως ο "καλός χορτοφάγος" :inno: πρέπει να στηρίζει τη διατροφή του στα όσπρια, τα λαχανικά, τα φρούτα και τα δημητριακά. Η ελληνική κουζίνα έχει ένα σωρό νόστιμες χορτοφαγικές συνταγές, και για να μη βαριόμαστε, οι εθνικές κουζίνες της Ινδίας και της Κίνας προσθέτουν αυτό το κατιτίς διαφορετικό. Οι _Λεξυνταγές_ που είχα ανεβάσει για τα γενέθλια της Λέξι, έχουν πολλές ιδέες χορτοφαγικών πιάτων. Υπάρχει ακόμα ένα τευχάκι στα ελληνικά, με τις συνταγές που μαγειρέψαμε στο τρίμηνο εργαστήριο βέγκαν κουζίνας της κολεκτίβας Νέα Γουινέα. 
Όλη αυτή η βιομηχανία των βέγκαν υποκατάστατων, δημιουργεί τη λανθασμένη αίσθηση ότι γενικά, η βέγκαν διατροφή είναι αφύσικη σε σχέση με την "άλλη". Αναρωτιέμαι τι είναι "φυσικό" μέσα σε ένα τυπικό σουπερμάρκετ πέρα από το τμήμα των φρουτολαχανικών. 
Ελληγενή, θα ήθελες να είναι εξαίρεση η κακομεταχείριση των ζώων της βιομηχανικής κτηνοτροφίας. Κι εγώ το ίδιο, αλλά δυστυχώς είναι κανόνας, δομικό στοιχείο της, ακόμα και χωρίς σαδιστές εργάτες. Δεν θα παραθέσω λίνκια, είναι δεκάδες.


----------



## Porkcastle (Nov 4, 2012)

Νίκελ, μια που ρώτησες για το quorn: Προσωπικά το λατρεύω. Έχω δοκιμάσει πολλά και διάφορα veggie προϊόντα και, για μένα, αυτό έχει την πιο ωραία γεύση. Δυστυχώς, εδώ το φέρνει μόνο ένα μικρό μαγαζί με αγγλικά προϊόντα και στην τριπλάσια τιμή οπότε, κάθε φορά που το βρίσκω αλλού, φροντίζω να προμηθεύομαι. Περισσότερο μου άρεσε το veggie σνίτσελ/φιλέτο του, τα κομμάτια (μεγέθους τηγανιάς ή λίγο μικρότερα) και η σάλτσα μπολονέζ -αν και γενικά δεν μου αρέσουν τα μαριναρισμένα προϊόντα για χορτοφάγους ακριβώς γιατί χάνεται η αυθεντική γεύση τους (εγώ βρίσκω πως έχουν και παραέχουν) και, στην τελική, αν ήθελα να φάω κρέας θα έτρωγα κρέας και όχι κάτι με γεύση κρέατος. Δεν θέλω να φάω κρέας.
Αυτό που ανακάλυψα όμως σχετικά πρόσφατα και ξετρελάθηκα είναι το ινδονησιακό tempeh. Παρότι φτιάχνεται κι αυτό από φασόλια σόγιας όπως το τόφου, έχει τελείως διαφορετική γεύση διότι παρασκευάζεται με διαφορετική διαδικασία (το τόφου δεν με συγκινεί καθόλου, btw). Είναι σαν κορμός με γεύση από καρύδια, καμεμπέρ, μανιτάρια, χωριάτικο ψωμί και υφή χοιρινής μπριζόλας, ενδείκνυται για ασιατικά stir fry και burgers και είναι πολύ νόστιμο, βρίσκω. Αν το πετύχεις σε ασιατικό σουπερμάρκετ, δοκίμασέ το οπωσδήποτε (να είναι φρέσκο όμως, πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να είναι φρέσκο).


----------



## Zazula (Nov 15, 2012)

Ο Ζάζουλας, με τη γνωστή του ισοπεδωτική προφορά, ταξιδεύει Αγγλία — κι ο Νίκελ προσπαθεί απεγνωσμένα (και επί ματαίω) να του μάθει τις διάφορες προφορές των ντ...


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 15, 2012)

Αυτό δεν είναι "διάφορες προφορές", είναι απλώς RP.

_Το σπασικλάκι της γειτονιάς σας_.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 15, 2012)

Σπασικλάκι, απλώς δεν έπιασες τ' αστείο. ;)


----------



## SBE (Nov 25, 2012)

Σήμερα Κυριακή, υπάρχει χρόνος για χουζούρεμα, οπότε ξεκινήστε με το ακόλουθο βιντεάκι και ακολουθήστε το. Είτε διαλέξετε στο τέλος το ένα είτε το άλλο, θα σας βγάλει σε νέο κλιπακι και εκεί ξεκινάει το παιχνίδι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 25, 2012)

Το έχουν ξανακάνει. Πολύ καλό. Για όποιον αναρωτιέται, η παλιότερη χρονολογία μάς πάει στο Big Bang ενώ η τελευταία μάς πάει στο Big Crunch.


----------



## nickel (Nov 25, 2012)

Δεν έχουν τελειωμό. Μέχρι στιγμής, το έτος 0 είναι το καλύτερο!


----------



## daeman (Dec 1, 2012)

..
The Chubbchubbs!






Το 'χει ποστάρει ο Usual Suspect εκεί, αλλά ευκαιρίας μπερνιδοθείσης...


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2012)

Ο Άντονι Χόπκινς στο ρόλο του Άλφρεντ Χίτσκοκ: εδώ συστήνει να κλείνουμε το κινητό μας μέσα στην αίθουσα του κινηματογράφου.


----------



## SBE (Dec 16, 2012)

Ένα φιλμάκι σχετικά με τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζει όποιος μπλέκεται με τη βιομηχανία της γέννας. Περιλαμβάνει την περίπτωση που το Ευρωπαϊκό Δικαστήριο αναγνώρισε το δικαίωμα της εγκύου να επιλέξει το χώρο που θα γεννήσει (ναι, κι εγώ νόμιζα ότι αυτό είναι αυτονόητο, αλλά στην Ουγγαρία, που αφορούσε η απόφαση, η μόνη νόμιμη επιλογή είναι το νοσοκομείο). Και περιλαμβάνει αναφορές σε κάποια ζητήματα που αν δεν τα είχα ακούσει από γνωστές μου στην Ελλάδα και στην Αγγλία θα νόμιζα ότι είναι υπερβολές, όπως π.χ. το να σε απειλούν ότι θα φωνάξουν τις κοινωνικές υπηρεσίες και θα σου πάρουν το παιδί (συνέβη σε γνωστή μου στο Λονδίνο) ή να σου δίνουν παραπλανητική πληροφόρηση (Ελλάδα). 






mod's note: προέκυψε νήμα εκεί.


----------



## nickel (Dec 21, 2012)

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/new...rehensible-reply/story-e6frg6n6-1226541628222

Οι ιστορικές στιγμές πρέπει να καταγράφονται κι εδώ.






“If you could make a new law, what would it be and explain why.”

“I think that any leys [_ley_ is Spanish for _law_] there are in Constitution or in life, are already made. I think that we should have, uh, a straight way to go in our similar, or, eh, in our lives as is this. For example, I'm a surfer, and I think that the best wave that I can take is the wave that I wait for it. So please do our only, eh, law that we can do. Thank you. Vegas!"


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 21, 2012)

Και γιατί ακριβώς έβαψε τα πανέμορφα ξανθά μαλλιά της; :inno::devil:


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 21, 2012)

Οι ερωτήσεις στους διαγωνισμούς ομορφιάς υπάρχουν μόνο για να επιβεβαιώσουν την εντύπωσή μας ότι οι όμορφες γυναίκες είναι χαζές και να μας καθησυχάσουν ότι όμορφος κι έξυπνος δεν γίνεται. Γι' αυτό οι ερωτήσεις είναι παγίδες ή απλά εξαιρετικά δύσκολες. Γιατί μην μου πει κανείς ότι έχει έξυπνη απάντηση σ' αυτήν την ερώτηση, χωρίς να την ξέρει από πριν. Το πολύ-πολύ οι περισσότεροι να πετούσαμε καμμιά κλισεδιά για κοινωνικές ανισότητες και φτωχούς.


----------



## nickel (Dec 21, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Γιατί μην μου πει κανείς ότι έχει έξυπνη απάντηση σ' αυτήν την ερώτηση, χωρίς να την ξέρει από πριν.


Μα η κακομοίρα (τρόπος του λέγειν) ξεκινά σωστά (επίσης τρόπος του λέγειν) την απάντηση, με αυτό που (πιθανότατα) της έχουν πει να πει: Ό,τι νόμους έπρεπε να φτιάξουμε, τους έχουμε φτιάξει. Έπειτα αρχίζει να ρετάρει και να σερφάρει.

Επίσης: Δεν ξέρω πολλούς που πιστεύουν ότι οι όμορφες είναι χαζές. Αλλά μπορεί και να μην το έχουν προσέξει. :)

(Μήπως, εκτός από φατσούλα, πρέπει να βάλω και disclaimer; )


----------



## SBE (Dec 22, 2012)

Επιπλέον, Έλλη, κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι τους δίνουν λίστα με όλες τις ερωτήσεις από πριν.
Το ζητούμενο δεν είναι να πει η διαγωνιζόμενη κάτι Ελληγένειο, αλλά να δείξει ότι μπορεί να δώσει μια απάντηση οργανωμένη κι αιτιολογημένη. 

YΓ Δόχτορα, την έψαξα με το όνομά της (Irene Esser) και δεν βλέπω να υπήρξε ποτέ ξανθιά. Κλασσικό μελαχρινάκι που ποτίζει φαρμάκι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 22, 2012)

Την ξέρουν ή όχι την ερώτηση, δεν βλέπω τι δουλειά έχει σε διαγωνισμό ομορφιάς. Ανέκαθεν το έκαναν αυτό και ο μόνος λόγος που καταλαβαίνω είναι αυτός που είπα.

Κάτι ελληγέννειο αποκλείεται να πει. Δεν υπάρχουν τόσο έξυπνες γυναίκες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 22, 2012)

SBE said:


> YΓ Δόχτορα, την έψαξα με το όνομά της (Irene Esser) και δεν βλέπω να υπήρξε ποτέ ξανθιά. Κλασσικό μελαχρινάκι που ποτίζει φαρμάκι.


Με απογοητεύεις.:) Πόσες φατσούλες έπρεπε να προσθέσω, δηλαδή; ;)


----------



## SBE (Dec 22, 2012)

Πολλές, γιατί εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω από ανέκδοτα με ξανθιές. 
Άσε που τα σχετικά ανέκδοτα είναι αμερικανόφερτα, από τελείως άλλη κουλτούρα δηλαδή, και πριν εμφανιστούν τα ίδια ακριβώς κυκλοφορούσαν για τις JAP (jewish-american princess). 

Έλλη, οι ερωτήσεις στους διαγωνισμούς υπάρχουν για να μην φαίνεται ότι είναι οι διαγωνιζόμενες σαν εμπόρευμα στο κρεοπωλείο. Δημιουργείται η ψευδαίσθηση ότι διαγωνίζονται και στο ταλέντο τους (χορός κλπ) και στην εξυπνάδα. Και βέβαια λίγη προσωπικότητα παίζει ρόλο, γιατί δεν πα να έχει η άλλη τέλειες αναλογίες, καταπληκτικό πρόσωπο, δέρμα σα ροδάκινο κλπ, άμα δε σου γεμίζει το μάτι, δεν σου γεμίζει το μάτι. Αλλά δεν είναι μόνο αυτό. Ο διαγωνισμός για τη Μις Υφήλιο π.χ. δεν γίνεται μόνο για να χαρούν μερικές διαγωνιζόμενες, να χαζέψει ο τηλεθεατής και να βγει χρήμα από διαφημίσεις. Η νικήτρια ανήκει στην διοργανώτρια εταιρία για ένα χρόνο και συμμετέχει σε διάφορες εκδηλώσεις, που σε κάποιες χώρες έχουν μεγάλη σημασία. Δε γίνεται να είναι τελείως βλίτο ή να έχει γίνει ρεζίλι. 

Πάντως, το κλιπάκι δείχνει και κάτι άλλο σημαντικότατο: ότι άμα δεν είσαι σίγουρος για τα αγγλικά σου και έχεις διερμηνέα διαθέσιμο, καλό είναι να τον χρησιμοποιήσεις.


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2012)

Καλά τα λες, SBE. Νόμιζα ότι επιβάλλεται να μιλάς καλά αγγλικά, αλλά έκανα λάθος. Έχει ενδιαφέρον να δει κανείς και τις πέντε φιναλίστ. Και, αν θέλετε να μάθετε και ποια πήρε τον τίτλο της Miss Universe, εδώ:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olivia_Culpo
ή εδώ:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miss_Universe


----------



## daeman (Dec 22, 2012)

Earion said:


> Για την καμπάνια των Γιατρών Χωρίς Σύνορα: έχουν φτιάξει κι ένα συγκινητικό βιντεάκι.



Συγκινητικό, ναι, όμως άλλο να μιλάει ελληνικά ο Άγγελος Αντωνόπουλος (αξούριστος μεν, σιτεμένος δε, ο συν/χης Βαρτάνης) 
κι άλλο να τα μιλάει ο Χαβιέρ Μπαρδέμ (με το μπαρδόμ*, κορίτσια, ο Μπάρκουλης ο Χαβιέρ! ;)):






* Ακόμα κι εγώ σαρδάμ έκανα, μπαρδεμεύτηκα. 
Μια που, όπως φαίνεται, είναι του Χιώτη σήμερα, εσύ 'σαι η αιτία που υποφέρουν, γιατί δεν τις κοιτάς τις δυστυχείς, γιατί τις κάνεις να πονούν, να υποφέρουν τόσο, πρόσεχε γιατί μπορεί να παλαβώσουν, δεν τ' αντέχουν μ' άλλες να γυρνάς...


----------



## SBE (Dec 23, 2012)

Δεν μιλάω εκ μέρους κάθε γυναίκας, αλλά ο Μπαρδέμ δεν είναι ακριβώς ομορφάντρας (αν και τώρα που τον ανέλαβε το Χόλιγουντ έχει βελτιωθεί).


----------



## bernardina (Dec 23, 2012)

SBE said:


> Δεν μιλάω εκ μέρους κάθε γυναίκας, αλλά ο Μπαρδέμ δεν είναι ακριβώς ομορφάντρας (αν και τώρα που τον ανέλαβε το Χόλιγουντ έχει βελτιωθεί).


Ευτυχώς που δεν σ' αρέσει, γιατί δεν φτάνει για όλες μας. :twit:


----------



## pontios (Dec 24, 2012)

Μα, είναι δυνατόν; .. και όμως ......... an elephant painting an elephant!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=He7Ge7Sogrk

Καλά Χριστούγεννα και καλές γιορτές!


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 25, 2012)

pontios said:


> Μα, είναι δυνατόν; .. και όμως ......... an elephant painting an elephant!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=He7Ge7Sogrk
> 
> Καλά Χριστούγεννα και καλές γιορτές!



Μακάρι να ζωγράφιζα κι εγώ το ίδιο καλά.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 25, 2012)

O προεδρικός σκύλος κλέβει την παράσταση!

[video=youtube;w_EvsLCqoWs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=w_EvsLCqoWs#![/video]


----------



## nickel (Dec 25, 2012)

pontios said:


> Μα, είναι δυνατόν; .. και όμως ......... an elephant painting an elephant!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=He7Ge7Sogrk


Καλημέρα σας, καλά Χριστούγεννα. Λεπτομέρειες για τους προβοσκιδωτούς ζωγράφους, στο snopes.com.
Εκεί πηγαίνω πάντα για να είμαι βέβαιος αν κάτι είναι ψεύτικο ή αληθινό. Μια φορά δεν πήγα (πρόσφατα, με τον αετό που σηκώνει το παιδάκι) και την πάτησα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 26, 2012)

Γέλασα πολύ με τη φετινή επιλογή αθλητικών απροόπτων που μετέδωσε το Mega. Και η μουσική που το συνόδευε βοήθησε πολύ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 26, 2012)

daeman said:


> ...κι άλλο να τα μιλάει ο Χαβιέρ Μπαρδέμ (με το μπαρδόμ*,...


Γκιατί καλέ; Σαν Γκύπριος τα λέει! :twit:

Τα αθλητικά παθήματα, δεν ξέρω γιατί, αλλά δεν τα βρίσκω αστεία. Γενικά ποτέ μου δεν μπόρεσα να δω σαν αστείο το πάθημα κάποιου άλλου. Η κοπελίτσα που σκιζόταν για μήνες στην προπόνηση για να φάει τσουλήθρα στον πάγο τελικά και να πρέπει να συνεχίσει και τη χορογραφία της χαμογελαστή, δεν νομίζω να το βρήκε αστείο. Σόρρι που γίνομαι σπαστικά... :s


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 26, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Τα αθλητικά παθήματα, δεν ξέρω γιατί, αλλά δεν τα βρίσκω αστεία. Γενικά ποτέ μου δεν μπόρεσα να δω σαν αστείο το πάθημα κάποιου άλλου. Η κοπελίτσα που σκιζόταν για μήνες στην προπόνηση για να φάει τσουλήθρα στον πάγο τελικά και να πρέπει να συνεχίσει και τη χορογραφία της χαμογελαστή, δεν νομίζω να το βρήκε αστείο. Σόρρι που γίνομαι σπαστικά... :s


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Και ομολογώ ότι δεν μ' αρέσει να βλέπω καλλιτεχνικό πατινάζ, επειδή αγχώνομαι.


----------



## nickel (Dec 26, 2012)

Την ώρα που παρακολουθείς το αγχωτικό θέαμα, θέλεις όχι μόνο να μην πέσει ο καλλιτέχνης, αλλά να μην κάνει ούτε το παραμικρό λάθος. Για το μοίρασμα του άγχους και για την τέλεια εκτέλεση το παρακολουθείς το θέαμα. 

Όταν όμως έρθει το πλήρωμα του χρόνου και το συμπίλημα των μπαγιάτικων κωμικών σκηνών, όπου ξέρεις ότι ακόμα κι ο αθλητής ή ο καλλιτέχνης το έχει ξεχάσει ή το παρακολουθεί και γελάει κι ο ίδιος (γιατί δεν θα ήμασταν υγιείς άνθρωποι αν δεν μπορούσαμε να γελάσουμε με τις τούμπες του παρελθόντος μας), τότε μπορώ να παρακολουθήσω κι εγώ την τούμπα και να γελάσω απενοχοποιημένος. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν γελάω τόσο με τις τούμπες, όπως αλήθεια είναι και ότι (το ομολογώ πρώτη φορά εδώ απόψε) έχω σταθεί έξω από τον σταθμό του Χόλμπορν στο χιονισμένο Λονδίνο να παρακολουθήσω τις τούμπες που κατά κανόνα έπαιρναν οι περαστικοί στη διαγωνίως απέναντι γωνιά, όπου προφανώς είχε παγώσει ο πάγος. Το είπα...


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 27, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Και ομολογώ ότι δεν μ' αρέσει να βλέπω καλλιτεχνικό πατινάζ, επειδή αγχώνομαι.




Βάλτε με κι εμένα στους ανώμαλους που δεν βρίσκουν τίποτα αστείο στα ατυχήματα, όσο γελοία μουσική κι αν παίζει από πίσω. Θέλω να πω, αν κάποιος πέσει μπροστά μου, χωρίς να πάθει τίποτα, θα γελάσω μάλλον. Αυτό όμως είναι πολύ διαφορετικό πράγμα.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 27, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Και ομολογώ ότι δεν μ' αρέσει να βλέπω καλλιτεχνικό πατινάζ, επειδή αγχώνομαι.



Εδώ εγώ αγχώνομαι στο θέατρο επειδή αγωνιώ μήπως χάσει ο ηθοποιός τις ατάκες του (μου συνέβη μια δυο φορές και μου άφησε *τράβμα  ). Στο πατινάζ παθαίνω κλακάζ! :laugh:


----------



## SBE (Dec 27, 2012)

Πολύ ευαίσθητοι όλοι, επομένως. Όμως για σκεφτείτε το εξής: στις ανασκοπήσεις αυτού του είδους συνήθως δείχνουν αυτά που ο αθλητής δεν έπαθε σοβαρό τραυματισμό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 27, 2012)

SBE said:


> Πολύ ευαίσθητοι όλοι, επομένως. Όμως για σκεφτείτε το εξής: στις ανασκοπήσεις αυτού του είδους συνήθως δείχνουν αυτά που ο αθλητής δεν έπαθε σοβαρό τραυματισμό.



Ναι, γιατί αλλιώς δεν θα ήταν πολιτικώς ορθό. Βέβαια το "δεν έπαθε σοβαρό τραυματισμό" δεν φαίνεται άμεσα, γιατί π.χ. δείχνουν πολλές φορές χτυπήματα στα γεννητικά όργανα, που σε πολλούς μπορεί να φαίνεται αστεία η αντίδραση, μπορεί όμως να οδηγήσει μέχρι και σε θάνατο (σημείωση: το έγραφα αυτό χωρίς να έχω δει το βίντεο, που είδα αμέσως μετά και... ω! Τι έκπληξη! Υπήρχε τέτοιο στιγμιότυπο -γύρω στο 2:10). Εξάλλου εξαρτάται και τι εννοείς "σοβαρό τραυματισμό", γιατί εγώ π.χ. σπασμένα χέρια και πόδια τα θεωρώ σοβαρούς τραυματισμούς και προσωπικά θα ντρεπόμουν πολύ, στην θέση κάποιων εκ των αθλητών, βλέποντας το στιγμιότυπο να αναπαράγεται στην τηλεόραση. Κάποια είναι πολύ λάιτ, άλλα όμως είναι πιο ντροπιαστικά.


----------



## SBE (Dec 27, 2012)

Νομίζεις ότι οι αθλητές δεν εχουν σπασει χέρια και πόδια πολλές φορές;


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 27, 2012)

Φυσικά, συνέχεια παθαίνουν ατυχήματα. Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί είναι αστείο.


----------



## LostVerse (Dec 28, 2012)

στον αντίποδα του παραπάνω: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3L2_Z2V2tg

:)


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 28, 2012)

Χα, χα, όλα τα λεφτά οι αστυνομικοί στο δεύτερο λεπτό.:lol::lol:


----------



## LostVerse (Dec 28, 2012)

εμένα μου άρεσε η φάση στο 5:21. Είναι το ακριβώς αντίθετο της φάσης στο 1:01 του άλλου βίντεο, για την ακρίβεια, βλέποντάς την θυμήθηκα κι αυτό και το πόσταρα. Μακάρι να είχα απλά το ένα δέκατο της τύχης του (αν κι εντάξει, δεν είναι μόνο τύχη)... :\


----------



## pidyo (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## Elsa (Dec 29, 2012)

Συγγνώμη, αλλά μου φαίνεται κομματάκι άρρωστο αυτό το βίντεο, και δεν πιστεύω ότι φταίει που είμαι χορτοφάγος...


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 29, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Συγγνώμη, αλλά μου φαίνεται κομματάκι άρρωστο αυτό το βίντεο, και δεν πιστεύω ότι φταίει που είμαι χορτοφάγος...



Εγώ πιστεύω ότι έχει λίγο να κάνει μ' αυτό. Μαύρο χιούμορ είναι, υπάρχει διαφορά ανάμεσα σ' αυτό και στο άρρωστο. That is... μέχρι να διαβάσεις πώς γυρίστηκε. Εκεί, κι εγώ, που είμαι φανατικός κρεατοφάγος, ένιωσα έντονη την αρρώστια. Ειδικά όσον αφορά το τελευταίο κομμάτι της περιγραφής. Διαβάστε υπ' ευθύνη σας.


----------



## SBE (Dec 29, 2012)

Εγώ το είδα και επειδή ούτως ή άλλως δεν τρώω ψάρια και επειδή είναι και η μουσική μελαγχολική, με έκανε να σκέφτομαι ότι καλά κάνω και δεν τρώω ψάρια. 
Έλλη, τα ψάρια τα καθαρίζουν γι' αυτόν ακριβώς το λόγο. Ο τύπος θα μπορούσε να το είχε αγοράσει καθαρισμένο, θα φαινόταν και πιο ρεαλιστικό.


----------



## pidyo (Dec 29, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Συγγνώμη, αλλά μου φαίνεται κομματάκι άρρωστο αυτό το βίντεο, και δεν πιστεύω ότι φταίει που είμαι χορτοφάγος...



Δεν το έβαλα ως αστείο, το έβαλα ως εξαιρετική (κατ' εμέ) ιδέα και εκτέλεση. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι το λάθος νήμα, είδα και τα κλάματα πλάι στα γέλια και υπέθεσα πως αυτό είναι το νήμα γενικής χρήσης για βιντεάκια.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 5, 2013)

Ξέρω ότι είναι κάπως μπαγιάτικο από άποψη επικαιρότητας, όμως η ουρανομήκης μπούρδα που ξεστομίστηκε με αξιοθαύμαστη άνεση έχει τέτοια διαχρονική αξία, ώστε μου θύμισε μια καινούργια μπούρδα που διάβασα (έστω κι αν, ομολογουμένως, είναι δύσκολο να ανταγωνιστεί κανείς την καρακοτσάνα του Καρατζαφέρη).


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2013)

Δεν είχα υπόψη μου την μπούρδα του Καρατζαφέρη! Σοβαρά τώρα, αν έχουμε τέτοιους τεχνολογικά αστοιχείωτους πολιτικούς, δεν έχουμε καμιά ελπίδα να γλιτώσουμε. Ο ένας νομίζει ότι σβήνει η μνήμη των κομπιούτερ όταν κλείνει το ρεύμα. Ο άλλος νομίζει ότι όταν αντιγράφεις αρχεία από ένα ψηφιακό μέσον σε άλλο, υπάρχει τρόπος να ξέρει κάποιος αν το αρχικό μέσον είχε περισσότερα αρχεία από αυτά που αντέγραψες! Ομολογώ ότι δυσκολεύομαι να δώσω το βραβείο, είναι σχεδόν ισάξιοι!


----------



## nickel (Jan 5, 2013)

Υποθέτω ότι η κίνηση του κάθε λογαριασμού (από το σύνολο των 2.062 λογαριασμών) περιέχεται σε αρχείο τύπου φύλλου Excel ή τύπου PDF, όπως αυτά που δημιουργούν οι εφαρμογές e-banking. Ωστόσο, θεωρώ πολύ πιθανόν να υπάρχει και συγκεντρωτικός πίνακας όπως αυτός που δημοσίευσε το Hot Doc του Μπαξεβάνη. 

Αν ισχύουν τα παραπάνω μπορούμε να δούμε τα εξής σενάρια:

Κάποιος μεταφέρει από σιντί σε στικάκι. Στο σιντί δεν μπορείς άλλωστε να κάνεις αλλαγές. Πρέπει να κάνεις τις αλλαγές σε άλλο μέσο και, αν θέλεις, να αντιγράψεις πάλι σε σιντί. 

Όταν αντιγράφεις από σιντί σε στικάκι, μπορείς να παραλείψεις κάποια αρχεία. Αυτό δεν αφήνει κανένα αποτύπωμα. Αν απλώς διαγράψεις τα αρχεία στο στικάκι, τα αρχεία εξακολουθούν να βρίσκονται στη μαγνητική επιφάνεια και στο Recycle Bin υπάρχει πληροφορία του είδους Date Deleted. Ωστόσο, αυτό το στοιχείο εξαφανίζεται όταν αδειάζουμε το Recycle Bin. Εξαφανίζεται εντελώς αν μεταφέρουμε τα αρχεία από το ένα στικάκι σε άλλο.

Αν υπάρχει και συγκεντρωτικός κατάλογος σε αρχείο Excel, τότε θα πρέπει να διαγράψουμε λογαριασμούς (γραμμές, σειρές, rows, σ’ αυτή την περίπτωση) και να σώσουμε το αρχείο με τα λιγότερα ονόματα. Όταν σώζουμε το αρχείο, τότε παίρνει την ημερομηνία της στιγμής που το σώσαμε. Αν δηλαδή ένα τέτοιο αρχείο έχει ημερομηνία των ημερών που η λίστα βρισκόταν στα χέρια κάποιου, θα μπορούμε να υποθέσουμε ότι αυτός ο κάποιος «πείραξε» το αρχείο. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι είναι πολύ εύκολο να πειράξεις και την ημερομηνία ενός αρχείου με κάποιο από τα προγράμματα που κυκλοφορούν στο διαδίκτυο, άρα μια αλλαγμένη ημερομηνία δεν αποτελεί τεκμήριο ενοχής συγκεκριμένου ατόμου όπως και μια μη αλλαγμένη ημερομηνία δεν αποτελεί τεκμήριο αθωότητας. 

Και, τέλος πάντων, ας αποφεύγουν οι πολιτικοί να ασχολούνται με θέματα που δεν γνωρίζουν.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 5, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Ο ένας νομίζει ότι σβήνει η μνήμη των κομπιούτερ όταν κλείνει το ρεύμα.


Πιθανότατα υπέθεσε πως η μνήμη των υπολογιστών λειτουργεί όπως η μνήμη των ψηφοφόρων.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 5, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Δεν είχα υπόψη μου την μπούρδα του Καρατζαφέρη! Σοβαρά τώρα, αν έχουμε τέτοιους τεχνολογικά αστοιχείωτους πολιτικούς, δεν έχουμε καμιά ελπίδα να γλιτώσουμε. Ο ένας νομίζει ότι σβήνει η μνήμη των κομπιούτερ όταν κλείνει το ρεύμα. Ο άλλος νομίζει ότι όταν αντιγράφεις αρχεία από ένα ψηφιακό μέσον σε άλλο, υπάρχει τρόπος να ξέρει κάποιος αν το αρχικό μέσον είχε περισσότερα αρχεία από αυτά που αντέγραψες! Ομολογώ ότι δυσκολεύομαι να δώσω το βραβείο, είναι σχεδόν ισάξιοι!



Βασικά υπάρχει ένας τρόπος να μεταφερθεί αυτή η πληροφορία, αλλά το cd θα πρέπει να είναι rigged, από υποψιασμένο άτομο και επί σκοπού. Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει περίπτωση να συνέβαινε τέτοιο πράγμα σε συναλλαγές πολιτικών.

Αν μπορεί κάποιος ας βρει το βιντεάκι με τον Πάγκαλο να λέει ότι το Γκοκλ (Γκουγκλ) είναι πρόγραμμα ζωντανής χαρτογράφησης (μπέρδεψε το Google Earth με κατασκοπικό δορυφόρο).


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 5, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Πιθανότατα υπέθεσε πως η μνήμη των υπολογιστών λειτουργεί όπως η μνήμη των ψηφοφόρων.



Λογική συνεπαγωγή:

1. η μνήμη των ψηφόφορων σβήνει
2. οι ψηφοφόροι έχουν υπολογιστές
3. οι υπολογιστές έχουν μνήμη

Άρα η μνήμη των υπολογιστών σβήνει.

Βέβαια η μνήμη των υπολογιστών σβήνει, όπως όλοι ξέρουμε, όχι όμως η μόνιμη μνήμη. Σε γενναίες εποχές, πριν το autosave, έχω χάσει κείμενα από διακοπές της ΔΕΗ. Αλλά αυτό είναι εκτός θέματος.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 8, 2013)

> http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231229427
> Όταν επεστράφη το CD, ο πρώην υπουργός είπε ότι έκανε μία κόπια σε USB («είναι πιο ασφαλές μέσο αποθήκευσης»)...


Ναι, είναι το πιο ασφαλές μέσο αποθήκευσης, επειδή μπορείς να γράφεις, να σβήνεις και να του κάνεις φορμάτ όποτε θέλεις... Δηλαδή, τώρα τα λένε σοβαρά αυτά; Και καλά ο πρώην "τσάρος της οικονομίας" δεν ντρέπεται που λέει κουταμάρες, ούτε έναν συνεργάτη που να ξέρει κάτι παραπάνω από το να αναβοσβήνει ένα κομπιούτερ δεν έχει;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 8, 2013)

Πιο ασφαλές μέσο είναι σαφώς ο σκληρός δίσκος, ειδικά σε RAID 10. Χώρια που ακόμη και μετά από βλάβη είναι δυνατόν να βρεθούν τα αρχεία (με άνοιγμα του δίσκου σε δωμάτιο βιομηχανικών προδιαγραφών -κλάσης 100). Επιπροσθέτως, είναι δυνατόν να βρεθούν αρχεία που διαγράφηκαν εκουσίως, ενώ σε SSD δίσκους είναι δυνατόν να βρεθούν ακόμα και αρχεία που όχι μόνο διαγράφηκαν αλλά και έχουν αντικατασταθεί από άλλα (overwriting).


----------



## Lux (Jan 12, 2013)

Ένα πραγματικά πανέμορφο video.


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2013)

This funny thing just landed in my email. Ευτυχώς οι δανέζικες διαφημίσεις έχουν περισσότερο φως από τις ταινίες τους.


----------



## nickel (Feb 7, 2013)

Κοίτα που πρόλαβα τον Ζάζουλα αυτή τη φορά... Συμβόλαια υψηλής ραπτικής:


----------



## SBE (Feb 7, 2013)

Δείχνω την ηλικία μου που γέλασα με το σουμπούτεο και την αλλαγή;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 7, 2013)

SBE said:


> Δείχνω την ηλικία μου που γέλασα με το σουμπούτεο και την αλλαγή;


Μη σκας, όλες στο ίδιο καζάνι βράζομεν. Μα πού το θυμήθηκαν το σουμπούτεο! 

Αυτό το ποστάραμαν; Ο Ζωνιανός για την κρίση!
Μου έφτιαξε τη διάθεση, ήμουν ζόμπι και γέμισα ενέργεια.




Άντε ωρέ κουμπάρε, πέσε λίγη λουκουμόσκονη να γίνω κατσίκι κι έχω πολλά ζωντανά να κουλαντρίσω πρωί πρωί!


----------



## Elsa (Feb 8, 2013)

Ο έρωτας δεν κρύβεται:


----------



## nickel (Feb 14, 2013)

Μην ξεχάσετε ποιοι και ποιες γιορτάζουν σήμερα!


----------



## SBE (Feb 14, 2013)

Ένα ακόμα που μου στείλανε, γλυκανάλατο φιλμάκι που μας λέει πόσο σπουδαίο είναι το να είσαι Έλληνας, το οποίο έχει και τη μυστηριώδη φράση Making φασολάκια basically identifies that dish with the olive oil
[video]http://vimeo.com/ivansilverberg/review/56673130/549a4341c4[/video]

Κι είμαι σίγουρη ότι είχαν καλές προθέσεις οι άνθρωποι και το δούλεψαν το φιλμάκι κλπ κλπ. Αλλά χρειαζόμαστε κι άλλο ένα από τα ίδια;


----------



## nickel (Feb 14, 2013)

Δεν με ενοχλεί το «άλλο ένα από τα ίδια» όσο που δεν βλέπω το έστω και ένα από τα άλλα.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 14, 2013)

Της ημέρας. :)


----------



## SBE (Feb 14, 2013)

nickel said:


> Δεν με ενοχλεί το «άλλο ένα από τα ίδια» όσο που δεν βλέπω το έστω και ένα από τα άλλα.



Δεν καταλαβαίνω τη δεύτερη πρόταση, λόγω της σύνταξής της. Μήπως το "που" είναι περιττό;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 14, 2013)

Εδώ: όσο που = όσο το ότι


----------



## nickel (Feb 14, 2013)

nickel said:


> Δεν με ενοχλεί το «άλλο ένα από τα ίδια» όσο που δεν βλέπω το έστω και ένα από τα άλλα.



Μπα, το «το» περισσεύει.  Ξανά:

Δεν με ενοχλεί το «άλλο ένα από τα ίδια» τόσο όσο με ενοχλεί το ότι δεν βλέπω έστω και ένα από τα άλλα.


----------



## SBE (Feb 14, 2013)

OK, κατάλαβα και σχολιάζω:
Πού θα το βρεις το ένα από τα άλλα, Νίκελ; 
Εδώ και λίγο καιρό παρακολουθώ ένα γκρουπ στο φέισμπουκ που είναι κυρίως των νεοφερμένων Ελλήνων του Λονδίνου. Ο σκοπός είναι οδηγίες προς ναυτιλλομένους από τους παλιότερους. Και αυτά που διαβάζω εκεί με έχουν κάνει να σκέφτομαι ότι δεν θέλω να έχω επαφές με Έλληνες, μόνο με αυτούς τους πεντ' έξι που ξέρω ήδη και που έχουμε παρόμοια μυαλά. Να συγχωρήσω την άγνοια για το τι γίνεται παραπέρα, κι εγώ ίσως ήμουνα έτσι πριν είκοσι χρόνια. Αλλά πώς να συγχωρήσω την ημιμάθεια, την συνωμοσιοπληξία από παιδιά είκοσι χρονών υποτίθεται μορφωμένα, την έλλειψη αυτοκριτικής, τον σωβινισμό (βαριά κουβέντα, αλλά πώς αλλιώς να πεις το χάιδεμα των αυτιών μας σχετικά με το πόσο σπουδαίοι είμαστε; ), την έλλειψη ορθολογισμού κλπ κλπ κλπ. 
Αν αυτοί είναι η αφρόκρεμα της Ελλάδας, το brain drain κλπ τότε χαθήκαμε...


----------



## Costas (Feb 21, 2013)

...και για κοψοχολιάσματα:


----------



## SBE (Feb 21, 2013)

OK, κι εγώ κοψοχολιάστηκα μεχρι που είδα το αλεξίπτωτο, αλλά πιο πριν δεν μπόρεσα να μην παρατηρήσω ότι ο Πύργος Απολλων έχει παράγκα με Ελενίτ στον τελευταιο όροφο, κακοφτιαγμένα παράθυρα κλπ. Η πισίνα μας μάρανε.


----------



## didge (Feb 21, 2013)

Δεν είναι βίντεο αλλά είναι σίγουρα για γέλια και για κλάματα!



«Vi restituirò tutti i fuzzy-matches che vi hanno rubato le agenzie...»
«Θα σας επιστρέψω όλα τα fuzzy-matches που σας έχουν κλέψει οι εταιρίες...»

Κάποιος ιταλός μεταφραστής παρέφρασε τον Μπερλουσκόνι ο οποίος προσπαθεί να εκλεγεί :down: υποσχόμενος την άμεση επιστροφή σε μετρητά του έκτακτου φόρου για την πρώτη κατοικία που κατέβαλαν φέτος οι Ιταλοί.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 24, 2013)

O Χίτλερ παίζει στο «Ποιος θέλει να γίνει εκατομμυριούχος;»:


----------



## daeman (Feb 24, 2013)

...
Opa, Zazcat style! :clap:


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2013)

Μήπως είναι λίγο χοντρή η πλάκα σε βάρος των θυμάτων; Ή μήπως και τα «θύματα» είναι απλώς ηθοποιοί;
Πάντως, τέτοια διαφήμιση στην Αμερική δεν θα περνούσε με τίποτα, νομίζω.


----------



## SBE (Mar 1, 2013)

Άμα πας στο making of σου λέει ότι οι μόνοι που δεν ήξεραν τι γινόταν ήταν τα θύματα. Και είναι εμφανές αφού οι γύρω γύρω χειροκροτάνε.


----------



## cougr (Mar 1, 2013)

Δεν ήταν ηθοποιοί. Αν η κοπέλλα- το πρώτο θύμα- ήταν ηθοποιός θα της άξιζε ένα όσκαρ για την πειστικότητά της.

SBE πιάσε κόκκινο!:)


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2013)

Δεν αποκλείεται να έχετε δίκιο. Από την άλλη, δεν αποκλείω και το ενδεχόμενο να είναι για κατανάλωση κι αυτά που διαβάζετε. Στο εξωτερικό δεν αστειεύονται με τα ζητήματα της πρόκλησης άγχους (και των προσωπικών δεδομένων, ακόμα και φωτογραφία να θέλεις να βγάλεις τον άλλο). Επειδή λοιπόν στην πρόκληση άγχους η αντίδραση του άλλου μπορεί να είναι απρόβλεπτη, δεν ξέρω αν φτάνουν τα δελέατα που υποτίθεται ότι δίνουν στα θύματα κατόπιν εορτής. Δεν ξέρω.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 1, 2013)

Κι εγώ είμαι εξίσου δύσπιστη. Καταρχάς δεν ξέρω πώς θα κατάφερναν να πάρουν τόσο κοντινά πλάνα από τόσες διαφορετικές γωνίες χωρίς να αντιληφθεί κανείς το παραμικρό, και κατά δεύτερο αμφιβάλλω αν θα διακινδύνευαν μια μηνυσάρα από τον αγχωμένο για πρόκληση ψυχικής οδύνης. Γιατί τότε δε θα καθάριζαν μόνο με ένα φτηνιάρικο αποσμητικό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 1, 2013)

Κι εγώ είμαι δύσπιστος γιατί παίζουν θέματα ασφαλείας, απρόβλεπτης αντίδρασης, προσωπικών δεδομένων, πράγματα για τα οποία υπάρχουν και νόμοι και πολλές φορές διώκονται αυτεπάγγελτα.


----------



## SBE (Mar 1, 2013)

Μας λέει στο κλιπάκι ότι τους το κανόνισαν οι φίλοι τους. Που σημαίνει ότι υπήρχε κάποια διαφημιστική εκστρατεία ή έστω αγγελίες σε εφημερίδες του στυλ _Θέλετε να πάρετε μέρος σε διαφήμιση προϊόντος Χ; Θέλετε να κάνετε έκπληξη στους φίλους σας; _ Και προφανώς έγινε κάποια προεπιλογή (στο ιντερνέτ βρίσκω ότι λέει είχαν προεπιλογή για υγιείς και υποθέτω και πλακατζήδες) . Επίσης κανόνας αυτού του είδους εκπομπών είναι ότι κινηματογραφούν π.χ. δέκα περιστατικά και προβάλλουν τα δυο- τρία που κατόπιν εορτής οι παθόντες δίνουν τη συγκατάθεσή τους. Φτηνότερα βγαίνει να αποζημιώσεις επιτόπου δέκα κοψοχολιασμένους παρά να προσλάβεις την Κέιτ Μος να σου κάνει τη διαφήμιση. Άσε που νομίζω ότι οι περισσότεροι δεν κοψοχολιάστηκαν αλλά στη χειρότερη, πήγαν να μιλήσουν σε κάποιον υπεύθυνο στο αεροδρόμιο να του πουν ότι κάποια παρεξήγηση έχει γίνει ή πήραν την αστυνομία τηλέφωνο. Αυτή είναι η πιο φυσιολογική αντίδραση ενός αθώου κι όχι το να αρχίσεις να τρέχεις σαν τρελλός προς την έξοδο*. Δεν βλέπετε άλλωστε και στη διαφήμιση πως φέρονται όταν τους πλησιάζουν οι υποτιθέμενοι αστυνομικοί; Φυσιολογικά, σα να μην τρέχει τίποτα. 

Βλέπω στο ιντερνέτιο ότι η διαφήμιση γυρίστηκε στο Αμβούργο, που έχει μικρομεσαίου μεγέθους αεροδρόμιο, και που υποθέτω τα πράγματα είναι γενικά πιο χαλαρά Η διαφημιστική εταιρία φαίνεται να ειδικεύεται σε τέτοιες διαφημίσεις, που δεν μοιάζουν με διαφημίσεις. 
Επίσης το πραγματικό περιστατικό θα κράτησε ελάχιστα και θα πρέπει να ήταν σχεδόν ταυτόχρονη η τηλεόραση, το περιοδικό κλπ, αλλά επειδή έχουν πολλές κρυμμένες κάμερες μπορούν να το τεντώσουν. 

*διάβαζα πρόσφατα ότι συχνά πολλοί αθώοι επιβαρύνουν τη θέση τους γιατί πιστεύουν ότι θα αποδειχτεί η αθωότητά τους και δεν κάνουν απολύτως τίποτα.

ΥΓ Έλλη, τι διώκεται αυτεπάγγελτα από αυτά που είδαμε στη διαφήμιση;


----------



## SBE (Mar 1, 2013)

Ξανακοίταξα τη διαφήμιση και νομίζω ότι επιβεβαιώνει αυτό που λέω, ότι κάποιος που δεν έχει κάνει τίποτα δεν πανικοβάλλεται: βλέπετε σε ένα σημείο τον τύπο με το χαρτοφύλακα που σηκώνεται και πάει ελαφρώς με τα χέρια ψηλά (μάλλον προς) προς τον κοντινότερο αστυνομικό. Η κίνηση αυτή εμένα μου λέει ότι ο τύπος λέει "εδώ είμαι, τι πρόβλημα υπάρχει;". 

Επίσης, είναι εμφανές ότι βρίσκονται σε σαλόνι εταιρίας ή γενικότερα σε κλειστό χώρο στο αεροδρόμιο, και όλοι εκεί είναι της διαφήμισης, οπότε οι πιθανότητες να παρεξηγήσει κάποιος άσχετος το τι γίνεται είναι μηδαμινές. Εννοείται ότι για αυτό θα είχαν όλες τις σχετικές άδειες. Στην έξοδο από το χώρο υπήρχαν προφανώς άνθρωποι της διαφημιστικής εταιρίας που άμα πήγαινε κανένας να φύγει τρέχοντας (απίθανο και είπα γιατί) θα τον σταματούσαν και θα του εξηγούσαν τι γίνεται. 

Το ζήτημα των προσωπικών δεδομένων δεν είναι ζήτημα, αφού χρησιμοποιούνται μόνο τα φιλμ αυτών που έδωσαν κατόπιν εορτής τη συγκατάθεσή τους, οι φωτογραφίες τους κυκλοφόρησαν μόνο μέσα στη συγκεκριμένη αίθουσα κλπ. Το υλικό που δεν χρησιμοποιήθηκε προφανώς καταστράφηκε. 

Η Νιβέα ήθελε να καθόμαστε να συζητάμε πόσο βάρβαρη ήταν η διαφήμιση ή πόσο στημένη. Κι αυτό κάνουμε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 1, 2013)

SBE said:


> ΥΓ Έλλη, τι διώκεται αυτεπάγγελτα από αυτά που είδαμε στη διαφήμιση;



Στην Γερμανία δεν ξέρω, στο ΗΒ πάντως διώκεται η φωτογράφηση χωρίς συγκατάθεση.


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2013)

Από την έρευνα της SBE πάντως, ησύχασα. Δεν θα συμβεί το αναπάντεχο. Να κάθομαι σε σαλόνι αεροδρομίου, να κάνει ο διπλανός μου φάρσα στον απέναντι, να είναι ο απέναντι διεθνής τρομοκράτης και να βγάλει πανικόβλητος την μπερέτα και να βαράει όπου βρει. 


(Αν και τελευταίως το αναπάντεχο θα είναι να κάθομαι σε σαλόνι αεροδρομίου...)


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## nickel (Mar 6, 2013)

Περιμένω να δω ποιος θα είναι ο πρώτος που θα πει πού έχει ήδη μπει το πρώτο βίντεο του Καμμένου με τους υδατάνθρακες και το φυσικό αέριο...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 6, 2013)

ωχ! συγγνώμη, πάλι αργά ήρθα; και να φανταστείς κοίταξα μια-δυο σελίδες προς τα πίσω για να δω αν μπήκε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 6, 2013)

Εδώ μέσα πρέπει να ψάχνεις σε τρεις διαστάσεις :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 6, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εδώ μέσα πρέπει να ψάχνεις σε τρεις διαστάσεις :)



Και σε παράλληλα σύμπαντα μη σου πω...:)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 8, 2013)

Οι επικές μάχες συνεχίζονται: :)


----------



## bernardina (Mar 13, 2013)

Αλλαγή σκηνικού.:)






Καρδουλίνια μουου. :wub: Ποιος τους είπε να είναι τόσο γλιστερά;:glare:
Όλα τα λεφτά ο απαθής γλάρος στην άκρη της σανίδας.

Υγ. Ποιος δεν θα 'θελε να είναι στη θέση του τυχερού σέρφερ; :s


----------



## nickel (Mar 16, 2013)

Εκτός από το Gangnam Style, υπάρχει και το Grandma Style:








Το τραγούδι, για τους νεότερους: Runaround Sue, του 1961, τραγουδάει ο Dion.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 17, 2013)

Τι το θέλουμε το Forvo; *Εδώ *οι καλές προφορές! 

















σημ. Όλα ξεκίνησαν από εδώ.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 21, 2013)

H σειρά *Мульт личности* (_Προσωπικότητες σε κινούμενα σχέδια_) τού 1ου καναλιού της ρωσικής τηλεόρασης είναι απίστευτα ξεκαρδιστική κι εύστοχη στη δηκτικότητά της· μερικά παλιά επεισόδια *έχουν ανέβει με αγγλικούς υπότιτλους* κι αξίζει τον κόπο να τα παρακολουθήσει κάποιος, ακόμη κι αν δεν ξέρει όλα τα τρέχοντα της ρωσικής επικαιρότητας. Οι Πούτιν και Μεντβέντεφ είναι άμεσα αναγνωρίσιμοι, ομοίως και οι Τιμοσένκο και Γιουσένκο της Ουκρανίας, σχεδόν σ' όλα τα επεισόδια τρυπώνει κι ο Πρόεδρος της Λευκορωσίας Λουκασένκα για να τσιμπήσει κάνα φράγκο, όσοι ασχολούνται με τα μαθηματικά θα αναγνωρίσουν αμέσως την εμβληματική χρήση τού Γκριγκόρι Περελμάν για τον "υπεράνω χρημάτων", τα Κωσταλόπαιδα θα ριγήσουν βλέποντας τους Πλούσενκα, Ταράσοβα και Βαλατσκόβα, οι Γιουροφάν θα αγαλιάσουν στη θέα των Κιρκόροφ και Πουγκατσόβα, οι φίλοι των σπορ θα γελάσουν με τους Αρσάβιν και Βαλούγιεφ, όσοι γνωρίζουν λίγο παραπάνω από Ρωσία θα εντοπίσουν και άλλους συνήθεις υπόπτους όπως τους Γκριζλόφ, Μιρόνοφ, Λουζκόφ καθώς και περσόνες απ' τον κινηματογράφο και την τηλεόραση. Παρότι το παρακάτω βιντεάκι δεν είναι υποτιτλισμένο (είναι μέρος τού 42ου επεισοδίου, που προβλήθηκε στις 10/02/2013), αξίζει τον κόπο γιατί έχει τους Ομπάμα και Χίλαρι Κλίντον να χορεύουν σε ιότροπους ρυθμούς: 




Τώρα περιμένουμε και το επεισόδιο που θα σχολιαζει τα περί Κύπρου.


----------



## SBE (Mar 21, 2013)

Το μόνο που κατάλαβα είναι ότι το επίθετο το προέδρου των ΗΠΑ στα ρώσσικα αρχίζει από Α.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 21, 2013)

Το άτονο Ο στα ρωσικά προφέρεται /a/.

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?915-Ρωσικών-συνέχεια&p=8455&viewfull=1#post8455
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...-το-Leroy-Merlin&p=13852&viewfull=1#post13852


----------



## SBE (Mar 21, 2013)

Άλλο να το ξέρεις στη θεωρία κι άλλο να τ'ακούς. 

Επίσης, δεν υπάρχει τρόπος "διόρθωσης"; Όπως π.χ. οι Γάλλοι τον Πούτιν τον γράφουνε Poutine για να ακούγεται σαν ι κι όχι σαν ε το φωνήεν της δεύτερης συλλαβής (κι ο Γέλτσιν ήταν Elsine, αν θυμάμαι καλά).


----------



## Zazula (Mar 21, 2013)

SBE said:


> Άλλο να το ξέρεις στη θεωρία κι άλλο να τ'ακούς.


Εγώ το ήξερα και στη θεωρία και το ακούω συνέχεια. Εσύ τ_ο ήξερες μόνο στη θεωρία_ και δεν είχε τύχει να το ακούσεις ποτέ;



SBE said:


> Επίσης, δεν υπάρχει τρόπος "διόρθωσης"; Όπως π.χ. οι Γάλλοι τον Πούτιν τον γράφουνε Poutine για να ακούγεται σαν ι κι όχι σαν ε το φωνήεν της δεύτερης συλλαβής (κι ο Γέλτσιν ήταν Elsine, αν θυμάμαι καλά).


Μα τι είδους "διόρθωση" είναι αυτή των Γάλλων, όταν λένε Μπορίς (που 'ναι Μπαρίς, φυσικά) και Ελτσίν (ενώ είναι Γιέλτσιν); Κάθε λαός όπως μπορεί τα λέει — το ίδιο κι οι Ρώσοι τα ξενικά γι' αυτούς.


----------



## SBE (Mar 21, 2013)

> Εγώ το ήξερα και στη θεωρία και το ακούω συνέχεια. Εσύ τ_ο ήξερες μόνο στη θεωρία_ και δεν είχε τύχει να το ακούσεις ποτέ;



Toν Ομπάμα όχι. Τα μπαλλέτα Μπαλσόι τα φρόντισε ο Κωστάλας.


----------



## daeman (Mar 26, 2013)

...
On the occasion of the first Cypriot Presidency of the EU CYPRUS WELCOMES FELLOW EUROPEANS TO ''THEIR OWN OLD HOME'':

You are welcome friends* to Cyprus (Greek and English version) - Stavros Hadjisavvas






Και με γεια το κούρεμα.  Εμένα πάντως _το τραγούδι_ με καράφλιασε. Προσφέρεται και για παρωδία, αλλά και δεν έχω όρεξη τώρα και δεν κάνει να παίζω με τον πόνο των άλλων.

* You are welcome*,* friends*,* to Cyprus. Έτσι, όχι γιουβέτσι, γιατί χωρίς τα κόμματα της κλητικής αλλάζει η σύνταξη.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 26, 2013)

Διάολε, με ξετρελάνανε τα ποδαράκια τους! :wub: Αποκλείεται να ξαναδώ σαλάχι με το ίδιο μάτι από 'δώ κι εμπρός.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 26, 2013)

daeman said:


> ...
> On the occasion of the first Cypriot Presidency of the EU CYPRUS WELCOMES FELLOW EUROPEANS TO ''THEIR OWN OLD HOME'':
> 
> You are welcome friends* to Cyprus (Greek and English version) - Stavros Hadjisavvas
> ...



Στάσου... δηλαδή αυτό το βίντεο είναι κανονικό; Δεν είναι από σατιρική εκπομπή;


----------



## SBE (Mar 27, 2013)

Όχι μόνο είναι κανονικό, Έλλη, αλλά πού να έβλεπες τι πολιτιστικές εκδηλώσεις είχαν κάνει στο Λονδίνο για αυτή την προεδρία (πιο σοβαρές, αλλά δεν κατάλαβα το νόημα των πανηγυρισμών). Τουλάχιστον αν βάζανε κανέναν αγγλοκύπριο να τραγουδήσει θα ήταν εξίσου ενοχλητική η προφορά αλλά θα ήταν πιο κατανοητός. Από την άλλη, καλύτερα να μην τον καταλαβαίνουνε, θα νομίζουν ότι τραγουδάει σε κανένα κυπριακό ιδίωμα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 27, 2013)

Απίστευτο. Όχι μόνο η σκηνοθεσία μοιάζει με παρωδία, αλλά και οι στίχοι και η μουσική είναι για να πεθάνεις απ' τα γέλια. Ειδικά εκεί που κάνει αέρα με τα κλαδιά ελιάς ενώ καλωσορίζει τους ξένους στο νησί, είναι ξεκαρδιστικό. Την προφορά δεν την σχολιάζω, καν.

Άσχετα όμως με το υπεργελοίο του τραγουδιού, το πιο αστείο είναι ότι γράψανε τραγούδι για το γεγονός. Τι ακριβώς νομίζουνε ότι είναι η προεδρία της ΕΕ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 27, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Τι ακριβώς νομίζουνε ότι είναι η προεδρία της ΕΕ;


Αφορμή για να καθυστερήσουν τις τραπεζικές αποφάσεις για ένα εξάμηνο.


----------



## SBE (Mar 27, 2013)

Για την προεδρία της ΕΕ οργανώσανε στο Λονδίνο ένα σωρό πολιτιστικές εκδηλώσεις. Κι εγώ είχα σκεφτέι ότι πολύ σοβαρά το παίρνουνε, αλλά γενικά είθισται να γίνονται εκδηλώσεις κυρίως γιατι με αφορμή την προεδρία ταξιδεύουν συνεχώς οι πολιτικοί σε συγκεκριμένες χώρες. 
Το άσμα δεν το είχα δει, πάντως Έλλη, το γυρίσανε στη μοναδική καλή παραλια όλης της Κύπρου (ναι, τόσο ξεραίλα και χάλι είναι το νησί από φυσική ομορφιά) και δεν μπορείς να πεις, είναι ψυχαγωγία.


----------



## daeman (Mar 29, 2013)

...
Βιντεάκι για ξεροσταλιάσματα (από τα σταλάγματα):

Video: Science Settles the Charcoal vs. Gas Grilling Debate
Winter is finally beginning to thaw into spring in some parts of the country, which means it will soon be time to start grilling outside. And this brings back the age-old argument over which type of grill is best to cook your steaks, hamburgers, chicken, salmon or eggplant: charcoal or gas.

“When you grill food you’re actually running a very high-temperature chemical reaction,” said chemist-turned-chef Chris Young of ChefSteps, who uses science to settle the grill debate in the video above [below; no bellows or bellowings, please].

You might be surprised by his conclusion.
...
[video=youtube;CUy_WqaT51o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=CUy_WqaT51o[/video]

Grilling over the glowing embers of a fire is as old as humanity itself, which may be why the craving for the flavor of food charred over an open flame is practically universal. Among grilling enthusiasts, there are those who prefer the convenience of gas grills and those who equate grilling with honest-to-goodness charcoal. And within this second group, there are those who are devotees of briquettes and those who swear by hardwood charcoal. But whether briquettes, hardwood coal, or even a gas grill, the real secret to the unique flavor of grilled food is the drippings.

*Forging the flavor of the grill*
The hot bed of coals is where the unique flavor of grilling is actually created. As drippings fall and burn, myriad delicious aromas are forged from the combustion of the natural sugars, proteins, and oils carried with the drippings. These new aromas are carried upward on a rising plume of hot air and deposited onto the food to give it the unique taste of the grill.

*Taming the flames*
But the flare-ups from drippings need to be managed. The visible flickering flames are actually plumes of incandescent carbon soot, which tastes awful.

The trick is to keep the food high enough above the flare-ups to avoid the food becoming coated in black, acrid tasting soot. Experience builds skill at controlling this, which is part of the art of grilling.
http://www.chefsteps.com/activities/the-chemistry-of-grilling-flavor-from-flare-ups

Καλή σαρακοστή σας είπα; Δεν σας είπα.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 30, 2013)

Παρότι οι στίχοι λένε «schlecht für die Griechen» (οπότε δεν θα 'πρεπε να το βάλω καν ) και παρότι είναι το κανονικό βιντεοκλιπάκι του τραγουδιού (οπότε θα μπορούσε να 'ναι στο μουσικόνημα), λέω καλύτερα ας το βάλω δωπέρα: :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 30, 2013)

Αυτό τόχουμε ποστάρει; 

Για όσους νομίζουν ότι το χαρτί έχει πεθάνει. 

Αφιερωμένο στους λάτρεις του hard copy.


----------



## daeman (Mar 30, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Αυτό τόχουμε ποστάρει;
> 
> Για όσους νομίζουν ότι το χαρτί έχει πεθάνει.
> 
> Αφιερωμένο στους λάτρεις του hard copy.



Ωραίο! 

Μου θύμισε εκείνο, αφιερωμένο στους λάτρεις του soft kill.  Βζζζ, βζζζ, χλατς!


----------



## bernardina (Apr 9, 2013)

προφανώς για κλάματα.


Κανείς δεν θα 'θελε τέτοια χαμοζωή. Συχνά όμως σκέφτομαι πως θα πρέπει να προσέχουμε ακόμα και πού ακουμπάμε τις ενοχές μας. Γιατί καμιά φορά βγάζουν ποδάρια και περπατούν...


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 9, 2013)

Ωραίος ο τύπος. Εγώ έχω πετύχει ανάλογο άτομο να είναι κουτσό και μετά από λίγο καιρό κουλό. Έγινε θαύμα και φύτρωσε νέο πόδι, αλλά μάλλον λειτούργησε όπως η εμφύτευση μαλλιών, που σου παίρνουν από το πίσω μέρος του κεφαλιού για να σ'τα βάλουν μπροστά.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 13, 2013)

ΚΑΨΙΜΟ! :lol:






Καλά λέει ο Randy Marsh: Πονάει το μυαλό μου.


----------



## daeman (Apr 13, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Καλά λέει ο Randy Marsh: Πονάει το μυαλό μου.









 :twit:

Βάλε κι εσύ μια προειδοποίηση, ντε: Warning, contains nuts! 
Please don't shoot on sight. Καήκαν τα ηχεία μου και τώρα πώς θα δουλέψω, ε, ε, ε;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 17, 2013)

nickel said:


> Πρώτα απ’ όλα, το ξεκαρδιστικό διαφημιστικό της Μερέντας:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Άντε να ετοιμάζονται οι γνωστοί σεσημασμένοι για τη συνέχεια: :)
https://www.facebook.com/Merenda.gr/app_408487979247930


----------



## Zazula (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## bernardina (Apr 18, 2013)

Όταν το είχα πρωτοδεί τσατίστηκα πολύ. Δεν κάνουν τέτοιες πλάκες, είναι επικίνδυνο. Εγώ θα τους πλάκωνα στις κλωτσιές αν έπαιρνα τέτοια τρομάρα.


----------



## crystal (Apr 18, 2013)

Ναι, κι εμείς αυτό σχολιάζαμε, πώς και δεν έπαθε συγκοπή κανείς - και πήγαν και διάλεξαν και μεγάλους ανθρώπους! Όχι πως η ηλικία παίζει τόση σημασία, βέβαια, γιατί αν ήταν ας πούμε η αδελφή μου που έχει φοβία με το συγκεκριμένο tableau*, το είχε σίγουρο το έμφραγμα στα 26 της.

*Βλοσυρό κοριτσάκι ντυμένο στα λευκά - μιλάμε για τον άνθρωπο που τρόμαξε στο Ring επειδή η Σαντάκο φορούσε άσπρο φόρεμα. Άβυσσος...


----------



## SBE (Apr 18, 2013)

Απορία που είχα από την αρχή: όταν στέκεται ένας άνθρωπος κοντά σας, ας πούμε στο ασανσέρ, δεν αισθάνεστε ότι στέκεται ένας άνθρωπος κοντά σας; Δηλαδή, αυτοί που τρόμαξαν, αν άπλωναν το χέρι τους θα την άγγιζαν τη μικρή και θα διαπίστωναν ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά. Η τρομάρα που καταλαβαίνω είναι περισσότερο που είσαι στο σκοτάδι και μετά βλέπεις κάποιον δίπλα σου- με σάρκα και οστά- και λες από πού εμφανίστηκε.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 22, 2013)

Κατάστημααααα! Τι πρέπει να κάνει ένας γάτος εδώ για να πιει το γάλα του επιτέλους; Εε; Εεε;


----------



## Marinos (Apr 22, 2013)

Παίζεις με τον πόνο μου; Η δικιά μας (η μικρή, η μεγάλη έχει υπομονή) γρατζουνάει το παράθυρο κάθε πρωί, ένα τέταρτο πριν χτυπήσει το ξυπνητήρι.


----------



## daeman (Apr 22, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Κατάστημααααα! Τι πρέπει να κάνει ένας γάτος εδώ για να πιει το γάλα του επιτέλους; Εε; Εεε;
> [...]



Να χτυπήσει την κατάλληλη πόρτα, όπως συνήθως σε ακατάλληλη ώρα.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 22, 2013)

Marinos said:


> Παίζεις με τον πόνο μου; Η δικιά μας (η μικρή, η μεγάλη έχει υπομονή) γρατζουνάει το παράθυρο κάθε πρωί, ένα τέταρτο πριν χτυπήσει το ξυπνητήρι.


Δες το κι έτσι: τι να το κάνεις το ξυπνητήρι... :inno:


----------



## Zazula (May 10, 2013)

Μετά το Harlem Shake, τώρα και το Lesvos Shake!


----------



## SBE (May 10, 2013)

Περίμενα επηρεασμένη από το Χάρλεμ Σέικ απο εκεί που μαλώνουν οι δύο να περάσει σε άλλη σκηνή που γίνεται κόλαση στο στούντιο και οι αργόσχολοι να δέρνονται μετά μανίας


----------



## bernardina (May 18, 2013)




----------



## Hellegennes (May 18, 2013)

Πάντα απολαυστικό αυτό το βιντεάκι, όσες φορές κι αν το δεις. Τα Ιαρωνικά τι γλώσσα είναι, όμως;


----------



## nickel (May 18, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Τα Ιαρωνικά τι γλώσσα είναι, όμως;


Βάλε γελάκι, γιατί σ' αυτό το φόρουμ είναι ικανοί να σου απαντήσουν σοβαρά...


----------



## Zazula (May 19, 2013)

@Bernardina: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?10929


----------



## bernardina (May 19, 2013)

Zazula said:


> @Bernardina: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?10929



:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Zazula (May 21, 2013)

Φάρμακα κατά της αγάπης — Ηθικά ζητήματα σχετικά με τον χημικώς επαγόμενο χωρισμό:


----------



## Elsa (Jun 15, 2013)

Και, όπως ήταν αναμενόμενο:






(αν έχει ξαναμπεί, συχωρέστε με, δεν είμαι πολύ ονλάιν τελευταίως...)


----------



## daeman (Jun 15, 2013)

Elsa said:


> Και, όπως ήταν αναμενόμενο:
> ...


...


----------



## Zann (Jun 16, 2013)

Lost in the Aussie-American translation.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 19, 2013)

Έφη Θώδη ΣΟΥΛΕΪΜΑΝ! Τώρα και με τούρκικους υπότιτλους. Θεϊκό! Επικό! Σουλτανικό! :clap:


----------



## Zazula (Jun 19, 2013)

Κ - Λ - Α - Ι - Ω ! ! !


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 19, 2013)

Άντε, άλλες 23h56min πρόγραμμα έμειναν να γεμίσουμε...
Ο ερυθρός σταυρός που παίζει γκεστ σταρ πάνω δεξιά είναι μέγας χορηγός;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 19, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ο ερυθρός σταυρός που παίζει γκεστ σταρ πάνω δεξιά είναι μέγας χορηγός;


Είναι το λογότυπο της εταιρίας A+G: «Video - photo editing and Translation: Φαμπιόλα Βιδάλη (A+G Arts and Graphics)».


----------



## SBE (Jun 19, 2013)

Εξαιρετική η μετάφραση του ρεφραίν ειδικά. 
Αλλά θα έπρεπε να μας μεταφράζουν και τον τουρκικο μονόλογο της Έφης στην αρχή, για να είναι πλήρες το θέμα. Βέβαια ακούγοντάς της να το μιλάει το τούρκικο με την ίδια άνεση που μιλάει (ή μάλλον τραγουδάει) το αγγλικό, λογικό είναι να μην κατάλαβε όυτε ο διερμηνέας τι έλεγε.


----------



## Earion (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## bernardina (Jun 19, 2013)

Θεά! :clap:


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2013)

Το ορίτζιναλ είναι από την ταινία _Ιλουστρασιόν_. Η μεσόφωνος Ειρήνη Καραγιάννη Καράγιαννη δίνει μια λιγότερο χεβιμεταλική εκτέλεση.


----------



## Earion (Jun 19, 2013)

Η παχουλή κυρία στην ταινία είναι η Ευτυχία Φαναριώτη, αλλά δεν τραγουδά αυτή. Τραγουδά η Ειρήνη Καράγιαννη. 

Υ. Γ. Καράγιαννη. Πολύ ωραίο σιμπολέθ για να πουλήσουν μούρη όσοι την ξέρουν. :twit:


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2013)

Να υποθέσω ότι το εμπνεύστηκαν από την άρια στο _Πέμπτο στοιχείο_;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 19, 2013)

nickel said:


> Το ορίτζιναλ είναι από την ταινία _Ιλουστρασιόν_. Η μεσόφωνος Ειρήνη Καραγιάννη Καράγιαννη δίνει μια λιγότερο χεβιμεταλική εκτέλεση.



Συμφωνική μέταλ, για την ακρίβεια. Nightwish-style. Η χέβι μέταλ έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν έχει τόσο πρόδηλη χρήση δίκασης.

Η σκηνή πάντως είναι καραμπάμ στο ύφος του Πέμπτου Στοιχείου.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## bernardina (Jul 4, 2013)

Je*rr*y Beans? :laugh:


----------



## nickel (Jul 10, 2013)

Μπράβο. Πλούσιο γέλιο στην καινούργια διαφήμιση της COSMOTE για την Ελληνίδα μάνα. Παρακολουθείται μέχρι το τελευταίο δευτερόλεπτο.


----------



## nickel (Jul 10, 2013)

Δίπλα στην Ελληνίδα μάνα και η Ελληνίδα κόρνα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 10, 2013)

Άλα της χιούμορ οι Γερμανοί!


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 18, 2013)

Το δύσκολο έργο του σπίκερ όταν έχει να κάνει με παόκια...


----------



## SBE (Jul 19, 2013)

Επειδή εν Λονδίνω συνεχίζεται ο πανικός της βασιλικής γέννας με έκτακτη τουιτεροείδηση ότι ο δούκας κι η δούκισσα του Καίμπριτζ αναχώρησαν εσπευσμένα στις τρεις το απόγευμα από την οικία Μίντλετον και κατευθύνονται προς Λονδίνο ελικοπτερικώς, είπα να θυμηθούμε τη γνωστή ατάκα: Εγεννήθη ημίθεος λευκός


----------



## daeman (Jul 19, 2013)

Ωχ ωχ ωχ, ο αριθμός του Θηρίου σε τέτοιο συγκείμενο δεν είναι καλό μαντάτο. Ελπίζω να μην το βγάλουν Ντέιμιαν. :scared::devil:
Ούι, σιξ σιξ σιξ σιξ, κορνούτο.  Αν και με τόσο ψευτοφούρνισμα και λυχνομούζωμα, έχει γούστο να βγει φιμέ ο ημίθεος.


----------



## SBE (Jul 20, 2013)

Είπα να αφήσω το 6666ο μήνυμα για λίγο καιρό ακόμα, να το καμαρώσω, αλλά δε γίνεται, θα σχολιάσω...
Έχεις δίκιο Δαεμάνε, η μικρή πριγκίπισσα ίσως όταν μεγαλώσει να φροντίσει να την πάρει και να την σηκώσει τη βασιλεία στην Αγγλία (βεβαίως μπορεί να είναι μικρός πρίγκιπας, αλλά όλοι λένε ότι θα κανει κορίτσι και θα το βγάλουν Ελισάβετ Νταιάνα Αλεξάνδρα Μαρία Αλίκη, να βολευτούν όλοι οι πρόγονοι μέχρι δέκατης τέταρτης γενεάς)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 10, 2013)

Απόλαυση μέχρι τέλους:




Περισσότερα (7,9/10 στο IMDb, δλδ ένα κλικ κάτω απ' το SNL), εδώ: http://www.funnyordie.com/between_two_ferns — στο επεισόδιο με τη Natalie Portman είναι που λέει το περιβόητο «You shaved your head for "V for Vendetta"; did you also shave your V for Vagina».


----------



## Zazula (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Zazula (Aug 20, 2013)

O άνθρωπος-αερογράφος εν δράσει!


----------



## Zazula (Aug 21, 2013)

H δουλειά δεν είναι ντροπή;


----------



## nickel (Aug 22, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω, αλλά για κάποιο λόγο βρήκα το βιντεάκι πολύ αστείο — ιδιαίτερα όταν ο τίτλος στο in.gr δεν είναι «Πώς λούζουν τα μαλλιά τους στο διάστημα», αλλά «Πώς να λούσετε τα μαλλιά σας στο διάστημα». 

http://news.in.gr/science-technology/article/?aid=1231257079


----------



## Lexoplast (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Zazula (Aug 26, 2013)

Ακόμη κι αν δεν ξέρετε τι εστί Vine, πολλά είναι αστειότατα:


----------



## Zazula (Sep 9, 2013)

Αισθάνομαι λίγο κομμένος σήμερα...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 10, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Ακόμη κι αν δεν ξέρετε τι εστί Vine, πολλά είναι αστειότατα:



Φοβερό και κάτι εντελώς καινούργιο (για μένα)! 
Δεν το γνώριζα όλο αυτό το πανηγύρι, μερικά είναι πολύ καλοφτιαγμένα και εμπνευσμένα. Κάθομαι τώρα μία ώρα και χαζεύω διάφορα τέτοια κι έχω ξεκαρδιστεί :lol:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 13, 2013)

Προώθηση του νέου Σταρ Τρεκ:


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 13, 2013)

Αρκετά lame, θα έλεγα. Είναι εμφανές το τι συμβαίνει, απ' το πρώτο δευτερόλεπτο.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 16, 2013)

Είχε βρεθεί ο Αντίχριστος από το 2010, και ήταν ο Φέρμπι, αλλά δεν ακούσαμε τον παπα-Σάββα όταν μας προειδοποιούσε και γι' αυτό καταντήσαμε στα Μνημόνια. Γεμάτο δαίμονες το αρκουδάκι, του μιλάς και απαντάει, βγάζει κρότους και σε παρασέρνει στην πορνεία, την ΕΚΤ, το ΔΝΤ...
Δείτε πώς, από το πέμπτο λεπτό και μετά. ΔΙΕΔΟΣΤΕ!


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 16, 2013)

Εγώ προσέχω τα πρόβατα που μου έδωκε ο Θεός μου. Μπεεεε!


----------



## SBE (Sep 16, 2013)

Μήπως έχει μπερδέψει τον Φέρμπι με τα Γκρέμλινς;
ΥΓ Με έσωσε, θα το αγόραζα για το βαφτιστήρι μου, αλλά αφού είναι τόσο επικίνδυνο να το προσέξω. 
ΥΓ2: Τζάμπο, εκπρόσωποι του διαβόλου (ή ίσως επιχέιρηση να την πάρει και να την σηκώσει)


----------



## Palavra (Sep 16, 2013)

Όταν θα ξαναβρεθούμε, μην με πλησιάσετε, είμαι δαιμονισμένη. Μου είχαν πάρει Φέρμπι όταν πρωτοβγήκε. Βέβαια, ήμουν τότε ολόκληρη γαϊδούρα, άλλη δουλειά δεν είχα να παίζω με τον Φέρμπι, και τον άφησα να πεθάνει από ασιτία, οπότε ελπίζω να γλίτωσα τουλάχιστον την έβδομη πύλη της κολάσεως. 

(Πλάκα πλάκα, θα 'πρεπε να πληρώνει το κράτος για δωρεάν κέντρα ψυχικής υγείας...)


----------



## SBE (Sep 16, 2013)

Παλ, απέταξες τον σατανά ή μάλλον τον ώθησες σε μαρτυρικό θάνατο από ασιτία, οπότε μάλλον είσαι εντάξει για την ώρα. 

Εκτός αν έρθουν όλα τα Φερμπόπουλα να εκδικηθούν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 16, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Όταν θα ξαναβρεθούμε, μην με πλησιάσετε, είμαι δαιμονισμένη. Μου είχαν πάρει Φέρμπι όταν πρωτοβγήκε.



Α, εντάξει, έτσι εξηγούνται πολλά πράγματα.:twit:


----------



## Palavra (Sep 16, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Α, εντάξει, έτσι εξηγούνται πολλά πράγματα.:twit:


Τι θες να πεις; Λίγα λόγια για τον Φέρμπι μου. :angry: Μην πάω και βρω το Σπόρο του Σατανά στην αποθήκη και σου τον ταχυδρομήσω σούμπιτο (μπορεί να έχουν λιώσει οι μπαταρίες βέβαια).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 17, 2013)

Τον ξερξίσαμε τον φαν Πέρση...


----------



## nickel (Sep 18, 2013)

Να ομολογήσω ότι δεν το είχα δει αυτό:

The Greek Restaurant (Stephen Fry and Hugh Laurie)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 19, 2013)

Την ίδια ώρα, στη Ρωσία...


----------



## cougr (Sep 29, 2013)

Πρόβλημα ορολογίας (λογομαχία εκφωνητών του αυστραλιανού φούτμπολ).


----------



## cougr (Oct 4, 2013)

Καμάκι στη Νορβηγία-η γυμνή αλήθεια!

Naked guy picks up girls on the street






Δεν ξέρω για τη Νορβηγία, εδώ πάντως θα τον έβαζαν στη λίστα δραστών σεξουαλικών αδικημάτων.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 4, 2013)

Μα, δεν είναι γυμνός! Στην άσφαλτο φοράει κάλτσες! 

Και ΤΙ είναι αυτό το φωτοστέφανο γύρω από τα απόκρυφά του; 
...ρε λες να μεγάλωσε τόσο η πρεσβυωπία μου;


----------



## SBE (Oct 4, 2013)

H πρεσβυωπία, Μελάνη μου, η πρεσβυωπία...
Επίσης εγώ δεν βλέπω κανένα σεξουαλικό αδίκημα, προσβολή δημοσίας αιδούς.


----------



## cougr (Oct 5, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> [...]
> 
> Και ΤΙ είναι αυτό το φωτοστέφανο γύρω από τα απόκρυφά του;
> ...ρε λες να μεγάλωσε τόσο η πρεσβυωπία μου;



Όχι. Απλώς είναι απόκρυφα και αόρατα.:)


----------



## cougr (Oct 8, 2013)

*Απόψε θα τα σπάσουμε!* Δείτε από το 0.45'


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 8, 2013)

Για μελλοντική χρήση σε γενέθλιες ευχές:


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 8, 2013)

Ευχαριστούμε, Δόκτορα, κορυφαίο!:clap:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 9, 2013)

¿Bailamos?

(δεν ήξερα πώς να το ενσωματώσω οπότε το έβαλα με λινκ)

Λατρεύω το σημείο που ο τύπος λέει "και θα εξασφαλίσεις και μια σύνταξη".


----------



## Zazula (Oct 9, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> (δεν ήξερα πώς να το ενσωματώσω οπότε το έβαλα με λινκ)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 9, 2013)

Και για πες πώς το κάνουμε; Έχει κάπου οδηγίες; Γιατί με το κουμπάκι - τυφλοσούρτη δεν τα κατάφερα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2013)

Το σπορ (flash mob) παίρνει ενδιαφέρουσες διαστάσεις. Τώρα και σε πισίνα!


----------



## daeman (Oct 27, 2013)

...
What if "Monty Python and The Holy Grail" were released in 2013? 







What if "Life of Brian" were released in 2013?


----------



## Zazula (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Earion (Oct 28, 2013)

Δαεμάνε, τι ωραία αυτά που ανακάλυψες!


----------



## SBE (Oct 29, 2013)

Ένα σχόλιο για τις γυναίκες οδηγούς στη Σαουδική Αραβία.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 29, 2013)

Λίγο πιο μ@λ@κ@ς πεθαίνεις. Κυριολεκτικά.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 2, 2013)

[video]http://vooza.com/videos/productivity-porn-test/[/video]

[video]http://vooza.com/videos/fail-harder/[/video]

ΟΛΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!  *http://vooza.com/videos/*


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 6, 2013)

Η προσπάθεια ανταμείβεται:


----------



## bernardina (Nov 6, 2013)

Ρησπέκτ, ρε πόντικα! :upz: :laugh:


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2013)

Την κλασική σκηνή με πεισματάρικο ζώο την είχα δει στην ταινία _Μικρόκοσμος_: είναι η περίπτωση του σκαραβαίου που του σκαλώνει το μπαλάκι της κοπριάς πάνω σε ένα κλαδάκι, και ιδρώνει και ξεϊδρώνει μέχρι να καταφέρει να το ξεσκαλώσει και να συνεχίσει στο δρόμο του. Μοιάζει σκηνοθετημένο ως προς το δυσμενές περιστατικό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 7, 2013)

Και κατά πάσα πιθανότητα *ήταν *σκηνοθετημένο. Αλλά καταπληκτικό ντοκιμαντέρ, το είχα δει μικρός με τους γονείς μου. Βλέπω πάντως πως τα ορθογραφικά αντανακλαστικά του φόρουμ λειτουργούν σαν ραντάρ. :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## SBE (Nov 8, 2013)

Αυτοί είναι του πυροβολικού που έχασαν την ακοή τους; :twit:


----------



## Irini (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## bernardina (Nov 16, 2013)

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## bernardina (Nov 27, 2013)

Tell us again, Larry --how did that guy howl when you rammed him off the cliff? :devil:


----------



## daeman (Dec 7, 2013)

...





The minions, derailed. :laugh:


----------



## nickel (Dec 7, 2013)

Κλαίω...

Κουίζ

Ερωτήσεις:


Spoiler



(α) Ποιο τραγούδι των Bee Gees χορεύουν όλοι στο πρωτότυπο;
(β) Ποια τραγουδά το κλαρινοτράγουδο;



Απαντήσεις:


Spoiler



(α) You Should Be Dancing

(β) Η Γωγώ Τσαμπά


----------



## Zazula (Dec 8, 2013)

nickel said:


> Κουίζ
> Ερωτήσεις:
> (β) Ποια τραγουδά το κλαρινοτράγουδο;


Οι αναγνώστες της Λεξιλογίας τα παίζουν στα δάχτυλα αυτά: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...μα-πιο-μπλιαχ)&p=188219&viewfull=1#post188219.


----------



## Marinos (Dec 9, 2013)

Ένα πολύ ωραίο βιντεάκι από τους μαθητές του 5ου Λύκειου Αθηνών (στα Εξάρχεια):






(πηγή)


----------



## bernardina (Dec 9, 2013)

habemus poetam, ρε! :laugh:


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2013)

Η δουλειά των μαθητών (#819) με κάνει να σκέφτομαι μήπως θα ήταν σκόπιμο να ανοίξουμε νήμα με τίτλο «Τα δικά μου Εξάρχεια», να καταθέσουμε, οι Αθηναίοι τουλάχιστον, τη διαχρονική μας σχέση με τη συνοικία. Λόγω ηλικίας έχω πια μια σχέση 45 περίπου χρόνων με το κομμάτι αυτό του κέντρου, σχέση που μπορεί να περιέχει και πεντέξι εντελώς διαφορετικά Εξάρχεια.


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2013)

bernardina said:


> habemus poetam, ρε! :laugh:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=nvLZ7zIcPUo



Το παραπάνω πολυδώρειο παρακολουθείται σε συνδυασμό με αυτό:


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 9, 2013)

bernardina said:


> habemus poetam, ρε! :laugh:



Βοηθήστε με λίγο, στο 0:24 λέει _the is life after dead_ ή _the is life after debt_;


----------



## daeman (Dec 9, 2013)

...
Εγώ ακούω «there is life after debt», αν και dead μάλλον ήθελε να πει (ενώ _death _θα έπρεπε να πει), εκτός αν απέκτησε χιουμοράκι ξαφνικά ο «ασυμμετραπειλούμενος» από τον «στρατηγό Άνεμο» κύριος Γράνας:






«Συβαρίτες πολιτικοί»; Συ βαράς εμάς χρόνια τώρα, τα κλάρισες τα καημένα τ' αφτιά μας, don Fanfara. Oust!  

Τι Λωζάνη, τι Κοζάνη· τι Βύρωνας, τι Byron; :twit:

Τι φάντης μπαστούνι, τι φάντης με το ρετσινόλαδο;


----------



## bernardina (Dec 9, 2013)

Ίσως θα έπρεπε να δούμε τη συνέντευξη (better you than me...), αλλά ψυλλιάζομαι ότι κάνει χιουμοράκι ή αναφορά στο γνωστό σύνθημα και όντως λέει debt


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2013)

Μπορώ με βεβαιότητα να σας πω ότι αναφέρεται στο σύνθημα. Δεν έχω ακούσει τη συνέντευξη αλλά σκοπεύω να τη βρω και να την ακούσω — δεν πρέπει να χάνονται αυτά.

(Α, εδώ: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvAUtQIsCuA )


----------



## daeman (Dec 9, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Ίσως θα έπρεπε να δούμε τη συνέντευξη (better you than me...)



Μαζοχιστής δεν είμαι· κι άμα γίνω, θα προτιμήσω άλλα βασανιστήρια, πιο παραδοσιακά (και θηλυκά), που πληγώνουν μόνο το σώμα. :scared:


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 18, 2013)

http://left.gr/news/eho-enan-mayro-skylo-poy-legetai-katathlipsi-ena-ekpliktiko-vinteo-toy-pagkosmioy-organismoy

Ούτε για γέλια ούτε για κλάματα. Για ξύπνημα...


----------



## Marinos (Dec 19, 2013)

Ακόμα και οι αστροναύτες χορεύουν καλαματιανό:


----------



## Zazula (Dec 19, 2013)

Καλαματιανό χορεύεται αυτό, ή τσάμικο;


----------



## bernardina (Dec 20, 2013)

Μάλλον σφουγγαράδικο. :cheek:


----------



## bernardina (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## Zazula (Dec 27, 2013)

Να τι αποκαλώ σατιρεαλιστικό βίντεο: :)


----------



## nickel (Dec 28, 2013)

Σε ανασκόπηση με τα πιο αστεία λάθη της τηλεόρασης για το 2013 ξεχώρισε το παρακάτω, όπου η μετεωρολόγος Λίζα Χιντάλγκο δεν έχασε τη ψυχραιμία της όταν η κάμερα έκανε υπόκλιση προς τα κάτω. 
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...-lisa-hidalgo-dances-through-technical-gaffe/


----------



## nickel (Dec 29, 2013)

Το χτεσινό βιντεάκι του Mega με γκάφες και απρόοπτα από τη ζωντανή τηλεόραση (το βρίσκετε εδώ) μου θύμισε μια (περίπου) ετήσια ανασκόπηση με τηλεοπτικά bloopers που στήνει η αγγλική ITV από το 1977, το _It'll Be Alright On The Night_.

Παρακολούθησα ένα από τα πολλά βιντεάκια με παλιές εκπομπές που βρήκα στο YouTube, εκείνο που είναι αφιερωμένο στα πενηντάχρονα της ITV. Περισσότερο θυμήθηκα πόσο σκουπίδι υπάρχει κι εκεί δίπλα στην καλή τηλεόραση. Σας αφιερώνω τα τελευταία λίγα λεπτά του προγράμματος και ειδικότερα την εντελώς τελευταία στιχομυθία. Πηγαίνετε στο 45:22. (Δεν κατάφερα να το πείσω να πάει μόνο του.)



Spoiler



Τηλεδημοσιογράφος με ματσούκι σταματά κάποιον ξένο στο δρόμο και τον ρωτά:
— Are you peckish?
— No, I'm Turkish.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 5, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Ακόμη κι αν δεν ξέρετε τι εστί Vine, πολλά είναι αστειότατα:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHyi2IiT-Ls


Κι άλλη μια συλλογή εδώ:


----------



## nickel (Jan 6, 2014)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι, όταν το βλέπεις για δεύτερη φορά, γελάς περισσότερο. Δυστυχώς, δεν είχα δεύτερο εικοσάλεπτο.

Η _Αλεπού_ των *Ylvis* με έκανε να δω και ένα ακόμα βιντεάκι των Νορβηγών κωμικών, το *Stonehenge*. Enjoy.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 8, 2014)

Και βέβαια, το Jan Egeland:





Πλάκα έχει και το The Cabin. Τι ταλέντα ξεπήδησαν ξαφνικά από τη Νορβηγία!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 11, 2014)

Εγώ την προτείνω με ενθουσιασμό για την επόμενη γιουροβίζιον. Τι να πρωτοσχολιάσω; Το αυτιστικό πέρα-δώθε; Το ύφος μοιρολογιού; Τα τατουάζ; Τις σφαίρες αλά Λάρα Κροφτ πάνω από το μπουστάκι-τούμπανο; Όπως λέει και ένθερμος φαν της στα σχόλια, η κοπέλα έχει βυζΓιά! Ή τη λύσσα που σε κάθε κουπλέ μεγαλώνει και φτάνει η κοπελίτσα προς το τέλος να βγάζει σάλια, με το στόμα πηγάδι γκρο πλαν και το μάτι να γυαλίζει;; Αρντάν Ζωή και Κίνηση, λαίμαι! Αχαχαχαχα! Απολαύστε! Δείτε, δείτε στο 3ο λεπτό!! :lol: :lol: :scared:


----------



## Themis (Jan 12, 2014)

Αφού είδα κι αυτό, τα έχω δει όλα.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 12, 2014)

Themis said:


> Αφού είδα κι αυτό, τα έχω δει όλα.



Χαχαχα! Έτσι!


----------



## SBE (Jan 12, 2014)

Αχ, καιρό είχα να γελάσω έτσι- αν και νομίζω ότι κι εγώ κάπως έτσι ακούγομαι όταν τραγουδάω στο μπάνιο (φυσικά δεν τραγουδάω Σφακιανάκη, αλλά all-time-classics).
Τα τατουάζ (ή μάλλον ο μαρκαδόρος) στα μπράτσα τι μπερδεμένα μηνύματα στέλνει! Μολών λαβέ από τη μία και όχι από την άλλη; Τι θες τελικά ρε κορίτσι, να λάβουμε ή να μην λάβουμε;


----------



## bernardina (Jan 12, 2014)

1) Όχι.
2) Θα μας δαγκώσει η μαϊμού, παιδάκι μου, που έλεγε και ο Χάρης ο Κλυνν.
3) Θέλει λούσιμο.
4) Να ενισχυθεί η δόση του λεξοτανίλ. Τελειώνει γρήγορα.
5) Ελπίζω αυτά που φαίνονται από πίσω της να μην είναι τα άπλυτα βρακιά της.
6) Ελπίζω μετά από το πέρας του βίντεο να χρησιμοποίησε σωστά τα φυσεκλίκια.
7) Όχι.
8) Όχι, είπα;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 12, 2014)

Χαχαχαχα! Μπέρνι, θεά!!


----------



## pidyo (Jan 12, 2014)

oliver_twisted said:


>


Από τα πιο τρομακτικά πράγματα που έχω δει ποτέ στο youtube.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 15, 2014)

Συγγνώμη, προκαταβολικά, που γράφω το παρακάτω εδώ, αλλά δεν ήξερα πού αλλού να το βάλω. Μέσα στο 2012, η ΕΕ έβγαλε μια καμπάνια για την επέκτασή της με τίτλο Growing Together, συνοδεία ενός βίντεο κλιπ που είναι ίσως το πιο απροκάλυπτα ρατσιστικό βίντεο που έχει βγάλει επίσημα η Ένωση. Η υπόθεση είναι παλιότερη αλλά τώρα έπεσα πάνω της και έπαθα πλάκα. Μιλάμε για καραέπικ φέιλ. Δείτε το βίντεο και γελάστε (ή κλάψτε):






Μια σύντομη περιγραφή, για όποιον δεν μπορεί να δει το βίντεο (ή να το ακούσει, εξίσου σημαντικό): είναι μια ομορφούλα τύπισσα που περπατάει σε κάτι που μοιάζει με εγκαταλελειμμένο σταθμό τραίνων ή εργοστάσιο. Ξάφνου πετάγεται ένας Κινέζος -ή κάτι σε Ασιάτη, τέλος πάντων- και αρχίζει και κάνει κάτι πολεμικοτεχνίτικες φιγούρες, βγάζοντας άναρθρες κινεζοκραυγές, όπως στις ταινίες του 1930. Μετά βγαίνουν ένας ιπτάμενος Ινδός που κάνει φιγούρες με μια χαντζάρα και τέλος ένας Βραζιλιάνος[;] που κάνει κάτι καποεϊρίστικα και όλοι μαζί πλησιάζουν την τύπισσα, απειλητικά. Τότε αυτή, αντιμέτωπη με τρεις απειλές, συγκεντρώνεται και δημιουργεί με μαγικό τρόπο κλώνους της που περιτριγυρίζουν τους ξένους και κατόπιν κάθονται όλοι οκλαδόν. Οι κλώνοι της γκόμενας μεταμορφώνονται στα αστέρια της ΕΕ και εμφανίζεται η ατάκα *The more we are, the stronger we are*.

Καθόλου αναίτια και απρόβλεπτα, ξεσηκώθηκε κύμα διαμαρτυρίας απέναντι στην καταφανέστατα ρατσιστική διαφήμιση, που μοιάζει να δείχνει την ΕΕ να απειλείται από ξένους εισβολείς, που παρουσιάζονται με 10000% στερεοτυπικό τρόπο, απέναντι στους οποίους πρέπει να είμαστε "πολλοί, δυνατοί και ενωμένοι". Οι βάρβαροι, και με φυσικές τάσεις βίας, ξένοι βγάζουν άναρθρες, στερεοτυπικές κραυγές ενώ η πολιτισμένη Ευρωπαία τούς νικάει -ή τους εκπολιτίζει; Δεν έχω καταλάβει- με την δύναμη του μυαλού της.

Εννοείται πως η διαφήμιση αποσύρθηκε. Την ιστορία μπορείτε να διαβάσετε στο BBC:

EU withdraws 'racist' video clip

Να σημειώσω, βέβαια, για να μην παρεξηγούμαστε, ότι δεν πιστεύω ότι το έκαναν επίτηδες. Απλά τα ρατσιστικά και στερεοτυπικά πρότυπα είναι τόσο ποτισμένα στις ανθρώπινες κοινωνίες που πολύς κόσμος πέφτει πάνω τους χωρίς πρόθεση να προσβάλλει τους άλλους. Γι' αυτό χρειαζόμαστε παιδεία, να αποβάλουμε κάθε ίχνος μισαλλοδοξίας και ακούσιας βλακείας από το DNA της κοινωνίας μας.


----------



## nickel (Jan 15, 2014)

Ξέχασαν τους Ρώσους αν ήθελαν να παίξουν με τα BRICs.

Θα μπορούσαν να πάρουν ιδέες από αυτό το βιντεάκι.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 15, 2014)

!!! Δεν το είχα δει! Τραγικό!


----------



## SBE (Jan 15, 2014)

Να πούμε ότι η τύπισσα φοράει κίτρινη φόρμα, που παραπέμπει στο Kill Bill. 
Το μήνυμα μάλλον πήγαινε για κι εμείς κι αυτοί, θα συνεργαστούμε και θα επωφεληθούμε, αλλά τους βγήκε όλοι οι Ευρωπαίοι μαζί θα τους φάμε όλους τους άλλους.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 15, 2014)

Ή θα τους φάμε ή θα τους εκπολιτίσουμε· κάτι απ' τα δυο.


----------



## SBE (Jan 15, 2014)

Μπορώ να φανταστώ να το προτείνει κανενας βορειοευρωπαίος, από αυτούς που είναι γνώστες της κάθε κατάστασης*, και να λένε όλοι οι άλλοι ναι για να μην τον κακοκαρδίσουν. 

*Μου θυμίζει το αληθινό που διαφημιστές στην Ολλανδία νομίζω, αποφάσισαν να διαφημίσουν καθαριστικά για το σπίτι σε έντυπα που απευθύνονταν σε μουσουλμάνους (όχι μουσουλμάνες) με το σκεπτικό ότι αφού οι άντρες είναι οι αρχηγοί του σπιτιού και τους να πληρώνουν τα ψώνια, άρα αυτοί θα αποφασίζουν τι σαπούνι θα χρησιμοποιήσει στα πιάτα η γυναίκα τους. 
Προφανώς δεν είχαν ιδέα από την κατανομή των εργασιών.


----------



## SBE (Jan 16, 2014)

Πρόσφατα αναγκάστηκα για μια εργασία να παρακολουθήσω κάμποσα TED-οβιντεάκια και σε κάποια στιγμή είπα αμάν πια με τις βλακείες του καθενός που προσπαθεί να μας τις πουλήσει για βαθυστόχαστο τρόπο ζωής. Και μετά είδα αυτό:


----------



## Palavra (Jan 28, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Είχε βρεθεί ο Αντίχριστος από το 2010, και ήταν ο Φέρμπι, αλλά δεν ακούσαμε τον παπα-Σάββα όταν μας προειδοποιούσε και γι' αυτό καταντήσαμε στα Μνημόνια.


Μητροπολίτης Γόρτυνος: «Το ράσο μου πετάει τριφασικό ρεύμα»
X-Priests: The Apocalypse.


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2014)

Μερικές φορές δικαιώνεται απόλυτα ο τίτλος «για γέλια και για κλάματα».


----------



## bernardina (Jan 28, 2014)

Κι ο Πίκατσου κάνει το ίδιο κόλπο με το ρεύμα!! (το πρώτο σχόλιο, ακριβώς από κάτω) :lol:


----------



## kikikoko (Jan 29, 2014)

Καλημέρα σε όλους! Είδα αυτό το βιντεάκι και το αφήνω σε εσάς να μου πείτε αν είναι για γέλια, για κλάματα ή μήπως θέλει όντως κάτι να μας πει; (btw εμένα για κάτι αστρολογικό μου μοιάζει)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 29, 2014)

Θέλει να μας πει ότι είναι βλάκας, μάλλον. Η Γη θα είναι σε απόλυτη ευθεία με την Σελήνη, λέει. Πάντα σε απόλυτη ευθεία είναι. Γενικά, δυο σημεία είναι πάντα σε απόλυτη ευθεία. Για να έχει νόημα αυτή η φράση, θα πρέπει να τίθεται θέμα ευθείας τριών σημείων τουλάχιστον. Οι διαφορές στην τροχιά δεν έχουν σχεδόν απολύτως καμμιά επίδραση στα κύματα.


----------



## kikikoko (Jan 29, 2014)

Άρα απορρίπτουμε την θεωρία ως άλλη μια ανακρίβεια... Πφ μετά τους ξεκασμούς οι μούφες κύματα μας έλειπαν...


----------



## kikikoko (Jan 29, 2014)

*ο Αποστόλης δίνει την απάντηση όπως πάντα!*

και για να ευθυμήσουμε λίγο ας δούμε τον τσολιά της Ελληνοφρένειας με την φρεγάτα του. Ε αυτό είναι για γέλια :twit::twit::twit:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 2, 2014)

Το βιντεάκι είναι τριετίας, επομένως υπάρχει περίπτωση (α) να το έχετε ξαναδεί και (β) το χειρότερο, να βρίσκεται ήδη κάπου εδώ μέσα. Αν όχι, απολαύστε τον:


----------



## pontios (Feb 3, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ, δόκτωρ.

Πολύ έξυπνο πουλί - αλλά μοιάζει περισσότερο με το Corella (ένα άλλο κοινό πουλί της Αυστραλίας ). Το Galah έχει ροζ χρώμα στο στήθος του. 

Δες κι αυτό, Australian lyrebird, το πουλί-μιμητής ήχων.


----------



## kikikoko (Feb 5, 2014)

:lol: τρομερό το βίντεο από drsiebenmal!!! χαχα και όσον αφορά το προηγούμενο βιντεο που ανέβασα τελικά διαφήμιση από πατατάκι ήταν οπότε τσάμπα οι θεωρίες και οι προβληματισμοί... Ελπίζω να είναι γευστικά τουλάχιστον :)


----------



## daeman (Feb 12, 2014)

...
Chemical Crete - Εμμανουήλ Αρμουτάκης












http://www.candianews.gr/2014/02/10/ο-ηρακλειώτης-φωτογράφος-που-προκάλε/


----------



## daeman (Feb 13, 2014)

...
Cello Wars (Star Wars Parody) Lightsaber Duel - The Piano Guys


----------



## daeman (Feb 15, 2014)

...
Top Ten Ridiculous 1980s Music Videos







Top Ten Ridiculous 1990s Music Videos


----------



## daeman (Feb 15, 2014)

...
To top that off, the Top 10 Cheesiest One-Hit Wonders of the 1980s:







and the Top 10 Cheesiest One-Hit Wonders of the 1990s






"Cheesiest", eh? Μήπως έπρεπε να τα ποστάρω στο τυρόνημα;


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2014)

Ωραίες οι συλλογές από το watchmojo που μάζεψες. Ιδιαίτερα αυτές εδώ δείχνουν τι γλίτωσα που δεν είχα youtube και δεν παρακολουθούσα MTV τις προηγούμενες δεκαετίες.

To cheesy σε αυτή την περίπτωση με τη σημασία «κακόγουστος», υποθέτω.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 16, 2014)

Πάντως τα περισσότερα κτπμά δεν είναι ούτε κυριολεκτικά ridiculous ούτε κυριολεκτικά κακόγουστα.


----------



## daeman (Feb 16, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Πάντως τα περισσότερα κτπμά δεν είναι ούτε κυριολεκτικά ridiculous ούτε κυριολεκτικά κακόγουστα.



Γι' αυτό μας πετάνε και το τυρομπαλάκι στο τέλος: «Do you agree with our list? What do you think is the most... of the ..'s?»
Ούτε εγώ συμφωνώ με όλα, όπως τα είδα τώρα κι όπως τα θυμάμαι στο πλαίσιο της εποχής τους, αφού τότε έβλεπα MTV και τα πρόλαβα στο περιβάλλον τους. Ξέρεις πώς πάνε αυτά, Ζαζ, φτιάχνουν αυτοί μια δεκάδα (ή ντουζίνα ή εικοσάδα ή πενηντάδα ή εκατοντάδα) και άλλοι συμφωνούμε με τον όποιο χαρακτηρισμό, άλλοι όχι, κουβέντα να γίνεται. Αντικειμενικές δεν είναι τέτοιες λίστες, ενδεικτικές μόνο. Είδα πολλές από το watchmojo χτες το βράδυ και ήταν χρήσιμες σαν αναδρομή και υπενθύμιση αρκετών πραγμάτων που είχα μισοξεχάσει (ή απωθήσει, εκούσια ή ακούσια), χωρίς βέβαια να τις παίρνω εντελώς τοις μετρητοίς και χωρίς να βγάλω τη μεζούρα να τις μετράω. Άσε που περί ορέξεως, κολοκυθόπιτα. Ή ίσως cheese pie, κακογουστόπιτα. 

Γλόμπος: Να φτιάξω νήμα με τα κλιπάκια να κάνουμε ένα πολ; Όχι για να αποδείξουμε τίποτα, αλλά έτσι, για την πλάκα του;



nickel said:


> ...
> To cheesy σε αυτή την περίπτωση με τη σημασία «κακόγουστος», υποθέτω.


Απαντώ θεμίζων: κακογουστιά και τυρί δεν είναι συμβατές έννοιες. :laugh:

Αμερικανιστί, μπορεί, καθώς αυτό που λένε αμερικάνικο τυρί είναι όντως εντελώς cheesy, παρότι, ακόμα και στη γενέτειρά του, ούτε καν επιτρέπεται να το λένε τυρί, μόνο «τυροσκεύασμα», τυροειδές νιανιά.


----------



## SBE (Feb 16, 2014)

Ε, ναι, και πολλά από αυτά τα βιντεοκλίπ όταν τα πρωτοείδαμε δε μας φάνηκαν γελοία. 
Παρεμπιπτόντως, το total eclipse of the heart το έχουν παρωδήσει οι πάντες- εμ, εκείνη η φάση με τη χορωδία που είναι βγαλμενη από ταινία τρόμου δεν ξεχνιέται εύκολα. 
Ας βάλω μια παρωδία βιντεοκλίπ της δεκαετίας του '80


----------



## daeman (Feb 16, 2014)

...
Total Eclipse of the Heart: Literal Video Version


----------



## bernardina (Mar 12, 2014)

Urgent! Mathmergency! :laugh:


----------



## daeman (Mar 20, 2014)

...
If The Art World Had To Deal With YouTube Comments


----------



## pontios (Mar 26, 2014)

Free Climbing - Don't Look Down.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXLEFKrV4SE


----------



## SBE (Mar 27, 2014)

Τα ακόλουθα δεν έχουν εικόνα, αλλά έτσι έχετε τη δυνατότητα να απολάυσετε ερμηνεία, σαν τον τυφλό με την ενισχυμένη ακοή, θα περάσει απο τα αυτιά σας και θα πλημμυρίσει όλες τις αισθήσεις το μελίρρυτο άσμα. 




Κι άλλο ένα για εμπέδωση:







Spoiler



Εγώ μετά από αυτό αποφάσισα ότι δεν χρειάζομαι την ακοή μου πιά κι έκοψα τ'αυτιά μου σαν τον Βανγκόγκ.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 27, 2014)

Απίστευτη η Λία-Αμαλία Βλάχου!


----------



## daeman (Mar 27, 2014)

...
Και τα υπόλοιπα του τοπ φάιβ σιξ σέβεν έιτ, από εκεί:

*Τάκης Αντωνιάδης - Είναι σκληρή (Roxette – She’s Got the Look)

Έφη Θώδη – Smoke on the Water

Σώτης Βολάνης - Εξωγήινος (Sting – Englishman in New York)

Λευτέρης Πανταζής - Breathless (Μπρέθλες)

*Μμμπόνους τρακ(ατρούκα): *DAFT PUNK - GET SINFUL (Είσαι αμαρτωλή, a deep greek mix)

*Σούπερ μπόνους:* SNAP - RHYTHM IS A DANCER 2014 (Tres Vlahos Grecos remix)

*Έξτρα πρίμα γκουτ ζούπα μπόνους: *WHAM feat. PINDOS' NIGHTINGALE - LAST CHRISTMAS (a Greek remix)*


Ντιπ χάουζ γαλάρι μιξ. 
Λετ ιτ μπέεε.


----------



## cougr (Mar 27, 2014)

Αχ, τι μου θυμίσατε τώρα! :s

Νότης Σφακιανάκης - Black Magic woman


----------



## nickel (Mar 28, 2014)

Εκστασιάστηκα. Άκουσα το σύνολο σχεδόν της μουσικής πανδαισίας (ΟΚ, τα κλαρίνα δεν τα άντεξα ως το τέλος). Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το βραβείο το παίρνει ο Λευτέρης Πανταζής ως προς το χάσμα που χωρίζει την εκτέλεσή του από το πρωτότυπο.

Το πρωτότυπο _Breathless_ του Dan Wilson για να στανιάρετε:


----------



## nickel (Apr 1, 2014)

Ξεκαρδιστικός. Με αρκετά σπόρια θα περνούσε το γυμνάσιο-λύκειο στο πι και φι. (Βέβαια, δεν συναγωνίζεται τον «μακαρόνια με κιμά» του #861 και τη μεσογειακή εκρηκτικότητά του.)


----------



## bernardina (Apr 2, 2014)

Και είναι και ροκού! :laugh:


----------



## cougr (Apr 2, 2014)

*Σύγκρουση μεταξύ μίας Lamborghini Aventador και Mazda*

Ελπίζω το μάζντα να ήταν ασφαλισμένο


----------



## Zazula (Apr 6, 2014)

Ούτε για γέλια ούτε για κλάματα — απλώς για σκέψη:


----------



## bernardina (Apr 6, 2014)

Θαυμάσιο.


----------



## Themis (Apr 13, 2014)

Εξαιρετικό! Στα αγγλικά με γαλλικούς υπότιτλους: L'expert en réunion.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 13, 2014)

The loneliness of being an expert. Τώρα κούμπωσαν αρμονικά και τα δύο βιντεάκια.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 13, 2014)

Σε κάποιο σημείο ταυτίστηκα με την απόγνωσή του.  :s


----------



## daeman (Apr 13, 2014)

Themis said:


> Εξαιρετικό! Στα αγγλικά με γαλλικούς υπότιτλους: L'expert en réunion.



«Εξαιρετικό» δεν θα πει τίποτα! Κα-τα-πλη-κτι-κό και δυστυχώς τόσο αληθινό*! 
Ας το έχουμε λοιπόν κι εδώ, χωρίς όμως τους γαλλικούς υπότιτλους:






* Many of us have been there -got the mental scars to prove it- to hell, and back again, fortunately without using drugs to achieve it.


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2014)

Οι διαφημίσεις της ημέρας:


----------



## nickel (May 4, 2014)

Η φετινή ομιλία του προέδρου Μπαράκ Ομπάμα στο δείπνο των ανταποκριτών του Λευκού Οίκου. Ξεκινά με χιουμοριστικό βιντεάκι όπου ο αντιπρόεδρος Τζο Μπάιντεν κάνει διάφορες πλάκες με την ηθοποιό που κάνει την αντιπρόεδρο στο _Veep_. Η ομιλία του Ομπάμα (εδώ σε κείμενο) έχει αρκετά σημεία που θα πρέπει να τα ψάξει κανείς στο Γκουγκλ για να καταλάβει τι θέλει να πει. Π.χ. όταν είπε για τον John Boehner (τον Ρεπουμπλικανό που είναι πρόεδρος της Βουλής των Αντιπροσώπων) ότι τον ταλαιπωρούν οι δημοσιογράφοι και ότι «orange is the new black», υποψιάστηκα το λόγο αλλά έπρεπε να το ψάξω για να δω τα κουτσομπολιά: ο Μπέινερ φροντίζει το χρωματάκι του.

(Παρακολουθώ Ομπάμα σε κάθε ευκαιρία, για αποτοξίνωση.)


----------



## Zazula (May 8, 2014)

Τραπεζικές διαπραγματεύσεις: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...TV-guests-destroy-studio-in-on-air-brawl.html


----------



## daeman (May 16, 2014)

...
'Vulture' - what if animals were round?







what if animals were round?


----------



## daeman (May 16, 2014)

...
Fascists (and conspiracists) - Eddie Izzard (_Force Majeure,_ 2013)


----------



## daeman (May 21, 2014)

...
JohnnyExpress Space Deliveries


----------



## daeman (May 21, 2014)

...
Επειδή πλησιάζουν οι εξετάσεις και οι προς εξέταση αρχίζουν το διάβασμα:


----------



## daeman (May 21, 2014)

...
Επειδή πλησιάζουν οι εξετάσεις και οι προς εξέταση αρχίζουν να μηχανεύονται διάφορα κόλπα για να γλιτώσουν το διάβασμα:

«Απίστευτο κόλπο για να γράψεις καλά στις εξετάσεις! Δείτε το πριν το κατεβάσει το Υπουργείο!»


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 24, 2014)

Enjoy!


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2014)

Άντε τώρα να πιστέψει άνθρωπος ότι μεταφράζω την ίδια ώρα που παρακολουθώ τελικό Τσουλού, βλέπω τι γράφετε στη Λέξι και τσεκάρω βιντεάκια του Έντι Ίζαρντ:


----------



## daeman (May 29, 2014)

...
Μόνο για μπαντζοπωρωμένους χαρντκοράδες, Slayer's "Raining Blood" with a rural twist:






Yeehaw!


----------



## Zazula (May 29, 2014)

daeman said:


> ...Μόνο για μπαντζοπωρωμένους χαρντκοράδες, Slayer's "Raining Blood" with a rural twist:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZ2ucr74YNk


Ναι!!!


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 30, 2014)

Είναι σύμπτωση;
Υπάρχουν, όμως, τέτοιες συμπτώσεις;
Θυμηθείτε, πρώτα, οι παλιοί (και μάθετε οι νέοι):






Και τώρα, ο ελληνολάτρης Αυστριακός καλτ τροβαδούρος των 80s (τραγουδάει και σε διάλεκτο) στο τραγούδι: Κάποτε θα μείνω εκεί:


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 30, 2014)

Αρχίζει να γίνεται πανξουτονικά τρομακτικό... Ακόμη ΚΑΙ αυτό υπήρχε στη Λεξιλογία (χωρίς τον συσχετισμό με τη διαφήμιση, που ήταν η σημερινή αφορμή, αλλά πολύ περισσότερες πληροφορίες για τον τραγουδιστή): *Εδώ*. Εκεί, επίσης, η στυριακή (τοπική αυστριακή διάλεκτος) εκδοχή του _Here comes the sun_.


----------



## daeman (May 30, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αρχίζει να γίνεται πανξουτονικά τρομακτικό... Ακόμη ΚΑΙ αυτό υπήρχε στη Λεξιλογία (χωρίς τον συσχετισμό με τη διαφήμιση, που ήταν η σημερινή αφορμή...



Και η διαφήμιση ασφαλώς, στο κατάλληλο νήμα, μαζί με το Tico-Tico no Fubá που χρησιμοποίησαν για το αξέχαστο τζινγκλάκι της.
Το οποίο νήμα σε περιμένει τέσσερα χρόνια και τρεις μέρες τώρα, να προσθέσεις το _Da kummt die Sunn_ όπως έταξες εκεί (ευπρόσδεκτο και χωρίς στίχους).


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 31, 2014)

Zu Befehl, Herr Kapellmeister Dähmann! 



Steirisch 
|
sogenanntes "Hoch" Deutsch ....
*Da kummt di Sunn *
|
*Da kommt die Sonne *


Sunn, sunn, sunn, schau sie kummt | Sonne, Sonne, Sonne, schau, sie kommt
_Intro: Gitarre _



Da kummt die Sunn, didndidi, da kummt die Sunn, i gfrei me, des is klass. | Da kommt die Sonne, didndidi, da kommt die Sonn, ich freue mich, das ist Klasse.
Glabst net a Du, des war a langa koada Winta. | Glaubst nicht auch Du, das war ein langer, kalter Winter.
Glabst net a Du, es war scho fui zlang net mehr warm, | Glaubst nicht auch Du, es war schon für zulange nicht mehr warm,

Da kummt die Sunn, didndidi, da kummt die Sunn, i gfrei me, des is klass. | Da kommt die Sonne, didndidi, da kommt die Sonn, ich freue mich, das ist Klasse.

Glabst net a Du, jetz wird des Eis sch langsam schmelzn. | Glaubst nicht auch Du, jetzt wird das Eis schön langsam schmelzen.
Glabst net a Du, jetz wern dann wieda Blumen blhn. | Glaubst nicht auch Du, jetzt werden dann wieder Blumen blühen.

Da kummt die Sunn, didndidi, da kummt die Sunn, i gfrei me, des is klass. | Da kommt die Sonne, didndidi, da kommt die Sonne, ich freue mich, das ist Klasse.
_Zwischenspiel: 2x _ 



Sunn, sunn, sunn, schau sie kummt | Sonne, Sonne, Sonne, schau sie kommt 
Sunn, sunn, sunn, schau sie kummt | Sonne, Sonne, Sonne, schau sie kommt 
Sunn, sunn, sunn, schau sie kummt | Sonne, Sonne, Sonne, schau sie kommt 
Sunn, sunn, sunn, schau sie kummt | Sonne, Sonne, Sonne, schau sie kommt 



Glabst net a Du, jetz wern de Leut dann wieda Lachn | Glaubst nicht auch Du, jetzt weden die Leute dann wieder lachen
Glabst net a Du, jetz werns net mehr so grantig sein. | Glaubst nicht auch Du, jetzt werden sie nicht mehr so grantig sein.

Da kummt die Sunn, didndidi, da kummt die Sunn, i gfrei me, des is klass. | Da kommt die Sonne, didndidi, da kommt die Sonne, ich freue mich, das ist Klasse.
Da kummt die Sunn, didndidi, da kummt die Sunn, i gfrei me, des is klass. | Da kommt die Sonne, didndidi, da kommt die Sonne, ich freue mich, das ist Klasse.

Des is klass | Das ist Klasse


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2014)

Ίσως το πιο διασκεδαστικό βίντεο της σειράς *Kids react*.

Ό,τι πρέπει για την ώρα ενός αγώνα χωρίς ενδιαφέρον.

*Kids react to old computers*







Μου άρεσε και το Kids react to the Beatles: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_M9US-cXJMo


----------



## daeman (Jun 4, 2014)

...
Not The Nine O'Clock News, _The Gorilla Kinda Lingers _(1/2)






_*Not the Nine O'Clock News*_ is a television comedy sketch show which was broadcast on BBC2 from 1979 to 1982. Originally shown as a comedy alternative to the Nine O'Clock News on BBC1, it featured satirical sketches on current news stories and popular culture, as well as parody songs, comedy sketches, re-edited videos, and spoof television formats. The show featured Rowan Atkinson, Pamela Stephenson, Mel Smith, and Griff Rhys Jones, as well as Chris Langham in the first series. The format was a deliberate departure from the Monty Python's Flying Circus stream-of-consciousness meta-comedy, returning to a more conventional sketch show format. Sketches were mostly self-contained, lasting from a few seconds to a few minutes and often had a degree of naturalism in performance. The series launched the careers of several high-profile actors and writers, and also led to other comedy series including _Blackadder, Mr. Bean_, and _Alas Smith and Jones_.
...

Not The Nine O'Clock News, _The Gorilla Kinda Lingers _(2/2)






Αρκετά από τα σκετς είναι -λόγω του εφήμερου επίκαιρου σκοπού τους- παρωχημένα, μερικά χοντροκομμένα, κάποια όμως είναι 
—ευτυχώς· ή δυστυχώς, ίσως— ακόμα φρέσκα, σαν χθες γραμμένα.

Οι παρωδίες τραγουδιών της εποχής (και μέσω αυτών) είναι άπαιχτες πάντως.


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2014)

That'll revive lots of old memories (as soon as I find the three hours for it). I was there at the premiere.


----------



## daeman (Jun 20, 2014)

...
Net Neutrality - John Oliver






John Oliver's Net Neutrality Rant Crashes FCC Website


----------



## daeman (Jul 1, 2014)

...
Pachelbel's Canon in D - Pagagnini







Pachelbel Canon Medley - Rainer Hersch's April Fools Day Comedy Concert






Streets of London - Ralph McTell / Let it be - Beatles / Puff, the magic dragon - Peter, Paul and Mary / Down Under - Men At Work / Go West - Village People / No woman, no cry - Bob Marley / I should be so lucky - Stock Aitken Waterman / Don't look back in anger - Oasis


Pachelbel Rant - Rob Paravonian







Pachelbel's Canon


----------



## daeman (Jul 6, 2014)

...
Vaffanzum (_Amici miei II_) - Il Coro dei Cinque Madrigalisti Moderni






Ma vaffanzum zum zum zum zum zum zum zum
Ma vaffanzum zum zum zum zum zum zum zum

O bucaiola tu mi tradisci
Tu dici: "_Vengo!!"_ e invece, tu pisci

Ma vaffanzum zum zum zum zum zum zum zum
Ma vaffanzum zum zum zum zum zum zum zum

Chi chiava, tromba
chi tromba, chiava
e chi non tromba
si mena la fava

Ma vaffanzum zum zum zum zum zum zum zum
Ma vaffanzum zum zum zum zum zum zum zum

Αν θυμάμαι καλά, στον ευρηματικό κινηματογραφικό υποτιτλισμό τού «Εντιμότατοι φίλοι Νο 2» είχε αποδοθεί μόνο το χορωδιακό μέρος: «Άι πηδή- βουμ βουμ».

Το οποίο χορωδιακό μέρος αξιοποιείται και σε μίξη εκεί: Hurts feat. Amici Miei - Sunday (Ma Vaffanzum Version)

Laiula laiula (_Amici miei III_)






Padre mio se voi lo sapeste
ho commesso un grave peccato
forse voi me lo perdonereste laiula laiula laiula la la

L'altra sera soli soli
soli soli col mio diletto
mi mise una mano sul petto laiula laiula laiula la la

Con quell'altra impertinente,
mentre io non volevo mica
si permise toccarmi la... laiula laiula laiula la la

Dopo un giorno di lavoro,
era stanco come un mulo
me lo mise tre volte nel... laiula laiula laiula la la


----------



## Zazula (Jul 11, 2014)

http://www.filmsforaction.org/watch/this_land_is_mine/


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2014)

Πολύ εύστοχο. Και λίγη μουσική ιστορία:

Legendary American musician and actor Pat Boone says he never minded sharing material with his friend American crooner Andy Williams, who died last month (September, 2012) at the age of 64 84. The Academy award-winning song Boone wrote for the 1960 film “Exodus” is no exception.

"I was greatly thrilled when he recorded Exodus, for which I had written the words," singer, actor and writer Pat Boone told Haaretz in an interview from his home in Beverley Hills, California. "And of course he does a superlative job."

Williams died September 26 at his home in Branson, Missouri, following a battle with bladder cancer.

Boone, 78, said he composed the lyrics to the song shortly after the film – an adaptation of the Leon Uris novel about the founding of the State of Israeli starring Paul Newman and produced and directed by Otto Preminger – was released. The film's original score, composed by Ernest Gold and performed by Sinfonia of London, earned an Oscar in 1960 and a Grammy in 1961.

Boone recorded "The Exodus Song," also known as "This Land," in 1960. Williams' rendition was released in 1962. The song, which Boone, a staunch Israel supporter, calls "the second Jewish national anthem," has since been recorded by numerous other artists.
http://www.haaretz.com/news/feature...s-song-partner-andy-williams.premium-1.471966


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2014)

Το είδα στο protagon.gr:








Όπως λέει στη σελίδα του YouTube:
The woman holds the world record for fastest talker in the world. And, yes, she's from New York. 

Για να πω την κακία μου: Είδα και πότε άλλοτε σταματά να μιλάει.


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2014)

Βιντεάκι που βρήκα στο in.gr για γαλλικό μπουλντόγκ που παραπονιέται (προς το τέλος, γοερά) επειδή το αφεντικό του δεν το αφήνει ή δεν το βοηθά να ανέβει στον καναπέ.

Ζωολογικό - γλωσσικό: άλλο το *γαλλικό μπουλντόγκ* (French bulldog) και άλλο το *παγκ* (pug). Δίπλα δίπλα, εδώ.


----------



## daeman (Jul 19, 2014)

...
Από τον Weird Al και τη Μαντόνα, Like a surgeon:








Spoiler



Although Yankovic refuses to use parody ideas from other people, Madonna is partly responsible for "Like a Surgeon". Madonna asked one of her friends how long it would take until Yankovic satirized her song "Like a Virgin" as "Like a Surgeon". This friend was a mutual friend of Al's manager, Jay Levey. When word got back to Yankovic, he decided it was a good idea and wrote the song. This is the only known time that Yankovic has gotten a parody idea directly from the original artist.

The creation of the song was parodied in the show How I Met Your Mother. In it, it's revealed that Ted Mosby gave "Weird Al" the idea to the song after sending him a fan letter when he was 8 years old.

The music video, which takes place in a hospital, can be considered an extension of the parody. Several features of "Like a Virgin"'s promotional video - famously set in Venice - are mimicked: shots of Yankovic singing on a movinggurney are substituted for footage of Madonna on a canal boat, and both videos feature a lion at the beginning.
The video also includes the famous PA announcement, "Paging Dr. Howard , Dr. Fine, Dr. Howard" at the beginning.
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Like_a_Surgeon_("Weird_Al"_Yankovic_song)


----------



## daeman (Jul 24, 2014)

Themis said:


> Εξαιρετικό! Στα αγγλικά με γαλλικούς υπότιτλους: L'expert en réunion.



Mission Statement - "Weird Al" Yankovic






Θεϊκό! Κι ολόφρεσκο.

Και για τη μουσική και για το θέμα και για τον στίχο και για τα σκίτσα και για το νόημα και την αντιστροφή του, τόσο στα λόγια όσο και στις πράξεις. Synergy. 

Μανατζεροειδή της κορπορατοκρατίας, ένα γέλιο θα σας θάψει! That's my mission statement.
Monetize your souls, they ain't worth shit.

Δεν τη γλιτώνετε, θα το φτιάξω το νήμα του Αλ.


----------



## SBE (Jul 24, 2014)

Φοβερό! Κατάφερε να βρει αρκετό μανατζεροσπίκ να γεμίσει τεσσεράμισι λεπτά!
Θα μου πεις άλλοι γεμίζουν ώρες...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 28, 2014)

Elders react to Grand Theft Auto V


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2014)

...
*Watch a Supercut of Every Samuel L. Jackson 'Motherfu--er' In a Movie*
Actor has uttered his favorite word 171 times in 27 different movies
...
File this under "inevitable Internet gold": _Huffington Post_'s Ben Craw and Oliver Noble have put together an impressive, mind-boggling supercut of every time Samuel L. Jackson has said "motherfucker" in a movie. That's exactly 171 motherfuckers from 27 different movies, uttered in under four minutes and presented in chronological order, from 1988's _School Daze_ to this year's _RoboCop_.

Craw and Noble have also compiled a handy statistical breakdown of Jackson's cinematic swearing, with his top three "motherfuck"-iest performances coming in as _Jackie Brown _(37), _Pulp Fiction_ (26; though it's unclear if this includes the "Bad Motherfucker" inscription on Jules' wallet) and _Soul Men_ (24, though two are bleeped, and two are truncated "mother—"'s).

Egregious as some may find all that swearing, Jackson told a crowd at the American Institute for Stuttering gala in 2013 that saying "motherfucker" helped him overcome his own speech impediment as a child. While Jackson added that he still struggles with his stutter sometimes, one technique that never fails is repeating his favorite word. "I do that. Every day," he told _New York Magazine_. "I say it and it helps, like even if I just say it to myself, under my breath. I don't stutter when I say that word."
...






www.rollingstone.com/movies/videos/watch-a-supercut-of-every-samuel-l-jackson-motherfu-er-in-a-movie-20140729



Spoiler



We wish Samuel L. Jackson another 171 motherfuckers, of health, happiness and success.

"School Daze" (1988): 1 motherfucker
"Jungle Fever" (1991): 7 motherfuckers
"Strictly Business" (1991): 1 mother- what
"Menace II Society" (1993): 5 motherfuckers
"True Romance" (1993): 4 motherfuckers
"Fresh" (1994): 1 motherfucker
"Pulp Fiction" (1994): 26 motherfuckers
"Die Hard: With a Vengeance" (1995): 7 motherfuckers
"Hard Eight" (1996): 1 motherfucker
"The Great White Hype" (1996): 2 motherfuckers
"The Long Kiss Goodnight" (1996): 3 motherfuckers
"Jackie Brown" (1997): 37 motherfuckers
"The Negotiator" (1998): 2 motherfuckers
"Rules of Engagement" (2000): 5 motherfuckers
"Shaft" (2000): 13 motherfuckers
"Formula 51" (2001): 6 motherfuckers
"Basic" (2003): 2 motherfuckers
"In My Country" (2004): 1 you mother- [choke move]
"Freedomland" (2006): 1 motherfucker, 1 brotherfucker
"Snakes on a Plane": 3 motherfuckers
"Black Snake Moan" (2006): 6 motherfuckers
"Soul Men" (2008): 24 motherfuckers (2 bleeped), 2 mother-
"Arena" (2011): 1 motherfucker
"Meeting Evil" (2012): 1 motherfucker
"Django Unchained" (2012): 4 motherfuckers
"Oldboy" (2013): 8 motherfuckers
"RoboCop" (2014): 1 motherfucker (bleeped)

*Total: 171 motherfuckers*


www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/07/29/samuel-l-jackson-motherfucker_n_5630293.html?1406648563

«Δουλειά κι αυτή, να μετράς τα "μαδερφάκερ" στις ταινίες...» 

—One of them is a brotherfucker, though.
—Ώχου, μαδερφάκι μου. :laugh:


----------



## Zazula (Jul 30, 2014)

daeman said:


> *Watch a Supercut of Every Samuel L. Jackson 'Motherfu--er' In a Movie*
> Actor has uttered his favorite word 171 times in 27 different movies


Βάλε τώρα και Hank Moody για να δοκιμάσουμε και τα πρίμα.


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Βάλε τώρα και Hank Moody για να δοκιμάσουμε και τα πρίμα.



At your service, muda! 






Καλιφρονάμε, μου φαίνεται.


----------



## pontios (Aug 4, 2014)

A kick-ass kangaroo.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdVmM_pQwdk


----------



## Zazula (Aug 16, 2014)

Δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ αν έχουμε ξαναβάλει τον Ormie.
Το κανονικό βιντεάκι είναι εδώ: http://vimeo.com/27256955
Ωστόσο μου αρέσει η εκδοχή με τη μουσική τού Daniel Powter:


----------



## nickel (Aug 16, 2014)

Αυτή η σπάνια στιγμή (κάπου στο 1:20) θα μπορούσε να είναι και η εναλλακτική αβατάρα μου...


----------



## Zazula (Aug 16, 2014)

Το έχω ούτως ή άλλως στο πρόγραμμα για GIFάκι, οπότε μπορώ να σ' το δώσω όταν το ετοιμάσω. :)


----------



## nickel (Aug 16, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Το έχω ούτως ή άλλως στο πρόγραμμα για GIFάκι, οπότε μπορώ να σ' το δώσω όταν το ετοιμάσω. :)



Τζιφάκι για αβατάρα δεν βάζω εγώ! Κάποιοι, τέλος πάντων, πρέπει να δίνουν το καλό παράδειγμα εδώ μέσα.


----------



## SBE (Aug 16, 2014)

Νίκελ, εννοείται ότι πρέπει να φαίνεται ταυτόχρονα και το βάζο με τα μπισκότα, το αντικείμενο του έρωτα δλδ.


----------



## nickel (Aug 16, 2014)

SBE said:


> Νίκελ, εννοείται ότι πρέπει να φαίνεται ταυτόχρονα και το βάζο με τα μπισκότα, το αντικείμενο του έρωτα δλδ.



Μα η μαγεία του ενσταντανέ είναι ότι το κάδρο δεν περιλαμβάνει το αντικείμενο του πόθου. Έτσι κάνω απέναντι σε πολλά πράγματα, όχι μόνο στα κούκις (που πάντως δεν λείπουν από τον κατάλογο).


----------



## nickel (Aug 16, 2014)

Ώρα για ψυχρολουσίες και αυτομπουγελώματα. Χτες ο Ζούκερμπεργκ, σήμερα ο Γκέιτς:

*O Mπιλ Γκέιτς και η πρό(σ)κληση του κουβά με το παγωμένο νερό*
http://news.in.gr/perierga/article/?aid=1231340947


----------



## SBE (Aug 16, 2014)

Αν το ξεκινήσουμε αυτό στην Ελλάδα Ιούλιο, προβλέπω μεγάλη συμμετοχή.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 17, 2014)

Μπράβο στον εμπνευστή. Στην λίστα είναι και ο Τιμ Κουκ (CEO της Apple), ο Τζεφ Μπέζος (CEO της Amazon), ο Λάρι Πέιτζ και ο Σεργκέι Μπριν (ιδρυτές της Google), ο Μπομπ Άιγκερ (CEO της Disney). Τέλος, η Έθελ Κένεντι έδωσε τον Ομπάμα, ο οποίος όμως αρνήθηκε (και διάλεξε την εναλλακτική της πρόκλησης, δηλαδή την δωρεά 100 δολαρίων για τον σκοπό).


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 17, 2014)

nickel said:


> Χτες ο Ζούκερμπεργκ, σήμερα ο Γκέιτς:


Ζάκερμπεργκ.


----------



## nickel (Aug 17, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Ζάκερμπεργκ.


Δεν δείχνετε κανέναν σεβασμό στους Μήτσους.


----------



## SBE (Aug 17, 2014)

Εγώ τον λέω Τσούκερμπεργκ, όπως το λέγανε μάλλον οι παπούδες του που μετανάστευσαν στις ΗΠΑ, πειράζει;
Αν και πιο συχνά τον λέω "ο $#@%^$^@ που έχει το φέισμπουκ".


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 17, 2014)

Που έφτιαξε το Facebook, για την ακρίβεια.


----------



## SBE (Aug 17, 2014)

Ενώ τώρα δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με αυτό; 
Άσε ρε Ελλη τις μεγάλες ακρίβειες!


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 18, 2014)

Υπάρχει διαφορά ανάμεσα στο *έφτιαξε* και στο *έχει*. Δεν το αγόρασε, ο ίδιος το έφτιαξε.


----------



## SBE (Aug 18, 2014)

Αρνούμαι να συνεχίσω αυτή τη συζήτηση. 
Το γιατί ελπίζω να το καταλαβαίνεις, και δεν είναι η έλλειψη επιχειρημάτων.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 18, 2014)

Όχι, δεν καταλαβαίνω τι μύγα σε τσίμπησε για μια επισήμανση. Δικό σου θέμα, βέβαια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 18, 2014)

Να κλείσει κάπου εδώ, παρακαλώ, οκ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 20, 2014)

Κάπου θα το έχουμε ξαναβάλει και αυτό, είμαι βέβαιος...






Μη βιάζεσαι να κρίνεις


----------



## pontios (Aug 23, 2014)

The Delhi College of Lingusitics: How to talk Australians. mg:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHQRZXM-4xI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NE-al0xSFJo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUhBRlXC8LY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QoRp_YFu2pY


----------



## Zazula (Aug 23, 2014)

pontios said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUhBRlXC8LY


To αστείο με τον παπαγάλο Chopper που τον λένε "ανεξήγητα" έτσι παρόλο που δεν έχει αυτιά, αναφέρεται στον Mark Read, σωστά;


----------



## pontios (Aug 24, 2014)

Zazula said:


> To αστείο με τον παπαγάλο Chopper που τον λένε "ανεξήγητα" έτσι παρόλο που δεν έχει αυτιά, αναφέρεται στον Mark Read, σωστά;



Πολύ σωστά, Zaz.
I knew the subleties would not be lost on you guys.


----------



## daeman (Aug 29, 2014)

daeman said:


> Μόνο για μπαντζοπωρωμένους χαρντκοράδες, Slayer's "Raining Blood" with a rural twist:
> ...
> 
> Yeehaw!



Παρομοίως, σε λίγο πιο λάιτ και πλούσιο:

AC/DC's Thunderstruck - Steve 'N' Seagulls







Και για κλασικίζοντες headbangers κεφαλοκοπανητές, 2CELLOS:


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2014)

Ακούω στο spotify τα άλμπουμ των 2Cellos και απολαμβάνω το κέφι τους, τις επιλογές τους, την ευρηματικότητά τους — από το γλυκύτατο Benedictus του Τζένκινς μέχρι το Smooth Criminal του Μάικλ Τζάκσον, που τους έκανε γνωστούς. Σκοπεύω να ακούσω στο YouTube και ολόκληρη ζωντανή συναυλία τους (εδώ).


----------



## Zazula (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2014)

Για την Κατερίνα Βρανά έμαθα από τα σημερινά Νέα:
Η Ελληνίδα που κάνει τους Αγγλους να ξεκαρδίζονται

Από το παρακάτω βιντεάκι έχω δει την εισαγωγή των 23 λεπτών που κάνει η Βρανά.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 21, 2014)

Εεεμμ, κάτι έγινε εκεί στα μέσα των ενενήνταζ...


----------



## Earion (Sep 21, 2014)

Άφησες απ' έξω τα καλύτερα, Ζάζουλα: 

*Tribute to Ridiculous Voices*






Η αποθέωση: ο Ντύλαν, ο Τομ Πέττυ, ο Μορρισσέυ, η Ντολόρες των Κράνμπεριζ, ο τύπος των Σμάσιν Πάμκινς ... οι Γκρην Ντέι!


*History of Misheard Lyrics*






(Αποκορύφωση: REM That's pee in the corner) :lol:

Εξαιρετικοί και ταλαντούχοι όλοι τους. Ευχαριστούμε, Ζάζουλα.


----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Εεεμμ, κάτι έγινε εκεί στα μέσα των ενενήνταζ...



:woot::laugh::lol:


Earion said:


> *Tribute to Ridiculous Voices*
> 
> *History of Misheard Lyrics*



:clap: :clap: Ο Ντίλαν κι ο Άρμστρονγκ είναι από τις αγαπημένες μου μιμήσεις· κάποτε δε μ' άφηναν να τραγουδήσω Ντίλαν με την κανονική μου φωνή, γιατί όλοι ήθελαν τη μίμηση. The answer, my friend, is not pissing in the wind, the answer is _blowing _in the wind.



Earion said:


> *History of Misheard Lyrics
> *...
> (Αποκορύφωση: REM That's pee in the corner) :lol:



We've already covered some of that stuff colored some of that staff, left our brains down in Africa, cod in a landslide as an escape from reality, and peed in _that_ corner, in the spotlight of: *Η γιαουρτοποίηση των στίχων*, namely watchmojo.com's Pot Pen Misheard Lyrics. 

See that girl, watch her scream, kicking the dancing queen / I tell you to end your life, I wish I could but it's too late / Every time you go away, you take a piece of meat with you / Don't go down tonight, it's bound to make you light, there's a bathroom on the right / Wrapped up like a douche, another rubber in the night / I'll never leave your pizza burning / Hold me closer, Tony Danza / 'Scuse me while I kiss this guy.

There are also "things in life we take for granite," over there.

Ευχαριστώ σας.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## daeman (Oct 6, 2014)

...
Επειδή το είδα και μου άρεσε, και η ταινία και ο τρόπος που έγινε:






They got the whole world in their hands, indeed. Minute, with every minute detail, in every minute.

www.ign.com/articles/2014/09/25/the-boxtrolls-review


Μ' άρεσε και το τραγούδι που είχε στους τίτλους τέλους, παρότι το κλου είναι αυτό εδώ, με στίχους και μουσική του Έρικ Άιντλ, με τον Μπεν Κίνγκσλεϊ που κάνει τη φωνή του Αρπάχτρα (Snatcher) και του άλλου του εαυτού, της Μαντάμ Φρου-Φρου, να δίνει τη θέση του για το τραγούδι στον Σον Πάτρικ Ντόιλ, τον Μαρκ Όρτον και τoυς Loch Lomond. The Boxtrolls Song:






Για τα θρυλικά τυριά του Τυρογεφυριού (Cheesebridge), στο τυρόνημα όταν θα κυκλοφορήσουν τα καλά αποσπάσματα. 
Κομμάτια, φέτες και κεφάλια. Κι ένα Briehemoth.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 15, 2014)

Βγαλμένο από τη ζωή: 







Zombie Moms Just Need Some Sleep In This 'Thriller' Parody


----------



## SBE (Oct 15, 2014)

Μόνο ένα πράγμα μπορεί να πει κανείς γι'αυτό το πρόβλημα, Παλ:


----------



## Palavra (Oct 15, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 18, 2014)

Αυτό εδώ, με το χάσμα γενεών, το έχουμε ξαναβάλει;


----------



## daeman (Oct 31, 2014)

...
Μια που είναι της λούφας και παραλλαγής σήμερα: 

Από Γουίντουζ ξέρ'ς;


----------



## Zazula (Nov 3, 2014)

Αν και παλιό, δεν θυμάμαι να έχουμε βάλει άλλοτε Greckoe:


----------



## cougr (Nov 5, 2014)

*I Told My Kids I Ate All Their Halloween Candy 2014* 

Το κοριτσάκι πάντως στο 1' 50" ήταν κυρία, όπως και το αγοράκι που ακολουθεί αμέσως μετά - κύριος!


----------



## daeman (Nov 6, 2014)

...
Heard the whistler? He's blowing in out the wind:






Όλοι έχουμε χείλια. Σφυρίξτε! Μέχρι τελικού σφυρίγματος.


----------



## Earion (Nov 28, 2014)

*Es regnet Feuer auf meiner Strasse*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 28, 2014)

Ach du Scheiße!


----------



## pontios (Nov 29, 2014)

cougr said:


> *I Told My Kids I Ate All Their Halloween Candy 2014*
> 
> Το κοριτσάκι πάντως στο 1' 50" ήταν κυρία, όπως και το αγοράκι που ακολουθεί αμέσως μετά - κύριος!



Bump!
That's a beauty, cougr!
Keep 'em coming. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 29, 2014)

Earion said:


> *Es regnet Feuer auf meiner Strasse*





drsiebenmal said:


> Ach du Scheiße!



Εγώ κοροϊδεύω, αλλά στο Διαδίκτυο βρίσκεις (σχεδόν) τα πάντα:
http://www.greeklyrics.de/uebersetzungen/16-rembetiko/1113-vrexei-fotia-sti-strata-mou.html

(Και με τη σωστή επιλογή ουσιαστικού για τη μετάφραση: Weg και όχι Strasse.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 29, 2014)

Αυτό δεν θυμάμαι να το έχω ξαναδεί εδώ μέσα (αλλά δεν αποκλείω και τίποτε, βέβαια :)):


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2014)

Το 'χει. Και σίγουρα δεν θα δυσκολευτεί να βρει δουλειά μετά τη λήξη της θητείας του. Εδώ ο Ομπάμα αντικαθιστά τον οικοδεσπότη του για να μιλήσει για το πρόγραμμά του για την υγεία. Δείτε πώς κάνει διάλογο με τα σχόλια στα δεξιά της οθόνης. Δεν τα κατάλαβα όλα, αλλά έχουμε και Αμερικανούς να μας εξηγήσουν τις απορίες.

Stephen Colbert brought his show to D.C. tonight, but it got hijacked by President Obama, who delivered his “DECREE” in place of Colbert’s “WORD” segment.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 12, 2014)

[email protected]@[email protected]!!!


----------



## nickel (Dec 12, 2014)

It's a beepable word. (Για να καταγράψουμε κι αυτόν το νεολογισμό.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 12, 2014)

Πάντως πολύ μικρή η γκάμα των μπιπιζόμενων λέξεων που χρησιμοποίησαν οι δύο κυρίες...


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 12, 2014)

Η Έλλεν Ντετζένερες εξανίσταται με το γυναικείο στυλό Μπικ :lol:


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2015)

Αυτό κρατήστε το, να το βάζετε τη βραδιά που θα ανακοινώνονται τα εκλογικά αποτελέσματα, μπας και γελάσει το χειλάκι σας:








Όπως λέει στο in.gr:

Viral Ιότροπο έχει γίνει το βίντεο από κάμερα περιπολικού που κατέγραψε την καλλιτεχνική πλευρά ενός αστυνομικού στο Ντόβερ, στην πολιτεία Ντέλαγουερ των ΗΠΑ.

Ο 48χρονος αστυνομικός Τζεφ Ντέιβις τραγουδά το «Shake it Off» της Τέιλορ Σουίφτ και τα δίνει όλα...

Το βίντεο δόθηκε στη δημοσιότητα από το ίδιο το αστυνομικό τμήμα. Εκπρόσωπος του τμήματος δήλωσε ότι ο Ντέιβις, πατέρας τεσσάρων παιδιών, δεν είχε καμία αντίρρηση στο να πρωταγωνιστήσει στο βίντεο.

Είπε, μάλιστα, ότι ο Ντέιβις γνωρίζει απ' έξω τους στίχους του τραγουδιού επειδή η 10χρονη κόρη του είναι θαυμάστρια της Σουίφτ.
http://news.in.gr/perierga/article/?aid=1231378785​


Το πρωτότυπο:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfWlot6h_JM


----------



## Zazula (Jan 20, 2015)

Φλας δεν έχει το περιπολικό του;


----------



## nickel (Jan 24, 2015)

Αν νιώθετε σοβαρή ανάγκη να γελάσετε αυτές τις μέρες, το παρόν βιντεάκι το συστήνουν οι πιο καλοί γιατροί:

*Η γάτα που κάνει την ψόφια / The cat that plays possum*


----------



## daeman (Feb 2, 2015)

...
The brand new Fiat Viagra






Auto erotica. 

His other same car is a Cinquecento, too.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 5, 2015)

Μάλλον _μόνο _για κλάματα:


----------



## Zazula (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## cougr (Feb 13, 2015)

*1 girl 3 bullies*


----------



## Tapioco (Feb 13, 2015)

Το έχω ξαναδεί αυτό το βιντεάκι. Πρέπει να έχει γίνει ιικό (λέγεται αυτό αντί του ελληνικού viral; ).
Έχω, όμως, την εντύπωση ότι είναι στημένο.
Πολύ ταινία Μπρους Λι μου φαίνεται η όλη κατάσταση.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 13, 2015)

Tapioco said:


> Πρέπει να έχει γίνει ιικό (λέγεται αυτό αντί του ελληνικού viral; ).


http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?5988


----------



## Tapioco (Feb 13, 2015)

Σιγά μη δεν το προλαβαίνατε εδώ μέσα. 

Εξαιρετική έμπνευση το _ιότροπο_.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## SBE (Feb 13, 2015)

"Έχει γράψει κάτι στα ξένα"
Γιατί ως γνωστόν όλοι οι ξένοι μιλάνε ξένα.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 22, 2015)

Rap battle Ντάισελμπλουμ-Βαρουφάκη:


----------



## SBE (Feb 22, 2015)

Λοιπόν, δεν ξέρω τί γλωσσα ήταν αλλά βάζοντας κατω τα φρικτά γερμανικά μου και ό,τι έχω πιάσει από τα σκανδιναβικά σήριαλ, το έπιασα το νόημα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 22, 2015)

Ολλανδικά είναι. Κυκλοφορεί και με εφευρετικό ελληνικό υποτιτλισμό.


----------



## SBE (Feb 22, 2015)

Ναι, το βρήκα μετά, αλλά μου ΄φανηκε ότι ήταν λίγο ευπρεπισμένος ο υποτιτλισμός.


----------



## daeman (Feb 22, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ολλανδικά είναι. Κυκλοφορεί και με εφευρετικό ελληνικό υποτιτλισμό.


----------



## nickel (Feb 26, 2015)

He puts the 'Hell' in Hellas.

Δεν έχω κανένα σχόλιο. Έχω μείνει άφωνος.

http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.media&id=39750


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 26, 2015)

Ένα βίντεο για κλάματα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 7, 2015)

Τι'ν τουτ'; Δεν άντεξα ως το τέλος, έπαθα αναμπουρμπούλιασμα των εγκεφαλικών ημισφαιρίων. Τρολάρει ο τάυπος;






Και γεωγραφία:


----------



## SBE (Mar 8, 2015)

Φυσικά και τρολλάρει, κι άμα δεις ως το τέλος θα δεις ότι το δείχνει κι όλας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 8, 2015)

Και όμως· η Kallithea προφέρεται σωστά, ως Γκούντβιου. :devil:


----------



## SBE (Mar 8, 2015)

Κι ο Εύοσμος Goodsmell.


----------



## SBE (Mar 17, 2015)

Αυτό κανονικά στα εργαλεία της δουλειάς έπρεπε να μπεί: 
Πώς γίνεται η ορθή διερμηνεία τραγουδιών στη νοηματική γλώσσα.


----------



## daeman (Mar 17, 2015)

SBE said:


> Αυτό κανονικά στα εργαλεία της δουλειάς έπρεπε να μπεί:
> Πώς γίνεται η ορθή διερμηνεία τραγουδιών στη νοηματική γλώσσα.
> ...



Αυτή είναι ορθή διερμηνεία τραγουδιού στη νοηματική, όχι σαν κάτι άλλους και κάτι άλλες.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 18, 2015)

Νομίζω το πρότυπο παραμένει πάντα τούτο 'δώ:


----------



## Zazula (Mar 18, 2015)

*GreekStarter – Greece Launches A KickStarter*


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 18, 2015)

Πολύ καλό.:laugh:


----------



## Zazula (Mar 21, 2015)

Πάλι καλύτεροι οι Έλληνες — και στη θεολογία τους! 
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=922847781083464


----------



## daeman (Mar 22, 2015)

...
We placed an IKEA painting in a museum and told art experts it was from the famous IKE-Andrews. Would they notice?


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 22, 2015)

Αναμενόμενο. Σαν το άλλο με την κενή αίθουσα σε μουσείο σύγχρονης τέχνης που όλοι θαύμαζαν τις κρυφές πτυχές του αόρατου έργου, πώς ο καλλιτέχνης ήθελε να τονίσει τον χώρο, το κενό και δεν συμμαζεύεται και κανείς δεν κοίταζε το ταμπελάκι που έγραφε ότι οι υπεύθυνοι ζητάνε συγγνώμη για την απουσία του έργου που κανονικά έπρεπε να εκτίθεται στον χώρο.


----------



## SBE (Mar 22, 2015)

Μα γιά μια στιγμή, το ΙΚΕΑ αγόρασε τα διακιώματα του έργου από κάποιον επαγγελματία. Μπορεί ακόμα κι από κανέναν φοιτητή σχολής καλών τεχνών, που ίσως στο μέλλον γίνει διάσημος ίσως όχι. Οπότε δεν είναι και τόσο απίθανο να έχει κάποια καλλιτεχνική αξία ή να αρέσει στο κοινό (για να πουλήσει το αγόρασε το ΙΚΕΑ, όχι για να μαζεύει σκόνη στα ράφια). 
Το μέσο δεν έχει σημασία. 
Είχα πάει πριν λίγο καιρό σε μια έκθεση φωτογραφίας του Χορστ, που τον ξέρετε από τη φωτογραφία της μοντέλας με τον άσπρο κορσέ με τις κορδέλες (όποιος δεν θυμάται, ας ακολουθήσει το σύνδεσμο πιο πάνω). Το 90% των φωτογραφιών της έκθεσης ήταν φωτογραφίες μόδας από περιοδικά και από διαφημίσεις. Δηλαδή θεωρητικά οποιοσδήποτε μπορούσε να κόψει τη σελίδα από το περιοδικό και να την κορνιζάρει. Μπορεί να μην είχε την αναπαραγωγή των φωτοσκιάσεων ή το βάθος της ποιοτικής ασπρόμαυρης εκτύπωσης (που δεν την έχουν ούτε οι παλιές οικογενειακές φωτογραφίες μας, π.χ.), αλλά αισθητικά είχε το ζητούμενο από τον θεατή. Κι όλα αυτά για το κόστος ενός περιοδικού και μιας κορνίζας. 
Αλλάζει η καλλιτεχνική αξία ενός έργου; Γίνεται κακής ποιότητας όταν αναπαράγεται σε πολλά αντίγραφα;

Υ.Γ. Αυτό του ΙΚΕΑ δεν θα το έβαζα στο σπίτι μου πάντως.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 22, 2015)

Η καλλιτεχνική αξία ενός έργου είναι συνάρτηση πολλών πραγμάτων, όμως η διαφήμιση του ΙΚΕΑ ήθελε να καταδείξει μία κυρίαρχη πεποίθηση της σύγχρονης τέχνης, πως είναι ο χώρος που κάνει το καλλιτεχνικό έργο και ο σκοπός δημιουργίας που μετατρέπει το έργο σε καλλιτέχνημα. Δηλαδή μια κοινή λάμπα στο σπίτι σου είναι μια κοινή λάμπα. Αν την εκθέσεις σε εκθεσιακό χώρο με σκοπό να προβάλλεις κάτι, είναι καλλιτεχνικό έργο. Ο χώρος δημιουργεί το καλλιτεχνικό βάθος και το καλλιτεχνικό βάθος πιστοποιεί τον χώρο ως έκθεση έργων τέχνης. Αν φαίνεται κυκλικό επιχείρημα είναι γιατί είναι.

Μια άλλη θεώρηση της τέχνης λέει ότι το καλλιτεχνικό έργο αποκτά αξία από τον χρόνο που δαπανά ο καλλιτέχνης ή την προσοχή που δίνει ή το πόσο συστηματικά έχει αποτυπώσει τον σκοπό του δημιουργήματος στο δημιούργημα. Ένα έργο που φτιάχνεται για εργοστασιακή παραγωγή είναι μάλλον απίθανο να πρόκειται για κάποια μεμονωμένη καλλιτεχνική δημιουργία που ξέθαψε η παραγωγός εταιρεία. Θα είναι μάλλον έργο κατά παραγγελία (ράντομ έργο ή στοχευμένο, δεν έχει σημασία), πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι ο δημιουργός πληρώθηκε για να φτιάξει κάτι για εργοστασιακή παραγωγή και με μικρό αντίτιμο. Οπότε δεν θα μπήκε στον κόπο να δαπανήσει περισσότερο χρόνο, αγωνία, να νοηματοδοτήσει το έργο του, κτλ, χωρίς να αποκλείεται κάτι τέτοιο.

Πάντως στις εικαστικές τέχνες είναι πιο δύσκολο να γίνει αυτή η διάκριση, αλλά υπάρχουν τα έργα που φτιάχνονται με σκοπό το οπτικό αποτέλεσμα και άλλα που φτιάχνονται για να πάνε μπροστά την τέχνη, ως καλλιτεχνικές δημιουργίες. Στην μουσική είναι πιο εμφανές τι φτιάχνεται για διασκέδαση και τι ως καλλιτεχνικό έργο.


----------



## daeman (Apr 8, 2015)

...
Die Anstalt: Griechenland, Banken, Troika, Journalisten (ZDF, 31-3-2015)











Έχουν πολλά λάθη οι υπότιτλοι, αλλά διαλέγουμε πού θα εστιαστούμε, στο δάχτυλο ή στο φεγγάρι, όσο κι αν ταλαιπωρούνται τα κειμενοδιορθωτικά αντανακλαστικά μας.


Και ολόκληρη η εκπομπή, αλλά χωρίς υπότιτλους:






http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/kanaluebersicht/2078314#/kanaluebersicht/2078314


----------



## SBE (Apr 8, 2015)

Με τους υπότιτλους κατάλαβα λιγότερα, πάντως. 
Το είπα και πιο πριν νομίζω, αλλά ας το ξαναπώ: πολύ θα ήθελα να έχει η κρατική τηλεόραση στην Ελλάδα μια εκπομπή στην οποία τρεις τύποι θα παίζουν σκετς που θα μας θυμίζουν τα δικά μας στραβά.


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2015)

SBE said:


> πολύ θα ήθελα να έχει η κρατική τηλεόραση στην Ελλάδα μια εκπομπή στην οποία τρεις τύποι θα παίζουν σκετς που θα μας θυμίζουν τα δικά μας στραβά.


Ο Λαζόπουλος έχει το ταλέντο, αλλά είναι εμετικά λαϊκιστής. Έτσι μας θυμίζει το μεγαλύτερο δικό μας στραβό: τον λαϊκισμό.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 8, 2015)

nickel said:


> Ο Λαζόπουλος έχει το ταλέντο, αλλά είναι εμετικά λαϊκιστής. Έτσι μας θυμίζει το μεγαλύτερο δικό μας στραβό: τον λαϊκισμό.


Ο Λαζόπουλος έχει δώσει καλά δείγματα παλιά (εδώ και καιρό είναι όντως στρατευμένος στον εμετισμό). Αλλά απορώ που δεν σκέφτηκες τη μεγάλη σχολή με τα σκετσάκια των Comfuzio-Α.Μ.Α.Ν.-Α.Μ.Α.Ν. Τα Καθάρματα, καθώς και τον Μητσικώστα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2015)

Δεν τα σκέφτηκα, επειδή, ευτυχώς ή δυστυχώς, παρακολουθώ ελάχιστη τηλεόραση και δεν ξέρω καν για τι μιλάς. Βάλε λίνκους!


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 8, 2015)

Ακριβώς αυτά που λέει ο Ζαζ. Έχουμε και μάλιστα αρκετά τέτοια δείγματα. Απλά επειδή τα βλέπουμε από μέσα είναι πιο δύσκολο να τα αντιληφθούμε. Αντιθέτως, βιντεάκια όπως το παραπάνω το βλέπεις σαν εξωτερικός παρατηρητής και σου κάνει μεγαλύτερη εντύπωση και παραμένει στην μνήμη σου.

Οι _ΑΜΑΝ _είχαν δώσει άπειρα δείγματα κλασικής νεοελληνικής παράνοιας ενώ ο Μητσικώστας έχει ένα εντελώς διαφορετικό στυλ, όπου σατιρίζει χωρίς να πολιτικολογεί. Ο σύγχρονος Λαζόπουλος κάνει περισσότερο πολιτική και λιγότερο σάτιρα, θα έλεγα σε αναλογία 99-1. Οι _Μήτσοι_ του ήταν εντελώς αλλιώς.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 8, 2015)

Μερικά πρόσφατα δείγματα Μητσικώστα:


----------



## daeman (Apr 8, 2015)

...
Μια Κρητική κριτική για το Jesus of Nazareth

[video=youtube;Qzjs7K3bjJE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=223&v=Qzjs7K3bjJE[/video]


----------



## Marinos (Apr 9, 2015)

daeman said:


> ...
> Μια Κρητική κριτική για το Jesus of Nazareth


Ωραίο δεν είναι το touch με τον Αϊζενστάιν στο τέλος, εκεί που λέει για κάποιο λάθος στο μοντάζ;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 19, 2015)

Αν μιλάμε για τραγούδι, δεν υπάρχει ανταγωνισμός!


----------



## SBE (Apr 22, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Ακριβώς αυτά που λέει ο Ζαζ. Έχουμε και μάλιστα αρκετά τέτοια δείγματα. Απλά επειδή τα βλέπουμε από μέσα είναι πιο δύσκολο να τα αντιληφθούμε. Αντιθέτως, βιντεάκια όπως το παραπάνω το βλέπεις σαν εξωτερικός παρατηρητής και σου κάνει μεγαλύτερη εντύπωση και παραμένει στην μνήμη σου.
> 
> Οι _ΑΜΑΝ _είχαν δώσει άπειρα δείγματα κλασικής νεοελληνικής παράνοιας ενώ ο Μητσικώστας έχει ένα εντελώς διαφορετικό στυλ, όπου σατιρίζει χωρίς να πολιτικολογεί. Ο σύγχρονος Λαζόπουλος κάνει περισσότερο πολιτική και λιγότερο σάτιρα, θα έλεγα σε αναλογία 99-1. Οι _Μήτσοι_ του ήταν εντελώς αλλιώς.



Καθυστέρημένη απάντηση λόγω διακοπών:
Δεν είπα ότι δεν έχουμε ή δεν είχαμε σατιρικές εκπομπές. Κι η επιθεώρηση άλλωστε επιτυχημένο είδος είναι/ήταν στην Ελλάδα. 
Είπα ότι θα ήθελα να δω αν θα άντεχε το κοινό μια εκπομπή χιουμοριστική στην οποία θα αναφέρονταν τα φάουλ της Ελλάδας προς τρίτους.

Προσθήκη: εννοείται ότι το να γελάμε με τον Καμμένο ή τον Ψινάκη δεν είναι φάουλ της Ελλάδας προς τρίτους.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 22, 2015)

SBE said:


> Καθυστέρημένη απάντηση λόγω διακοπών:
> Δεν είπα ότι δεν έχουμε ή δεν είχαμε σατιρικές εκπομπές. Κι η επιθεώρηση άλλωστε επιτυχημένο είδος είναι/ήταν στην Ελλάδα.
> Είπα ότι θα ήθελα να δω αν θα άντεχε το κοινό μια εκπομπή χιουμοριστική στην οποία θα αναφέρονταν τα φάουλ της Ελλάδας προς τρίτους.
> 
> Προσθήκη: εννοείται ότι το να γελάμε με τον Καμμένο ή τον Ψινάκη δεν είναι φάουλ της Ελλάδας προς τρίτους.



Φάουλ της Ελλάδας προς τρίτους δεν έχουμε πολύ σύγχρονα. Τουλάχιστον όχι μεγάλα και ζημιογόνα. Νομίζω ότι θα ήταν λίγο μπαγιάτικο χιούμορ να μιλήσουμε για τον Αλέξανδρο ή το Βυζάντιο ή την Επανάσταση. Συνήθως τα μεγάλα φάουλ τα κάνουν αυτοί που έχουν το πάνω χέρι σε μια υπόθεση κι εμείς σαν έθνος έχουμε καιρό να έχουμε το πάνω χέρι σε οτιδήποτε. Αλλά αν έχεις παραδείγματα, συγκρίσιμα με του συγκεκριμένου σκετς, ευπρόσδεκτα.

Επίσης μπορείς να δεις και το Ουκ αν λάβοις που σατίριζε τα πάντα όλα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 22, 2015)

Χέλλε, αναρωτιέμαι αν γνωρίζεις ποια χώρα και ο λαός της αποκαλούνται (ή αποκαλούνταν, τεσπα, ως πολύ πρόσφατα) στα σημερινά Βαλκάνια «Αμερικάνοι των Βαλκανίων» -- και γιατί.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 22, 2015)

Θα με ενδιέφερε να μάθω το γιατί, όπως είπα και πιο πάνω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 22, 2015)

Προφανώς δεν ενδιαφέρεσαι να σχηματίσεις δική σου γνώμη (αλλιώς θα διάβαζες κάποια από τα άρθρα που σε παρέπεμψα μέσω συνδέσμου) ούτε μπορώ να θεωρήσω ότι δεν έχεις πάρει είδηση από το έργο, ιδίως ζώντας στη Θεσσαλονίκη, οπότε μπορώ εύλογα να υποθέσω ότι σε ενδιαφέρει η δική μου εκτίμηση μόνο και μόνο για να την κοντράρεις. Η δική μου εκτίμηση είναι, λοιπόν, ότι μετά την πτώση του τείχους του Βερολίνου και την κατάρρευση του Υπαρκτού, φερθήκαμε (όχι αναγκαστικά εσύ κι εγώ, αλλά ένα όχι ασήμαντο πλήθος συνελλήνων μας, ενδεχομένως και πλειοψηφικό) με απίστευτο νεοπλουτισμό, αλαζονεία, ρατσισμό, ακόμη και ωμή απανθρωπιά.

Από εκεί και πέρα, δεν πρόκειται να μπω σε περιπτωσιολογία. Υπάρχουν χιλιάδες γνωστές και επίμαχες περιπτώσεις ανεπίσημων και επίσημων εμπλοκών μας σε αυτά τα 25 χρόνια που έγιναν αισθητές/αξιοποιήθηκαν/μετατράπηκαν από πολιτικούς και τον απλό λαό στις όμορές μας χώρες για τη δημιουργία αυτής της εκτίμησης. Ούτε σκοπεύω να ξανασυζητήσω όλες τις τυπικές και άτυπες πολιτικές μας αυτής της εποχής. Γνωστά είναι όλα.


----------



## Marinos (Apr 22, 2015)

Έτσι είναι, χαίρομαι που το διαβάζω εδώ--η βασική αιτία για την οποία θα μπορούσα να θεωρήσω δίκαια τιμωρία την κατάρρευση των τελευταίων χρόνων. (Επειδή όμως είμαι και λίγο ορθολογιστής δεν τη θεωρώ δίκαια τιμωρία--τέλος πάντων). Πέρα από τις ατομικές συμπεριφορές και τα "Προσεχώς Βουλγάρες", ο οικονομικός ιμπεριαλισμός της Ελλάδας (δημόσιας και ιδιωτικής) στα Βαλκάνια δεν νομίζω να είχε προηγούμενο στην περιοχή.

edit: Είναι σαφής η τελευταία πρόταση άραγε; Το νόημα είναι "ήταν χωρίς προηγούμενο", θέλω να πω ήταν εμφατική η έκφραση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 22, 2015)

Marinos said:


> [...] ο οικονομικός ιμπεριαλισμός της Ελλάδας (δημόσιας και ιδιωτικής) στα Βαλκάνια δεν νομίζω να είχε προηγούμενο στην περιοχή.


Μην ξεχνάς ότι παρακολουθώ και τα αυστριακά πράγματα --και τις επιχειρηματικές μας κόντρες στην περιοχή στον τραπεζικό τομέα, στα πετρελαιοειδή, στις μεταφορές και αλλού ... ;)


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 22, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Προφανώς δεν ενδιαφέρεσαι να σχηματίσεις δική σου γνώμη (αλλιώς θα διάβαζες κάποια από τα άρθρα που σε παρέπεμψα μέσω συνδέσμου) ούτε μπορώ να θεωρήσω ότι δεν έχεις πάρει είδηση από το έργο, ιδίως ζώντας στη Θεσσαλονίκη, οπότε μπορώ εύλογα να υποθέσω ότι σε ενδιαφέρει η δική μου εκτίμηση μόνο και μόνο για να την κοντράρεις.



Όχι, η αλήθεια είναι ότι σου το ζήτησα γιατί με ενδιαφέρει η δική σου εκτίμηση, επειδή εμπιστεύομαι ότι θα έκανες μια καλή, τίμια και σωστή σούμα των πραγμάτων, καθώς δεν έχω χρόνο να κάτσω να διαβάσω 500 κείμενα, αλλά όπως το πάρει κανείς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 22, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Όχι, η αλήθεια είναι ότι σου το ζήτησα γιατί με ενδιαφέρει η δική σου εκτίμηση, επειδή εμπιστεύομαι ότι θα έκανες μια καλή, τίμια και σωστή σούμα των πραγμάτων, καθώς δεν έχω χρόνο να κάτσω να διαβάσω 500 κείμενα, αλλά όπως το πάρει κανείς.



ΟΚ, κερδίζεις το σετ. :)


----------



## SBE (Apr 22, 2015)

Με κάλυψαν εν μέρει οι προηγούμενοι: η στάση της Ελλάδας στα Βαλκάνια την τελευταία εικοσαετία, για την οποία δεν ξέρουμε τίποτα, μόνο υποψίες εδώ κι εκεί. Από την επιθετική επέκταση των ελληνικών επιχειρήσεων- ιδιωτικών (που δεν μας αφορούν και τόσο) αλλά και κρατικών (που μας αφορούν, δικά μας λεφτά είναι κι οι διοικητές δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι), τη διακίνηση γυναικόπαιδων κλπ κλπ. 
Άμα κοιτάξουμε πιο πίσω, ας πάμε π.χ. στα στρατιωτικά μας. Από τον πόλεμο της Κορέας στο Ιράκ. Ήμασταν πάντα τύπος και υπογραμμός; (δεν ξέρω, ρωτάω, γιατί στατιστικά κάπου θα στραβοπατήσαμε, σε όλους συμβαίνει).


----------



## Hellegennes (May 21, 2015)

[video=youtube;NtB1W8zkY5A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=210&v=NtB1W8zkY5A[/video]


----------



## Marinos (Jun 11, 2015)

Άντε να μάθεις να το κάνεις κάθε πρωί όμως:


----------



## Themis (Jun 11, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Άντε να μάθεις να το κάνεις κάθε πρωί όμως


Ομολογώ ότι εγώ το κάνω μόνο Δευτέρα-Τετάρτη-Παρασκευή.


----------



## daeman (Jun 11, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Άντε να μάθεις να το κάνεις κάθε πρωί όμως:



I do it every day, using various contraptions I've devised, but sometimes I end up in the wrong trousers. Gromiiiiit!

~ Wallace






On the upside, those wrong trousers landed me an Academy Award.


----------



## daeman (Jun 14, 2015)

...
Πάρ' τον στο γάμο σου να σου τα κάνει λίμπα. Ο κουμπάρος:





Got the rings but hasn't got the moves. 

Συμπεθέροι και κουμπάροι τον πρώτο χρόνο έχουν τη χάρη. Αρκεί να ξεπεράσουν το πρώτο σκαλί.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 23, 2015)

Δραχμάς δεν δίδω, λίρας δεν δίδω!





(το πρωτότυπο)


----------



## daeman (Jul 20, 2015)

...
Trick shots - Riley (from down under, over and in)






Shots only edit: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TBGiq9IlZQ

We promise this is real. No special or visual effects. Trick shot kid = persistence. 
https://www.facebook.com/RileyDiary

Attempts:
Short tube: 12 (several successes)
Yellow paper ball: 64
Long tube: 1 (First go, no joke)
Tennis ball rebound: 1 hour x 4 days (4 hours) approx 300
Spoon in cup: 12
Milk: 36 (over 2 days)
DVD: 34
Toothbrush: 136
Toaster: 54
--
Toilet roll holder: 142 (close, but not achieved)

Riley just turned 6. Most shots done as 5 year old.


----------



## pontios (Aug 2, 2015)

Τα λόγια είναι περιττά.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fC6RP6tZ1Q


----------



## daeman (Sep 12, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> nickel said:
> 
> 
> > Έλα, τραγική είναι η κατάσταση στη Συρία.
> ...








Χωρίς λόγια και χωρίς να μπαίνω στην ουσία της συζήτησης, αλλά επειδή μου το θύμισες .


First World Problems - Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## daeman (Oct 5, 2015)

Spoiler






> A unique performance of Carmen by Kassandra Dimopoulou in my class of Unit Operations, in Chemical Engineering Department, Aristotle University.





 Αν ήταν έτσι οι παραδόσεις, ξαναπήγαινα κι εγώ, για χημικός-τενόρος αυτή τη φορά. 
Σπολλάτη, Όλι.


----------



## SBE (Oct 5, 2015)

Εσύ ίσως, αλλά οι φοιτητές εδώ δεν μου φάνηκε να συγκινήθηκαν ιδιαίτερα


----------



## daeman (Oct 5, 2015)

SBE said:


> Εσύ ίσως, αλλά οι φοιτητές εδώ δεν μου φάνηκε να συγκινήθηκαν ιδιαίτερα



Αν τους έκανα την παράδοση τραγουδιστά και τους έλεγα ότι θα εξεταστούν μετά, κιχ δε θ' ακουγόταν... :devil:

La Habanera química: διακόσαι χιλιάδαι δίσκοι.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 6, 2015)

SBE said:


> Εσύ ίσως, αλλά οι φοιτητές εδώ δεν μου φάνηκε να συγκινήθηκαν ιδιαίτερα


Πες τα. Μου έκανε ιδιαίτερη εντύπωση το γεγονός ότι αυτά τα παιδιά συνέχισαν καθ' όλη τη διάρκεια του χάπενινγκ να κουβεντιάζουν μεταξύ τους και να θορυβούν, σαν τάξη δημοτικού σχολείου. Εντάξει, αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι στα πρώτα δευτερόλεπτα αιφνιδιάζονται. Μετά αντιλαμβάνονται ότι πρόκειται για χάπενινγκ, όπου ένας καλλιτέχνης ερμηνεύει την τέχνη του. Γιατί δείχνουν ότι περιφρονούν την τραγουδίστρια; Επειδή η όπερα στην Ελλάδα θεωρείται πιο χαμηλά και από τη σκυλοπόπ;


----------



## SBE (Oct 6, 2015)

Το να σχολιάζουν μεταξύ τους το θέαμα θα το θεωρούσα λογικό, αλλά αυτοί δεν σχολιάζουν, συνεχίζουν ό,τι έκαναν και πριν, λες και δεν τρέχει τίποτα. 
Ομοίως λογικό θα θεωρούσα το να συμμετείχαν κάποιοι (αν όχι όλοι) στο θέαμα- αν και κάτι τέτοια αυθόρμητα τα θεωρούσα κι εγώ βλακείες όταν ζούσα στην Ελλάδα (τη χώρα των έξω καρδιά, εκδηλωτικών κατοίκων). 
Δεν περιμένω αντιδράσεις χολιγουντιανού τύπου (στο αμερικάνικο σινεμά όλοι οι καράβλαχοι πάνε στην Όπερα και με την πρώτη νότα αρχίζουν να κλαίνε από συγκίνηση), αλλά ας κάνουν τουλάχιστον ότι προσέχουν. Από ευγένεια.


----------



## nickel (Oct 31, 2015)

Η Emirates έχει και πολύ χιούμορ και πολύ ωραίες αεροσυνοδούς.


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2015)

Κάπου θέλω να το προσθέσω αυτό, να μπορώ να το ξαναβρώ:

French father and son have the most precious conversation in interview about Paris attacks.

https://www.facebook.com/jrous92/videos/10156190732035487/


----------



## SBE (Nov 17, 2015)

Μα αν κρίνω απο τους Γάλλους γνωστούς μου στο ΦΒ, την επόμενη κιόλας είχαν κυκλοφορήσει οδηγίες για το πώς να εξηγήσουν γονείς (και δάσκαλοι από Δευτέρα) στα παιδιά τί συνέβη και πώς να χειριστούν την κατάσταση στο σχολείο. 
Όπως κάνουμε και στην Ελλάδα δηλαδή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 17, 2015)

SBE said:


> Όπως κάνουμε και στην Ελλάδα δηλαδή.


Νομίζω ότι έχουν μεταφράσει στα γαλλικά τα σχετικά εγχειρίδια του ΟΕΔΒ.

Κάτσε να το μπογιατίσω κιόλας, μην το δω δημοσιευμένο πουθενά ως «συμβολή της Ελλάδας στην ψυχολογική στήριξη του γαλλικού λαού»...


----------



## daeman (Nov 18, 2015)

...
Για να γελάσει και λίγο το χείλι μας:






"France is going to endure. And I'll tell you why: If you are in a war of culture and lifestyle with France, good fucking luck!"


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 11, 2015)

Yessss!


----------



## Earion (Dec 13, 2015)

*Why Bill Clinton Will Make a Great First Gentleman*






Πώς λέγεται αυτό; «Η εκδίκηση μιας απατημένης»;


----------



## SBE (Dec 13, 2015)

Earion said:


> Πώς λέγεται αυτό; «Η εκδίκηση μιας απατημένης»;



Γιατί δεν καταλαβαίνω το σχόλιο σου, Εάριε;


----------



## Earion (Dec 24, 2015)

Κι εγώ απορώ γιατί δεν το καταλαβαίνεις. Έχεις δει άλλον πρώην πλανητάρχη να τον προορίζουν για ξεναγό του Λευκού Οίκου, για οικοδεσπότη σε δείπνα χορτοφάγων; :twit:


----------



## SBE (Dec 25, 2015)

Πρώην πλανητάρχη. Νυν κονφερανσιέ του Έλληνα πρωθυπουργού. 
Sic transit gloria mundi.


----------



## daeman (Dec 25, 2015)

SBE said:


> Πρώην πλανητάρχη. Νυν κονφερανσιέ του Έλληνα πρωθυπουργού.
> Sic transit gloria mundi.



Sic transit gloria _imperatoris _mundi. He's been hillaried.
Ημίφως ιλαρόν. He had it coming, though. And cuming, on a notorious blue dress. Hilarious.


----------



## Earion (Feb 4, 2016)

*Budweiser USA: 2016 Super Bowl Commercial*. Η Έλεν Μίρρεν ανοίγει το στόμα της και δεν αστειεύεται. 
Don't Drink and Drive!!!


----------



## daeman (Feb 14, 2016)

...
How to put on a bra






Bravely. 

πρβλ. bra-storming.


----------



## daeman (Mar 15, 2016)

...
If the world were 100 people


----------



## nickel (Mar 31, 2016)

Πλήρης ημερών, στα 85 του, έφυγε και μια καλή παλιά παρέα, ο κωμικός Ρόνι Κόρμπετ.

http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-35934024
http://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-radio/2016/mar/31/ronnie-corbett-dies-aged-85

Όλο και κάποιο βιντεάκι θα έχουμε εδώ μέσα. Να κι ένα πιο πρόσφατο.


----------



## Earion (May 25, 2016)

"Darth by Darthwest" του Fabrice Mathieu


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2016)

:clap: New versions of classic scenes. Να ξεκινήσουμε νήμα αν είναι να αρχίσει καινούργια μόδα.


----------



## nickel (May 28, 2016)

Για όσους δεν το έχουν πάρει χαμπάρι (σαν εμένα μέχρι πριν από λίγα λεπτά)...

*Fake book covers on the subway*

Κείμενο: *The guy with the fake book covers is back at it again in the NYC subway*
http://www.lostateminor.com/2016/05/26/the-guy-with-the-fake-book-covers-is-back-at-it-again/

Τελειώνει λέγοντας:
In an interview with Bored Panda, Rogowsky revealed that he got the best reactions from Gay Garfield and 10,000 Dick Pics (not surprisingly). As to how he managed to contain his laughter during the stunt, he said: “The actual book I was reading was the autobiography of Madeleine Albright.”

Πρώτο βίντεο:






Το σίκουελ:






Σκέφτομαι να το κάνουμε ξεχωριστό νήμα, να αρχίσουμε να ανεβάζουμε ελληνικά εξώφυλλα... :cheek:


----------



## Costas (Jun 24, 2016)

Γαλλική σάτιρα για το Euro, που βγήκε στην αρχή του τουρνουά:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 26, 2016)

Αυτή η απόστροφος στο J'préfère δεν είναι λάθος; Δεν πρέπει Je;

Υπογραφή: Ένας ολιγογαλλομαθής


----------



## SBE (Jun 26, 2016)

Όχι δεν είναι. Είναι σα να λέμε αργκό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## pontios (Oct 6, 2016)

a day in the life of Damian, the joey.


----------



## daeman (Jan 20, 2017)

...
«In-αγγουρέισιον σήμερα...»
https://www.facebook.com/vasilis.babouris/posts/10154293492573404






Πραγματικά για πολλά γέλια και γοερά κλάματα.


----------



## daeman (Apr 5, 2018)

...
Ιερουσαλήμ. Ρεπορτάζ του ανταποκριτή μας:






Comicus: Does everybody want soup?
Peter: Please, we must talk. This may be our last supper!
Comicus: Well, it's my first order. Look, one little question and I'll let you all go: are you all together or are there separate checks?
...
Jesus: Hear ye so you say, but one who sits amongst us has already betrayed me this night.
Various apostles: No!
Comicus: Judas! ... Would you like some mulled wine? It's terrific!
Judas: No. No. Leave us alone!
Comicus: All right, all right! Jesus!
Jesus: Yes.
Comicus: What?
Jesus: What?
Comicus: What?
Jesus: Yes.
Comicus: Jesus!
Jesus: Yes.
Comicus: What?
Jesus: What?
Comicus: You said what.
Jesus: Yes.
Comicus: Nothing.

–Ah, Leonardo! It's all right, we ordered a group portrait."

Jesus Christ, it's John Hurt.


----------



## nickel (Apr 5, 2018)

Να μια ταινία που πρέπει επειγόντως να ξαναδώ. Και μια ιδέα για νήμα με προτάσεις: Παλιές ταινίες που πρέπει επειγόντως να ξαναδούμε. Bucket list of movies I must see again before I die. May it be very long.


----------



## SBE (Apr 6, 2018)

Nα ξαναδούμε; Εδώ δεν προλαβαίνουμε όλες αυτές που δεν έχουμε δει!


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2018)

SBE said:


> Nα ξαναδούμε; Εδώ δεν προλαβαίνουμε όλες αυτές που δεν έχουμε δει!




Υπάρχει ωστόσο μια λογική: όταν βλέπεις ταινία που έχεις ξεχάσει, αλλά έχεις διατηρήσει την αίσθηση ότι σου άρεσε, ενδέχεται να είναι πιο ικανοποιητική η εμπειρία από το ρίσκο να δεις μια ταινία για πρώτη φορά. Και λέω «ενδέχεται» επειδή δεν είναι λίγες οι ταινίες που τις βλέπω με τα σημερινά μάτια και οι εντυπώσεις είναι εντελώς διαφορετικές από τις αρχικές. Γερνάνε και οι ταινίες και ξεπερνιούνται και ανοσταίνουν.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 6, 2018)

Μόλις έφτασε στα χέρια μου βιντεάκι από nickelειες περιπέτειες: :devil:


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2018)

Κακίες και συκοφαντίες. Εγώ έπινα Χάρμα στο Μαράθι, ήσυχα ήσυχα.


----------



## daeman (Jun 6, 2018)

nickel said:


> Κακίες και συκοφαντίες. Εγώ έπινα Χάρμα στο Μαράθι, ήσυχα ήσυχα.



Μα δεν είναι χάρμα η Χάρμα; Την τίμησα όπως έπρεπε πέρυσι, ειδικά την pale ale, μετά τις ρακές βέβαια.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 6, 2018)

daeman said:


> Μα δεν είναι χάρμα η Χάρμα; Την τίμησα όπως έπρεπε πέρυσι, ειδικά την pale ale, μετά τις ρακές βέβαια.



Α, εδώ λέμε για μπίρες; Η φετινή μου ανακάλυψη είναι ο Μάμος. Τον συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα (ιδιαίτερα στην SBE μια και είναι πατρινός).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 6, 2018)

Marinos said:


> Α, εδώ λέμε για μπίρες; Η φετινή μου ανακάλυψη είναι ο Μάμος. Τον συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα (ιδιαίτερα στην SBE μια και είναι πατρινός).



+1...


----------



## SBE (Jun 7, 2018)

H μπύρα Μάμος κυκλοφορούσε στην Πάτρα την παλαιολιθική εποχή και θυμάμαι αμυδρά κάτι ξεθωριασμένες αφίσες της σε παλιά καφενεία. 
Πέρσιπου ήμουνα Πάτρα διαπίστωσα ότι όλοι αυτή έπιναν.


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2018)

Πολύ επίκαιρα όλα αυτά. Πηγαίνοντας στην ΠΑΘΕ από Πειραιά προς βορρά, προσπεράσαμε ωραιότατο αυτοκίνητο αντίκα με διάφορα διαφημιστικά της ζυθοποιίας. Δεν είχα την απαραίτητη ευελιξία να το φωτογραφίσω, αλλά πρέπει να είναι το ίδιο που φαίνεται εδώ (σε μακέτα):

http://adap.gr/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/IMG_7946.jpg

Ή εδώ, μισό:
https://didee.gr/2018/05/21/to-parti-poy-afise-epochi-apo-alli-epochi/


----------



## Zazula (Jun 7, 2018)

nickel said:


> Πολύ επίκαιρα όλα αυτά. Πηγαίνοντας στην ΠΑΘΕ από Πειραιά προς βορρά, προσπεράσαμε ωραιότατο αυτοκίνητο αντίκα με διάφορα διαφημιστικά της ζυθοποιίας. Δεν είχα την απαραίτητη ευελιξία να το φωτογραφίσω, αλλά πρέπει να είναι το ίδιο που φαίνεται εδώ (σε μακέτα):
> 
> http://adap.gr/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/IMG_7946.jpg
> 
> ...


1. ΠΑΘΕ στον Πειραιά; Sacrilege! 

2. Δεν είναι αντίκα, είναι kit car πάνω σε σασί-μοτέρ Ford Transit.


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2018)

Zazula said:


> 1. ΠΑΘΕ στον Πειραιά; Sacrilege!



Τελικά τι είναι η ΠΑΘΕ;

Ο Αυτοκινητόδρομος Πατρών - Αθηνών - Θεσσαλονίκης - Ευζώνων (ΠΑΘΕ), που λέει εδώ;
https://el.wikivoyage.org/wiki/ΠΑΘΕ

ή ο Αυτοκινητόδρομος 1 (Πειραιάς - Αθήνα - Θεσσαλονίκη - Εύζωνοι), που λένε αυτοί;
https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Αυτοκινητόδρομος_1_(Αθήνα_-_Θεσσαλονίκη_-_Εύζωνοι)

Στην πηγή τους, βέβαια:

*Α1. Αθήνα - Θεσσαλονίκη - Εύζωνοι*
http://www.kathimerini.gr/845362/article/epikairothta/ellada/alla3e-h-lista-twn-aytokinhtodromwn

Οπότε: Τι, στο καλό, είναι το Π στην ΠΑΘΕ;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 7, 2018)

H ΠΑΘΕ είναι δύο αυτοκινητόδρομοι, ο Α8 και ο Α1. Το "Π" σημαίνει Πάτρα.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 7, 2018)

Και για να λυθούν όλες οι απορίες, ο επίσημος χάρτης από τη σχετική υπουργική απόφαση: http://air.euro2day.gr/media/files/1387399-CHART.pdf


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2018)

Ωραία. Χρηστικό και ΜΗΛΝΕΓ το έχουν σωστά, αλλά το θεωρούν αρσενικό (ο αυτοκινητόδρομος) και τα δύο λεξικά, ενώ πολλοί (ίσως οι περισσότεροι) λένε «η ΠΑΘΕ» (από την «Εθνική»).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2018)

Ως προς το Π του ΠΑΘΕ συμφωνώ με τον προλαλήσαντα Ζάζουλα. Όμως, ο προσεκτικός αναγνώστης θα παρατηρήσει ότι στον χάρτη ο Α1 εμφανίζεται πια μόνο ως ΑΘΕ (που αρχίζει από τον Πειραιά). Επίσης, ο Α8 δεν συνδέεται πια ούτε με τον Α1 ούτε με την παλιά εθνική Αθήνας Θεσσαλονίκης (από την οποία έχει απομείνει μόνο το κομμάτο Α13, Ελευσίνα-Θήβα) να διεκδικεί την παρουσία του. Συνελόντι ειπείν (ήθελα να το γράψω αυτό, με το συμπάθιο), καθόλου περίεργο που το ακρωνύμιο ΠΑΘΕ μοιάζει να έχει (ή να βρίσκεται σε διαδικασία να) σηματοδοτηθεί (στον προφορικό λόγο, έστω) διαφορετικά.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 8, 2018)

Η ΠΑΘΕ δεν ήταν ποτέ ένας ενιαίος αυτοκινητόδρομος, ήταν άξονας. Και πάντα υπήρχε ο Α8 και ο Α8α (παλιότερα). Η ΠΑΘΕ είναι κόνσεπτ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2018)

Το *πάντα* είναι μεγάλη αρκούδα και μεγάλη κουβέντα. :)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## Zazula (Nov 27, 2018)

Εγώ μια σούπα φιδέ ζήτησα, αλλά μάλλον ο Ιάπων δεν κατάλαβε...


----------



## nickel (Nov 27, 2018)

Το φιδέ προφανώς το κατάλαβε κατά το κυριλέ, τζαμπέ, παντοφλέ, κουρελέ.

Στην αρχή είχα αποφασίσει να το ρίξω στη χορτοφαγία για τουλάχιστον μία εβδομάδα. Όσο προχωρούσε, άλλαζα γνώμη. (Αλλά φίδι δεν είμαι ακόμα έτοιμος να φάω.)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 27, 2018)

nickel said:


> Στην αρχή είχα αποφασίσει να το ρίξω στη χορτοφαγία για τουλάχιστον μία εβδομάδα. Όσο προχωρούσε, άλλαζα γνώμη.


Μιλάμε το παρακολουθησα όλο μονορούφι, σαν υπνωτισμένος. Και παρότι φοβήθηκα τα πολλά κόκαλα, είδα βγαίνουν πολύ εύκολα — και δείχνει πάρα πολύ μαλακό σε υφή.


----------



## nickel (Nov 29, 2018)

Ομολογώ ότι στη διατροφή μου υπάρχει ήδη το χέλι — σε συγκεκριμένο μαγαζί. Όχι, δεν θα καθόμουν να τα καθαρίσω ο ίδιος. 
Μου αρέσει αυτό το βιντεάκι. Μου αρέσει και το δακτυλολίσθημα «το κιθάρισμα των χελιών». Είχα μείνει στα… μακαρόνια. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spaghetti_alla_chitarra


----------



## Themis (Dec 21, 2018)

Επιτέλους, διαθέτοντας λιγότερο από δύο λεπτά από τον χρόνο μου κατάλαβα το Μπρέξιτ:
https://www.facebook.com/uniladmag/videos/1936621876647434/


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 21, 2018)

Καταγγέλω το γεγονός ότι ο Ευρωπαϊκός Ένωσης έχει ύποπτα γαλλλική προφορά και μουστάκι.


----------



## nickel (Jan 2, 2019)

Η διερμηνέας νοηματικής στην ομιλία του Βραζιλιάνου προέδρου Μπολσονάρο κατά την τελετή ανάληψης της προεδρίας ξεπερνάει σε ενθουσιασμό ακόμα κι εκείνον τον απατεώνα Νοτιοαφρικανό που διερμήνευε τον Ομπάμα με αλαμπουρνέζικα.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 2, 2019)

nickel said:


> Η διερμηνέας νοηματικής στην ομιλία του Βραζιλιάνου προέδρου Μπολσονάρο κατά την τελετή ανάληψης της προεδρίας ξεπερνάει σε ενθουσιασμό ακόμα κι εκείνον τον απατεώνα Νοτιοαφρικανό που διερμήνευε τον Ομπάμα με αλαμπουρνέζικα.


Σατανική μεθόδευση για να με κάνεις ν' ακούσω την (τουλάχιστο κάπως ανεκτότερη, καθότι πιο πολιτισμένη) εκδοχή της βλάχικης εκδοχής της ισπανικής, που μου θέλει ν' αποκαλείται και ξεχωριστή γλώσσα.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 23, 2019)

Παίζεται υποχρεωτικά στο 1.25x speed: :lol:


----------



## daeman (Jun 4, 2019)

...
Το σπίθι με τσι παπέλες






Ήτανε νύχτα κι η θεια Μαρίκα
με την Ευτέρπη, τη Νίτσα και του Κωστή τη γρα
με καραμπίνες και καροτσάδα
πηγαίνανε για σαμποτάζ

Σκοπός μεγάλος, να 'τανε κι άλλος
να δει το γιο τζη το Σάββα (; ) τρανό να κυβερνά
βαστά μια τσάντα γεμάτη ψήφους
και μπαίνουνε με τσαμπουκά

Φακούς ανάβουν, καλώδια βάζουν
κατσαβιδάκια, δυο πένσες και γαλλικά κλειδιά
γλακούν ντελόγο να μην τζι πιάσουν
και έχουν άλλα ντράβαλα

Μάσκες φορούνε, τρόμο σκορπούνε
και με το ζόρι τς αθρώπους τυλίγουν με σκοινιά
χαρά μεγάλη μα και καμάρι
το σχέδιό ντως ξεκινά

Μέσα μπουκάρουν για να λιντσάρουν
μα σα χαμένοι ξανοίγουν τριγύρω τους καλά
κάλπη και ψήφοι, πράμα δε λείπει
και όλα πάνε μια χαρά

Μα η θεια Μαρίκα απού 'χε προίκα
και στ' όνομά τζη γραμμένα πεντέξι γονικά
έταξε θέσεις και μεταθέσεις
και άλλα αξιώματα

Καρέκλες βρήκαν και βολευτήκαν
και τση νοθείας τη γλύκα γευτήκανε μετά
παντέρμο μέλι, και ποιος δε θέλει
την εξουσία τελικά;

https://www.kalokairistonoto.com/about


----------



## Themis (Aug 2, 2019)

Για γαλλομαθείς:
https://www.dailymotion.com/video/xcy9z


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Aug 3, 2019)

daeman said:


> ...
> να δει το γιο τζη το Σάββα (; ) τρανό να κυβερνά



Εγώ άκουσα «το σάχλα»... :laugh:


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2019)

Από το Parody Project, δύο βιντεάκια, εξαιρετικές διασκευές του Sounds of Silence. Μου κατέστρεψαν το ωραίο τραγούδι, αλλά ο άλλος θα μας καταστρέψει τον ωραίο πλανήτη...


Μέρος 1, 25/10/2017







Μέρος 2, 16/8/2018


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2019)

Alternatino is a sketch show that follows Arturo Castro (“Broad City,” “Narcos”) as he attempts to navigate life as a modern Latino man – whatever that means. In this episode a crime boss’s translator proves he’s not up to the task.


----------



## daeman (Mar 14, 2020)

...
Sign of the times






Benevento, Italia, 12-3-2020







Agrigento, Sicilia, 13-3-2020


----------



## Zazula (Apr 6, 2020)

Μέρες που 'ναι, τι καλύτερο από λίγο φερετροχορό!


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2020)

Είμαι περίεργος τι βιντεάκια θα ανεβάζεις τον τρίτο μήνα εγκλεισμού. :)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 6, 2020)

Όπως έγραψε ένας θεούλης στα σχόλια: «Αν δεν συμβεί αυτό στην κηδεία μου, δεν πρόκειται να παραστώ» :lol:


----------



## Earion (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2020)

Μια κι έπιασες την Τζούλι Άντριους.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 8, 2020)

nickel said:


> Είμαι περίεργος τι βιντεάκια θα ανεβάζεις τον τρίτο μήνα εγκλεισμού. :)


Ας συνεχίσουμε along the lines of this challenge (το κομμάτι είναι πολύ καλό!):


----------



## Earion (Apr 8, 2020)

Υποψιάζομαι γιατί σου άρεσε το τραγουδάκι ;)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 12, 2020)

Έπικ!


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2020)

Τελικά πολλοί είναι αυτοί που έχουν ζηλέψει τη δόξα του SARS-CoV-2 και θέλουν να γίνουν βάιραλ...


----------



## daeman (Apr 25, 2020)

Θεωρητικά, θεωρία και πράξη είναι το ίδιο πράγμα. Στην πράξη, όμως, διαφέρουν.

«ΑΝΟΙΓΟΥΝ τα σχολεία και...

Γιαννάκη, γράψε την ημερομηνία στον πίνακα. Γάντια πρώτα, βάλε γάντια. Και πάρε καινούργια κιμωλία – πρόσεχε, πρόσεχε να μην αγγίξεις το κουτί!

Κωστάκηηηη, δεν είπαμε να φτερνίζεσαι στον αγκώνα σου; Ορίστε τώρα, πάλι θ’ αλλάξουμε μάσκες! Άντε, πήγαινε να πλύνεις τα χέρια σου, ΜΕ ΣΑΠΟΥΝΙ αυτή τη φορά! Ναι, το ξέρω ότι την άλλη φορά είχε τελειώσει το σαπούνι...

Εντάξει, γράψατε όλοι την ημερομηνία; Τι λες βρε Καιτούλα δεν καταλαβαίνω τίποτα μ’ αυτή τη μάσκα σου, άρθρωνε καλύτερα. Δεν έχεις στυλό; Καλά, πάρε μολύβι… όχι Μαίρη, δεν μπορείς να της δανείσεις το δικό σου, το ξέρεις! Δεν διαβάσαμε τους κανόνες Covid το πρωί;

Αμάν βρε, Γιαννάκη, πάλι σου πέφτει η μάσκα, βάλτην λίγο καλύτερα, να χαρείς!

Εντάξει Κωστάκη, τα έπλυνες τα χέρια σου; Τι εννοείς, έχει ουρά στο μπάνιο, πάντα έχει ουρά με ένα νιπτήρα που έχουμε για 60 μαθητές. Τέλος πάντων, πάρε υδροαλκοολικό τζελ, αλλά μην το γλείψεις αυτή τη φορά!

Πού είμαστε λοιπόν; Α, ναι, στην ημερομηνία… τη γράψαμε όλοι; Ησυχία!!! Δημητράκη, δεν θα το ξαναπώ, η μάσκα δεν είναι σφεντόνα για γόμες, τέλος! Την επόμενη φορά, θα σου την πάρω!

Διάλειμμα; Όχι, όχι, τώρα είναι το διάλειμμα της πέμπτης τάξης, το δικό μας είναι στις 10:25. Λοιπόν, συνεχίζουμε, θα γράφετε την ορθογραφία όπως την υπαγορεύω και θα υπογραμμίζετε με το χάρακα – μην ξεχάσετε να τον απολυμάνετε.

Τι έγινε Σούλα... έσπασε η μύτη από το μολύβι σου; Δεν έχεις ξύστρα; Όχι, εγώ δεν μπορώ να σου δώσω τίποτα, ξέχασες τον έκτο κανόνα Covid;

‘Αντε, μην καθυστερείτε, πόσες φορές θα το πω; Αρχίζουμε την υπαγόρευση. Κωστάκη, ΣΤΟΝ ΑΓΚΩΝΑ! Όχιιιι, μην ξύνεις τη μύτη σου αμέσως μετά! Γρήγορα, το τζελ! Γιαννάκη, ΜΑΣΚΑ! Δημήτρη, η μάσκα, δεν είναι πειρατικό μαντίλι, θα στην πάρ… Τζούλι ΜΑΣΚΑ! Κωστάκη, ΣΤΟΝ ΑΓΚΩΝΑ! Μαιρούλα, ΤΖΕΛ! Καιτούλα, ΑΓΚΩΝΑ! Μαρία, ΤΖΕΛ!

Αχ, κουδούνι, διάλειμμα! Προσοχή, τώρα που θα βγείτε έξω, μην ξεχνάτε τον κανόνα νούμερο 1: ένας-ένας και στο ένα μέτρο…»

Προσαρμογή στα ελληνικά από το https://www.facebook.com/Glossologia/posts/3121205751235118


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2020)

Παλιό αλλά επίκαιρο...


----------



## pontios (Jun 9, 2020)

Goodbye My Lockdown.


"It took a pandemic to finally see that the life of a hermit - that's the life for me." :huh:


----------



## daeman (Aug 21, 2020)

...
Ολόφρεσκο, σημερινό.

Σώσε τη γιαγιά (Τα τρία βασικά) - Apicos


----------



## nickel (Aug 21, 2020)

Και αυτό το παλιότερο για τις διάφορες μπαλάφες και μπαλαφάρες που κυκλοφορούν (μια και δεν βρήκα τίποτα για παππούδες)...


----------



## daeman (Dec 13, 2020)

Άργειε νάρθει εκείνη η μέρα,
κι ήταν όλα σιωπηλά,
γιατί τάσκιαζε η φοβέρα
και τα πλάκωνε η σκλαβιά.


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2020)

Δυστυχώς... Η θλίψη του μαντρώματος των ζώων που δεν μπορούμε να εμπιστευτούμε. Διότι, αν τους αφήσεις, το παίζουν λέμινγκς... (Χτεσινή φωτογραφία)


----------



## nickel (Dec 15, 2020)

Είναι αριστουργηματικό το βίντεο που αξιοποιεί το «So Long, Farewell» από το _The Sound of Music_ για να φτιάξει έναν αποχαιρετισμό στον Τραμπ, περίπου όπως του αξίζει. Με εντυπωσιάζει η σωστή μίμηση των φωνών του πρωτότυπου τραγουδιού. Αν θέλετε να μάθετε περισσότερα για τη Νεοζηλανδέζα που το δημιούργησε, εδώ βρήκα ένα ρεπορτάζ σχετικά με τα βιντεάκια της για τον κορονοϊό.


----------



## daeman (Dec 30, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/postmodernjukebox/posts/3703085999738268


----------



## SBE (Feb 5, 2021)

Ομολογουμένως μπορεί κάποιοι να το βρουν βαρετό, αν και αυτός που μου το έστειλε το παρομοίασε με το The Thick Of It (τηλεοπτική σειρά του BBC που διακωμωδούσε το πώς δουλεύουν οι κυβερνητικοί οργανισμοί). To πιο κάτω βίντεο έχει γίνει βάιραλ.
Σε αυτή την ερασιτεχνική εκδοχή (που σε αντίθεση με το TTOI δεν είναι μυθοπλασία) η Επιτροπή Περιβαλλοντικών Υποθέσεων και Πολεοδομίας του Τοπικού Συμβουλίου της κωμόπολης Χάντφορντ, στο Τσεσάιρ της ΒΔ Αγγλίας, (πληθυσμός 6200 κάτοικοι) συνεδριάζει στο Ζουμ. Για να αντιληφθούμε τη σημασία, τα τοπικά/ ενοριακά συμβούλια δεν έχουν σχεδόν καμία δικαιοδοσία και οι αποφάσεις τους είναι για ζητήματα καθαριότητας των δρόμων κλπ
Αποσπάσματα:
"he_ did not attend a meeting for 6 months...the fact that none were held is irrelevant_”
and “_He is not the clerk of the parish council, whether or not he declares himself to be or not, or makes himself a badge that says ‘I’m the clerk of the parish council._"


----------



## daeman (Feb 10, 2021)

Άντε ν' αποδείξεις ότι δεν είσαι γάτα, αν και το «γάτα» για δικηγόρο μάλλον εύσημο θα ήταν:

Lawyer: I’m here live, I’m not a cat.
Judge: I can... I can see that.






How can you prove I'm not a dog?


----------



## Zazula (Feb 13, 2021)

Τέλειο... απλά τέλειο. Ή, πώς κάτι ξεκινά για γέλια και καταλήγει με κλάματα.


----------



## antongoun (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## daeman (Apr 3, 2021)

We hate online education
We really feel we've lost control
We can't remember math and physics
Wish they leave us all alone
Hey, people, take them back to school
Staying home this long is so unfair and so cruel

We just need to learn in person
Can't be online all day long
We want to meet friends in the classroom
We can't stay home anymore
Hey, people, bring us back to school
All in all we're just another window on Zoom






Created and produced by Ifat Orgad
Lyrics: Ifat Orgad and Guy Horowitz


----------



## pontios (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## daeman (Apr 6, 2021)

Σχετικό με το προηγούμενο, When You Are "Randomly" Selected By Airport Security:


----------



## pontios (Apr 7, 2021)

While we're on a roll (of sorts) ... I remember seeing this over the top, politically incorrect sketch years ago ... not to everyone's taste.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Apr 10, 2021)

Overkill...


----------



## pontios (Aug 10, 2021)

Το λέει ακόμη η καρδιά του.


----------



## cougr (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## pontios (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## pontios (Oct 14, 2021)

*AUSTRALIA'S DEADLIEST ANIMALS*

warning: contains some crude language (not much).


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 14, 2021)

Death held out a hand. "I want," he said, "a book about the dangerous creatures of Fourecks–"

Albert looked up and dived for cover, receiving only mild bruising because he had the foresight to curl into a ball. 

After a while Death, his voice a little muffled, said: "Albert, I would be so grateful if you could give me a hand here."

Albert scrambled up and puled at some of the huge volumes, finally dislodging enough of them to allow his master to clamber free. 

"Hmm..." Death picked up a book at random and read the cover. "Dangerous Mammals, Reptiles, Amphibians, Birds, Fish, Jellyfish, Insects, Spiders, Crustaceans, Grasses, Trees, Mosses, and Lichens of Terror Incognita," he read. His gaze moved down the spine. "Volume 29C," he added. "Oh. Part three, I see."

He glanced up at the listening shelves. 
"Possibly it would be simpler if I asked for a list of the harmless creatures of the aforesaid continent?"

They waited. 

"It would appear that–"

"No, wait, master. Here it comes." 

Albert pointed to something white zigzagging lazily through the air. Finally Death reached up and caught the single sheet of paper. 
He read it carefully and then turned it over briefly just in case anything was written on the other side. 

"May I?" said Albert. Death handed him the paper. 

"‘Some of the sheep,’" Albert read aloud.


----------



## pontios (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## pontios (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## cougr (Nov 1, 2021)

Homeric confusion


----------



## Zazula (Nov 3, 2021)

Επικό έπος (όλη η σειρά με τον Τσίτσιρο)!


----------



## pontios (Dec 21, 2021)

Scary ... Ghost Guns.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 4, 2022)

Μιλάμε το Ρουκ Ζουκ είναι το κάτι άλλο:


----------



## cougr (Jan 13, 2022)

Μάθημα παρκαρίσματος - πώς να παρκάρεις γρήγορα και πιο εύκολα.


----------



## cougr (Jan 13, 2022)

The accent mark on πως (above) was inadvertent, courtesy of the automated corrector.


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2022)

In fact, I added the accent mark there, so it was courtesy of the in-house corrector.


----------



## pontios (Jan 14, 2022)

But there's more ....


----------



## antongoun (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## daeman (Jan 15, 2022)

"This is in the style of the _crooner_, Tom Waits, and it's a reworking of a classic nursery rhyme, you may know it, 'Old MacDonald.'

Old MacDonald, sick of the farm
Wants a new life, new place to go
But if you strip away the consonants from 'reinvention'
You get E-I-E-I-O

Old Mac Donald tried to give up the booze
Should have done this a long time ago
Suck out the vowels of 'best intentions'
You hear E-I-E-I-O

No more echoes on the farm
No more duck sounds in the air
There's a quack-quack here
But no quack-quack there

Drunk on the insurance money after torching the farm
Old MacDonald gets a tattoo
It's there on his arm amongst the skulls and the livestock
It's E-I-E-I-O"


----------



## cougr (Jan 15, 2022)

nickel said:


> In fact, I added the accent mark there, so it was courtesy of the in-house corrector!


Για άλλη μια φορά ευχαριστώ πολύ, nickel.
Μάλλον δεν είχα πιει ακόμη καφέ κι έτσι για μια στιγμή μπερδεύτηκα με τον τονισμό.


----------



## pontios (Jan 16, 2022)

cougr said:


> Για άλλη μια φορά ευχαριστώ πολύ, nickel.
> Μάλλον δεν είχα πιει ακόμη καφέ κι έτσι για μια στιγμή μπερδεύτηκα με τον τονισμό.


Προσωπικα, εξοικονομω πολυτιμο χρονο και "εκτονωνομαι" μη βαζοντας τονους_ ... _


----------



## cougr (Jan 16, 2022)

pontios said:


> Προσωπικα, εξοικονομω πολυτιμο χρονο και "εκτονωνομαι" μη βαζοντας τονους_ ... _


Οφείλω να τονίσω ότι η άτονη γραφή μου προκαλεί έντονη ατονία.


----------



## nickel (Jan 25, 2022)

Λες και δεν υπήρχαν αρκετές παραλλαγές του δημοφιλέστατου μιμιδίου για την πτώση του Χίτλερ, να και μια που αφορά τους μεταφραστές.


----------



## pontios (Jan 27, 2022)

(κανονικα, ανηκει στα βιντεο που συγκίνουν ... σε αλλο νημα)


----------



## pontios (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## nickel (Mar 19, 2022)

Δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να μη βγει κι αυτό. Και δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να μην μπει κι εδώ.
(Parody from the movie _Downfall_ depicting Putin's staff meeting about the invasion of Ukraine)


----------



## Marinos (Mar 19, 2022)

Ήθελα να ρωτήσω και την άλλη φορά, δεν είχαν μπλοκαριστεί αυτές οι παρωδίες για λόγους κοπιράιτ;


----------



## nickel (Mar 19, 2022)

Καλού κακού, το κατεβάζουμε και στον υπολογιστή μας...


----------



## cougr (Mar 19, 2022)

Hitler reacts to copyright violation claims


----------



## pontios (Mar 27, 2022)

*Ομορφιά εν μέσω του χάους.*


----------



## pontios (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2022)

Οι γιαγιάδες από την Κρήτη κάνουν καμπάκ με ραπ: Μελιτζάνα από αλάνα


----------



## daeman (Jul 1, 2022)

γρα + τράπερ = γράπερ;

Ξέρεις, η γρα η κότα έχει το ζουμί
Tiiiiik Toook
Μα πιο πολύ αυτή που είναι κουζουλή!
Στο χωριό, στις αυλές, μέρα νύχτα αραχτές
Με πλεκτό, γυαλικό και ολόμαυρο καλσόν
Συζητούν, σε κοιτούν, τις κουζίνες κατακτούν
Και γλυκό προωθούν, μετρητά πολλά να βρουν!
Μελιτζάνα από αλάνα, σκάσε τώρα τα λεφτά
Δάγκωσε την, τρέλανε μας κι άσ' τα τ' άλλα για μετά
Κάντε άκρη, δώστε κάτι, ξεχειλίζει από αγάπη
πλημμυρίζει από σιρόπι στο αλώνι του Προκόπη
Κι ο Αλήτης τη ζητάει, να την πάρει να την φάει
Σκάφη, Rolex και Armani για την πάρτη της τα χάνει!
Δεν του φτάνει, θέλει κι άλλη, θέλει ολόκληρη τη στάνη
Μα η γιαγιά μας πονηρή, έχει κρύψει την καλή
Τη λαδώνει, την πυρώνει και με σος την παστουρώνει
Και ετσά γίνεται μια σταρ που όλοι θέλουν να τη φαν!
Κάρφωσε τ' αμυγδαλάκι κι έδεσε το σιροπάκι
και στο βάζο για να μπει, πρέπει να ζεματιστεί!
Ήρθε η μάνατζερ που όλα τα κινεί!
Κάνει το ντου και τη φοβούνται οι πιο πολλοί!
Σκάει η μάνατζερ μαντάμ κι οι κουβέντες σταματάν
Έχω δόξα, όλα κάλλη και μπροστά μου μια δεν πιάνει!
Άμα θέλω εγώ πολύ, καθαρίζω την αυλή
Έχω άκρες, είμαι ντίλερ, είμαι VIP στο Village
Μελιτζάνα, μελιτζάνα, θες πολύ να τηνε φας
Αντί μπάφο, ρούφηξε τη στα υπόγεια που γυρνάς
Δες το βάζο, κοίταξε το, σκάσ' τα πενηντάρικα
Γλείψ' το πιάτο, γούσταρέ το κι άσ' το χόρτο για μετά!
Πάρτι παίζει παραλία, καλεσμένη η κοινωνία
Και οι θειάδες το γλυκό ανεβάζουν στο TIK TOK
LIGHT, FY, TRANNOS, τρως τη σκόνη μας σαν χάνος
Και στα σόσιαλ πανικό, κάνει μόνο το γλυκό!
Gucci, Prada και Ferrari, γουσταρίζω και χαβιάρι
Ακριβά γούστα πια έχω, τα διαμάντια τα κατέχω
Κι όπου πάω προκαλώ, τα λεφτά μου τα πετώ!
Φωτιά βάζω και τα καίω
ΜΕΛΙΤΖΑΝΑ ΡΕ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΩ!


----------



## nickel (Jul 31, 2022)

Ο λατρευτός αλγόριθμος έχει φέρει τον τελευταίο καιρό στην ενημέρωσή μου κάποια κλιπάκια από παλιές συνεντεύξεις του Γρέιαμ (Γκράχαμ, αγράμματε) Νόρτον — περισσότερα από κλιπάκια δεν προλαβαίνω, κι αυτά με δυσκολία. Αλλά αυτό εδώ έχει σχέση με μεταφράσεις (όχι με μεταφραστές, με μεταφράσεις), με μπόνους τον Στάνλεϊ Τούτσι να ξεκαρδίζεται. Οπότε σκέφτηκα να το κοινοποιήσω.


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2022)

Από τα πολλά που άκουσα αυτές τις μέρες:


----------



## SBE (Sep 12, 2022)

Να εξηγήσουμε ότι στις ΗΠΑ όπου πάει ο πρόεδρος εκτός Λευκού Οίκο ακολουθεί ελικόπτερο από πάνω και περιπολικά με σειρήνες και φώτα. Αυτή ήταν η εμπειρία μου από την Ουάσινγκτον και αυτό γινόταν συνέχεια, μέρα νύχτα. Ενώ στο Καίμπριτζ μια φορά περιμέναμε στο φανάρι με ένα συμφοιτητή μου και περνούσαν κάτι λιμουζίνες και μου λέει η Ελισάβετ κι ο Φίλιππος, μέχρι να κοιτάξω είχαν φύγει βεβαίως. Ήμασταν 200 μέτρα από το κτίριο της Συγκλήτου και κάθονταν στο κανονικό αυτοκίνητο προφανώς για να κάνουν είσοδο. Δεν είχαν ταξιδέψει με αυτό.
Συνήθως βλέπεις δύο ή τρία αυτοκίνητα, μια λιμουζίνα κι ένα- δυο θωρακισμένα τζιπ ή βαν με μαύρα παράθυρα, κι ο επίσημος είναι στο δεύτερο ή το τρίτο. Χτες είπαν στο BBC στη ζωντανή κάλυψη της μεταφοράς της σορού* στο Εδιμβούργο ότι στη βασιλική λιμουζίνα που ακολουθούσε τη νεκροφόρα βρίσκονταν η Άννα κι ο σύζυγός της και αμέσως το διέψευσε ο άλλος παρουσιαστής. Τελικά ήταν αλήθεια, αλλά μάλλον τους είχαν πει να μην το πουν στην τηλεόραση για λόγους ασφάλειας.

Σημ Η επίσκεψη στο Καίμπριτζ ΔΕΝ είχε ανακοινωθεί, γι'αυτό δεν είχε κόσμο στο δρόμο, αστυνομία κλπ. Μετά την επίσκεψη δημοσιεύτηκαν φωτογραφίες και άλλα τέτοια. Δηλαδή δεν το είδε στον ύπνο του ο συμφοιτητής μας.
* επιτέλους και μια φορά που η χρήση είναι σωστή.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 14, 2022)

Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση ίσως και να μην είχε νόημα να το κρύψουν: η βασιλική Ρολς Ρόις δεν είχε φιμέ τζάμια, η διαδρομή ήταν γεμάτη κόσμο που μπορούσε να δει (και να φωτογραφίσει) την Άννα μέσα στο αυτοκίνητο, και ούτως ή άλλως το ταξίδι μεταδιδόταν ζωντανά από ελικόπτερο: δεν θα μπορούσε ν' αλλάξει αυτοκίνητο χωρίς να φανεί, παρά μόνο στα μισά του δρόμου όπου έκαναν στάση (και αφαίρεσαν το πολύ εμφανές λογότυπο του γραφείου τελετών από το τζάμι της νεκροφόρας). Τζάμπα το μπέρδεμα.

ΥΓ: «Like» (και) για τον αστερίσκο.


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2022)

Αυτό το βρήκα σε επίσημη ροή του Netflix και το μοιράζομαι επειδή συμφωνώ με τη βράβευση αλλά και με το κείμενο της ανακοίνωσης στο Netflix:

Last night After Life won the National Television Award for Best Comedy. 
As funny as it was, here's a reminder that it was a whole lot more... 









After Life | Now Streaming | Netflix | Last night After Life won the National Television Award for Best Comedy. As funny as it was, here's a reminder that it was a whole lot more... 🖤 | By Netflix | Facebook


9,4 Mio. views, 86.056 likes, 55.826 loves, 9.471 comments, 26.559 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Netflix: Last night After Life won the National Television Award for Best Comedy. As funny as...




fb.watch





Αν δεν έχετε πρόσβαση στο Facebook, οι σκηνές του βίντεο είναι αυτές:


----------



## pontios (Nov 1, 2022)

_Δεν ντρέπομαι να ομολογήσω ότι με_ κυρίευσε η συγκίνηση προς το τέλος ...


----------



## cougr (Saturday at 2:23 PM)

Κάντε Ραγκουτσάρια όχι πόλεμο ΕΡΤ 
*



*


----------

